# Minecraft



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I just bought the game in Alpha(I know, I'm a procrastinator) does anyone else play? If so, what server do you use?

If you don't know what Minecraft is, its a game where you build stuff...and run away from zombies and skeletons and shit. Its hard to describe, its awesome, but no description can give it justice. If you really want to know about it, watch SeaNanners Welcome to Minecraft series.


----------



## Prydogga

I prefer X's adventures:



Here's some screenshots of my current world, I'm really excited for beta today!



















Just showing how awesome the world generator can be...


----------



## Chickenhawk

*is not very patiently awaiting beta*

Notch already said their won't be any major updates today, just the name change really.


----------



## Cabinet

I got it during Alpha. I'm having tons of fun with it. The internet here is terrible, so I can't do much for online anymore.
I love building homes in it, particularly castles. My problem is I'm not very creative with a good design I will like, so I look at floor plans for other castles and mimic them.
I also use this mod called MCEdit. I think it's the best construction tool out there, with loads of amazing features that really help you build whatever you want. Not to mention it has a schematic tool, which is great for importing or exporting building in Minecraft. I can take something in World 1, make a schematic in about 20 seconds, and place it wherever I want in World 2. I may use it to help me fine tune my castle I'm working on, as well as speed up some building like the outer wall.

Also, for those of you showing off what you've made or found, could you please just link the images or use spoiler tags? Some of us don't want to wait a long time for the thread to load


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Cabinet said:


> Also, for those of you showing off what you've made or found, could you please just link the images or use spoiler tags? Some of us don't want to wait a long time for the thread to load



Agreed, we don't need to see your whole desktop. Though I do find it mildly surprising to see a game being played on a Mac.


----------



## Customisbetter

My coworker is hardcore into Minecraft. I love the concept but I can tell that the moment i start playing that game I will likely never leave the house.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Customisbetter said:


> My coworker is hardcore into Minecraft. I love the concept but I can tell that the moment i start playing that game I will likely never leave the house.



That's somewhat likely, you can never beat the game, it has infinite possibilities.


----------



## heavy7-665

I wonder if my computer can run it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

heavy7-665 said:


> I wonder if my computer can run it.



You really won't run into a problem with graphics. The problem will be with memory, how much RAM do you have, what kind?

Another good test would be to try the free Classic mode, if you can't run that, then you can't run Beta. First try single player, then multiplayer.


----------



## The McThief

I've been playing classic, and I'm in love. How much does beta cost in U.S. dollars? The site only showed euros.


----------



## Cabinet

The McThief said:


> I've been playing classic, and I'm in love. How much does beta cost in U.S. dollars? The site only showed euros.


I think it's around $20. I got mine for a fraction since I bought it before Beta, and I still get all future updates for free 

I like the Netherworld, It would be really fun to make a home there, and create a whole network of portals.


----------



## Prydogga

Portals are really messed up though, I still don't understand why going back through one portal creates a new one, instead of using the same one I left in. using nether blocks in the real world is cool though.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I was telling Pry this earlier in the chatroom (that people need to use more often )

I FINALLY found my first dungeon last night. I've played for the past couple weeks pretty much non-stop, and haven't found JACK, and finally got one. In my excitement, I didn't think to store all my diamond tools (that took me forever to mine, ), and I jumped right in, and immediately died.

Took me at least 20 minutes to re-find the cave I was in, and of course all my stuff was gone. But I flooded the dungeon with sunlight when I returned. Pretty satisfying to burn all those zombies at once 

I did ragequit sometime after dying the first time, and I created a new world that was all snow and frozen water, so now I'm building a house on the ice.

/minecraft ramble


----------



## heavy7-665

Bought it a few days ago................bye bye sleep.


----------



## Taylor2

Bought it.
Love it.


----------



## heavy7-665

Hows the multi-player work?


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm tempted, as the videos I've seen do make it look pretty fun.


----------



## Prydogga

Ross. Just get it. There's nothing better!


----------



## anthonyferguson

I got it yesterday and can say with confidence that it's permeated the deepest nooks and crannies of my psyche. To the point where I dreamt about it all night.

I did make a kickass house though


----------



## heavy7-665

anthonyferguson said:


> I got it yesterday and can say with confidence that it's permeated the deepest nooks and crannies of my psyche. To the point where I dreamt about it all night.
> 
> I did make a kickass house though



IT WONT LET ME SLEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

In terms of the multiplayer, how does that work? I mean could I just link up with players from here? Might buy a copy tonight.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

vampiregenocide said:


> In terms of the multiplayer, how does that work? I mean could I just link up with players from here? Might buy a copy tonight.


Do you mean just players from SS.org? If so we'd need to have a server, I might be able to run one when I put together these two broken computers I have, but I don't see that happening very soon.

If it matters, I use the servers mc2.joe.to and mc4.joe.to


----------



## vampiregenocide

Having an SS.org server would be cool.

I just bought a copy. Its cool.  I died the first time, got exploded by a creeper, thrown off a cliff into another creeper. Ftl.


----------



## anthonyferguson

+1 for a SSo minecraft server. Fuck yeah walnut.


----------



## Taylor2

Prydogga : Your avatar : WIN


----------



## Prydogga

Damn right. I found a cave full of everything today, and I didn't die in it. Fucking win.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Taylor2

Out of everything in the game, creepers freak me out the most.

I hate going into caves and turning around and seeing one right there.


We should get a server going. I have this wicked epic house I'm building right now and I want to show it off.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Unless someone else can do it(run the server), it'll take a while, I don't have enough time to frankenstien together my computers and buy the new parts to make it run...well. I'm going to try to do something in two weeks, but I can't make any promises.


----------



## Prydogga

It's not that hard, anyone on a windows want to do this? 

If you're running on windows and just want to set up a server easily, download Minecraft_Server.exe, place it anywhere you want, then run it. 

I'd do it, but it's not fun for a mac.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I'm currently in the process of putting together an actual standalone server, simply for Minecraft. Expect it to be running by next Monday 

And some nights I run a server off my laptop (MacBook Pro i7 2.66, 4gigs of ram, 15m connection), and it runs smooth as hell with 4 people. 

If you can find me on Facebook, I can get the server up a couple times before I finish the dedicated box.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Dude, thats epic of you. I'm game if you do that.


----------



## heavy7-665

Ditto. Btw........................NEW UPDATE THIS MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone found squids yet?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

heavy7-665 said:


> Ditto. Btw........................NEW UPDATE THIS MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone found squids yet?



No, but I got sandstone. First me and a few guys were calling it cobblesand.


----------



## Prydogga

Yay, squids spawn in my above ground (cloud level) boat system. Easy ink!

It's great to finally have a heap of colour choice.

Also, BEWARE, Spiders can now climb vertical walls. Be afraid.


----------



## heavy7-665

Sandstone huh? I fucking hate spiders even more now.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Daaaamn, I don't play for a day and we get all these crazy new blocks and shit! Aw, man, I'm gonna have to make a new map if I want a chance at finding all the fun new stuff. My perfect mapgen! Nooooo!


----------



## vampiregenocide

SPIDERS CAN CLIMB WALLS?



We are all going to die.







Also, I'm messing around with the dye system, making one of my walls in my house covered in blocks of different colours of wool. I plan on having the whol spectrum go from one side to the other.


----------



## heavy7-665

vampiregenocide said:


> SPIDERS CAN CLIMB WALLS?
> 
> 
> 
> We are all going to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm messing around with the dye system, making one of my walls in my house covered in blocks of different colours of wool. I plan on having the whol spectrum go from one side to the other.



8 legged freaks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

THEY CAN SWIM TOO.


----------



## Sicarius

I bought this the other day, and I'm completely enthralled with it. 

I had a decent house set up on one world but deleted it because I kept getting Creeper'd to death.

Made a new world and actually ended up finding 2 diamonds and a shit load of coal.

I have a few pictures of my current world right now:
Minecraft - Imgur

Also, fishing is pretty neat.

I haven't done multiplayer yet, but I'd be down to try it out on an SSo server.


----------



## Psychobuddy

Spiders can SWIM?

Damn they are now better than me...god damn arachnids.


----------



## heavy7-665

Does multiplayer liker throw you in a world like single? or is it just some blank thing?


----------



## Prydogga

Classic multiplayer (Which you play on the website.) puts you in a limited size map, but is still generated, and you can build with any block type, but you don't get mobs or any items like in the beta, and in the paid game you can play survival multiplayer, basically the same as singleplayer, jsut with other people. It's all generated maps though.


----------



## heavy7-665

I can dig it.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Well, hit a snag with the server, guys. It will still happen, just might be a few days late.


----------



## CFB

I'll buy this game in a few days. It's a ton of fun. Make sure to let us know when the server is up!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Psychobuddy said:


> Spiders can SWIM?
> 
> Damn they are now better than me...god damn arachnids.



They've always been able to swim. Creepers can swim, too, but they're easier to dispose of in the water, like any other mob.


----------



## Prydogga

I kid you not, I saw a skeleton riding a spider, they both scaled the wall and raped my character. It was too quick to be sure but it really did look like the skeleton was indeed SITTING on the damn spider. Notch is evil I tell ya.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Prydogga said:


> I kid you not, I saw a skeleton riding a spider, they both scaled the wall and raped my character. It was too quick to be sure but it really did look like the skeleton was indeed SITTING on the damn spider. Notch is evil I tell ya.



Yep.

Spider Jockey - Minecraft Wiki

Fuckers can shoot through glass, apparently.


----------



## Tomo009

SchecterWhore said:


> Yep.
> 
> Spider Jockey - Minecraft Wiki
> 
> Fuckers can shoot through glass, apparently.



Through glass? that has to be new.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

SchecterWhore said:


> They've always been able to swim. Creepers can swim, too, but they're easier to dispose of in the water, like any other mob.



Skeletons you have a problem with in water, though, because they can shoot under the water.


----------



## leandroab

wow 20 Euro?

Is this really worth it? 

I don't give a shit about graphics, but I care a lot about playability and fun...

So how does it work? Does it verify a account online? Do you just buy the game and run it and that's it?

There's like, no demo to try out..
EDIT: nop, there is actually... but it's totally different from the beta..


----------



## Chickenhawk

There isn't a demo. When you buy the game, you're actually just buying an account. It's possible to play the game without signing in online, but the first time it runs, you have to verify your account through the client.

And yes, Leandro, it is absolutely worth every penny. It is the single most addictive thing I've ever encountered, and is the sole reason I have yet to record any songs in the past 3 months.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Spider jockeys are rare, but can happen.



leandroab said:


> wow 20 Euro?
> 
> Is this really worth it?
> 
> I don't give a shit about graphics, but I care a lot about playability and fun...
> 
> So how does it work? Does it verify a account online? Do you just buy the game and run it and that's it?
> 
> There's like, no demo to try out..
> EDIT: nop, there is actually... but it's totally different from the beta..


 
And dude, it is worth it. So worth it.


----------



## Sicarius

found a nice patch of diamond last night, got like 5-6.

then I got lost in my cave, and got zombie raped .


I downloaded the server software, but I can't figure it the hell out.


----------



## heavy7-665

I think we need "boss" mobs.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> found a nice patch of diamond last night, got like 5-6.
> 
> then I got lost in my cave, and got zombie raped .
> 
> 
> I downloaded the server software, but I can't figure it the hell out.



What issues are you having with the server client?

1. Open client
2. Open Minecraft
3. Click 'Multiplayer'
4. Enter 'localhost'
5. Connect

Enjoy  

That took me 15 minutes to figure out when I first got it  If you've got any questions about it though, feel free to ask. Like I said earlier, I'm setting up a server for you guys, so all this is fresh on my mind.


----------



## Prydogga

leandroab said:


> wow 20 Euro?
> 
> Is this really worth it?
> 
> I don't give a shit about graphics, but I care a lot about playability and fun...
> 
> So how does it work? Does it verify a account online? Do you just buy the game and run it and that's it?
> 
> There's like, no demo to try out..
> EDIT: nop, there is actually... but it's totally different from the beta..



Just fucking buy it Leandro!


----------



## Asrial

Right now, I'm building my house in peaceful setting, just to get an epic safe haven going on before unleashing hell!

My house is around 20x20 with 3 stories, all the floors are made out of glass, the roof is ornamented with a portal to the nether, and I'm in the stage of making a wood-garden in the back... And it floats at level with the roof.
The ground level floor is unique, because the bottom of the house is filled with water, so I got a water-floor, visible from all layers of the house!
And yesterday, I made a pool transportation system, where I placed 4 water source blocks in a 2x2, which creates a huge column of water flowing all through the house, making a fast top-to-bottom transportation system... WHICH then leads to the secret basement!

I need to post pictures. o.o


----------



## heavy7-665

Asrial said:


> Right now, I'm building my house in peaceful setting, just to get an epic safe haven going on before unleashing hell!
> 
> My house is around 20x20 with 3 stories, all the floors are made out of glass, the roof is ornamented with a portal to the nether, and I'm in the stage of making a wood-garden in the back... And it floats at level with the roof.
> The ground level floor is unique, because the bottom of the house is filled with water, so I got a water-floor, visible from all layers of the house!
> And yesterday, I made a pool transportation system, where I placed 4 water source blocks in a 2x2, which creates a huge column of water flowing all through the house, making a fast top-to-bottom transportation system... WHICH then leads to the secret basement!
> 
> I need to post pictures. o.o



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Asrial

^ That is the reason to I need to post pics!

I'm posting them this evening, as I got alot of homeworks to do (spanish + danish )
All of it is naturally made, no hacks. I'm using a texture pack for HD, but that's irrelevant.
I might plan to line the house with glowstone, just to give it some flair.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles




----------



## CFB

I'm currently in the process of building a castle on top of a mountain. I have done more then pictured below but haven't gotten any screens of it yet.


----------



## arctopus

Best. Game. Ever.
next to WoW, that is.


----------



## Asrial

Let's see if we can see the pictures...
And it works! Muahahaha!

Due to restrictions, I link my last 2 pictures.
Pic 1: My home. Portal is a little off, but it's still epic.
Pic 2: Ground floor. To the right is my crafting area. More to come!
Pic 3: 1st floor. Inserting a "flat screen" later on.
Pic 4: My portal, with the 2 signs. Tribute to our favourite ranting luthier. 
Pic 5: Hell yeah, netherracks!
Pic 6: My wood-garden. Alittle immature sign, but whatever, I like it. 
Pic 7: All 3 floors! 

The waterfall elevator is in pic 2, 3 and 5.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

While we're showing off, this is one of my better mapgens. I took a lot of pictures of the boat elevators, for some reason. And, yes, I have an underground sheep farm.

World 3 pictures by Schecterwhore - Photobucket


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I just uncovered a dungeon!

From under it! Something like five zombies proceeded to fall out of the hole I made and killed me!


----------



## Bigfan

So, when's the SSO server going to happen then?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Bigfan said:


> So, when's the SSO server going to happen then?



Soon. A few things have come up, which is slowing the process. I still have to build the fucking thing 

Quit being impatient. I'm spending my own personal money, to build a computer, to host and admin a server, on my own personal internet.

Did I mention that I'm paying for this all? 

tl;dr soon...and I will accept donations after the server is up 


EDIT:

This post might come across as a little brash. Ignore that, I have no issues with hosting this server. I'm just being a little agressive today


----------



## vampiregenocide

We appreciate everything you're doing. <3


----------



## Excalibur

I might host a server, depends on how much dosh I have.


----------



## Sicarius

Infinity Complex said:


> What issues are you having with the server client?
> 
> 1. Open client
> 2. Open Minecraft
> 3. Click 'Multiplayer'
> 4. Enter 'localhost'
> 5. Connect
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> That took me 15 minutes to figure out when I first got it  If you've got any questions about it though, feel free to ask. Like I said earlier, I'm setting up a server for you guys, so all this is fresh on my mind.



yeah I tried that, I need to adjust a setting in my DSL modem I think to open the port. 

I Have a mumble server we can use; 50 seats. I got it for my WoW guild, but fuck 'em they don't want to use it.

edit: Changed the setting in my modem, opened the port. Now Java's not connecting, and nor is the localhost thing.

This is all kinds of balls.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> yeah I tried that, I need to adjust a setting in my DSL modem I think to open the port.
> 
> I Have a mumble server we can use; 50 seats. I got it for my WoW guild, but fuck 'em they don't want to use it.
> 
> edit: Changed the setting in my modem, opened the port. Now Java's not connecting, and nor is the localhost thing.
> 
> This is all kinds of balls.



*A Guide to Port Forwarding, for running your own server.*
A Guide to Port Forwarding, for running your own server. - Minecraft Forums

I, personally, haven't had any issues with this, but my best guess would be port forwarding.

Check it out, see what happens


----------



## Sicarius

I'm a networking major, and yea this still stumps me. 

But I've done the port forwarding on it in my router and DSL Modem. The port is showing closed on the open port checker they provided in the Wiki. 

I'm assuming it's a router issue since I ran into the same problem when I was configuring my network for my PS3.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> I'm a networking major, and yea this still stumps me.
> 
> But I've done the port forwarding on it in my router and DSL Modem. The port is showing closed on the open port checker they provided in the Wiki.
> 
> I'm assuming it's a router issue since I ran into the same problem when I was configuring my network for my PS3.



You're supposed to warn people that you're a network major before I start spouting off about stuff that I honestly don't understand 

But, if you were having the same issue before, then you seem to have already figured it out


----------



## Cabinet

My favorite thing in the new update is making sandstone. Now I can start a temple in honor of Horus


----------



## Prydogga

Texture packs are the shit:


----------



## Tomo009

Can't wait for a sevenstring server. Minecraft is almost as addictive as Metal and Starcraft. Great that Infinity Complex is actually willing to put cash into this.



Cabinet said:


>


How long did that take you to build?



>


I approve of starcraft 2 being 1/2 of your effective desktop.


----------



## Prydogga

Haha, it's there because I can't be bothered putting it on my dock as text (Adium only shows as a bird rather than text when I'm online)

But yeah, Starcraft ftw!

When this server goes up you'll see me ruining it with ugly netherrock structures, because my texture pack makes it red brick, so I like using it. Once I get another set of diamond tools I'm going to start something big. I'm feeling a cityscape is in order.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Are you using a dynamic or static IP?

EDIT- I know this may sound basic, but my brother had a similar problem when he tried making a server for just him and me.


----------



## Cabinet

Tomo009 said:


> How long did that take you to build?


A _really_ long time. The hardest part was planning it out, I had to make sure the pillars would fit into the building space I had, and that they were spaced evenly. It wouldn't have been such a problem if I did better at math in high school


----------



## Chickenhawk

Alright gents. I'm going to fire the server up for a short while today. Just to see what bugs I might run into.

Mind you, this will be run off my MacBook Pro today. But, I figured I'm going to play Minecraft today anyways, might as well see what happens 

Vanilla server. Absolutely no mods, and I'm going to OP everybody that comes in. This also won't be the same world that will be on the dedicated server, because I'm going to actually play around with that one with some mods.

And yes, the /give command will work.


EDIT:

Guess Notch is still switching servers. I can't even get into my own localhost. 

Give me a few minutes. I'll have it running for a little bit today.

I'm going to create a Facebook page for the server in a few minutes, so we can chat a little easier about it.


----------



## Asrial

I'm fresh for joining in!


----------



## Chickenhawk

SS.org Minecraft | Facebook


Theres the Facebook page. I'll keep everybody updated there, and here...


----------



## Prydogga

If you host a modded world, do I have to download the mods to use it? The newest more mobs (horses etc) mod looks awesome.

Joined the page btw


----------



## Asrial

Instantly joined!

But where's the server IP?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Prydogga said:


> If you host a modded world, do I have to download the mods to use it? The newest more mobs (horses etc) mod looks awesome.
> 
> Joined the page btw



I'm not going to add those kinds of mods. I'm talking about Server Admin tools. As of right now, in order to build, you have to be an OP, but I don't want everybody to have the /give command...wheres the fun in that? So, I'm going to get a few Admin tools working so that everybody can build/destroy/craft/mine/etc just like single player.

My goal: To emulate a single player experience as close as possible, but with a dozen people at a time  

I won't get into iConomy or anything like that. I'll leave that up to you guys. If you have a ton of gold, and want to trade somebody diamonds, figure that out between yourselves.

And yes, there will be some grief protection, but nothing drastic enough to STOP griefing. If somebody wants to fuck your shit up, they will be able to, but I will have a tool to let me know who broke what block, so I can know who did it, and get rid of them. 

Also, I will back up the server all the time, so if somebody gets crazy with TNT or Lava or something, we can simply get rid of the asshat, and restore an old save. Yeah, we'll lose a few things (I'm thinking of backing up the world every few hours), but it'll be better than losing an entire days work.




Asrial said:


> Instantly joined!
> 
> But where's the server IP?



It's not up


----------



## Sicarius

Infinity Complex said:


> You're supposed to warn people that you're a network major before I start spouting off about stuff that I honestly don't understand
> 
> But, if you were having the same issue before, then you seem to have already figured it out


  it happens, I hope I've got it figured out. I'll see about a new router when my student loan and pell grant come in.



dragonblade629 said:


> Are you using a dynamic or static IP?
> 
> EDIT- I know this may sound basic, but my brother had a similar problem when he tried making a server for just him and me.


lol yeah I'm using a static IP, the router I'm using isn't forwarding ports like it should. It's either the router itself, or an issue with the DSL modem we have. 

If, after getting a newer router, the problem continues I'll call my ISP and see what they can do for me on their end.



Asrial said:


> Instantly joined!
> 
> But where's the server IP?


What texture pack are you using, and where might I find it?


----------



## Asrial

Infinity Complex said:


> I'm not going to add those kinds of mods. I'm talking about Server Admin tools. As of right now, in order to build, you have to be an OP, but I don't want everybody to have the /give command...wheres the fun in that? So, I'm going to get a few Admin tools working so that everybody can build/destroy/craft/mine/etc just like single player.
> 
> My goal: To emulate a single player experience as close as possible, but with a dozen people at a time
> 
> I won't get into iConomy or anything like that. I'll leave that up to you guys. If you have a ton of gold, and want to trade somebody diamonds, figure that out between yourselves.
> 
> And yes, there will be some grief protection, but nothing drastic enough to STOP griefing. If somebody wants to fuck your shit up, they will be able to, but I will have a tool to let me know who broke what block, so I can know who did it, and get rid of them.
> 
> Also, I will back up the server all the time, so if somebody gets crazy with TNT or Lava or something, we can simply get rid of the asshat, and restore an old save. Yeah, we'll lose a few things (I'm thinking of backing up the world every few hours), but it'll be better than losing an entire days work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not up


Massive Q's:

1: Is it a completely randomly generated map, or will you enable a small piece of land to become the HQ for the members?

2: Will it be possible to do mineral conversion? Because diamonds, lapiz lazuli and clay is extremely rare, and times 5 people or more... 

3: How is the building rules?

And sorry for my lack of patience. :<



Sicarius said:


> What texture pack are you using, and where might I find it?


It's on the minecraft forums. I'll dig up a link soon!

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=73861
There ya go!


----------



## Sicarius

I found the texture pack thread, haha.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Asrial said:


> Massive Q's:
> 
> 1: Is it a completely randomly generated map, or will you enable a small piece of land to become the HQ for the members?
> 
> 2: Will it be possible to do mineral conversion? Because diamonds, lapiz lazuli and clay is extremely rare, and times 5 people or more...
> 
> 3: How is the building rules?
> 
> And sorry for my lack of patience. :<
> 
> 
> It's on the minecraft forums. I'll dig up a link soon!



1. Random map. There will be a safe house you'll spawn in, though. I hate spawning on a map that's already running, just to find out the sun is just going down, and a skeleton is 5 feet away 

2. I'm not 100% certain what I'll do there. If I can find a tool to allow me to edit the amount of certain ores, I might increase it a bit, but I doubt it. I kind of like the competition aspect, and the possibility of people joining forces to do things.

3. Build whatever the hell you can build in single player. If it's something I find stupid (racist, extremely offensive, destructive beyond reason), I'll issue a warning to remove it (so you can reclaim your resources). If you don't, I make it go away with force (I love /give 46 aka TNT ).

I will most likely make it so that you have to be a certain distance from the spawn point before you can build anything beyond a 2x2x2 shelter. I think that will help keep everything from getting too crowded at the spawn, and people start bitching at each other for being too close 


And, for the record, I have 46 Lapiz in my single player world, and have only found 6 diamonds. I have NO idea how it's supposed to be 'rare'. 


Don't be sorry for your impatience. Asking questions just makes me make figure shit out beforehand, which is not a bad thing. I doubt I'll have a written set of rules, since there isn't one for single player. Just don't do stupid shit, and you'll be fine 

Although, I'm pretty sure I'll ban somebody for the hell of it, or randomly /give somebody something interesting once in a while.



EDIT:

Just to let everybody know. I will be playing on this server too, as a regular joe. Yes, I have control over everything, but I'm still going to mine, and build and do everything that everybody else does. Just at a slower pace, since I'll be doing Admin stuff once in a while. I figure after a few days everything will start to fall into a nice rhythm, and we'll have figured out who will be the regulars, and who I'll promote to Mods/Vice/whatever I want to call my helpers. Then the real fun can really start, and we'll just have the occasional noob show up to look around, and the griefers that I'll have to dropkick. 

I don't think we'll really have a problem with that, though, since I won't spread the IP beyond here. I'm doing this as a favor to all my Sevenstring brethren, and not the entire MC community 

2nd EDIT:

Which reminds me, I will most likely Whitelist the server eventually, to keep the asshats out. It won't be hard to be added to the Whitelist, but you'll have to be a member here, or a friend of a member here, who gets a hold of me prior.


----------



## Sicarius

Infinity Complex said:


> 1. Random map. There will be a safe house you'll spawn in, though. I hate spawning on a map that's already running, just to find out the sun is just going down, and a skeleton is 5 feet away
> 
> 2. I'm not 100% certain what I'll do there. If I can find a tool to allow me to edit the amount of certain ores, I might increase it a bit, but I doubt it. I kind of like the competition aspect, and the possibility of people joining forces to do things.
> 
> 3. Build whatever the hell you can build in single player. If it's something I find stupid (racist, extremely offensive, destructive beyond reason), I'll issue a warning to remove it (so you can reclaim your resources). If you don't, I make it go away with force (I love /give 46 aka TNT ).
> 
> I will most likely make it so that you have to be a certain distance from the spawn point before you can build anything beyond a 2x2x2 shelter. I think that will help keep everything from getting too crowded at the spawn, and people start bitching at each other for being too close
> 
> 
> And, for the record, I have 46 Lapiz in my single player world, and have only found 6 diamonds. I have NO idea how it's supposed to be 'rare'.
> 
> 
> Don't be sorry for your impatience. Asking questions just makes me make figure shit out beforehand, which is not a bad thing. I doubt I'll have a written set of rules, since there isn't one for single player. Just don't do stupid shit, and you'll be fine
> 
> Although, I'm pretty sure I'll ban somebody for the hell of it, or randomly /give somebody something interesting once in a while.



I made a second world and have found 6 diamond, a shit load of red dust, Gold, and Lapis. my main world, I've only been able to collect 2 diamonds


----------



## Asrial

I got 5 diamonds and 0 lapiz in total. That shit is hard to find.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Asrial said:


> I got 5 diamonds and 0 lapiz in total. That shit is hard to find.



Branch mine at layer 12  Best way I know of. I've found a shit ton of Lapiz, and enough diamonds to justify the insane branches I've mined. And I could easily have a couple large chests full of redstone if I didn't mine around it


----------



## Asrial

^ Redstone is friggin easy to find. 

By the way, does anyone know how big you can create a functional obsidian gate?


----------



## leandroab

Yeah, I might buy this game..

I DID buy Black Ops, right...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

This kicks Black Ops ass easily. Trust me on this one, you won't want to stop playing. If you start, you will find a way to play it as much as possible, especially since Notch said something about a plan to make a Minecraft for Android when he finishes the PC version.


----------



## CFB

I'd like it if the IP was limited to forum users only, meaning that you PM the IP around and don't post it here since the forum is open. Might prevent griefing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

You do realise we need to build a 7 string temple.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Asrial said:


> ^ Redstone is friggin easy to find.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know how big you can create a functional obsidian gate?



Do you mean a portal to the nether?


Oh, will the server have the Nether enabled?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

vampiregenocide said:


> You do realise we need to build a 7 string temple.



There's a Kinect hack where you can convert what it takes a picture of into Minecraft blocks. We need to do that with a JPX or Loomis.


----------



## Chickenhawk

dragonblade629 said:


> There's a Kinect hack where you can convert what it takes a picture of into Minecraft blocks. We need to do that with a *607B*



Fix'd that for ya 

And the Portal can only be one size. Doesn't matter, since the Nether is disabled in Multiplayer. Not by me. Notch took it out cause it was too buggy for now. 

I CAN change one quick variable in the server properties to make us all spawn in the Nether, though. You just can't go from the normal world to the Nether.

I might make a second world eventually that is the Nether, and give everybody a /goto command. That's a ways off, though.


----------



## Asrial

Well, I demand glowstone for my base, so I would like some option to get it. :3


----------



## Psychobuddy

Can't wait, just joined the FB page.


----------



## Asrial

FUUUUUU!!! I was just doing some random branch-digging, landed into a cave, did some iron scavenging, and got smashed by a ninja lava sourceblock!
Lost all my buckets and a good measure of iron and raw wood. ._.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Caught me some chickens that were waiting at my door one night.







EDIT-Caught another one! The chickens like me!

EDIT 2- I went out to mine coal when day came, just came back when it was night and they were gone! All that's left is two eggs!


----------



## CFB

Maybe they were related to benjamin button.

And I will probably make some type of guitar once the server is up


----------



## heavy7-665

Joined


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

dragonblade629 said:


> EDIT-Caught another one! The chickens like me!
> 
> EDIT 2- I went out to mine coal when day came, just came back when it was night and they were gone! All that's left is two eggs!



Mobs despawn after a while. Dropped items last for five minutes.


----------



## heavy7-665

So my tower base hit the sky limit on level 6 which made me sad. Considering destroying the mountain under it to build downward.


----------



## Sicarius

finally got a hold of some more diamond. fuck yea having more than 2 is awesome -_-


----------



## leandroab

So is this SS.ORG world up and running? Did you guys pay by credit card (not paypal)? Did it work? I'm kinda anal about using creditcard in weird websites...


----------



## heavy7-665

leandroab said:


> So is this SS.ORG world up and running? Did you guys pay by credit card (not paypal)? Did it work? I'm kinda anal about using creditcard in weird websites...



I used my card and I didnt have a single issue.


----------



## Asrial

It works totally flawless, no issues at all Leandro!

On a more cool note, I am creating a rail from my sky-garden to an island far away, so I get a second mining base!


----------



## leandroab

heavy7-665 said:


> I used my card and I didnt have a single issue.



Coolsauce.

I guess I'll buy this shiet then!


----------



## Sicarius

obsidian farming works so much better when you don't get lost in your cavern and end up going out a hole that leads to a frozen ocean.


----------



## Chickenhawk

leandroab said:


> So is this SS.ORG world up and running? Did you guys pay by credit card (not paypal)? Did it work? I'm kinda anal about using creditcard in weird websites...



It's not up yet. Hold your horses, it's on the way. Notch (creator of Minecraft) is buttfucking the servers right now, so everybody is having issues with multiplayer anyways. I have to wait till after he unfucks everything before I can even test it out 

And, I payed with Paypal. Zero issues 

Notch has sold a million copies, with only a handful of issues (less than 25, I think I heard), and they were all corrected within a week.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Behold, the rare albino spider jockey!


----------



## Sicarius

What the fuck.

was is the chance of that? 1% of the 1% that spawn?


----------



## leandroab

can you import your singleplayer shit to multiplayer?


----------



## Tomo009

Sicarius said:


> What the fuck.
> 
> was is the chance of that? 1% of the 1% that spawn?



Texture pack I imagine



leandroab said:


> can you import your singleplayer shit to multiplayer?



Nope, totally separate.


----------



## CFB

If you're just starting out the wiki and the forums are vital to understanding the basics of the game.

Minecraft Wiki - Minecraft Wiki
The Newbie+ Guide and FAQ (


----------



## Chickenhawk

Spider jockeys are a part of the game. Very rare, but they are there. It's not a mod.

And it IS possible to import shit from singleplayer, but I would have to do it. And that would involve putting your save file in a Zip or RAR, and sending it to me, and my using a map editor to copy and paste it...and uh...no....I'm not going to do that


----------



## Tomo009

Infinity Complex said:


> Spider jockeys are a part of the game. Very rare, but they are there. It's not a mod.
> 
> And it IS possible to import shit from singleplayer, but I would have to do it. And that would involve putting your save file in a Zip or RAR, and sending it to me, and my using a map editor to copy and paste it...and uh...no....I'm not going to do that



I know about spider jockeys, is the albino thing real though?

And don't you have to use a mode to make a single player game a multiplayer world? Obviously the server owner has to do that too I'm guessing.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Tomo009 said:


> I know about spider jockeys, is the albino thing real though?
> 
> And don't you have to use a mode to make a single player game a multiplayer world? Obviously the server owner has to do that too I'm guessing.



The multiplayer world is on the server, that will soon be running in my bedroom. In order to alter anything, it'll have to be done at the actual terminal (since I'm a dick like that). 

What is really going to happen, is I'm going to create a single player world, and edit it to my liking. I'll add a few things (spawn house, mainly). Then all I have to do is copy the World folder over to the server client directory, and it should work.

A lot of stuff should get done today, since the roads are clear, and I've got to run some errands anyways. As long as I get the server machine actually RUNNING today, it'll immediately get Linux, and I'll have to spend some time getting it on the network, and optimizing Java.

In case anybody was wondering, the sever will have to have at least 4-6 gigs of RAM DEDICATED to Java, since the entire game is built with it. The most resource intensive part of the game is the chunk generating/updating. It has to remember everything about every entire chunk (16x16x128), and still be able to generate new ones when they come into view. Everything in a chunk includes mobs, and any building/mining that is done, plus lava/water/sand/gravel/fire/tree/leaf decay/crop physics. That's a lot of shit, considering Java sucks, and Notch has completely ignored optimizing the game (since it's far from finished, no fault to him, it's how things go during alpha/beta)

But, I'm not worried. I'm going to make sure the machine is running properly, and I will test it thoroughly with a few different computers (my parents, sister, nephew, roommate, friends, etc) to make sure it's up and going.

Then, I'll open it to everybody thats on the Facebook, and keep a close eye on it for a day or so. I'll hammer out the last few issues that come up then, and promote my assistants, and let it commence.

The server WILL have to be restarted every once in a while. But, as long as it running well, I will post here, and on the FB an hour or so before I restart it, and if anybody is on the server, I will tell them in-game. It shouldn't take but a few minutes to restart, but I want to keep Java from eating up resources and hoarding them (like it does), which will slow everything down as time goes on.

Speaking of Minecraft, I'm off to buy more stuff


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

On the server, does everyone want to team up and collectively survive, eventually organising into a society, the "Seven String Dot Orginization" if you will, that may even, eventually, if we feel like it, have specified jobs and a city?


----------



## Prydogga

I think somewhere down the line we should all be cooperating, and be living within metres of each other to begin with, I have a cool image of just asking anyone who's game to go on an ore hunt, and we share the scores evenly. 

I really want this to get going soon, my mac's being fixed so no minecraft for me yet, but I can't wait to go MP.


----------



## Tomo009

dragonblade629 said:


> On the server, does everyone want to team up and collectively survive, eventually organising into a society, the "Seven String Dot Orginization" if you will, that may even, eventually, if we feel like it, have specified jobs and a city?



That's exactly what I'm hoping for, tired of build 3000 units away from spawn underground multiplayer maps.


----------



## Prydogga

Oh and please please for the love of Notch, make good looking dwellings, none of this all cobblestone nonsense.

I'm talking:












http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/fc0b0cb3e2a8a6743eb1bcce7fc46866dac4fae96c571547792ce63753ff19186g.jpg[img]

I'd get the pics of my real favourites but I can't connect to minecraftforum.net right now. :scratch:


----------



## Chickenhawk

Prydogga said:


> Oh and please please for the love of Notch, make good looking dwellings, none of this all cobblestone nonsense.


 

Screw you. I build oddly shaped houses of cobblestone and dirt, placed randomly. And I spam torches randomly


----------



## CFB

So once the server is up, how many will be able to play at once? Sounds like quite a few on here want in.


----------



## Sicarius

Infinity Complex said:


> Screw you. I build oddly shaped houses of cobblestone and dirt, placed randomly. And I spam torches randomly


no joke I do this.

but I have an idea for a house I'd like to use.

also chainmail. I must have it.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Tomo009 said:


> I know about spider jockeys, is the albino thing real though?



Painterly pack.



Prydogga said:


> I think somewhere down the line we should all be cooperating, and be living within metres of each other to begin with, I have a cool image of just asking anyone who's game to go on an ore hunt, and we share the scores evenly.
> 
> I really want this to get going soon, my mac's being fixed so no minecraft for me yet, but I can't wait to go MP.



Sounds awesome. Maybe have streets with a specified lot for each player to build their house in the city (20x20, 30x30 maybe; couldn't go too big with this), or perhaps build an apartment complex of sorts. Or maybe different neighborhoods with increasingly larger lots where you pay some sort of price or have to accomplish or contribute something in order to move in. Realty in Minecraft. I think a corporate effort would be awesome, with people having different jobs either mining, farming, crafting, or building, and we could share the fruits of our labor in a perfect utopia where nothing could ever possibly go wrong.


----------



## Psychobuddy

^this...but eventually someone would snap and we'd have serial murderers in our perfect utopia.


----------



## Asrial

SchecterWhore said:


> Sounds awesome. Maybe have streets with a specified lot for each player to build their house in the city (20x20, 30x30 maybe; couldn't go too big with this), or perhaps build an apartment complex of sorts.


This. Oh god this.

Just create a 20x20 space for each base, should suit perfectly fine. And also make a "city supply depot" for collective tools and materials. Specialty and wealth are kept private though.

(And for the love of god, make it easier to get glowstone!)


----------



## CFB

The sunrise through the window of my castle


----------



## Psychobuddy

^super cool castle.

How long has it taken?


----------



## Excalibur

Minecraft is the enemy of practice, if I play it, I'll never practice


----------



## Sicarius

that's really badass.


I made this in classic:





2 story + Attic 
large staircase when you walk in, then to left is the room that goes to attic.

attic is lined in Creeper Green blocks and brick.
outside 1st level is obsidian


----------



## vampiregenocide

Some sick homes here, might have to build my own. Anyone got links to sick texture packs that work with the new update?


----------



## Sicarius

I started using qPack2

it's nice for HD, but everything looks too..."Cute".


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Asrial said:


> This. Oh god this.
> 
> Just create a 20x20 space for each base, should suit perfectly fine. And also make a "city supply depot" for collective tools and materials. Specialty and wealth are kept private though.
> 
> (And for the love of god, make it easier to get glowstone!)



Regarding glowstone: I've always thought it would be a good idea in MP to have teams to enter the Nether so that half could fight off ghasts while the other half makes a base that can withstand that bullshit. It's hard doing both when there are six ghasts blowing out the floor from under you. From there, mining operations can be set up.



CFB said:


> The sunrise through the window of my castle
> 
> [Awesome pictures]



That's beautiful. Nice work.



vampiregenocide said:


> Some sick homes here, might have to build my own. Anyone got links to sick texture packs that work with the new update?



Painterly works, but it's kinda boring.  At least the cobblestone looks nice.



Psychobuddy said:


> ^this...but eventually someone would snap and we'd have serial murderers in our perfect utopia.



I can also imagine this scenario:




For the greater good...


----------



## Psychobuddy

Yes yes...that is a definite scenario. 

As an aside...I had to watch this in my grade 8 english class.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

^ Ninth grade sociology class for me. Hmm, we could use snowballs.


----------



## Psychobuddy

Sociology makes sense...

haha I like how we are already predicting the downfall of the "world".


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think we should re-enact 'The Thing' in Minecraft.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Psychobuddy said:


> Sociology makes sense...
> 
> haha I like how we are already predicting the downfall of the "world".



Three of us go on a joint mining mission, stumble upon a large vein of diamond, then succumb to greed and only one returns, noticeably fatter. 



vampiregenocide said:


> I think we should re-enact 'The Thing' in Minecraft.



+1. Notch needs to put a flamethrower in the next update. Although, I suppose we could go chasing after each other with flint and steel.


----------



## Sicarius

building my house out of obsidian, with an iron door so none of you loons can get to me.


----------



## heavy7-665

vampiregenocide said:


> I think we should re-enact 'The Thing' in Minecraft.



This.


----------



## Prydogga

There's a something something something Lucid Pack that I use. Everything looks very nice, while not changing the flow of the minecraft look too much, there's quite a few packs I've liked that have made me play minecraft worse because the textures throw me off from understanding where I am.


----------



## Taylor2

Love this game.

Built a house-like thingy. More like a structure of mad architecture.

Built on water, even has a room under water.


----------



## Sicarius

that's pretty interesting looking


----------



## heavy7-665

Looks nice. I attempted to build a structure underwater but the sea didnt fill back in like i was thinking it would.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

heavy7-665 said:


> Looks nice. I attempted to build a structure underwater but the sea didnt fill back in like i was thinking it would.


Water doesn't produce source blocks if there's air, glass, or another water block beneath it. Put a layer of dirt down beneath sea level, then put water diagonally across the dirt. If you see a spot where the water is still flowing, just throw some more water at it. Afterward, remove the dirt, and presto, your sea is once again filled. That's too much of a hassle for me, though, so I build completely underwater. Takes some time to get it started, but once you do, it's so much easier than clearing out the water, etc.


----------



## Taylor2

It isn't finished just yet, but it's huge in person.


----------



## heavy7-665

Thanks for the tip cause this is what it currently looks like. lol


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

heavy7-665 said:


> Thanks for the tip cause this is what it currently looks like. lol



Easy fix. Nice buildings, by the way. Also, if you want to know how to build from under the water up, you can use either ladders, signs, doors, or reeds (now sugar cane, but they will always be reeds to me) to displace water. Reeds are easiest.


----------



## heavy7-665

SchecterWhore said:


> Easy fix. Nice buildings, by the way. Also, if you want to know how to build from under the water up, you can use either ladders, signs, doors, or reeds (now sugar cane, but they will always be reeds to me) to displace water. Reeds are easiest.



Like plant an ass load underwater?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

heavy7-665 said:


> Like plant an ass load underwater?



Yeah. Go down to the bottom, plant two vertically, and you have air (although it will be really dark still). You can stack reeds as high as you want. Repeat that, start building, get some light, and continue as you will.


----------



## heavy7-665

SchecterWhore said:


> Yeah. Go down to the bottom, plant two vertically, and you have air (although it will be really dark still). You can stack reeds as high as you want. Repeat that, start building, get some light, and continue as you will.



Thanks man


----------



## CFB

Psychobuddy said:


> ^super cool castle.
> 
> How long has it taken?



Thanks! If you only count build time (not getting resources) it's taken about four hours so far. I'm not even halfway done but it will be pretty epic.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> also chainmail. I must have it.



No.



CFB said:


> So once the server is up, how many will be able to play at once? Sounds like quite a few on here want in.



That's a great question. Guess we'll find out the hard way.

The server will be up 24 hours a day, most of the time. And I seriously doubt our Aussie buddies will be on at the same time as myself (Midwest USA), or some of the UK MC'ers. But, if we reach the limit of players, so be it


----------



## Sicarius




----------



## Prydogga

Oh I promise you I'll be on when you log off, and when you log on. 

At least for a couple of weeks. If it's started before February.


----------



## Taylor2

FUUUUU finding Diamond is so damn hard.

I'ma have to start a new map, can't find any of the Lapis Lazuli either, even though it's useless.

I want in on this SSO server.


----------



## Sicarius

what I was told was dig down until you hit the stone that can't be broken, then go up about 13-15 levels and dig out there.

I've found some just doing that.


----------



## vampiregenocide

It tends to be around places with lava.



SchecterWhore said:


> +1. Notch needs to put a flamethrower in the next update. Although, I suppose we could go chasing after each other with flint and steel.


 
Yeah guns wouldn't work in minecraft imo, though a crossbow would be cool.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Taylor said:


> FUUUUU finding Diamond is so damn hard.
> 
> I'ma have to start a new map, can't find any of the Lapis Lazuli either, even though it's useless.
















Diamond isn't that hard to find - just dig deep. The layer 13-15 advice is good. If you go down to the bedrock, then hit... I don't know, it's F something. Maybe F3 or F4. Anyway, hit that, and this text stuff shows up in the upper corners of the screen. On the left side, there are X, Y, and Z coordinates. Go to where the Y coordinate says 13, and start mining there. Any lower, and you'll be digging at lava level (not good). What I do most of the time, though, is spelunk. Find a big cave system, light it up, establish a few bases, then go down to the lava level and look for diamond.



Sicarius said:


> what I was told was dig down until you hit the stone that can't be broken, then go up about 13-15 levels and dig out there.
> 
> I've found some just doing that.



THE STONE THAT CANNOT BE BROKEN!


----------



## Asrial

^ Crossbow build pattern = 

stick - bow - stick
x - dispenser - x
x - stone button - x


----------



## Chickenhawk

Whore has it right 

Dig down, and push F3 until the Y coodinate says 13.2something. Then branch mine from there, and you're bound to find it.

I have my render distance set to Far, and my branches will stretch long enough that you can't see the end at the half way point. But I have diamond, damnit


----------



## leandroab

Um maybe we could set a paypal account for donations for a server?? that would be the tits. (a permanent SS.ORG dedicated server, that is)

I mean, after Infinity builds the computer, the expenses would be:

- Power
- Internet plan


I don't know.. I'm usually kinda anal about paying monthly for a game, just to play it. But still it would be really nice for the person hosting it.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

leandroab said:


> Um maybe we could set a paypal account for donations for a server?? that would be the tits. (a permanent SS.ORG dedicated server, that is)
> 
> I mean, after Infinity builds the computer, the expenses would be:
> 
> - Power
> - Internet plan
> 
> 
> I don't know.. I'm usually kinda anal about paying monthly for a game, just to play it. But still it would be really nice for the person hosting it.



In this post, I express my agreement. I wouldn't mind pitching in a little.


----------



## Psychobuddy

^that's a good idea leandro

I don't think that we should make it necessary to pay though...just donations, I think there are at leas a few of us that would be up to chipping in.
Edit: damn 
Edit 2: 777 posts WOOO!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I hate lava so much. Just went down twice.

Also downloaded a steampunk texture pack, looks pretty nice.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

In other news, I have been working on a project.

Dull. Oppressive. Utilitarian. It is your apartment building.






This building contains twelve 9x9 single-room apartments, six to a floor, but the floorplan can obviously be expanded, and more levels can be added.






Apartment 24. Here, you are a number.






Each room contains at least three windows. Four of the rooms have five windows. I intend to put a piece of glowstone in the ceiling in each room to replace the torches, but we'll see what works. Want to change something? Better talk to your landlord first.











The floor is constructed of two layers, so you can put an infinite spring in if you want. Also, this makes things pretty fire-safe.






Poor building planning? Aww, too bad!






At the back, there is a laundry room. My texture pack makes my furnaces look like washing machines, so it fits the theme.






The room also contains a couple workbenches, an infinite water source, and adjoins two storage rooms.
















There is also roof access that leads to a farm. This serves the double purpose of lighting up the roof, so mobs don't spawn there at night.











Hey, what's this room? It's so much more spacious than the apartments, and it doesn't look like anybody's using it. Can I live here? NO.











At night, the entire place is pretty decently lit.


























The footprint of this one is 37x31. This is my concept for the apartment idea for multiplayer that I mentioned earlier. Theoretically, this could be MCedit'd into an MP map, and newcomers could use this sort of building to live quasi-communally until they collect a decent amount of resources and can go on to an individual project, like the 20x20 lot idea discussed a couple pages ago.


----------



## heavy7-665

^ Thats fucking awesome.


----------



## Psychobuddy

I have a feeling that it would make me snap and kill all you earlier than was expected...wait I never said I was going to be the serial killer...no...it's a lie...get away from me. I'll kill you all...

uhh yeah...sorry.


----------



## heavy7-665

^ Can I get some locks on my door.............


----------



## Psychobuddy

We do have pick axes.


----------



## heavy7-665

I need to rig my room with TNT lol


----------



## Psychobuddy

hehe...

No ones going to want to be around me in the server...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

heavy7-665 said:


> ^ Can I get some locks on my door.............



Iron doors don't meet fire safety code. Anyway, we already pay a premium for the soul-destroying factor.

(If you really want to put an iron door on, there's room for a simple hidden redstone circuit.)



heavy7-665 said:


> I need to rig my room with TNT lol



This brings up a practical point: Infinity_Complex, are you going to nerf TNT?



Psychobuddy said:


> I have a feeling that it would make me snap and kill all you earlier than was expected...wait I never said I was going to be the serial killer...no...it's a lie...get away from me. I'll kill you all...
> 
> uhh yeah...sorry.



Somebody should kill all the serial killers.


----------



## heavy7-665

We need a Dexter


----------



## Psychobuddy

SchecterWhore said:


> Somebody should kill all the serial killers.



That's not very nice.

I could kill you for saying that.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Psychobuddy said:


> That's not very nice.
> 
> I could kill you for saying that.



Over my dead body.


----------



## Psychobuddy

^Interesting proposition you have there.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

I had another idea: how about streets and places named after metal stuff and SS.org personalities? Rusty Cooley Way, the Chris Memorial Quarry, the Drakkar Tyrannis District...

Edit: The Emperion Landfill, Ed Roman Custom Shop, Devries National Raw Untreated Wood Forest, Huf Empty Field...


----------



## Sicarius

Electric Sound Place in honor of ESP Guitars


----------



## Chickenhawk

SchecterWhore said:


> This brings up a practical point: Infinity_Complex, are you going to nerf TNT?



Honestly I don't think we'll need to. Every person on the server is going to be a member here. The only non-SS.org person will be my roommate, and that's just to help with administration at the terminal. But, if it turns into an issue, I'll ban the asshat, revert to a previous save (to fix the damage), and nerf TNT completely (as in, you either can't craft it, or it won't destroy anything but itself).

Just don't be stupid  But I don't really see a problem in the future. 



SchecterWhore said:


> I had another idea: how about streets and places named after metal stuff and SS.org personalities? Rusty Cooley Way, the Chris Memorial Quarry, the Drakkar Tyrannis District...
> 
> Edit: The Emperion Landfill, Ed Roman Custom Shop, Devries National Raw Untreated Wood Forest, Huf Empty Field...


----------



## Prydogga

So any estimate until when it'll be up and running?


----------



## Taylor2

Started a new map, found a HUGE tunnel system, had to keep tunneling, within 20 minutes found :

12 Diamond
6 Lapis Lazuli
10 Gold
85 Iron
102 Coal
A bunch of Obsidian


































And died.
In lava.
Which means stuff is gone.

Me = Ragequit/delete.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Prydogga said:


> So any estimate until when it'll be up and running?



I already blew past the first date I set, and the extension I gave myself, because of weather, and being stubborn on what I wanted to use, exactly.

And now, I ran into a money issue. My parents needed a pretty hefty loan (a REALLY hefty loan, actually), which put me in a bind. I'm stretched a little thin because of it.

It's not going to stop the project, just means I have to look a little harder to find a better deal on parts. It won't hurt the actual server, it's just going to delay it.

If I HAD to give an estimate, I would say another 2 weeks. But, honestly I could have it finished in 3 days, or it could take another month. I can't really say 


EDIT:

I just want to thank everybody for their interest. That alone makes this entire project worth it. I love doing stuff for people, and it feels great to see people actually get enjoyment out of it. 


And yes, I will accept donations  But not until AFTER it is up and running, and you all spend some time on it. It is costing me money to build (I won't use the computer for anything other than hosting the Minecraft server client, I've got a Macbook for everything else), and will be online 24/7, which isn't an issue, since we have internet regardless. Damned fast internet, actually. 

Don't get me wrong, I am absolutely doing this as a favor to my SS.org brothers. And I will never ask for a dime from anybody for this. But of course, I'd be a fool not to open my PayPal to gifts if somebody wants to buy me a sandwich sometime


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Taylor said:


> Started a new map, found a HUGE tunnel system, had to keep tunneling, within 20 minutes found :
> 
> 12 Diamond
> 6 Lapis Lazuli
> 10 Gold
> 85 Iron
> 102 Coal
> A bunch of Obsidian
> 
> 
> And died.
> In lava.
> Which means stuff is gone.
> 
> Me = Ragequit/delete.



 How did it happen? Dig straight down, get lava'd horizontally ugh, or careless misstep? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that you were gathering obsidian and there was lava underneath one block.

Is there anything that youse guys don't mine? I personally have no use for gold, and obsidian is too damn time-consuming to actually mine. I also don't care much for redstone; maybe a little, but after I get a stack, I'm usually satisfied.



Infinity Complex said:


> I just want to thank everybody for their interest. That alone makes this entire project worth it. I love doing stuff for people, and it feels great to see people actually get enjoyment out of it.
> 
> 
> And yes, I will accept donations  But not until AFTER it is up and running, and you all spend some time on it. It is costing me money to build (I won't use the computer for anything other than hosting the Minecraft server client, I've got a Macbook for everything else), and will be online 24/7, which isn't an issue, since we have internet regardless. Damned fast internet, actually.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am absolutely doing this as a favor to my SS.org brothers. And I will never ask for a dime from anybody for this. But of course, I'd be a fool not to open my PayPal to gifts if somebody wants to buy me a sandwich sometime


----------



## vampiregenocide

SchecterWhore said:


> How did it happen? Dig straight down, get lava'd horizontally ugh, or careless misstep? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that you were gathering obsidian and there was lava underneath one block.
> 
> Is there anything that youse guys don't mine? I personally have no use for gold, and obsidian is too damn time-consuming to actually mine. I also don't care much for redstone; maybe a little, but after I get a stack, I'm usually satisfied.


 
I almost did that once, mining obsidian can be tricky, so its best to get a bucket of water and lava and make it above ground. You can even use dirt to make it into a mould of a gate, so no pickaxe required.

I don't mine redstone and coal if I have a good amount already. I mine gold though, can use em to make clocks and gold blocks for decoration.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Here are a few of my world. I play solely to build. I dont really care about the survival and harvesting aspect of it, so I cheat my balls off.

My screenshots look weird because of my dual screen setup.

My tower






My glass dome





My underwater area. To make one sucessfully, you have to make a cube of whatever block you want under water with an outer shell of glass. You then need to come from underneath and mine the interior blocks while keeping the glass shell intact.









And the result of too much TNT


----------



## vampiregenocide

Holy shit its like the Victoria Falls.


----------



## Taylor2

SchecterWhore said:


> How did it happen? Dig straight down, get lava'd horizontally ugh, or careless misstep? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that you were gathering obsidian and there was lava underneath one block.
> 
> Is there anything that youse guys don't mine? I personally have no use for gold, and obsidian is too damn time-consuming to actually mine. I also don't care much for redstone; maybe a little, but after I get a stack, I'm usually satisfied.



Careless misstep.
Thought there was a block and there sure wasn't.

I don't mine gold that much, since it's pretty well useless..


----------



## CFB

I built a cool bridge


----------



## vampiregenocide

Holy fuckballs thats awesome.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

leftyguitarjoe said:


> My underwater area. To make one sucessfully, you have to make a cube of whatever block you want under water with an outer shell of glass. You then need to come from underneath and mine the interior blocks while keeping the glass shell intact.



That sounds like the most time-consuming thing in the world. 

The first time I built something underwater, I tried to devise ways to avoid doing that specifically. I first built four glass pillars with lava inside for underwater lighting. Then, I built walls to indicate where I wanted the boundaries of my structure. I first tried pouring lava in from above the water, thinking that would turn all the water into cobblestone. It doesn't.  Then, I sectioned off parts of it with sand, figured out that if I put ladders on the sides of the sand that they would displace the water, and proceeded to do that. That cut the amount of stuff that I had to take down in half. I got into reeds recently, but I like that you can do sand from above the water, since it's a gravity-sensitive block.


----------



## Asrial

^The glass pillar sounds friggin cool! Maybe going to make one on the server for water exploration, with added air pockets of course.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Asrial said:


> ^The glass pillar sounds friggin cool! Maybe going to make one on the server for water exploration, with added air pockets of course.



Eh, it wasn't that great. It was only, like, my third map ever, so I was still bumbling around.

You can see it underwater in the bottom right, next to my glowstone inverted pyramid. Also notice the huge obsidian/diamond block pyramid with gold/diamond/iron checkerboard floor. INVedit? _Me?_ 






















And the rest are in the album.

First Underwater Base pictures by Schecterwhore - Photobucket


----------



## Excalibur

Sicarius said:


> building my house out of obsidian, with an iron door so none of you loons can get to me.



Chipping through obsidian doesn't take that long with a diamond pick


----------



## Chickenhawk

Excalibur said:


> Chipping through obsidian doesn't take that long with a diamond pick



15 seconds.


----------



## Excalibur

Infinity Complex said:


> 15 seconds.



Get 2-5 guys chipping away at his house, and it'll be gone pretty soon


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

If he doesn't kick your ass first. It's like trying to run someone over with a supermarket mobility scooter.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Excalibur said:


> Get 2-5 guys chipping away at his house, and it'll be gone pretty soon



Pretty easy to destroy something when you're God 

Or just layer TNT outside it, so it's impossible to get into it without setting off the TNT. Which would be in such abundance that when ignited, it would crash the server.

Which would make said home owner/tnt detonator a total dick...and thus shunned by the rest of his SS.ORG MC Brethren. 


I'm full of such great ideas tonight...and Single Barrel Jack Daniels


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Infinity Complex said:


> Pretty easy to destroy something when you're God
> 
> Or just layer TNT outside it, so it's impossible to get into it without setting off the TNT. Which would be in such abundance that when ignited, it would crash the server.
> 
> Which would make said home owner/tnt detonator a total dick...and thus shunned by the rest of his SS.ORG MC Brethren.
> 
> 
> I'm full of such great ideas tonight...and Single Barrel Jack Daniels



We should have a war on our server.


----------



## Excalibur

I like that idea, too bad PVP is a bit iffy still.


----------



## leandroab

I just bought this game and I'm already pissed. 

"Making a pickaxe

- 3 wood
- 2 stick"

Doesn't work.

The wiki shows a 3x3 square.
My game has a 2x2.

It got dark, I got killed. I lost everything.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Chickenhawk

leandroab said:


> I just bought this game and I'm already pissed.
> 
> "Making a pickaxe
> 
> - 3 wood
> - 2 stick"
> 
> Doesn't work.
> 
> The wiki shows a 3x3 square.
> My game has a 2x2.
> 
> It got dark, I got killed. I lost everything.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Open your inventory (the 2x2) and fill every box with wood planks. (Get wood planks by punching trees and collecting logs. Then open your inventory and place the logs in your 2x2, and taking the planks that are made. You get 4 planks for every log).

You have now crafted a Workbench. Place it somewhere, and right click on it. Now you have 3x3 to work with 

The first few days are confusing for everybody, but it gets better as time goes on.


EDIT:

1320 posts. I live my life a quarter mile at a time


----------



## vampiregenocide

Found my second dungeon, and have enough materials to start building my castle.


----------



## Sicarius

I may look into building a castle as well..


----------



## heavy7-665

Just flattened the top of a mountain. Gonna have some fun today.


----------



## vampiregenocide

When the server is made, are we doing things 100% legit?

Also when it is made, would it be possible to have a large flat area of land to start on?


----------



## Prydogga

When the server starts Chris should hand out shovels and everyone should just dig out to a certain level, we should make a running total of how many people are 100% 'invested' in joining this server, and then work out what size square is big enough to build a house in, then calculate how much room is needed for everyone to fit in a block of land, with a 4x4 or 2x2 (two grass and 2 cobblestone road, or just one or the other) space in between.

Then put large sand pillars at the boundaries of where to flat out the land, and just everyone flat out to the one level within those boundaries, plus it's a good way to get dirt to build your first "Holy shit creeper, gotta build something" house.

Anyone else think that's good?


----------



## Chickenhawk

vampiregenocide said:


> When the server is made, are we doing things 100% legit?
> 
> Also when it is made, would it be possible to have a large flat area of land to start on?



I won't give anybody flat land. 



Prydogga said:


> When the server starts Chris should hand out shovels and everyone should just dig out to a certain level, we should make a running total of how many people are 100% 'invested' in joining this server, and then work out what size square is big enough to build a house in, then calculate how much room is needed for everyone to fit in a block of land, with a 4x4 or 2x2 (two grass and 2 cobblestone road, or just one or the other) space in between.
> 
> Then put large sand pillars at the boundaries of where to flat out the land, and just everyone flat out to the one level within those boundaries, plus it's a good way to get dirt to build your first "Holy shit creeper, gotta build something" house.
> 
> Anyone else think that's good?



I am strongly considering giving everybody starter kits. Wood shovel, wood ax, wood pick. Just to make things slightly quicker in the beginning. Of course, you will still have to craft your own tools before the next day, but it would help.

I don't like the idea of giving a lot of stuff, or modifying the map to make building stuff easier. This is SURVIVAL multiplayer. The goal is to survive, not create. 

Yes, create awesome shit, but you have to survive while doing it. That's the entire point of the game.

If I was to give everybody chainmail armor, and diamond tools, and a flat area to build, I might as well just make a creative server. 


EDIT:

Alex does bring up a good idea, though. And I will follow through on that somewhat.

The more invested you are in the server (ie being active, building/mining a lot, etc) the nicer I will be to you. If you have busted your ass for a week mining resources for a giant castle, and you have a spot picked out, I might help clear the land, or help you with the last bit of materials you need (or maybe some obsidian or glowstone or something).

I honestly see myself doing that quite a bit, actually. If everybody is as excited as they say they are, then I see a lot of people that'll be working hard, and of course being treated properly because of it


----------



## Asrial

Infinity Complex said:


> I am strongly considering giving everybody starter kits. Wood shovel, wood ax, wood pick. Just to make things slightly quicker in the beginning. Of course, you will still have to craft your own tools before the next day, but it would help.
> 
> I don't like the idea of giving a lot of stuff, or modifying the map to make building stuff easier. This is SURVIVAL multiplayer. The goal is to survive, not create.
> 
> Yes, create awesome shit, but you have to survive while doing it. That's the entire point of the game.
> 
> If I was to give everybody chainmail armor, and diamond tools, and a flat area to build, I might as well just make a creative server.


Well, to the starter kit, equip everyone with 1x of each stone tool, and a crafting bench. Resilient, but not as good as iron, and is easy to craft.
And to be a prick, I'm just going to flatten everything server-spawned. Seeya in 20 days post-release


----------



## Prydogga

I say do less, give an iron pickaxe, and maybe 4 torches at the most, we could sort the rest out ourselves, having tools at the start is too much of a luxury, I think a pickaxe and light enough to keep out living space safe for the first night is good. 

I think for the case of flattening out land we should just sort it out from messages between people, and see if anyone wants to co-build something, like I said, it would be cool to just say "Anyone want to come find X material and split the findings 50/50?"


----------



## Asrial

I do not see the issue in giving us an axe and a shovel as a bonus as a start. Axes just boosts lumber harvest speed, while shovels boosts dirt/sand dig speed. Wooo, overpowered items. 
But giving people an iron pickaxe is insane. That thing lasts forever, and makes it possible to mine diamond or even obsidian really really early, in case the diamonds are found relatively swiftly.


----------



## Sicarius

how about no starter kit?

it is survival after all


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think we should have no tools at the beginning, makes the experience better. What would be cool though, is having a community mine. That way, any spoils in the mine can be split equally by anyone present in the mine. We can also have a community supply room, where we can leave excess materials for others to use (fairly).

What would be cool though is to have little tasks/competitions every so often, and whoever wins gets a prize of some rare materials. I think that wouldkeep things lively and add a bit of competition to the game. Plus, people could band together and split the winnings. That way, we get rarer stuff to build with, but without going overboard.


----------



## leandroab

Another question. How the FUCK do you find your way home (in the dark specially) when you die, since you spawn randomly???? I went outside my mancave, and a fucking spider jumped over me and killed me... I was like hmm let me take a loot at WAHT THE FAKK!?!?

Now I can't find my home! FUCK!
BTW, we should turn this server into a Ultima Online Survival Edition..


----------



## vampiregenocide

You spawn at the same place you first spawned, so you just have to remember your way back from there. You can create a compass with your spawn location as north, so its a good idea to make one, find your spawn location and make a torch-lit path from their to your home.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> how about no starter kit?
> 
> it is survival after all



This is very true. It's a survival game. I might not give shit, then again, I might.

In single player, it takes me 5 minutes to build a house, and have enough stone tools and torches to mine to layer 12. It's easy.

And, with the fact you can create charcoal now from trees, torches are even easier to make.




leandroab said:


> Another question. How the FUCK do you find your way home (in the dark specially) when you die, since you spawn randomly???? I went outside my mancave, and a fucking spider jumped over me and killed me... I was like hmm let me take a loot at WAHT THE FAKK!?!?
> 
> Now I can't find my home! FUCK!
> BTW, we should turn this server into a Ultima Online Survival Edition..



The spawn is NOT random. You spawn on coordinate 0,0. It's the same every single time you die. You spawn on 0,0.

Don't make your house far from the spawn (mine is usually within 20 blocks).

But the server will have a house that your spawn in. So if you die at night, or you just join the world during the night, you won't have to run past a shit ton of mobs to get to your house.


----------



## CFB

Building from the same mine is a great idea. I love building minecart systems and will be glad to make a subway type system so everyone can travel with ease. If you help me with getting the iron needed of course.


----------



## vampiregenocide

So we'll have a community spawn chamber too? Oh we're going to have such a pretty little town.


----------



## leandroab

vampiregenocide said:


> You spawn at the same place you first spawned, so you just have to remember your way back from there. You can create a compass with your spawn location as north, so its a good idea to make one, find your spawn location and make a torch-lit path from their to your home.



Hmmm good.. at least is consistent... Thanks!

BTW, I just got lost again, and it's dark.


----------



## Excalibur

As soon as it starts, give me obsidian because I'm building a portal to hell.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Dig down and wait till day sir.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Excalibur said:


> As soon as it starts, give me obsidian because I'm building a portal to hell.


 
Portals are glitched in multiplayer atm I've heard.


----------



## Excalibur

vampiregenocide said:


> Portals are glitched in multiplayer atm I've heard.



It's possible to get past it, I've done it 

Just can't remember how.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Excalibur said:


> As soon as it starts, give me obsidian because I'm building a portal to hell.



No, and portals are disabled in SMP.



vampiregenocide said:


> Portals are glitched in multiplayer atm I've heard.



Not glitched. Notch turned portals off.



Excalibur said:


> It's possible to get past it, I've done it
> 
> Just can't remember how.



Not possible to use a portal to get to the Nether in multiplayer.

It is possible to create a Nether world for multiplayer. It's a very simple change in the server.properties folder (change hellworld=false to hellworld=true), but that makes the entire world Nether.

But, a second world as the Nether is possible, with commands to switch between then (/goto nether, /goto world)

But, this sever will not have a Nether world. Even if it WAS easily done, I think I would disable it anyways.

If you need something from the Nether (glowstone), you can just get a hold of me, and I'll think of something you can trade me for it.

But, if I see a house made of nothing but glowstone, I'm going to blow it up 



EDIT:

holy shit, I start a lot of sentences with 'but'.


----------



## Asrial

leandroab said:


> Hmmm good.. at least is consistent... Thanks!
> 
> BTW, I just got lost again, and it's dark.


To give you a protip:
Grab around 1½ stack of raw sand and a decent amount of torches, 20 or so.
Go around 5 blocks outside of your house, or just around where your mancave is.
Place a sandblock, jump up on it, and start building a tower!
Every 6th block or so, place a torch on the side of the tower, by crouching and walking towards the edge of the block. The game is programmed to let you stand at the very edge of a block without falling down if you hold down crouch. Then just place the torch at the side. Rinse repeat with placing blocks and torches (place the torches in a spiralling pattern by the way).

When you reach top; jump. Now you are dead, but you can find home EASILY thanks to the "manliest compass in the world", and you will probably not lose a single item!


----------



## Prydogga

You can now create charcoal from trees? what!?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Prydogga said:


> You can now create charcoal from trees? what!?



We talked about this in the chat, but for everybody else.

Chop a tree down, get logs.

Put logs in inventory, get planks.

Create furnace, put planks in bottom, logs in top. Bam, charcoal. 

You just charcoal exactly the same as coal. 

And it's wasteful to burn coal in a furnace, in my mind. Just put planks in the bottom. Burns faster than coal, but is much more plentiful.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Not sure if this has been posted, but this is my go-to place for Minecraft info.

Minecraft Wiki - Minecraft Wiki


----------



## Scabrosus

Yeah, community servers are fun and all, but things get boring after awhile. Minecraft and chaos are like MW2 and raging, they go hand and hand. Without chaos, Minecraft gets boring. Would you play it if nothing unexpected happened? That doesn't mean that in a FFA sever you can't have Clans or Alliances but you can go around killing everyone if you want and the no restrictions means everything isn't boring and less Communist. Do you like COMMUNism they why want COMMUNity?
/rant


----------



## vampiregenocide

Thats why we should do special events for prize materials and stuff. Whether it be the first person to find and mine a certain amount of material, or last man standing fights, there could be a prize for the winner.


----------



## Scabrosus

That has nothing to do with my rant.


----------



## vampiregenocide

...it has everything to do with it. You want things not to be boring, and have something fresh to keep it interesting. Griefing and shit isn't going to happen (unless its a little mess about between a couple of people) so you have to have something more 'directed'. Community challenges are a good way of balancing fun chaos with planned events, as well as enabling a way for people to get rarer materials for building while keeping things true to the survival nature of the game.


Also, character skins are turned off, anyone know when they come back on?


----------



## Scabrosus

I understand what you're saying now, and I think that might work but I still don't like communism.


----------



## Prydogga

Edit: nevermind


----------



## Scabrosus

I'm joking about the Communism thing, not trolling.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Next ............ that says Communism gets banned from the server. 









EDIT:

Forgot you can't say maternal fornicator.


----------



## Prydogga

Don't mess with Infinity bitches.


----------



## Scabrosus

Okay... Can I ask why I can't say that? Not that I would but it's a little weird.


----------



## Scabrosus

I could show you how the FFA server I go on works if you want to check it out it's mc4.joe.to


----------



## Chickenhawk

Scabrosus said:


> Okay... Can I ask why I can't say that? Not that I would but it's a little weird.



I'm just being a dick. I'm an American, and a disabled Army Veteran at that, so it's acceptable for me to be irrational at times 

I won't really do it...maybe


----------



## Scabrosus

lol


----------



## Cyntex

leandroab said:


> Another question. How the FUCK do you find your way home (in the dark specially) when you die, since you spawn randomly???? I went outside my mancave, and a fucking spider jumped over me and killed me... I was like hmm let me take a loot at WAHT THE FAKK!?!?
> 
> Now I can't find my home! FUCK!
> BTW, we should turn this server into a Ultima Online Survival Edition..


When you make your home, build a chest, put your stuff in it, except your cobblestones/useless blocks and some torches. Then just built a massive 1-block wide tower going as high as you can. Place some torches at the top and jump of. That way when you respawn you can see your home from miles away. I do the same with awesome cave-entrances. 

Ugh just made a paypal account now I have to wait 3 days before I can activate it, (which reminds me CAN you actually purchase an accoutn with PP?) I tried out he alpha or classic version and I really like it so I want the full deal


----------



## Sicarius

Cyntex said:


> Ugh just made a paypal account now I have to wait 3 days before I can activate it, (which reminds me CAN you actually purchase an accoutn with PP?) I tried out he alpha or classic version and I really like it so I want the full deal


yeah that's how you get the game is with PP.


----------



## chimp_spanner

Yeah so Ross pushed this shit on me like crack...it's pretty awesome. I need a way of knowing when many of you will be online so I can come join in the fun times. So...let's make that happen.


----------



## heavy7-665

chimp_spanner said:


> Yeah so Ross pushed this shit on me like crack...it's pretty awesome. I need a way of knowing when many of you will be online so I can come join in the fun times. So...let's make that happen.



Its worse than crack.


----------



## vampiregenocide

chimp_spanner said:


> Yeah so Ross pushed this shit on me like crack...it's pretty awesome. I need a way of knowing when many of you will be online so I can come join in the fun times. So...let's make that happen.


 
Always a pleasure.


----------



## Prydogga

chimp_spanner said:


> Yeah so Ross pushed this shit on me like crack...it's pretty awesome. I need a way of knowing when many of you will be online so I can come join in the fun times. So...let's make that happen.



 I was hoping Ross would get you onto this, play on our server Chimpy


----------



## Tomo009

Prydogga said:


> When the server starts Chris should hand out shovels and everyone should just dig out to a certain level, we should make a running total of how many people are 100% 'invested' in joining this server, and then work out what size square is big enough to build a house in, then calculate how much room is needed for everyone to fit in a block of land, with a 4x4 or 2x2 (two grass and 2 cobblestone road, or just one or the other) space in between.
> 
> Then put large sand pillars at the boundaries of where to flat out the land, and just everyone flat out to the one level within those boundaries, plus it's a good way to get dirt to build your first "Holy shit creeper, gotta build something" house.
> 
> Anyone else think that's good?



Apart from the free shovels, this sounds great. 

I'm oddly excited for the launch of the server, especially considering the first chunk of it will be mining and OH SHIT A CREEPER, build, build, build!

This game is so addictive it should be illegalized.


----------



## Asrial

Well, I hope there isn't any height building limit, 'cuz I plan to build a skyhouse with added in railroad transport. Just to keep out those pesky spiders and creepers. :>

Sand tower, build up till there's 12 blocks of height left, and then do pretty much what I did with the offline house; nice floor area made out of rainbow wool 3), a skygarden, and a railroad system that leads a gazillion miles away. Of course, that distance just leads to a nice mine, and everyone is welcome to use my railroad system (for a small fee?)


----------



## Prydogga

Ruin our sky view with your pesky railroads 

Boat travel is the best, I have boat elevators and road/river systems joining about 7 sky islands and mountains. I think if we were to construct large commute systems, it should a group thing, not just from one guys house.


----------



## Tomo009

Prydogga said:


> Ruin our sky view with your pesky railroads
> 
> Boat travel is the best, I have boat elevators and road/river systems joining about 7 sky islands and mountains. I think if we were to construct large commute systems, it should a group thing, not just from one guys house.



A functioning railway system would be too awesome. Even a canal.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

I agree on canals. Some dude on the MC forums made a kind of boat highway that looked really cool. We should probably wait until the server is reasonably developed before making one, though, so that it's not eating up a huge chunk of otherwise perfectly good building space. Maybe do it underground/high in the sky.



leandroab said:


> Hmmm good.. at least is consistent... Thanks!
> 
> BTW, I just got lost again, and it's dark.




Build a tower, dude. Put torches all over it, or a big ole' thing of glass with lava inside. I used to make a spiral staircase out of some material, then enclose the entire thing in glass, then go up to the top and dump lava in. The idea is it will be visible for a little bit of a distance.


----------



## Asrial

SchecterWhore said:


> I agree on canals. Some dude on the MC forums made a kind of boat highway that looked really cool. We should probably wait until the server is reasonably developed before making one, though, so that it's not eating up a huge chunk of otherwise perfectly good building space. Maybe do it underground/high in the sky.



Like I said, I will build some sort of railway system for distance travelling to far-off mines. Not connected to my house of course, but hi-speed pillar-rails from the outskirts of "our building areas" and away to the good mines. This way, we get simple and minimalistic ways of travelling huge distances. Either being railroad or an actual water-canal.



Water: Either standard speed 2-way or highspeed 1-way, easy to dig, hard to construct and gives either a huge resource starvation or overflow.


Railroad: Either requires a powered minecart both ways or REALLY fast 1-way travel with powered minecart to return with. Can use boosters all the way to compensate for height energy-loss or to replace the powered minecart, but costs a decent amount of iron.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

My vote's on water, just because it's more abundant than iron and does not deal with many of the limitations and mechanics that are encountered with minecarts, i.e. boosters, clocks, etc.

Moving Water Uphill *WORKING TRANSPORTATION* - Minecraft Forums

Your Water Creations? - Minecraft Forums

Etho's Inventions & Cool Stuff - Minecraft Forums

But, whatever, we'll see.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Aqueducts!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Water would look better. We can save the minecarts for the community mine.

I want to try building a water elevator, haven't done that yet.


----------



## Threex4

Bought it 5 days ago and wow, Im already fucking addicted. Just built a castle out of obsidian that took me 1 and a half days to collect. Love it.


----------



## leandroab

Fuck this game. Fuck it.

This is digital crack.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Don't feel bad, leandro. I haven't played it in a week, and refuse to play it till I get the sever up.

Definitely having withdrawals.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I keep mining and breaking into old mines. I need to dig far off.


----------



## Prydogga

Infinity Complex said:


> Don't feel bad, leandro. I haven't played it in a week, and refuse to play it till I get the sever up.
> 
> Definitely having withdrawals.



Tell me about it, my mac is being fixed, so I donwloaded minecraft again for this laptop I'm using, and the stupid thing gets a constant framerate of about 1 frames per second. SO I can't play my minecraft!!! 



vampiregenocide said:


> Water would look better. We can save the minecarts for the community mine.
> 
> I want to try building a water elevator, haven't done that yet.



It's seriously the coolest thing, I want to make it look good too, like a proper elevator, I think I'll have two on either side of my tall house, that have an exposed line of window down the middle, like in those skyscraper elevators that have a view.

Also, water ladders are really awesome too.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Found out how to make a lava door, tomorrow i try.


----------



## meisterjager

I got myself lost in the most epic natural cave system I've ever found in this game last night. I done about 2 hours just working through, and took me around 30 minutes to find my way back to surface. I was doing some branch mining and ended up with about 32 diamond, a few hundred redstone and some dark blue stuff with a Latin-esque name I'd never seen before (I bought Minecraft in Alpha, and didn't play for months).

I then spent a ridiculous amount of time making lots of very high cobblestone 1x1 towers, and then decided to make a plunge pool underneath them. I plan on ditching said plunge pool, and instead digging downwards and making a pool at the indestructible level, so I can jump off the very top layer to the bottom. Then I'll work on making a water elevator. So I can do it again.

I'm not a busy person.


----------



## meisterjager

Double Post


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

meisterjager said:


> I got myself lost in the most epic natural cave system I've ever found in this game last night. I done about 2 hours just working through, and took me around 30 minutes to find my way back to surface. I was doing some branch mining and ended up with about 32 diamond, a few hundred redstone *and some dark blue stuff with a Latin-esque name I'd never seen before* (I bought Minecraft in Alpha, and didn't play for months).











> I then spent a ridiculous amount of time making lots of very high cobblestone 1x1 towers, and then decided to make a plunge pool underneath them. I plan on ditching said plunge pool, and instead digging downwards and making a pool at the indestructible level, so I can jump off the very top layer to the bottom. Then I'll work on making a water elevator. So I can do it again.


I remember the day I discovered that water needs to be at least two meters deep if you do any cliff diving.


----------



## CFB

Bitches don't know 'Bout my building skillz.

Yes, I used INVedit to get all the wool.


----------



## heavy7-665

The Escapist : Video Galleries : Zero Punctuation : Minecraft


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

heavy7-665 said:


> The Escapist : Video Galleries : Zero Punctuation : Minecraft



I love ZP! That's awesome that he did Minecraft!

Wait, he actually liked a game! That makes three right? I think it was Portal, Halo 3, and Minecraft now.


----------



## Sicarius

I deleted all three of my worlds.

time to start all over again.


----------



## heavy7-665




----------



## vampiregenocide

Epic castle bro!

Just finished a really big water elevator (about 50 blocks high). It's a bit glitchy somtimes, might not have made it long enough, but its okay for now.


----------



## leandroab

I tried to make a mob farm. I spent like 2h making canals and shit. I failed...

God fucking dammit

Also, I fucking hate those fucking exploding penises.. Fucking sneaky basterds...


----------



## heavy7-665

This is an inside view of JUST the front gate.


----------



## Sicarius

I want a fucking draw bridge for castles. we can have doors and shit but not awesome stuff.

but not the all important drawbridge?

wtf notch?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Minor update (that will give false hope)

We _MIGHT_ have two severs. My roommate and I were talking today about the server. My plans for the server are an i3, 8-16gigs of RAM, Linux, ~300gig harddrive at 7200RPM. The only two things that really matter there are the ram and OS. That by itself will easily handle a fairly large world, with 7-10 people on at a time, with very minimal lag. 

Well, during our conversation, he brought up wanting to build a BEAST of a machine (i7, possibly dual processors, as much RAM as possible (8gig at bare minimum), regardless of price, etc). He has been following the progress of my server the entire way, since he offered to co-admin it for me, and offered his machine as the server if he finishes his first.

His machine will get built regardless of what happens with my dedicated MC server, and we have plans to run a T1 line to the house, and run a small web-hosting thing to help cover the costs of the T1. 

Gentleman, you might be able to enjoy the fruits of our obsession, which is overly fast internet, and resources we'll never fully partake in 

The server is on the way, slowly, but the possibilities have just multiplied ten fold. 

While we're at it, if anybody is looking for web hosting (nothing massive; a blog, etc), let me know. It is a few months away at best, but we're very interested, and capable of doing so eventually. The prices will be very inexpensive, especially if you're from here.

By the way, if anyone was wondering, I DO have shit for the server . I have the pieces for the case, line ran from the router, motherboard, keyboard, mouse and monitor. 

Anybody want to know what the case will be made out of? Fucking LEGO....


----------



## Sicarius

I'm just waiting for my student loan to come in so I can shove my Full ATX board into a midtower case. So I can have the awesomeness of 6core, 8Gb Ram, and a Sapphire 6970 in my HAF fulltower.

Are you doing Ubuntu server or another Linux version?


----------



## vampiregenocide

leandroab said:


> I tried to make a mob farm. I spent like 2h making canals and shit. I failed...
> 
> God fucking dammit
> 
> Also, I fucking hate those fucking exploding penises.. Fucking sneaky basterds...


 
I didn't think you could make mob farms unless you had editing software to create mob spawners. Mobs respawn after a while. 



Sicarius said:


> I want a fucking draw bridge for castles. we can have doors and shit but not awesome stuff.
> 
> but not the all important drawbridge?
> 
> wtf notch?


 
I think you could make a door into a rudimentary drawbridge.



Infinity Complex said:


> Minor update (that will give false hope)
> 
> We _MIGHT_ have two severs. My roommate and I were talking today about the server. My plans for the server are an i3, 8-16gigs of RAM, Linux, ~300gig harddrive at 7200RPM. The only two things that really matter there are the ram and OS. That by itself will easily handle a fairly large world, with 7-10 people on at a time, with very minimal lag.
> 
> Well, during our conversation, he brought up wanting to build a BEAST of a machine (i7, possibly dual processors, as much RAM as possible (8gig at bare minimum), regardless of price, etc). He has been following the progress of my server the entire way, since he offered to co-admin it for me, and offered his machine as the server if he finishes his first.
> 
> His machine will get built regardless of what happens with my dedicated MC server, and we have plans to run a T1 line to the house, and run a small web-hosting thing to help cover the costs of the T1.
> 
> Gentleman, you might be able to enjoy the fruits of our obsession, which is overly fast internet, and resources we'll never fully partake in
> 
> The server is on the way, slowly, but the possibilities have just multiplied ten fold.
> 
> While we're at it, if anybody is looking for web hosting (nothing massive; a blog, etc), let me know. It is a few months away at best, but we're very interested, and capable of doing so eventually. The prices will be very inexpensive, especially if you're from here.
> 
> By the way, if anyone was wondering, I DO have shit for the server . I have the pieces for the case, line ran from the router, motherboard, keyboard, mouse and monitor.
> 
> Anybody want to know what the case will be made out of? Fucking LEGO....


----------



## meisterjager

I need something to build.. Maybe I should make a fucking huge castle like guy on previous page


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

meisterjager said:


> I need something to build.. Maybe I should make a fucking huge castle like guy on previous page



If you're going for huge, make any kind of redstone circuit.


----------



## meisterjager

haha I have like 500 redstone - plenty?


----------



## CFB

I'm still building mine. Will post a tour of the entire thing once it's done.


----------



## leandroab

It will suck for me cuz I'll still have 200+ ping since i'm from fucking Bresile... 

:crydeeply:

EDIT: 3000th post BITCHEZZZZZ!


----------



## heavy7-665

I never use redstone. I have no use for it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I use it for clocks and compasses, not much use for it otherwise though. I'll do some redstone circuits eventually.


----------



## heavy7-665

I just hate how overly complicated(for me at least) it can be just to open some double doors. No thanks Ill open them by hand.


----------



## BrainArt

Infinity Complex said:


> Anybody want to know what the case will be made out of? Fucking LEGO....



Probably the most badass case in the history of ever, Chris. 


I've been playing MC for a while (classic), but I just got Beta last night (thanks to my lovely older sister buying me a gift code ). Needless to say, I have to be up in two hours, and I have yet to go to sleep.

I haven't really done much adventuring throughout the world, I've holed myself up in my man-made mountain-side cave until. There's a fucking creature on the top of the mountain hissing and shit, I'm too much of a puss to go up there and check it out.  I will eventually.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm going to get a fully finished home (farmland to be done and more supplied to be collected yet) before to venture further out into the land. It's easy to get lost, and I want to make sure if I go too far to get my materials back, that I have plenty back at home anyway.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm adding expansions to my cave dwelling, only thing is... I'm out of coal for torches. I had a shit load, but fell off of the ledge and right next to a creeper who then raped me, and I lost most of it. So, I either have to dig down in my cave and see if I come across more coal, or suck it up and look elsewhere for more coal. There are three or four creepers at the bottom of the mountain my cave is on, and a spider somewhere.

Once I devise a way to get out to gather more resources, I hope to have a mountain-side house that is hanging over the ledge (I'm already starting this project), and also part of the cave. Hopefully it'll be as epic as some of the fortresses I've built in classic.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

If you fire up unprocessed logs in a furnace, you can get charcoal, which is a substitute for coal. And if you don't know, you can use pretty much anything made of wood as fuel in furnaces.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Another setback ladies. Tomorrow is payday, and the roommate and I were going to go out and get this maternal fornicator put together, but guess what we're supposed to get tonight and tomorrow?

14-30 inches of snow. And theres already 1/10-1/8 inch of ice over everything. 

So, guess we're going to my sisters house in the morning to sled. I'm taking more 'vacations' than Notch. 

I'll get pics. We're going to use a car hood, and pull it behind our trucks, or a couple ATV's, or whatever else we find that runs.


----------



## BrainArt

SchecterWhore said:


> If you fire up unprocessed logs in a furnace, you can get charcoal, which is a substitute for coal. And if you don't know, you can use pretty much anything made of wood as fuel in furnaces.



Yep, I remember that after I posted above. 

I did that and made myself enough torches to go back down and start digging out a mine in my cave and came across 40-something coal down there, as well as a natural water elevator in this massive cavern that I need to light up and venture around in.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Got bored, made this.


----------



## Sicarius

son of a bitch.

I got the yellow and green records today, but I got lost after getting the green one.

then I died near some badass lava flow that I was going to make into a new home.

stupid zombies. It was right after I found pumpkins. They're bad luck for me. Everytime I make some Jack'o'lanterns I end up getting fucked over.


----------



## Psychobuddy

^damn that sucks.

^^I lol'd.


----------



## heavy7-665

Havent had my main save for a bit but I just got back to it.

My walls are about 75 percent done and I have like 7-8 towers to build as well plus some other work.


----------



## BrainArt

My dwelling is freaking tiny compared some of your guys' castles.  But I've only had the beta for a few days.


----------



## heavy7-665

BrainArt said:


> My dwelling is freaking tiny compared some of your guys' castles.  But I've only had the beta for a few days.



Get to work then!


----------



## Sicarius

I'm building my islands in the sky. have to tear down fucking mountains, but it'll get there eventually.


----------



## BrainArt

heavy7-665 said:


> Get to work then!



I am. I have some plans for it.


----------



## heavy7-665

So I finished(the castle part).


----------



## BrainArt

Dude, that is sick!


----------



## heavy7-665

Im gonna put some buildings and streets in there. Also Im turning that tree into a super tree.


----------



## BrainArt

I broke a rule, whilst venturing around. I forgot to add markers to tell my position and for me to follow to get back to my main dwelling. So now I'm somewhere in the snowy mountains, with a new dwelling on the top of a mountain, digging underneath to try to find more iron and redstone, so I can make a compass to get back to my main house.

If/when I do, I am going to leave markers from my second house to my first one, which isn't too far from my spawn point.

If that plan doesn't work, I'll leave large towers and such near and off further away from my second house, stash any tools/weapons/materials, then kill myself. Thankfully I have a shit ton of materials at my main cave.

I prefer caves/mountain-tops and mountain-sides to flat, lowlands. High-ground = tactical advantage in some cases.


----------



## Sicarius

yeah, same. Sometimes I can find a cool mountain that has some nice over hangs and I'll sometimes build up there.

Right now I have a problem with Creepers and archers getting infront of my mine shaft because my house is on a floating island in the middle of the sky, my little garden thing is off to the left on a mountain top, and another close mountain top is the mine entrance. 

Idk if I should just replace all the grassy dirt with cobblestone or make a huge ass covered passage way that connects all three together instead of just a dirt walkway.


----------



## BrainArt

BrainArt said:


> I broke a rule, whilst venturing around. I forgot to add markers to tell my position and for me to follow to get back to my main dwelling. So now I'm somewhere in the snowy mountains, with a new dwelling on the top of a mountain, digging underneath to try to find more iron and redstone, so I can make a compass to get back to my main house.
> 
> If/when I do, I am going to leave markers from my second house to my first one, which isn't too far from my spawn point.
> 
> If that plan doesn't work, I'll leave large towers and such near and off further away from my second house, stash any tools/weapons/materials, then kill myself. Thankfully I have a shit ton of materials at my main cave.
> 
> I prefer caves/mountain-tops and mountain-sides to flat, lowlands. High-ground = tactical advantage in some cases.




After I posted this, I found a large stash of redstone and some iron. I now have a compass.


----------



## heavy7-665

BrainArt said:


> I broke a rule, whilst venturing around. I forgot to add markers to tell my position and for me to follow to get back to my main dwelling. So now I'm somewhere in the snowy mountains, with a new dwelling on the top of a mountain, digging underneath to try to find more iron and redstone, so I can make a compass to get back to my main house.
> 
> If/when I do, I am going to leave markers from my second house to my first one, which isn't too far from my spawn point.
> 
> If that plan doesn't work, I'll leave large towers and such near and off further away from my second house, stash any tools/weapons/materials, then kill myself. Thankfully I have a shit ton of materials at my main cave.
> 
> I prefer caves/mountain-tops and mountain-sides to flat, lowlands. High-ground = tactical advantage in some cases.



All of my stuff is on several mountaintops all connected with bridges.


----------



## BrainArt

heavy7-665 said:


> All of my stuff is on several mountaintops all connected with bridges.



That's what I plan on doing, connecting the monoliths I'm building to each dwelling and then to each other. It's going to take a while.


----------



## heavy7-665

BrainArt said:


> That's what I plan on doing, connecting the monoliths I'm building to each dwelling and then to each other. It's going to take a while.



Shift is your best friend.


----------



## Prydogga

Well, new world time. Lost all my saves. It's good though, keen to get a new style.


----------



## heavy7-665

[MOD] Mo' Creatures - v2.6.2 with Sharks! MC Beta1.2_02 - Minecraft Forums

Kinda cool ideas


----------



## Prydogga

Saw that one a while ago, pretty neat.


----------



## Asrial

I'm going to download that... But I'm using the HD texture pack...


----------



## heavy7-665

I wanna fight werewolves so bad -puts on duster and hat-


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I connect my bases with tunnels and elevated walkways. I make is so I never have to venture in MOB territory.


----------



## heavy7-665

Nothing wakes you up like a midnight jog.


----------



## GalacticDeath

This game looks freakin epic! Definitely gonna look into this more!


----------



## heavy7-665

So now that my castle is complete it needs buildings. Shoot me some ideas.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Progress on the server?


----------



## CFB

This game is insanely addictive.


----------



## Chickenhawk

vampiregenocide said:


> Progress on the server?



Minimal. My truck needs new tires before I can get it inspected and registered, so for the past week or so I've been bumming rides off people. Actually, I'm waiting on my parents to show up now so I can go grocery shopping 

The server basically exists, I just have to scrounge up the money. I found a guy with everything I need, and he's holding onto it for me (good friend) until I buy it.


----------



## Sicarius

heavy7-665 said:


> So now that my castle is complete it needs buildings. Shoot me some ideas.


17 towers of flowing lava


----------



## vampiregenocide

Swish!


I jjust downloaded INVedit. Yes, I'm cheating. BUT SO MANY MATERIALS.


----------



## Sicarius

I am about to do the same.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Sicarius

I challenge with






my S never looked quite right..


----------



## CFB

Chimp spanner logo?

I'd love to make some pixel art once our server is up. Maybe the SS.org logo and such.

My castle is pretty much done by the way. I'll post a few highlights down below (there is way too much to show in 5 pics and I don't want to kill everyones internet)

All the cobblestone and stuff is collected legit. I used INVedit to make my storage room walls out of gold but other then that it's all hard work.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yes it is he he. SS.org logo needs to be done.


----------



## leandroab

Infinity Complex said:


> Minimal. My truck needs new tires before I can get it inspected and registered, so for the past week or so I've been bumming rides off people. Actually, I'm waiting on my parents to show up now so I can go grocery shopping
> 
> The server basically exists, I just have to scrounge up the money. I found a guy with everything I need, and he's holding onto it for me (good friend) until I buy it.



How much do you need?


----------



## Sicarius

huzzah I got my local host server working!

But I can't like build anything.

must find readme again..


----------



## heavy7-665

Who else is gonna be nerdy enough to watch the live stream with Notch tonight?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> huzzah I got my local host server working!
> 
> But I can't like build anything.
> 
> must find readme again..



Open the server, type /op username.

But, instead of username, type your actual username, 

Then you have all the commands, and abilities to do whatever you want through Minecraft (build, destroy, /give, etc)


----------



## heavy7-665

Infinity Complex said:


> Open the server, type /op username.
> 
> But, instead of username, type your actual username,
> 
> Then you have all the commands, and abilities to do whatever you want through Minecraft (build, destroy, /give, etc)



AS HE CREATES, SO HE DESTROYS


----------



## Leon

CFB said:


> Chimp spanner logo?
> 
> I'd love to make some pixel art once our server is up. Maybe the SS.org logo and such.
> 
> My castle is pretty much done by the way. I'll post a few highlights down below (there is way too much to show in 5 pics and I don't want to kill everyones internet)
> 
> All the cobblestone and stuff is collected legit. I used INVedit to make my storage room walls out of gold but other then that it's all hard work.



I'm totally stealing that stone/glass bridge for my own castle


----------



## Leon

BTW, I built the exact same fireplace in mine


----------



## Leon

vampiregenocide said:


> Swish!
> 
> 
> I jjust downloaded INVedit. Yes, I'm cheating. BUT SO MANY MATERIALS.



I've been using http://github.com/preble/InsideJob


----------



## Sicarius

heavy7-665 said:


> Who else is gonna be nerdy enough to watch the live stream with Notch tonight?


When/where? 


Infinity Complex said:


> Open the server, type /op username.
> 
> But, instead of username, type your actual username,
> 
> Then you have all the commands, and abilities to do whatever you want through Minecraft (build, destroy, /give, etc)


I had to use the Java based one because the other one wouldn't let me connect.. So it doesn't have as many as the commands as the cmd one. For instance, I made a pretty badass house with lava lighting around the outside walls. and I can't set the spawn point there. 

Stupid damn java.


----------



## heavy7-665

New Project






Here:
Login | Facebook


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> I had to use the Java based one because the other one wouldn't let me connect.. So it doesn't have as many as the commands as the cmd one. For instance, I made a pretty badass house with lava lighting around the outside walls. and I can't set the spawn point there.
> 
> Stupid damn java.



Wait, isn't the entire game Java? I only see one server per platform (Windows, Linux, OSX). Maybe I'm missing something 

I'm running OSX, so maybe my elitism is blinding me


----------



## heavy7-665

Minecraft Madness with Realm, SeaNanners, and Notc, Ustream.TV: It's Minecraft madness! Tune in LIVE from 10AM PST to 6PM PST to watch Realm, SeaNanners, a...


----------



## Sicarius

Infinity Complex said:


> Wait, isn't the entire game Java? I only see one server per platform (Windows, Linux, OSX). Maybe I'm missing something
> 
> I'm running OSX, so maybe my elitism is blinding me


Minecraft
the first one is the general one I can't connect to, because I think it's the Alpha one.

and at the bottom, there's another one _I_ can connect to (beta server software), but no one else, can.

probably because I haven't set it with an IP. Because I'm awesome like that.


----------



## Leon

I'm running Minecraft on a Mac, and ran a server on it for a few hours 

I did have some crashing problems, but I found a nice fix tutorial on youtube, and now I'm running crash-free.


----------



## leandroab

Lol their IP just showed when someone's PC crashed... I think they didn't know they were streaming yet.. ahha


----------



## Sicarius

they done broke it.


----------



## CFB

Leon said:


> I'm totally stealing that stone/glass bridge for my own castle



Thanks  It's quite nice. It took a long time to design so I'm glad you like it. Here is a picture of it from the side. If you want I can post a detailed building blueprint.


----------



## heavy7-665




----------



## Leon

I'm working with the guy who runs our server to get me an overhead shot of our map, I'll have to post it


----------



## heavy7-665




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

The live stream was so awesome! I really hope they do that again!


----------



## Sicarius

I didn't watch most of it.

only about 30 minutes and I got bored.

So bored that I did homework :/


----------



## heavy7-665

I watched all of it. Flying Batman for the win.


----------



## heavy7-665

Sorry bout the double post but how does everyone feel about a space feature?


----------



## vampiregenocide

space feature?


----------



## heavy7-665

vampiregenocide said:


> space feature?



During the stream the subject of an Ether was presented and Notch said it would be cool IF he could find a purpose for it. I thought about it last night and wanted to know what you guys thought. This is merely speculation.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ah that'd be cool. Dunno how it could be done though.


----------



## heavy7-665

Maybe another portal


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah but like what would the place be like, what mobs would be there etc. I suppose it wouldbe a good place to have flying mobs.


----------



## Sicarius

I want to go to the moon for Space Gold.


----------



## heavy7-665

Minecraft Rocketship=Win


----------



## Sicarius

gotta make a gravey thing in MC for my cat who died today.

somtimes I wish we had the half blocks that could be vertical instead of horizontal..


----------



## Taylor2

Something I noticed today.

Might be old news but whatever.


Creepers in water = no threat.


----------



## Sicarius

yeah Water controls the explosion.

if you look at the videos of cannons and shit on youtube there's always a block of water behind the blocks of TNT. helps direct it the other way.


----------



## heavy7-665

Sicarius said:


> gotta make a gravey thing in MC for my cat who died today.
> 
> somtimes I wish we had the half blocks that could be vertical instead of horizontal..



Peace to the cat brother


----------



## heavy7-665

Just got a server going. Snowy world. Anyone wanna try and join to see if it will work well?


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm down with that!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

LETS DO IT!!!

We should also have ventrillo up


----------



## heavy7-665

K This will be up for maybe an hour or two just to get test this computer.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I cannot connect.

Its probably me though. My internet is temperamental.


----------



## heavy7-665

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I cannot connect.
> 
> Its probably me though. My internet is temperamental.



Whats it saying?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Its timing out


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah likewise :/


----------



## heavy7-665

It WAS working for me but now it wont even let me screw with the world. Ill fix some stuff and get back to you guys. Sorry guys.


----------



## vampiregenocide

S'cool man  Thanks for trying.


----------



## heavy7-665

Ya i went through and set up my port forwarding shiz and i keep getting this error.

FAILED TO BIND TO PORT!!!!!
YOU MUST BE A TARD!!!!





















I made that last part up.


----------



## Sicarius

wait, what'd I miss?


----------



## heavy7-665

My hopes and dreams crashed and burned.

Edit: 1000th post!!!


----------



## Sicarius

:/

it's okay. I don't know what address to give my own mincraft server.


----------



## heavy7-665

I think you use your public ip


----------



## leandroab

heavy7-665 said:


> My hopes and dreams crashed and burned.



Fuck..


----------



## BrainArt

heavy7-665 said:


> My hopes and dreams crashed and burned.



Fuckin' creepers...


----------



## heavy7-665

Or the burning zombie army that attacked me just now


----------



## BrainArt

Both are pretty bad.


----------



## Sicarius

heavy7-665 said:


> I think you use your public ip


did that. said it couldn't bind to the port.

-_- stupid crap.


----------



## chimp_spanner

Ross I'm relying on you to let me know as soon as this shit is up, with full instructions on how to get in on it!


----------



## heavy7-665

Sicarius said:


> did that. said it couldn't bind to the port.
> 
> -_- stupid crap.



That was my issue too. They have a bunch of guides that show you but I'm computer illiterate.


----------



## Isan

OK I have a server up and running 

98.196.192.42:25565 everyone is welcome


----------



## anthonyferguson

Excellent. I'm there.


----------



## Asrial

Lol, I was on the server for what seemed like a minute, then it just kicked me off. The hell? D:
EDIT: Server problems... Derp.


----------



## Isan

resetting the server .....


----------



## Chickenhawk

Timed out. What kind of machine are you hosting the server on?


----------



## Isan

reset


----------



## Asrial

Well, logging for tonite, as I want to play some HoN, and this lagg is quite ballsy. Tomorrow is another day though.


----------



## Sicarius

This is some pretty bad lag :/


----------



## Chickenhawk

Isan - what are you running the server on?

There were quite a few chunk errors right before it kicked me off. I'm going to try and host one real quick on my laptop. I'll return with the IP 

EDIT:

I took it down. Need a fresh world...that one I had previously blown all to hell with TNT. Not today, though.


EDIT AGAIN:

It's back up. Fresh world. Check the facebook (in my sig) for the IP.


----------



## Sicarius

hehe


----------



## vampiregenocide

Anyone help me installing the Mo Creatures mod? Not working :/


----------



## Sicarius

oh god not werewolves.

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=86929

? I thought about doing it on my SP worlds, but werewolves would be annoying


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm there, I tried doing it both manually and with the modmanager and it isn't working


----------



## Sicarius

*shrug*

is it one of those SP only mods?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> *shrug*
> 
> is it one of those SP only mods?



Yes. 

It MIGHT work with multiplayer, but it would have be installed at the server, and everybody would have to use it. But I doubt it'd work anyways.


----------



## Sicarius

yeah. Oh well.

we have a bad enough time with all those creepers.

>.> sorry for the cocks comment


----------



## heavy7-665

Sicarius said:


> yeah. Oh well.
> 
> we have a bad enough time with all those creepers.
> 
> >.> sorry for the cocks comment


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> yeah. Oh well.
> 
> we have a bad enough time with all those creepers.
> 
> >.> sorry for the cocks comment





I'm watching you, mofo. The first phallic object I see, natural or not, gets you locked in an obsidian box.

I'll be nice and gift you some TNT to escape, though.


----------



## Sicarius

rofl


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Can you put it back up, pretty please?


----------



## Sicarius

Nah, everyone's too jealous of my Old Snake skin.


----------



## BrainArt

I just saw this:


----------



## Sicarius

I laughed my tits off at the last frame.


----------



## meisterjager

hahaha  awesome


----------



## Psychobuddy

^^^Hahahaha.

Anywho, is the server going to be back up later, or are you still fumigating?

Eit: re-read the question, obviously if you fumigated there would be some sort of toxic substance in the air, right...well it wouldn't be safe...so I'm going to assume no server....well this is a pointless post...oh by the way I just realized I hate all punctuation except for commas and ellipses.


----------



## Chickenhawk

The server will most likely be up late tonight (late for me, in the Central time zone). It's 1:40pm here, and I've got another hour or so before I can start airing the house out. Then I've got to clean EVERYTHING (laundry, dishes, shampoo the carpet, mop the floor, clean countertops) before I can bring the dog back in the house. Then I've got more stuff to do.

Then I'm going to the bar  I'll probably fire the server up sometime around 6-8pm. I won't be there to do anything with it, but y'all can build and whatnot.

And for the record, I'm running the server off my laptop, and the actual server that's being built is going to be faster (MUCH faster). You guys have told me that the lag is minimal, which is awesome. Maybe with the real server, the lag will be non-existant. 

Don't worry, I'll transfer the world file over, so nobody loses anything. Unless everybody votes for a new map.


----------



## BrainArt

Infinity Complex said:


> The server will most likely be up late tonight (late for me, in the Central time zone). It's 1:40pm here, and I've got another hour or so before I can start airing the house out. Then I've got to clean EVERYTHING (laundry, dishes, shampoo the carpet, mop the floor, clean countertops) before I can bring the dog back in the house. Then I've got more stuff to do.
> 
> Then I'm going to the bar  I'll probably fire the server up sometime around 6-8pm. I won't be there to do anything with it, but y'all can build and whatnot.
> 
> And for the record, I'm running the server off my laptop, and the actual server that's being built is going to be faster (MUCH faster). You guys have told me that the lag is minimal, which is awesome. Maybe with the real server, the lag will be non-existant.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll transfer the world file over, so nobody loses anything. Unless everybody votes for a new map.



 Would the IP be different, or the same? I didn't get a chance to save it, last time.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Should be the same, Brandon. I'll repost it. 

But, it is definitely NOT going to be up tonight. I JUST finished bombing the house, then building an entertainment center, rerunning every single cable in the house (PS3, Wii, Xbox 360, Internet, Router, Cable, surround sound, HDMI multi-box...thats just in the living room, and STILL can't get the fucking PS3 to work with the surround sound ), plus tore my room apart.

Vacuumed and shampooed the carpet, mopped the kitchen floor, cleaned EVERY dish in the house, and am now on my first load of laundry. 

I didn't remember that you have to clean your entire house after you bomb it  If I would have thought of that, I'd have left the one fucking roach alone 


tl;dr Server won't be up tonight. I'm going to the damned bar to drink 25cent drafts, and prepare for the Motorhead concert tomorrow.


----------



## vampiregenocide

The best way to clean your house is with petrol. Works everytime.


----------



## Sicarius

the cleansing fire is cleansing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I always do it at hotels, saves the maid's work.


----------



## Chickenhawk

vampiregenocide said:


> The best way to clean your house is with petrol. Works everytime.





Great idea!


----------



## Sicarius

I'm wanting to play WoW.

this is bad. Let's do some MC SMP!


----------



## Sicarius

I got mo creatures mod working.

It's not bad, but I can't get my minecart boosters to work.

I'm using the cart running next to the cart method, it's not resetting right. :/


----------



## heavy7-665

Get raped by werewolves yet?


----------



## Sicarius

no, but now MC is crashing and I didn't make a copy of my .jar 

however my house got raped by an ogre as I was trying to fix my tracks.

Looks like I'm going to have to uninstall and reinstall MC :/


----------



## CFB

Are you using a one way or two way booster? If you can post some screenshots I may be able to help you out.


----------



## Sicarius

I had to reinstall the game so I lost my awesome badass sky fort 

I'm gonna redo it later though, it was the one from Bob's Minecraft videos, the 2nd one.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Copy your .jar files!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Sicarius said:


> I had to reinstall the game so I lost my awesome badass sky fort
> 
> I'm gonna redo it later though, it was the one from Bob's Minecraft videos, the 2nd one.



You know, you can hang on to your saves. When you reinstall, all you need to replace is your .jar file and/or bin folder.


----------



## Sicarius

I don't think it would have made a difference since Mo'Creatures and the other mods had to make changes within the .jar


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah but if you copy your jar file before adding the mod, you can simply delete the modded jar and replace it with a copy of the original.


----------



## Sicarius

yeah I forgot to do that 

oh well. I was getting bored of my worlds anyway, nice mod, too. However, Ogres. Ogres I can live without..


----------



## Asrial

What about giant creepers?


----------



## heavy7-665

Asrial said:


> What about giant creepers?



That would be intense.


----------



## Asrial

^It's in the mod at hard difficulty. They blow up so hard that it causes lag similar to a huge TNT explosion. 20 seconds dead time.


----------



## heavy7-665

Asrial said:


> ^It's in the mod at hard difficulty. They blow up so hard that it causes lag similar to a huge TNT explosion. 20 seconds dead time.


----------



## vampiregenocide

You can mod creepers 100 times bigger than normal.


----------



## Sicarius

I think what happens is that the size gets bigger, but the radius is still the same as a normal creature, since he had to be right in the middle for it to kaboom


----------



## heavy7-665

-Awaits Cthulhu Mod=


----------



## BrainArt

heavy7-665 said:


> -Awaits Cthulhu Mod=









That would be epic.


----------



## heavy7-665

Look out window

See Cthulhu

Drink Coffee























Take Unfathomably chaotic non-Euclidean shit in pants.


----------



## Sicarius

File:SKcthuluStrawberry-Front.png - Minecraft Wiki

?


----------



## anthonyferguson

Has anyone got a server running? I'm craving a bit o' multiplayer!!


----------



## heavy7-665

New update 

Looky what I made


----------



## CFB

How the heck? Custom skins for half blocks?


----------



## heavy7-665

CFB said:


> How the heck? Custom skins for half blocks?



Nope. Notch put it in himself. It allows you to sleep during the night. And eventually can be your spawn point(if you've slept there)


----------



## Sicarius

hm. is the new spawn point in place now, or is it coming in another update?

edit:
oh cocks, a few new things:
1/2 stone for Sand and Cobblestone
Bed
redstone repeater.

awesome.


----------



## heavy7-665

Sicarius said:


> hm. is the new spawn point in place now, or is it coming in another update?
> 
> also has the build wiki been updated?



The spawn point is next update I think. The crafting recipe is 3 wool and 3 planks.

EDIT: New project in the works


----------



## Sicarius

oh good christ what is that going to be

edit: I'm still only running the 1.2_02 beta


----------



## heavy7-665

Sicarius said:


> oh good christ what is that going to be
> 
> edit: I'm still only running the 1.2_02 beta



Star Destroyer 

I had to run the browser version to get the update before it would work off browser.


----------



## Sicarius

yeah the client isn't connecting to Minecraft, but I did get the new launcher.

also, whenever the server owner remembers us I have a Mumble chat server we can use, but it's going to take people a few minutes to get used to it, and install it right.


----------



## BrainArt

CFB said:


> How the heck? Custom skins for half blocks?



It's beta 1.3. Notch added beds. Pretty neat, if you ask me. 

Except now my texture pack can't work with it, anymore.


----------



## CFB

Super cool! But now I can't log in...


----------



## heavy7-665

CFB said:


> Super cool! But now I can't log in...



I had the same issue. Go to the website and login in the browser for the update and then use the non browser version and it should work.


----------



## Prydogga

Beds = OMGTHANKSNOTCH


----------



## heavy7-665




----------



## Sicarius

you're scary.

you know that, right?


----------



## heavy7-665

Sicarius said:


> you're scary.
> 
> you know that, right?



 I needed something to do today


----------



## MFB

I'm just gonna read all your posts with the Imperial March as background music


----------



## heavy7-665

MFB said:


> I'm just gonna read all your posts with the Imperial March as background music



Well heres more lol


----------



## anthonyferguson

This is like a guitar build thread, only better.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I HAVE BUILT A BUNK BED IN MINECRAFT!!!

YOU SHALL WORSHIP ME AS IF I WERE A GOD!!


----------



## heavy7-665

anthonyferguson said:


> This is like a guitar build thread, only better.



I go on sprees 

EDIT: Last picture for tonight.


----------



## BrainArt

Dude, I love you.  That will be epic!


----------



## heavy7-665

BrainArt said:


> Dude, I love you.  That will be epic!



It better be  I spent my day from 10 am to 5 pm on it lol


----------



## Sicarius

I think Infinity forgot about us


----------



## heavy7-665

Sicarius said:


> I think Infinity forgot about us



Nah. He's just been busy.


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah man, he's working as good as he can, but I don't think the server's possible right now, especially with you guys still being in pretty shitty weather. Hold on though, it'll surely happen.


----------



## Sicarius

I know he's been busy. I'm just fiending for some online shit. Classic with DCUO friends is fun and all, but I want to hunt some fucking creepers with people.


----------



## Prydogga

I'm quite fond of this smooth lighting business.


----------



## Sicarius

I just want to use qPack2 again. it looks soo much better on 1.3, but it doesn't have the new items


----------



## heavy7-665

Prydogga said:


> I'm quite fond of this smooth lighting business.



Ditto


----------



## Prydogga

Having beds is awesome too, and I just found 4 diamond and my first bit of lapuerieriereire. 

I'm going to be building Rapture starting today


----------



## BrainArt

I got all excited, because I finished my elevated walkway, only to realize that it only goes back and forth between three different houses, which is what I had when I started building it, now I have so many more that I need to extend it out to each one, for ease of travel. Especially since I found/ created an epic mine that I would love to be able to get back and forth to from the walkway and not have to run on the ground to get to.

Thankfully, until I get the walkway out to that area, I have torches leading back to it.

Funny thing is, I don't have hostile mobs activated, right now.


----------



## Prydogga

The new update has got me toying with lighting alot, because before this update it was really hard to get 'mood lighting', now I'm messing with how much light I need before mobs spawn, and how much light is needed to create an atmosphere, as anyone who's played Bioshock will notice there's a lot of varying lighting, and I want to recreate the dark mood as best as I can, having mobs only spawn in certain places.

Also, if anyone's curious, redstone torches are perfect for making a safe but dark room, they light up a room very little, only a very subtle light bleed, but keep mobs out, I have them in my 'bedroom' and they make the room look great.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> I think Infinity forgot about us





heavy7-665 said:


> Nah. He's just been busy.



Understatement 

I've got three vehicles to fix. Plus one I'm trying to convince my parents that needs to be fixed. Add trying to get a job, plus side jobs I have...

Yea, just a little busy, lol. 

Don't worry, guys. The server is still on my mind, and most definitely WILL happen. Just hard to find time and money to put it together right now.

But, once it's together and running, it'll be badass. The only time it won't be available is when I have to reset it (which will be for 15 minutes a day, at the most).

Have faith, gentlemen. I know it's tough, since I've surpassed the 'deadline' a couple times, but I'll make it up to everybody.


----------



## heavy7-665

Infinity Complex said:


> Understatement
> 
> I've got three vehicles to fix. Plus one I'm trying to convince my parents that needs to be fixed. Add trying to get a job, plus side jobs I have...
> 
> Yea, just a little busy, lol.
> 
> Don't worry, guys. The server is still on my mind, and most definitely WILL happen. Just hard to find time and money to put it together right now.
> 
> But, once it's together and running, it'll be badass. The only time it won't be available is when I have to reset it (which will be for 15 minutes a day, at the most).
> 
> Have faith, gentlemen. I know it's tough, since I've surpassed the 'deadline' a couple times, but I'll make it up to everybody.



Take your time man. No rush at all.

EDIT:


----------



## Sicarius

taking shape very nicely.


Infinity: I now own an ESP 7 string. My life as an ESP fanboy is almost complete.


----------



## heavy7-665

PICTURE DUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrainArt

That is looking really good, duder! 


I'm annoyed. My mc keeps crashing. Before I even start playing the game. I've uninstalled and reinstalled Java, and would change the render distance if I could even access the game's main menu, but it stops responding after the Mojang logo shows up.

What do?


----------



## heavy7-665

BrainArt said:


> That is looking really good, duder!
> 
> 
> I'm annoyed. My mc keeps crashing. Before I even start playing the game. I've uninstalled and reinstalled Java, and would change the render distance if I could even access the game's main menu, but it stops responding after the Mojang logo shows up.
> 
> What do?



Try the browser version as a test.


----------



## BrainArt

I think it was something to do with the update, because this is the very first time that it's done this for me at all. Browser version didn't load all the way, btw.

I'll just wait for a couple of days and see if it works then.


----------



## heavy7-665

BrainArt said:


> I think it was something to do with the update, because this is the very first time that it's done this for me at all. Browser version didn't load all the way, btw.
> 
> I'll just wait for a couple of days and see if it works then.


I remember when mine would get stuck at the loading screen and i had to delete my in file. But I don't know if thats your issue too.


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, I'm not sure what it is, either. Like I said, it was working yesterday. So I'll just wait and see if it's got something to do with the update.


----------



## Prydogga

The browser version wouldn't work for me either, it would stay at Mojang. But after that the download version worked fine.


----------



## BrainArt

I figured out what the problem was. I guess it was a couple of the new texture packs I wanted to try. So I had to delete both from the file location.


----------



## Sicarius

qPack 2 - 20k Downloads! (1.3) - Minecraft Forums

that's the one I use, and it looks awesome now in 1.3


----------



## heavy7-665

Wtf is going on in that guys avatar?


----------



## BrainArt

The one I downloaded that was giving me problems was Romecraft. Which sucks, because I really want to try it out. I'll probably try it again at some point.


----------



## Prydogga

Moontrain's Lucid Pack = Bliss. I've never wanted another pack since.


----------



## vampiregenocide

heavy7-665 said:


> Wtf is going on in that guys avatar?


----------



## heavy7-665

vampiregenocide said:


>


----------



## Chickenhawk

^ Fucking awesome 

BTW:

Server's up 



Spoiler



173.19.169.132


----------



## Chickenhawk

Umm. Why is only one person playing 

The server IP is in the green block on my previous post...


----------



## CFB

I'll have to log on later today, I'm off to school. Sounds great that we're up and running!


----------



## Chickenhawk

CFB said:


> I'll have to log on later today, I'm off to school. Sounds great that we're up and running!



NOTICE:

This is not the REAL server. Just my laptop. Runs fine though. 

I'll leave it up for a little longer.


----------



## Prydogga

DAMN IT! I'D SO BE PLAYING IF MY MAC WAS HERE.

/RAGE


----------



## Tomo009

I just logged in, but noone is there


----------



## Chickenhawk

Tomo009 said:


> I just logged in, but noone is there



If everybody does that, then there will never be anyone there. 

Build shit!


----------



## Tomo009

Infinity Complex said:


> If everybody does that, then there will never be anyone there.
> 
> Build shit!



I will soon I just got food  6:50 here now!


----------



## Chickenhawk

*DOWN*

I'm going to try something new: Running MineOS (based off tinycore Linux) in VirtualBox, with a dedicated 1.5gigs of RAM. Should make it run 100 times smoother (although nobody has had any lag issues).

I'll have it back up shortly.


----------



## CFB

Define shortly


----------



## Chickenhawk

CFB said:


> Define shortly



Whenever the fuck I figure out VirtualBox and MineOS 

Good news: I'm sober tonight, so it shouldn't take long. Give me 15-20 minutes or so.



Related note: 



Status update:

Virtual Box is pretty fucking nifty. So is MineOS...to bad I can't seem to pull my head out of my ass far enough to figure this shit out


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah Virtual box is pretty cool, I have a Ubuntu 10.4 build running in it.

Because the game runs on Java, and it tend to be a memory slut, you may want to bump the dedicated RAM up a little, if possible.


Also: Whoever built the tree house? There's an awesome surprise for you.

and Infinity gave beds to everyone's houses.


----------



## BrainArt

Of course NOW I find out the server is up, then went down. Why's that? Because I was playing singleplayer.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> Yeah Virtual box is pretty cool, I have a Ubuntu 10.4 build running in it.
> 
> Because the game runs on Java, and it tend to be a memory slut, you may want to bump the dedicated RAM up a little, if possible.
> 
> 
> Also: Whoever built the tree house? There's an awesome surprise for you.
> 
> and Infinity gave beds to everyone's houses.



If I run into any problems, I'll bump it to 2 or 2.5 gigs. I want to still be able to PLAY the game while I host the server 

And, we're getting a new world for now, guys. The SERVER IS UP AND RUNNING!.

But, I can't figure out how to bring our world over. So, new one. 

IP: 192.168.1.107

Also, if anybody takes ingame screen shots and shit, you can goto that IP address in your web browser, and see everything there, including cartographs of the map.


----------



## Tomo009

Wait, so this is the dedicated server you have up and running now? That was a pretty quick jump in progress if so.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Connection's timing out for me :/ Any ideas of what I can do?


----------



## Tomo009

anthonyferguson said:


> Connection's timing out for me :/ Any ideas of what I can do?



Same for me.


----------



## anthonyferguson

That might mean it's not up in that case. I've heard you can get problems like this from ports/ips n shit, but I don't understand. HELPMEH.


----------



## heavy7-665

Sicarius said:


> Yeah Virtual box is pretty cool, I have a Ubuntu 10.4 build running in it.
> 
> Because the game runs on Java, and it tend to be a memory slut, you may want to bump the dedicated RAM up a little, if possible.
> 
> 
> Also: Whoever built the tree house? There's an awesome surprise for you.
> 
> and Infinity gave beds to everyone's houses.



You burnt it down didn't you


----------



## BrainArt

Tomo009 said:


> Wait, so this is the dedicated server you have up and running now? That was a pretty quick jump in progress if so.



No, this is Infinity's laptop server that's up.


----------



## Tomo009

anthonyferguson said:


> That might mean it's not up in that case. I've heard you can get problems like this from ports/ips n shit, but I don't understand. HELPMEH.



I'm hoping it's a server side problem because if it's a port problem I'm totally screwed.  My router isn't the greatest.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Tomo009 said:


> Wait, so this is the dedicated server you have up and running now? That was a pretty quick jump in progress if so.



Nope, still on my laptop. I'm a broke and busy fool.




anthonyferguson said:


> That might mean it's not up in that case. I've heard you can get problems like this from ports/ips n shit, but I don't understand. HELPMEH.



It's up. Well, it SAYS it's up.

Try: 
192:168.1.107 
192.168.1.107:25565
192.168.1.255 (that's a broadcast, doubt that's it)

And I just connected to it just fine using the IP (not localhost). Might be the port acting funny.

It's still running, if anybody wants to try to jump on. Let me know if it works, or if it keeps timing out. I'll poke around with the port, see what's going on.





heavy7-665 said:


> You burnt it down didn't you



I didn't mean to 

I got tired of seeing all those fucking trees, so I set them aflame. Took me a minute to remember your house was up there somewhere.

We replaced it with a giant obsidian penis. With a sign that said "Sorry "


----------



## heavy7-665

Infinity Complex said:


> We replaced it with a giant obsidian penis



All is forgiven then


----------



## anthonyferguson

Why not try your internet ip with 25565 on the end? I've heard that's the way to do it!  forgive me, I haven't got a clue. I just build guitars :'(


----------



## Chickenhawk

Any luck guys? If no, I'm going to have to take it down and mess with some settings in VirtualBox. I might have figured it out.

EDIT:

restarted, try again gents.

192.168.1.107


----------



## CFB

I can't connect, have been trying for about five minutes.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Please try and figure it out! I will love you forever.


----------



## Tomo009

I'm pretty sure that can't be the correct ip, I thought those 192.168 ips weren't computer ip, they were something assigned by the service provider or something? Maybe I'm totally wrong but it seems strange.

EDIT: So anyone been able to get on?


----------



## Chickenhawk

I can't get Minecraft to let me log in, so I can't test it out 

But the client says it's up. The problem might have been with me: I was running WiFi, and I guess the MineOS doesn't allow that through VirtualBox, so I plugged the Ethernet cable in, changed a setting in VB. Should work now 

Someone let me know if it fires up.



Tomo009 said:


> I'm pretty sure that can't be the correct ip, I thought those 192.168 ips weren't computer ip, they were something assigned by the service provider or something? Maybe I'm totally wrong but it seems strange.



There's a tutorial video up on the MineOS website, and he gets a 192.168 IP. 

I'm about to tear this fucker down and go back to the original client.



EDITEDITEDITEDTI:

Ok, it pissed me off. MineOS is down, but the original client is up. 

173.19.169.132

I'll work on getting MineOS to work later, when I can get a couple more computer guys to help (my nephew who's certified in everything, my brother-in-law that troubleshoots and programs simulators for the Military and moonlights as an IT advisor/tech, and my roommate who's going to school for computer engineering.)


----------



## CFB

Still nothing for me


----------



## Chickenhawk

Ugh. Looks like Minecraft.net is down. I can't log into MC at all.

The server is up if anybody CAN get into MC and wants to see a big black dong.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Ok man just let us know as and when


----------



## Chickenhawk

I need one of you guys to connect. I have the client running, but I can't get Minecraft to work for me, so I can't test it myself.


----------



## anthonyferguson

It's just going all error-y and shit I'm afraid!


----------



## heavy7-665

anthonyferguson said:


> It's just going all error-y and shit I'm afraid!



I think minecraft is down.


----------



## anthonyferguson

heavy7-665 said:


> I think minecraft is down.



NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO












OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chickenhawk




----------



## anthonyferguson

Infinity Complex said:


>


----------



## BrainArt

Once we get the proper server (not just Chris' laptop) up and going, we should build an arena with monster spawners, so we can pretend we're gladiators without the risk of getting our own heads irl cut off.

/Romecraftfag.


----------



## CFB

I'll build a monster spawner so everyone can get free stuff.

Minecraft.net is up again by the way. Is infinity still on?


----------



## Xaios

Note to self: not standing on the same block as the one you're mining isn't good enough if you only do it 99.9% of the time, because the 0.1% of the time that you do it, you will fall to your death through a cavern you didn't know was there, into a river of lava where all the stuff you collected will get destroyed.

As an aside, I haven't tried multi-player Minecraft. Do you actually get to play/build with other people? Or is it just custom rulesets?


----------



## Psychobuddy

^yes you get to play with other people. It's really quite fun, hopefully everything will be worked out soon and we can all get playing.


----------



## Sicarius

Infinity Complex said:


> I can't get Minecraft to let me log in, so I can't test it out
> 
> But the client says it's up. The problem might have been with me: I was running WiFi, and I guess the MineOS doesn't allow that through VirtualBox, so I plugged the Ethernet cable in, changed a setting in VB. Should work now
> 
> Someone let me know if it fires up.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a tutorial video up on the MineOS website, and he gets a 192.168 IP.
> 
> I'm about to tear this fucker down and go back to the original client.
> 
> 
> 
> EDITEDITEDITEDTI:
> 
> Ok, it pissed me off. MineOS is down, but the original client is up.
> 
> 173.19.169.132
> 
> I'll work on getting MineOS to work later, when I can get a couple more computer guys to help (my nephew who's certified in everything, my brother-in-law that troubleshoots and programs simulators for the Military and moonlights as an IT advisor/tech, and my roommate who's going to school for computer engineering.)


192.168.x.x addresses are private IP and will only work on the local network.

See if MineOS will work with the original IP we've been using.


----------



## BrainArt

Is the server still up, or did Infinity take it down?


----------



## Chickenhawk

BrainArt said:


> Is the server still up, or did Infinity take it down?



Took it down. I can't run it for more than a couple hours on my laptop before it starts getting stupid hot (190*+ with both fans at 6000rpm minimum). 

I've got a fix in mind. MineOS is basically tinycore Linux, but without any WiFi support. I've got the drivers for it, and I'll get it figured out tomorrow. 

I've actually got quite a few different things in mind to get it fixed. But, it's gotta wait till tomorrow. I'm heading out to the bar with my parents in a few minutes.


----------



## BrainArt

All right, cool. 

So in that case, I'm just going to work on extending (yet again) my main house and turn it into a fortress. Long hours of work are ahead.


----------



## Miek

Behold, the slaughter factory:





You can see the...er...landing platform in the far left quadrant just barely.





And here, you can see where the monsters spawn. You can see the result of about 1 minute of it being "on" in my toolbar.

I need materials for my greatest work, the cockolith. But that is for another time...


----------



## Sicarius

you can't beat the awesomeness of my giant black cock gift for Heavy.


----------



## heavy7-665

Sicarius said:


> you can't beat the awesomeness of my giant black cock gift for Heavy.



I wanna build my home in it


----------



## Chickenhawk

Here ya go, Heavy.


----------



## heavy7-665

Infinity Complex said:


> Here ya go, Heavy.



Yup totally making it my home.


----------



## BrainArt

HOLY SHIT!!!!  That's so awesome!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Man, I had almost given up on this server. 
I've been playing on the MG.org server, and I'm going to give this one a go as soon as Infinity gets things all squared away. And let us know when you start taking donations! Unfortunately, it would have been a good time to ask me about a month sooner; I'm being rather frugal at the moment.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

BrainArt said:


> Once we get the proper server (not just Chris' laptop) up and going, we should build an arena with monster spawners, so we can pretend we're gladiators without the risk of getting our own heads irl cut off.
> 
> /Romecraftfag.



I've had the idea for a while now to have a mob combat training gallery to go in and have some fun. Something like a large obsidian building with different rooms for different mobs and different terrains - open areas, tight spaces, cliffs, hills, places with cover, etc. - and there could be a room up front where you can take and store weapons and armor. The only reason I haven't made one is because I can't find a way to get MCedit to work on a Mac without being frustrating. Creeper and ghast spawners would be epic.


----------



## BrainArt

SchecterWhore said:


> I've had the idea for a while now to have a mob combat training gallery to go in and have some fun. Something like a large obsidian building with different rooms for different mobs and different terrains - open areas, tight spaces, cliffs, hills, places with cover, etc. - and there could be a room up front where you can take and store weapons and armor. The only reason I haven't made one is because I can't find a way to get MCedit to work on a Mac without being frustrating. Creeper and ghast spawners would be epic.



Glad to see that I'm not the only one who thinks it sounds like a good idea! 

I was also thinking that in this arena, we could have little bouts between each of the players, nothing serious, just fun between friends and to blow off some steam.

We should also organize mob hunts, to gain the resources from them for when we need them.

I think (here I go again!) that we should make it kind of a gated community (ie. one or two outer walls for protection against unwanted hostile mobs), with watchtowers on each corner. We could take turns setting watch. But, we'd have to figure out a way to set up an alarm system of some sort that each of us would be able to hear, in case of mob invasion.

Ok, I spend way too much time watching tv shows and movies that have fortresses in them.


----------



## CFB

I wouldn't mind building some type of foretress that shields off us from the rest of the world. It could be a city with a wall surrounding it or something like that.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I hate to burst everyones bubble, but, if I remember correctly, Notch made it so that spawners outside of dungeons can only spawn pigs.

If someone finds a way to get around it, though, I'd like to make a labyrinth.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

dragonblade629 said:


> I hate to burst everyones bubble, but, if I remember correctly, Notch made it so that spawners outside of dungeons can only spawn pigs.
> 
> If someone finds a way to get around it, though, I'd like to make a labyrinth.



You can place and program spawners to give any kind of mob in MCedit. User-placed spawners only yield pigs.


----------



## heavy7-665

CFB said:


> I wouldn't mind building some type of foretress that shields off us from the rest of the world. It could be a city with a wall surrounding it or something like that.



Im down with this.


----------



## Psychobuddy

While were talking about dungeons and arenas, what does everyone think about having levelcraft added in.

[UNSTABLE] Levelcraft v2.1 - A leveling up RP plugin[X+] | Bukkit Forums


----------



## Miek

Granted, I haven't ever actually played on our server, but while that mod is definitely a cool idea, it seems like it'd just make things tedious.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Just to remind everybody:

The server that I run / will be running is simply a multiplayer version of single player survival. I will not be adding any mod that changes the original gameplay dynamics.

The only mods that will be added are admin tools to make administration and moderation easier/more streamlined.


Also:

UP!

173.19.169.132

It's the original client, with the giant penis.


----------



## Sicarius

giant penis for everyone!

edit:

GOD DAMN IT.


----------



## Prydogga

I can't connect. WTF?


----------



## Chickenhawk

It's up, and I'm connected 

Lemme reset it.

EDIT:

Try again now, guys.

EDITAGAIN:

Hang on a sec.

EDIT:

No idea why it won't work. I can connect through localhost, but not the IP. Already reset everything. Give me a few to see if I can figure this shit out.


----------



## Chickenhawk

FIXED!!

Apparently the port was already forwarded, but for some reason my computer changed IP, and the port wasn't forwarded for the new IP. 

I got it fixed though.

Let's do this shit!!


----------



## heavy7-665

Im in


----------



## Chickenhawk

Down.


----------



## Xaios

Well, my sky house is coming along nicely. Got the frame built.


----------



## BrainArt

I finished my newest extension on my first house. Instead of out and up, I went down a few blocks and built it from there.

Am I the only one who is slightly annoyed that Notch fixed the eternal fire bug in the latest update? I had so many fires set up all over the place, and now each of them are gone.


----------



## heavy7-665

Im working on my compound. lol


----------



## BrainArt

heavy7-665 said:


> Im working on my compound. lol


 
Place some signs that say: "Warning: Trespassers will be shot on sight. Sssssssss".


----------



## CFB

I can't get in, are guy guys playing? I'm using 173.19.169.132


----------



## Chickenhawk

CFB said:


> I can't get in, are guy guys playing? I'm using 173.19.169.132



Correct IP, but I took the server down 3 hours ago 

I'm trying to work out a schedule that puts the server up at least once a day for a few hours. No idea exactly how that'll work out, since I'm trying to make it so I can monitor it, but still have people on it. That's pretty hard considering my sleep schedule doesn't exist, and we've got people from all over the world wanting to play, with different schedules.

Hell...I'll figure something out. I usually do.


----------



## anthonyferguson

When's it coming up again? :'(


----------



## vampiregenocide

I keep missing it  FML


----------



## CFB

The server seems to be online from 1am-10am over here


----------



## Sicarius

Infinity Complex said:


> Correct IP, but I took the server down 3 hours ago
> 
> I'm trying to work out a schedule that puts the server up at least once a day for a few hours. No idea exactly how that'll work out, since I'm trying to make it so I can monitor it, but still have people on it. That's pretty hard considering my sleep schedule doesn't exist, and we've got people from all over the world wanting to play, with different schedules.
> 
> Hell...I'll figure something out. I usually do.


simple.

/op Vynsor

muahahhaha


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

vampiregenocide said:


> I keep missing it  FML



Same with me, I always seem to be at school or something school related when its up. FML


----------



## heavy7-665

dragonblade629 said:


> Same with me, I always seem to be at school or something school related when its up. FML



I say the only obvious option is to quit school for Minecraft


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

heavy7-665 said:


> I say the only obvious option is to quit school for Minecraft



Well, I almost played it at school, Tor is just too damn slow!


----------



## Sicarius

I played it during my Cisco class one day during a break.

teacher was dissapointed lol


----------



## heavy7-665

I play while I play D&D :supernerd:


----------



## Sicarius

That's a whole level of nerd that no one should ever accomplish.

I don't know how to feel.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

heavy7-665 said:


> I play while I play D&D :supernerd:



Dude, we should play D&D IN Minecraft!


----------



## Asrial

dragonblade629 said:


> Dude, we should play D&D IN Minecraft!


Or minecraft INSIDE D&D!






errr... Wait


----------



## BrainArt

There's a yo dawg joke in there somewhere.


----------



## vampiregenocide

No we need to go deeper. We need to play a game within a game within a game. Resident Evil in D&D in Minecraft.


----------



## Xaios

vampiregenocide said:


> No we need to go deeper. We need to play a game within a game within a game. Resident Evil in D&D in Minecraft.










On a related note, in single player the base for my floating fortress is coming along nicely. The base floats about 25 blocks above a lake and, once complete, will be 75x75 blocks. I've finished about 65x65 of the pad, and combined with the conical base under a section of it, means I've laid about 5000 of the 6000 necessary blocks for the base.

All of it mined. No inventory editing.

It's been mind numbing. 

But it will all be worth it. It'll be big enough for a palace, battlements, a hollow wall surrounding the whole thing (for, ya know, troop movements ), a produce farm for trees, wheat, sugarcane and cactii, a railroad, and even a quaint little village. 

As you might have guessed, I play on peaceful mode in single player. I just like to build. Wish I could turn off the creepy etherial noises though. They give me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I was being serious about the D&D, call me selfish, but there's no other way for me to play D&D, I don't have a ride, and I'm too much of a fat ass to walk the 3 miles to the nearest store that does Encounters.

Plus, how awesome would it be to be able to say "I play D&D in Minecraft."


----------



## vampiregenocide

It could also be very possible to create Resident Evil in minecraft. Build a big ass mansion, fill it with zombie spawners and puzzles.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

vampiregenocide said:


> It could also be very possible to create Resident Evil in minecraft. Build a big ass mansion, fill it with zombie spawners and puzzles.



Especially if we use one of the gun mods.


----------



## CFB

You're all forgetting that the server will be vanilla, no mods


----------



## heavy7-665

What have I started?! MADNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

heavy7-665 said:


> What have I started?! MADNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Madness? 














THIS! IS! MINECRAFT!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

CFB said:


> You're all forgetting that the server will be vanilla, no mods



You wouldn't need a mod for the D&D, except maybe an RNG.


----------



## Xaios

dragonblade629 said:


> Madness?
> 
> THIS! IS! MINECRAFT!



Oh man, when I get home, I am SO photoshopping a pic of Gerard Butler roflkicking a creeper into a "Pit of Earth and Water" made in minecraft.


----------



## Sicarius

-_____-


----------



## BrainArt

Xaios said:


> On a related note, in single player the base for my floating fortress is coming along nicely. The base floats about 25 blocks above a lake and, once complete, will be 75x75 blocks. I've finished about 65x65 of the pad, and combined with the conical base under a section of it, means I've laid about 5000 of the 6000 necessary blocks for the base.
> 
> All of it mined. No inventory editing.
> 
> It's been mind numbing.
> 
> But it will all be worth it. It'll be big enough for a palace, battlements, a hollow wall surrounding the whole thing (for, ya know, troop movements ), a produce farm for trees, wheat, sugarcane and cactii, a railroad, and even a quaint little village.
> 
> As you might have guessed, I play on peaceful mode in single player. I just like to build. Wish I could turn off the creepy etherial noises though. They give me the heebie jeebies.



Pics or GTFO.

Also, I play on peaceful mode, as well. I turn the sound off in the options menu.


----------



## Sicarius

It's just not as fun if I'm not being chased around by creepers.


----------



## Xaios

BrainArt said:


> Pics or GTFO.



Of course. 

First, some pictures of my mine shafts at the bottom of the map. They're about 15/16 blocks above bedrock.














A nighttime shot of my current abode.






A nighttime shot of the big kahuna.






Another shot, but from the top of my current dwelling, as opposed to from the base.






A daytime shot of the pad from my current residence.






Another shot, slightly down the way.






And another, from the very top.






A daytime shot of the current house.






Approaching the monolith.






Getting closer...






Closer...






A shot that encompasses what I've finished, as well as a shot of the ladder going up to the platform from the water.






Inside the conical base.






My current home, from the edge of the platform.






The whole structure from the corner.






And finally, an elevated shot from the corner.







I recounted and I actually made the frame a bit too small, if I finished where I have the frame done, it would only be 71x71 instead of 75x75. Still, that's only a couple extra lines of blocks on each side, and the numbers I used in my calculations are still sound.

I'll be glad when it's done, that's for sure. Time to stop building outward and to start building upward!


----------



## Xaios

Also, this = win!


----------



## Sicarius

I've started really putting time into Classic.

here's what I've done so far:

tits 'o' mountain:





big ass house: 





Clay Tower:





Tie Interceptor next to my friend's shitty tie fighter:





and the masterpiece in progress:





mmm dat ass


----------



## Xaios

Have you guys heard of... Herobrine?


----------



## heavy7-665

Sicarius said:


> Tie Interceptor next to my friend's shitty tie fighter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the masterpiece in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm dat ass



Let us create a fleet!


----------



## Sicarius

my friend and I did the body shape and engines in 2 hours and we haven't touched it since the other day.

Hopefully we'll get it done be the end of Spring break in 2 weeks.


----------



## heavy7-665

Sicarius said:


> my friend and I did the body shape and engines in 2 hours and we haven't touched it since the other day.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get it done be the end of Spring break in 2 weeks.



I still need to finish mine


----------



## Sicarius

mine's better.


----------



## heavy7-665

Sicarius said:


> mine's better.


----------



## BrainArt

Xaios, that is freaking awesome!


----------



## Sicarius

heavy7-665 said:


>



Builder of the cock > *


----------



## anthonyferguson

Is there any news on this server? I'm having withdrawal symptoms!!


----------



## Sicarius

you'll know when we know man :/


----------



## heavy7-665

Bump with my wasted life.

Still not done.


----------



## Chickenhawk

anthonyferguson said:


> Is there any news on this server? I'm having withdrawal symptoms!!



Honestly? Not soon. I've been sick as a fucking dog, and most likely will go see a doctor Monday.


----------



## heavy7-665

Infinity Complex said:


> Honestly? Not soon. I've been sick as a fucking dog, and most likely will go see a doctor Monday.



Dont stress about getting it running. This is just a game. Your life and health are actual priorities. Get well soon man.


----------



## CFB

heavy7-665 said:


> This is just a game








But seriously, hope you get well soon!


----------



## Chickenhawk

heavy7-665 said:


> This is just a game.





I disagree.


Thanks for the well wishes, guys. I'm sure I'm not going to die,


----------



## heavy7-665

I realize my heresy. Therefore I shall build A giant penis as punishment.


----------



## Sicarius

building isn't the punishment

receiving is.

so this just means i have to build the one you have even bigger.


----------



## BrainArt

^ 




Infinity Complex said:


> I disagree.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, guys. I'm sure I'm not going to die,



If you do, just have that new you-know-what sent my way, I'll take good care of it for ya.


----------



## Chickenhawk

BrainArt said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do, just have that new you-know-what sent my way, I'll take good care of it for ya.





I'll be sure to, brother.


----------



## Sicarius

the ever changing avatar of Infinity is most humorous


----------



## leandroab

I want... sevenstring server


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> the ever changing avatar of Infinity is most humorous



I agree.



leandroab said:


> I want... sevenstring server



I agree.


----------



## BrainArt

Infinity Complex said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.



He agrees.


----------



## heavy7-665

BrainArt said:


> He agrees.



Agreed.


----------



## Psychobuddy

Who agrees?


----------



## heavy7-665

Psychobuddy said:


> Who agrees?



he, she, it agrees.

Anyone got some projects going?


----------



## Sicarius

probably start on the star destroyer again some time on Tuesday or Wednesday.

and aside from that, not much. Started a new world, and I'm really happy with it so far.


----------



## heavy7-665




----------



## BrainArt

I'm building a desert stronghold. It started out as me wanting to build an arena, but I am way too lazy to make it larger than it is and go through that painstaking task.

I've also created a massive crater with a fuckton of TNT. 

I built a glowstone structure, encased it in obsidian, made an outer wall two blocks away from the house, encased the house in TNT, then blew it up. Voila, massive crater. It even took out the glowstone that was inside.

Needless to say, I filled that crater up with lava.


----------



## misingonestring

If only I could build shit.


----------



## heavy7-665

Finally got my ass around to finishing the damn hull.


----------



## Sicarius

very nice.

have you guys checked out the 404 challenge?
Ironman Challenge Series: 404! - Minecraft Forums

holy fucking balls.


----------



## BrainArt

Whoa, the Minecraft thread was stickied! Nice. 

Anywho, here's what I have completed of my desert stronghold, so far.

Inside, roof (there will be floors in between the ground floor and top):





And here's the outside front, with the tower that is part of the stronghold, itself.






I'm still working on it, but I'm pleased with how it's coming out, so far. I plan on building more towers on the top corners, adding floors, rooms and I'm debating on digging down a bit (I already have, technically) and adding some shit down there.

Also, I don't remember if I mentioned it or not, but that area used to be the home to a sand hill that I have since leveled, there's also a trench all around the stronghold that I don't know if I want to fill it with lava or water, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.

I'm debating if I should get rid of the top layer of sand and make it sandstone, that way in case if I decide to activate hostile mobs again, and a creeper blows up near my stronghold, I don't lose too much of my ground floor. What do you guys think? I like how the sand looks, and it took me a long time to get it all laid down and layered like it is. And I am fucking lazy.


----------



## heavy7-665

I like it.


----------



## Psychobuddy

Uh-oh gonna need an NSFW title now. 



EDIT: I thought the thread was deleted because it was stickied...


----------



## Sicarius

That's pretty cool looking, Brain.

and yea I had no idea we got stickied. Must be because we're awesome.


----------



## Psychobuddy

Twas stickied because Minecraft is crack...


----------



## heavy7-665

I was scared it was gone.


----------



## BrainArt

heavy7-665 said:


> I like it.





Sicarius said:


> That's pretty cool looking, Brain.
> 
> and yea I had no idea we got stickied. Must be because we're awesome.



Thanks, fellas! 



heavy7-665 said:


> I was scared it was gone.



 I had gone back a few pages looking for it, until I saw it with the stickies.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm drawing up plans to make this stronghold even better. Outer wall, towers galore, a township outside of the main structure, surrounded by another wall, roads, docks, etc. I hope it's going to come out like I see it in my head. It's going to take a lot of time and work, but it will be worth it.

Priority #1 is the main structure, though.

And of course (in tradition of SS.org), I will take screenshots as I go along and when I finish it.


----------



## heavy7-665

BrainArt said:


> I'm drawing up plans to make this stronghold even better. Outer wall, towers galore, a township outside of the main structure, surrounded by another wall, roads, docks, etc. I hope it's going to come out like I see it in my head. It's going to take a lot of time and work, but it will be worth it.
> 
> Priority #1 is the main structure, though.
> 
> And of course (in tradition of SS.org), I will take screenshots as I go along and when I finish it.



Hell ya.


----------



## BrainArt

heavy7-665 said:


> Hell ya.



Hell ya, indeed. 

I am so excited to get started on the outer wall and all of the other stuff, though like I said, it's going to take a lot of work and time. Good thing I don't have a life.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

[V1.3_01] Portal Gun [v4] - No fall damage, reset portals! - Minecraft Forums



I don't know why I can't get this to work!


----------



## The McThief

Hey guys, I'm a total noob to Minecraft. Just got it yesterday, and I was wondering, when you guys make those epic strongholds and stuff, do you mine all your stuff from around the map or do you use a mod of any kind?

My goodness this game's addicting.


----------



## BrainArt

The McThief said:


> Hey guys, I'm a total noob to Minecraft. Just got it yesterday, and I was wondering, when you guys make those epic strongholds and stuff, do you mine all your stuff from around the map or do you use a mod of any kind?
> 
> My goodness this game's addicting.



Some of us mine everything manually, some use inventory editing, and some do both (like myself, depending on what I'm doing at the moment in game).

This is what I use for when I edit my inventory: INVedit - Minecraft Forums

I would suggest reading through the OP in the thread I just linked and learning how to use it, first, of course. 

And yes, this game is VERY addictive. 3 out of the four people that live in my house play it, my dad, my little sister and myself. Not to mention my older sister and her husband both play it.

Oh, and watch out for Creepers.


----------



## The McThief

BrainArt said:


> Some of us mine everything manually, some use inventory editing, and some do both (like myself, depending on what I'm doing at the moment in game).
> 
> This is what I use for when I edit my inventory: INVedit - Minecraft Forums
> 
> I would suggest reading through the OP in the thread I just linked and learning how to use it, first, of course.
> 
> And yes, this game is VERY addictive. 3 out of the four people that live in my house play it, my dad, my little sister and myself. Not to mention my older sister and her husband both play it.
> 
> Oh, and watch out for Creepers.



Thanks for the help bro! I will check that out! I play in peaceful mode because I'm a wimp


----------



## heavy7-665

I switch between mined materials and INVedit.


----------



## BrainArt

The McThief said:


> Thanks for the help bro! I will check that out! I play in peaceful mode because I'm a wimp



No problem!  I play in peaceful, as well. 



heavy7-665 said:


> I switch between mined materials and INVedit.


----------



## Sicarius

yeah, INV edit helps out a lot if you explore and forget to bring enough pick axes with you -_-

or die when falling in lava, like a champ.


----------



## Sicarius

So I started a map with a new world seed I found on the MC forums.

and ended up going to the beach, and found a zombie spawner with a big ass open area to the main world.

Bitch gave me a golden apple. I was happy.


----------



## BrainArt

^ 


Quick question for you fellows who have the Mo' Creatures mod, is there any way to only have the horses? I don't care about the rest, just the horses. Or if I use the mod will I have to deal with the others?


As an aside, I haven't played in a while, so I haven't gotten any more work done on my desert fortress. I'll finish it eventually.


----------



## Prydogga

Sicarius said:


> So I started a map with a new world seed I found on the MC forums.
> 
> and ended up going to the beach, and found a zombie spawner with a big ass open area to the main world.
> 
> Bitch gave me a golden apple. I was happy.



What's the seed broseph?


----------



## Sicarius

-2484616403790488353

I think that's it.

I've been cheating on Minecraft with the Star Wars ToR beta :3


----------



## heavy7-665

BrainArt said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Quick question for you fellows who have the Mo' Creatures mod, is there any way to only have the horses? I don't care about the rest, just the horses. Or if I use the mod will I have to deal with the others?
> 
> 
> As an aside, I haven't played in a while, so I haven't gotten any more work done on my desert fortress. I'll finish it eventually.



I think you can go into the file and turn certain ones off manually but I dont know how exactly.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm still sad that I never updated that world.

That was a great spawn point 

and my air fort!!


----------



## BrainArt

heavy7-665 said:


> I think you can go into the file and turn certain ones off manually but I dont know how exactly.



All right. I'm probably too lazy to figure it out.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

BrainArt said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Quick question for you fellows who have the Mo' Creatures mod, is there any way to only have the horses? I don't care about the rest, just the horses. Or if I use the mod will I have to deal with the others?
> 
> 
> As an aside, I haven't played in a while, so I haven't gotten any more work done on my desert fortress. I'll finish it eventually.



If you have the most recent updates, it will be in global mod settings.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Guise I just hired a server for 3 months for my friends and I. I'll post the IP when we get it up and running properly.


----------



## heavy7-665

anthonyferguson said:


> Guise I just hired a server for 3 months for my friends and I. I'll post the IP when we get it up and running properly.



I can't  this enough.


----------



## CFB

Awesome! I haven't played for quite a while and I'd love to get back at it again


----------



## leandroab

What about the ss.org server? 


ahaha


----------



## Sicarius

It's in financial limbo.


----------



## Chickenhawk

leandroab said:


> What about the ss.org server?
> 
> 
> ahaha






Sicarius said:


> It's in financial limbo.



Pretty much. 

Might be moving. Still haven't found steady work. Blah. Blah. Blah. Y'all know the story. I still want to do it, but I'd like to pay my phone bill too


----------



## Sicarius

The hell are you named Chickenhawk now?

That doesn't make for a catchy server name..


----------



## BrainArt

^ http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/152478-guess-what.html


At least he didn't misspell it so that it would end up as "Chickenchawk".  Pronounce it like it didn't have an H in hawk.  


I'll wait patiently for the server.  I still haven't even played MC in a while.


----------



## vampiregenocide

BrainArt said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Quick question for you fellows who have the Mo' Creatures mod, is there any way to only have the horses? I don't care about the rest, just the horses. Or if I use the mod will I have to deal with the others?
> 
> 
> As an aside, I haven't played in a while, so I haven't gotten any more work done on my desert fortress. I'll finish it eventually.


 
I believe you go into the codes and make the names of all the creatures you don't want into capital letters.


----------



## heavy7-665

I keep having this problem


----------



## BrainArt

Alright, I'll download the mod and see. Thanks, Ross. (As well as everyone else that helped me with that question). 

Rep for the help will be coming soon.


----------



## Sicarius

save the bin and redownload?


----------



## Psychobuddy

To anyone running mo' creatures, can you run a texture pack as well?

Also Beta 1.4 is out anyone know the updates?....besides the new menu screen.


----------



## vampiregenocide

You can, it just obviously won't add textures to any mods.

And in the next beta update we get wolves which can be tamed, and I think the bed will become a spawn point once you've slept in it.

EDIT - Yup.


Mojang's world-designing blockbuster _Minecraft_ received a rather eccentric mix of new additions today with the launch of beta 1.4. As promised, wolves can now be encountered and tamed in your homespun world -- however, a less-advertised part of the update is the addition of cookies. What do these cookies do? We're not entirely sure, but we'd recommend keeping them away from your pet wolves. Those little bastards will eat the cookies _right out of your hand_.

Other changes include the ability to reset your spawn point by sleeping in a bed, a fresh new logo (pictured above), and a few infrastructure tweaks to prepare for the arrival of achievements. Check out the full list of updates after the jump! 


Added tameable wolves
Added cookies
Sleeping in a bed now resets your spawn position
New Minecraft logo
Holding shift while climbing will hang on to the ladder
Spiders will no longer trample crops
Lots and lots of infrastructure for Statistics lists and Achievements


----------



## Psychobuddy

^Yay! Thanks Ross.

I heard about the wolves before but I didn't think it would actually happen...and thank god the beds actually change your spawn now...exciting adventures await!


----------



## Sicarius

that seems interesting

cookies:

X X X
X X X
WCW 
w=Wheat
C= Coco beans

so far the only way the wiki knows to get the beans is from the chests. or our favorite INVedit


----------



## vampiregenocide

This is the skin I made (well not the suit, but the face, hat and tie). He's supposed to be a voodo guy (My electronic experimental project is called Vuudu).







As for the mod, haven't seen any wolves or gotten the chance to make cookies. I have however noticed there are brown sheep now instead of just white, gray and black.


----------



## Psychobuddy

I also haven't seen any wolves and I also did notice the sheep, maybe the sheep are wolves...


----------



## Sicarius

I haven't seen any damn wolves, either. 

maybe we need to either:
1) update our texture packs
2) burn them all.
3) use the standard skin

Vampire:

remake it to look like this guy





<3 Mighty Boosh


----------



## vampiregenocide

Apparently they're quite rare.


EDIT - You fucking win for referencing the Boosh.


----------



## Sicarius

rofl

thanks


----------



## BrainArt

Psychobuddy said:


> I also haven't seen any wolves and I also did notice the sheep, maybe the sheep are wolves...



I see what you did there.  


So, MC is already updated to 1.4? Shows you how long it's been since I last played...


----------



## Chickenhawk

So, create a new world, and wander around for a while.

You'll find a random box. Open said box, and you'll be directed to this page:

Minecraft

Enjoy 'gents. 




Spoiler



Keep clicking shit till your cart gets to 10,000.


----------



## Psychobuddy

^ Uhhh that's interesting. 

Also the name change really freaked me out.


----------



## BrainArt

The...... Fuck.....?


----------



## vampiregenocide

It's an April Fool's joke.  Getting removed tonight.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm starting to believe the wolves are an april fools joke...

am I crazy or did 1.3 come out around March 1st?


----------



## vampiregenocide

I just found some wolves for the first time. Try going into snowy regions.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Happy Velociraptor awareness week!


----------



## Sicarius

That needs to be in mo' creatures mod.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I really want them to put in the mo creatures mod officially, except ogres. They look a bit overpowered. Definitely need more sea mobs and horses would be grand.


----------



## Sicarius

the ogres fucking suck

the one I encountered was random as shit. Came up and tore up most of my house in the middle of the air.

stupid big blue mother fucker.

Notch doesn't want sharks because he feels they're too fast for the player to handle in the water. but yea something else would be cool, too


----------



## vampiregenocide

They don't need to make them too fast. Besides you can use a boat so they can't attack you. And maybe there could be a shark bait item to attract them or distract them.


----------



## Sicarius

send it to Notch, but as far as I know he's been completely against it.

I found the chest that Chicken was talking about.

infact I found 3 all around the same little area.

here's two, but it's hard to see, they're the small lighted areas






and one up close





I think I need to turn the difficulty back to normal or something because I still haven't seen any wolves 

Edit: Yup, Wolves won't spawn on Peaceful. Gotta be on Easy +


----------



## BrainArt

^ Not true. Wolves spawn on peaceful. I should know, as I have had around nine wolves. I tamed them all.

Forests and the snowy areas are where they are.


----------



## Psychobuddy

I think if you move to far away from your wolf, they will spawn near you, sort of like teleporting in multiplayer...could be useful if your wolf gets stuck.


----------



## BrainArt

Psychobuddy said:


> I think if you move to far away from your wolf, they will spawn near you, sort of like teleporting in multiplayer...could be useful if your wolf gets stuck.



Unless if they're sitting down, of course. 

Also:





My current four. I originally had five (not including this four, btw), but they all decided to commit suicide in my lava moat. So, I had to go and tame these guys. I want to build an army of wolves, then travel my world with them. I think it would be sick.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I might tame just one wolf, so I can be that post apocalyptic guy and his dog living off the land having adventures together.


----------



## Sicarius

until it gets turned into a zombie?


----------



## vampiregenocide

THEY'LL NEVER TAKE REX AWAY FROM ME


----------



## Sicarius

this is better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vanhbElnx70&feature=related

stupid vB code.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I just watched my best friend burn alive in lava. Alas Rex I you will be missed.


----------



## BrainArt

vampiregenocide said:


> I just watched my best friend burn alive in lava. Alas Rex I you will be missed.





I haven't been able to find anymore wolves, yet. I'm going to continue searching until I have a million of them.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I just got into Deadmau5's server.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Sicarius

why is your avatar wearing lime green hot pants -_-


----------



## BrainArt

I was traveling for several game days, earlier. I found a sixth wolf. Now all I need to do is find some more, then make my way back to my stronghold and put them with the others. *Sigh* It's going to take forever...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sicarius said:


> why is your avatar wearing lime green hot pants -_-


 
They're the closest I could get to army camo three-quarter lengths.


----------



## Sicarius

Oh christ there's another update.






mother fuckin' Snake.


also, I've been horribly depressed lately, and I think I've made my little guy agoraphobic. I'll have him run outside, and then stand in the sun and run back in. Never to transverse the world again...


----------



## vampiregenocide

The update was just removing the april fools joke and a server update.


----------



## Sicarius

should have left it in.

I loved techno raptor


----------



## vampiregenocide

It would be cool to find supply boxes randomly littered around.


----------



## Sicarius

yeah, a bit easier than the ones near the spawners. 

I've only found 2 of 'em on my world. :/


----------



## vampiregenocide

Are the beds working for people? I have one that I've used but when I died I came back at my original spawn point.


----------



## heavy7-665

New project. Cant even see the other end.


----------



## Sicarius

vampiregenocide said:


> Are the beds working for people? I have one that I've used but when I died I came back at my original spawn point.


I noticed that too.
I think the reset spawner is something else for a later update. 

or we just got screwed


----------



## vampiregenocide

They did say specifically beds would now be a new spawn point. Maybe they fucked up.

This mod is going to be in a future update, the second one needs to be.


----------



## Xaios

I need to start playing again. But to be honest I'm bored as hell of mining shit, but I love building. Maybe I'll just cave and start using an inventory editor.


----------



## Sicarius

I hate Yogscast so fucking much because of the faggot that AWWWS at fucking everything.

the noise is creepy as shit.


----------



## vampiregenocide

FUCK YOU! I love them


----------



## Sicarius

they do good work showing off new mods. but if that one guy wasn't there it'd be so much better.


----------



## vampiregenocide

No way man they're like a double act, it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Sicarius

lol isn't there like 3 people?


----------



## BrainArt

I found a 6th wolf, but I lost him, because my game crashed on me, so it despawned him, even though he was tame.  I wanted another wolf for my collection!


----------



## Sicarius

I want to do the Industrial Craft and Planes mods for Minecraft..

I just wish it wasn't so hard to add mods to this game :/

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1032&t=199635&sid=19cc7dc066501b18cb8a2967b3912768

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1032&t=198188&sid=b7b44601871aabb92442e11b44392ae9


Tried installing Industrial Craft from someone's all in one pack with mod loader and the Industrial craft.
Didn't black screen or anything, but it didn't load the mod on a new seed. Fuck.


----------



## BrainArt

Holy shit... Having a plane would make my traveling so much faster and easier. Then, I could build a sky fortress and be able to fly up there. I'd also build an aircraft carrier.


----------



## Sicarius

yeah the videos were pretty cool.
however the planes are expensive to build, and kind of hard to build, but they're pretty awesome.

Tried installing industrial craft again.

It worked. but the new sprites aren't loading, AND I can't drag them into my inventory. FUCK YEA I'M BALLER AT THIS SHIT.


----------



## heavy7-665

Ok this is the frame for the nose. Its about 1/10th of the total size. Maybe less.


----------



## Sicarius

what're you building now?


----------



## heavy7-665

Weird, giant floating base for a friends server. 

They asked for my help and now I feel like a contractor.
I have OP commands and 4 people doing what i say


----------



## Sicarius

That's always fun. 

I had those powers on a classic server, it was so fun


----------



## Sicarius

To try the Planes mod or not...


----------



## heavy7-665

Sicarius said:


> To try the Planes mod or not...



Do it do it do it do it do it


----------



## Sicarius

hmmmm....

I'll try. I gotta kind my key for FRAPS pro :/

I installed fucking thing and it's not working. I think something is wrong with Mod Loader. Because it's not loading any of the mods.

my "n" key isn't working, so I have to copy paste it... I hate my life... soo hard right now...

double edit: Protip of the day: Don't use anything other than 7-zip or WInRAR. Cause it makes shit not work.


----------



## Sicarius

Okay, so I got it working. And I feel like an idiot -_-.

Here's a Bi-Plane:





I had the Spitfire, but I accidentally jumped out of it and It flew off into the sunset.


----------



## Xaios

Before:






______________________

After:


----------



## Sicarius

Now you just gotta put in a mine cart track to get up and down quicker.






fuck yea


----------



## Xaios

That is friggin sweet.


----------



## Sicarius

yeah, it's fun as hell flying around in a spitfire dropping napalm on forests and big ass bombs on random shit.

I have a world I've been wanting to build a castle on, but I think I'm going to make it into an airfield instead. It's a gigantic plot of land, I just need to indev in all the dirt and stone I need to finish the floor, and then to build the planes, gather all the supplies and shit. It could turn out pretty badass.


----------



## Sicarius

here's another antic picture. 

finished the air base of sorts. I don't know why but I always end up flying the Fokker. The engine makes it one of the fastest, but the Spitfire has the bomb bay so that you can drop the bombs. The others only have guns :/

There's a plane API thing but I don't know how to use it, and there's not a lot of info about it either :/


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius, did you have any problems building pistons? I can't seem to build them, at all.


----------



## Sicarius

I don't have that one installed, actually. 

I've been toying with going through and installing Industrial Craft, or not. Planes had me install SDK's Gun mod, but for some reason you can't actually make any of the guns from the mod because the Planes Mod overrides them all except the machine gun used on the planes.

it's an odd thing.

or are you talking about the pistons for the engines?

XXX
I F I
I X I

I=Iron Ingot
F= Flint and Steel
X= empty.


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, I was talking about the engine pistons, I guess I should have been more clear. 

I tried the recipe for it, but it wouldn't show up as being crafted, which annoyed me...


----------



## BrainArt

I finally got it working. Having planes is so much fun! 

Now (well, not literally now), I am going to build my sky fortress and an air craft carrier.

I think I should try and add SDK's gun mod, next.


----------



## Sicarius

lol you had to install it to make the machine guns.


----------



## Xaios

I've noticed a peculiar bug, if I'm sitting in a minecart and I break it, if there's only one block beneath the track, I'll fall right through until I hit the ground. Kind of an annoying thing to find out after laying about a giant loop about 30 blocks off the ground that is about 1000 tracks long.


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah the tracks don't count as a solid surface, so you can't stand on it. Even if you break the cart, and you break it, you drop a block into the ground.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> lol you had to install it to make the machine guns.



That's weird that you say that, because I didn't install it (yet, I tried to, last night, but minecraft kept crashing) and I can still make the machine guns and bullets.


----------



## Sicarius

did you add the planes.txt and other thing to the .minecraft folder?


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> did you add the planes.txt and other thing to the .minecraft folder?



Yeah, I did. 


I tried installing SDK's gun mod, again, but it crashed. Fml.

EDIT: It's ironic... This post is the 747th post, and we're talking about a planes mod.


----------



## Sicarius

PM me your email and I'll send you a copy of my .minecraft folder, you just gotta drop in your saves.


----------



## Sicarius

Or not. Cause I broked it. 

-____-

I keep black screening after installing the full SDK Gun Mod... odd..

huzzah for a back up!


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, I have two different backups. One pre-plane mod (or any mod, really) and one post-plane mod.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I've never had to re-install Minecraft 

Guess OSX _really_ is that badass. 













I also have zero mods....


----------



## BrainArt

I haven't re-installed, either. Just deleted and replaced the files from a backup when it doesn't work for me (it's easier to do than go through minecraft.jar and sort through all of that shit).


----------



## Sicarius

Chickenhawk said:


> I've never had to re-install Minecraft
> 
> Guess OSX _really_ is that badass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have zero mods....


mod the shit out of that, bitch.

do it!


----------



## Chickenhawk

Not really a whole lot of mods that work on OSX. Plus, I've stripped everything down the just MC, I don't even have a texture pack anymore 


Planes do look interesting as fuck, though.


----------



## MF_Kitten

HAY GUISE! I got myself minecraft too now!

Where you guys playin' at?


----------



## Sicarius

home


----------



## Xaios

Arrakis.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i meant more like what multiplayer server you guys play at


----------



## Sicarius

Chicken has one up every so often.

we build cocks, burn down forests.

You know, guy stuff.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Chicken has one up every so often.
> 
> we build cocks, burn down forests.
> 
> You know, guy stuff.



I still have yet to see the giant obsidian cock. 


When I build my aircraft carrier and sky fortress, I'm going to test their stability and bomb the shit out of them.


----------



## Sicarius

make them out of bedrock


----------



## BrainArt

MF_Kitten said:


> HAY GUISE! I got myself minecraft too now!
> 
> Where you guys playin' at?



I forgot to welcome you to the addiction, Morten. 



Sicarius said:


> make them out of bedrock



I'm thinking about making them out of a mixture of different blocks.


----------



## Sicarius

Flying around I saw a bunch of stuff. 

I really want to be able to make more planes, like a cargo plane so I can leave my place and go off to somewhere else. but I'm seriously iffy about Planes API.


----------



## BrainArt

^ 

Having a cargo plane would be cool, that way I don't have to have an almost empty inventory when I go flying around.


----------



## Sicarius

I keep fucking destroying my planes after I land them.

It's annoying as shit. 

And Windows Movie Maker isn't able to read my FRAPS videos  so I can't show off.

but at least we have this:


----------



## BrainArt

I've only crashed my planes once or twice. I guess it comes with the fact that I used to play video games with planes and helicopters and got damn skilled with them.


----------



## Sicarius

You can't touch me with my SU-37 in Ace Combat 4.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> You can't touch me with my SU-37 in Ace Combat 4.



I haven't played an Ace Combat game in so long.


----------



## Sicarius

-_- me either, it'd be a fair fight lol


----------



## BrainArt

I'm pissed, I was flying around in my spitfire doing bombing runs on a mountain when my game crashed on me, mid-flight. It's been crashing a lot, lately.  So I lost the spitfire, which means I'm going to have to build another one.

I think what I'm going to do first is build my sky fortress, though. I have a Fokker, so I can use that for flying around.


----------



## Sicarius

I love the fokker. I just wish I could have a bombay.

It's super fast with the rotary engine.

I think what I'm going to start doing is when I'm flying have the plane workbench with me and a furnace so I can smelt more of the green dye for my spitfire. The thing is so fucking big that touching the wall of my base makes it break when I'm turning it around in the hanger.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I love the fokker. I just wish I could have a bombay.
> 
> It's super fast with the rotary engine.
> 
> I think what I'm going to start doing is when I'm flying have the plane workbench with me and a furnace so I can smelt more of the green dye for my spitfire. The thing is so fucking big that touching the wall of my base makes it break when I'm turning it around in the hanger.



I only use the rotary engine. 

I have a few workbenches in different spots. One at my desert stronghold and one at my oldest/ first dwelling. I carry one in my inventory when flying around so if I crash and need to rebuild the plane, but I'm nowhere near my strongholds, I can.


----------



## Sicarius

I seriously need to explore. I haven't done it on any of the worlds i have right now.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I seriously need to explore. I haven't done it on any of the worlds i have right now.



Take a compass with you. Or leave towers every once in a while so you can navigate back to your base(s).


I got the gun mod to work, I'm also trying out a couple post apocalyptic texture packs, but not sure which one I prefer. I haven't built a gun, yet, though.


----------



## Sicarius

I know how to explore, I just haven't yet.

How the fuck did you get it to work? I tried everything and it keeps telling me the META-INF folder was still there after I'd deleted it.

edit I take it back, I explored til I found a lava pool in some sand and make a house next to it. It's a nice stone house.


----------



## BrainArt

I downloaded the Guns mod, the grappling hook mod and the Utilities mod all separately, instead of dling the "All" pack.

Go to the "Parts" section of his downloads thing and dl the separate components. [1.4_01]SDK's Guns (+ATV), Grappling Hook and Utilities[v3] - Minecraft Forums

Also, if you don't have it, already, you'll need ModLoaderMP, which you can find on that same page.

And most likely AudioMod from Risugami, because I noticed that the guns don't make any noise for me. Which is fine, since I turn my sound off on the game, anyways.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> Chicken has one up every so often.
> 
> we build cocks, burn down forests.
> 
> You know, guy stuff.



For the record, I burnt that forest down...on accident. 

And you built the giant cock, with obsidian I gave you, and you did a great job.


One of these days I'll put the server back up. It's been rough around here. I have quite a bit of money right now, but I'm not 100% sure I'm going to stay living here. If I move out, I'll be moving in with my girlfriend (45 minutes away, ugh), and she doesn't have internet that's worth a shit.

So, I refuse to spend any of my 'Oprah Rich' money on building the server, if there's a chance I'll have to put it on a fucking AT&T Hotspot


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> I downloaded the Guns mod, the grappling hook mod and the Utilities mod all separately, instead of dling the "All" pack.
> 
> Go to the "Parts" section of his downloads thing and dl the separate components. [1.4_01]SDK's Guns (+ATV), Grappling Hook and Utilities[v3] - Minecraft Forums
> 
> Also, if you don't have it, already, you'll need ModLoaderMP, which you can find on that same page.
> 
> And most likely AudioMod from Risugami, because I noticed that the guns don't make any noise for me. Which is fine, since I turn my sound off on the game, anyways.


I'll have to try that one. Yeah I don't usually play with the music on, but the sound helps with creepers.


Chickenhawk said:


> For the record, I burnt that forest down...on accident.
> 
> And you built the giant cock, with obsidian I gave you, and you did a great job.
> 
> 
> One of these days I'll put the server back up. It's been rough around here. I have quite a bit of money right now, but I'm not 100% sure I'm going to stay living here. If I move out, I'll be moving in with my girlfriend (45 minutes away, ugh), and she doesn't have internet that's worth a shit.
> 
> So, I refuse to spend any of my 'Oprah Rich' money on building the server, if there's a chance I'll have to put it on a fucking AT&T Hotspot


Lol, Yeah I wouldn't want to, either. 

since you're all "Oprah rich" you can get me a VH4 >.>


----------



## Threex4

Does anyone know of any decent freebuild servers? Ive been trying to find one for a while but they always seem to be either laggy or be down when I have time to play.


----------



## Sicarius

like the minecraft classic servers?


----------



## Threex4

Kinda, I mean freebuild in that you can build what you want but on Beta instead of classic.


----------



## Sicarius

Time to go bomb creepers.

put my ESP 7 on Craig's List today.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> but the sound helps with creepers.



Not if you play on peaceful.


----------



## Sicarius

Peaceful's no fun.

nothing to really shoot at. 

Creeper hunting is by far the funnest game in this game. especially when you punch them.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I have the start of a Minecraft influences dubstep track in the recording section if anyone fancies giving me some feedback.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Peaceful's no fun.
> 
> nothing to really shoot at.
> 
> Creeper hunting is by far the funnest game in this game. especially when you punch them.



I plan on building a tower and holing myself up in it with enough supplies to last me for a while, then put normal difficulty back on and shoot some creepers, zombies and skeletons. 



vampiregenocide said:


> I have the start of a Minecraft influences dubstep track in the recording section if anyone fancies giving me some feedback.



Ross, I was JUST thinking about how I should write a Minecraft inspired song.


----------



## Sicarius

Play that shit on Hard and run with the sniper rifle.

I haven't really played with the minigun. But I plan to.


----------



## BrainArt

I'll build another spitfire and do bombing runs. I also have five wolves, so I could easily walk around with them and a few firearms on my person.


----------



## Sicarius

The wolves dont attack from ranged attacks. only melee attacks.

Which kinda sucks, I've killed 4 wolves because of the guns and mining -_-

THEY JUST JUMP EVERYWHERE. They remind me of our new dog, who's too damn hyper. Tired of these damn hyper retarded labs..


----------



## BrainArt

They attack whatever you attack, so if you shoot yourself with an arrow, they'll attack you. 

I keep my wolves outside, sitting down in front of my desert stronghold.


----------



## Sicarius

They never do anything unless I melee something.

I have lazy wolves I guess. Stupid bastards.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm pretty much done stocking up my new tower, all I need to do is edit my inventory and get some food into a chest, then I'm good to go. 

I've placed TNT in different spots on the ground and on the tower itself, as well as sentries on the tower. Them creepers, zombies, skeletons and spiders won't stand a chance.


----------



## Sicarius

oh god I want a video.

make the rocket launcher.


----------



## BrainArt

I made the laser guided rocket launcher. 

I don't have anything on my laptop to take video of my gameplay, even if I did, I'm not sure if I'd know how to use it.


----------



## Sicarius

Fraps, my friend, FRAPS.


----------



## BrainArt

Well, my plan wasn't as fun as I thought it would have been, unfortunately. So it's probably best that there wasn't a video, either.


----------



## Sicarius

lol you got creeper'd didn't you?

also 1.5 has booster rails!!!


----------



## Psychobuddy

Does 1.5 look different to anyone else, or is it just because I've been playing with a texture pack?


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah, it's the texture packs. The dirt from qPak2 looked like there were diamonds in them.

I really hate the default texture pack. I'm seriously thinking of using the 4Kids one on the forum -_-


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> lol you got creeper'd didn't you?
> 
> also 1.5 has booster rails!!!



Oh, not at all. I fucking annihilated them... But it was way to easy, even on hard. Probably because I was too high up on my tower. I'll probably drop down lower (it has several tiers to it) and see. Once I make some more ammo, that is.


----------



## BrainArt

I have to wait a few days for the mods and texture packs I use to be updated to 1.5. Which sucks, because that means I lost all of my firearms and my plane/ plane parts. 

I could backlog, but I am WAY too lazy to do that.


----------



## Sicarius

ha, I have a world where I was making a runway ontop of a mountian, and if I try to open ANY of my chests the game crashes. 

Look into 4Kids texture pack. it's 128x128 and looks great.


----------



## Xaios

Wow, just googled that 4kids texture pack, looks incredible. Reminds me of Worms: Armageddon.


----------



## Sicarius

the smoke effects are awesome, and everything looks nice.

You can use it with something called GLSL I think, and get a full cell shaded kind of thing from it. 

I started using a different one, simple craft, and it looks nice, too, but not as awesome as 4 kids.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> ha, I have a world where I was making a runway ontop of a mountian, and if I try to open ANY of my chests the game crashes.
> 
> Look into 4Kids texture pack. it's 128x128 and looks great.



Glad to see that it's not just my game that crashes when you try to open the chests. Pisses me off.


----------



## Sicarius

I know. I was laughing for most of it.

sucks because I'll have to reinstall the mods when they finally get updated.

But hey, at least we got to fly around, right?


----------



## BrainArt

^ Yes. At least we got the chance to fly around before the latest update. And I got the chance to bomb the fuck out of places.


----------



## Sicarius

yeees


----------



## Taylor2

Even though I have this super brick-shithouse computer, the FPS in this game absolutely sucks.


----------



## Sicarius

you're probably doing something really wrong.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Have you tried setting the fog to a shorter distance? Press 'F' and toggle it as needed. If not, set the rendering to 'fast' in the options menu.


----------



## Taylor2

Sicarius said:


> you're probably doing something really wrong.



Not much you can do wrong.


When I say sucks, I mean like 30 fps.




vampiregenocide said:


> Have you tried setting the fog to a shorter distance? Press 'F' and toggle it as needed. If not, set the rendering to 'fast' in the options menu.



Of course.


I've been playing this game since alpha. I'm not new to it. 





EDIT : All good now. Java was just being.....Java. Up to 110+ like it should be.


----------



## Sicarius

All I wanna do is fly and shoot creepers, dammit. 

damn them!


----------



## Sicarius

oh shit boys.

PLANES IS BACK


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> oh shit boys.
> 
> PLANES IS BACK



Fucking finally! I haven't been playing because of not having planes or guns, as well as being distracted by playing NBA 2K11.


----------



## Sicarius

Guns probably won't be up for a while 

I miss playing regular video games, so much.

I really will have to get a new PS3 when I get my PELL grants and stuff in the fall, and this summer, start saving for a PRS 30w Head and 2x12


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, I've pretty much assumed that SDK won't update his gun mod for a while. 

I got my xbox for $60.  But that's because I bought it off of my cousin.


----------



## Sicarius

never been a fan of the xbox. 

SDK's going out of the country for like a month. So we'll probably never see another release -_-


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, I saw that a while ago. We'll see the update to 1.5 for guns when the full game is out in November.


----------



## Sicarius

no kidding. I hope by then Notch will have a more user friendly way of implementing Mods by then. Like make it as easy as it is with Texture packs. 

That's what I'm looking for, fuck pistons. GIVE ME EASIER MODS.

:/ I'm about to start playing WoW again over the summer. Fuck yea nerd summer at the age of 24


----------



## BrainArt

I still have yet to reinstall planes, because I haven't been playing, lately. Trying to cut back with my addiction.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius, Flan (the guy who made Planes) did an unofficial update on SDK's guns.


----------



## Sicarius

omgomgomgomg


----------



## BrainArt

Started a new world. The area that I'm in is full of trees. I should change that. 


Also, I'm using this mod: [1.5_01] Millénaire - NPC village (0.3.7: armoury) - Minecraft Forums but haven't seen any villages, yet. Though, I haven't traveled very far from my "house".


----------



## Sicarius

I remember looking at that one. 

I haven't really messed with MC, the last time I tried to play it crashed, on a fresh .jar

so yea...


----------



## BrainArt

It's been running fine for me and it seems that Notch or someone on his team fixed the chest bug that crashed our games when trying to open them, since I've been able to do so without problems.


----------



## Sicarius

sweet. I'll have to reload the mods and add in TooManyItems


----------



## Taylor2

I just died and lost all my good stuff.
And I carry light.


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Screw this I'm getting InvEdit.


----------



## Sicarius

toomanyitems = <3


----------



## Sicarius

Holy shit

guys.

guys.

[1.5_01]Flan's Mods : Planes [BF109], Vehicles, SDK's Guns - Minecraft Forums

holy shit I love Flan.


----------



## BrainArt

I saw the vehicles mod, earlier. I'm just getting ready to install it, now.


----------



## anthonyferguson

helloooo there. What server(s) are you guys playing on? I feel like shit today and am thus not going to work. I've got a server of my own if anyone feels like coming on.


----------



## Chickenhawk

anthonyferguson said:


> helloooo there. What server(s) are you guys playing on? I feel like shit today and am thus not going to work. I've got a server of my own if anyone feels like coming on.



Share the IP, since my server is all but dead (for a multitude of reasons).


Oh, you want to know the reasons? Well, let me share:

1. House I live in has been foreclosed on because the VA is a bunch of cock gobblers. 
2. I will most likely be moving in with my parents, who have terribly slow internet.
3. I don't have the money to finish building the dedicated server I planned on building (mainly because I have a drinking problem and horrible GAS).
4. There is a stronger than slight chance I'll be moving into my girlfriends house, but she doesn't have highspeed internet.
5. Fuck you.


Just thought I'd share


----------



## Prydogga

anthonyferguson said:


> helloooo there. What server(s) are you guys playing on? I feel like shit today and am thus not going to work. I've got a server of my own if anyone feels like coming on.



YES YES OH GOD YES PLEASE.

And Chris, that sucks.


----------



## anthonyferguson

83.222.240.34:25665

GET ON NOWWW


----------



## Prydogga

Im going to play minecraft on my birthday. how awesome am I?


----------



## Sicarius

Chickenhawk said:


> Share the IP, since my server is all but dead (for a multitude of reasons).
> 
> 
> Oh, you want to know the reasons? Well, let me share:
> 
> 1. House I live in has been foreclosed on because the VA is a bunch of cock gobblers.
> 2. I will most likely be moving in with my parents, who have terribly slow internet.
> 3. I don't have the money to finish building the dedicated server I planned on building (mainly because I have a drinking problem and horrible GAS).
> 4. There is a stronger than slight chance I'll be moving into my girlfriends house, but she doesn't have highspeed internet.
> 5. Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share


Well fuck you, too.

NO MORE GIANT OBSIDIAN COCK.

Unless new guy lets me make a slightly bigger tribute one.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> Well fuck you, too.
> 
> NO MORE GIANT OBSIDIAN COCK.
> 
> Unless new guy lets me make a slightly bigger tribute one.



For the record, that sign no longer says that.

Also, there is already a massive cock. type '/warp spawn' and you'll see it 

EDIT:

Anthony: Thanks for putting the server up, man. Keep us posted if you want to put it up again. If you want to host the server every once in a while, shoot me a message on FB, and I'll make you an officer on the SS.org Minecraft Facebook page, so you can update everybody there.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/SSorg-Minecraft/179925652047080


----------



## Sicarius

I haven't even gone into the guy's server lol.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Chickenhawk said:


> For the record, that sign no longer says that.
> 
> Also, there is already a massive cock. type '/warp spawn' and you'll see it
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Anthony: Thanks for putting the server up, man. Keep us posted if you want to put it up again. If you want to host the server every once in a while, shoot me a message on FB, and I'll make you an officer on the SS.org Minecraft Facebook page, so you can update everybody there.
> 
> SS.org Minecraft | Facebook



No problem man. It's constantly up as I'm renting the server, so you can go on whenever you want!! That would be great!


----------



## Sicarius

I got on a couple hours ago and it was laggy 

the server looked pretty badass, minus the weird couple of places that looked like had been creeper'd.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> I got on a couple hours ago and it was laggy
> 
> the server looked pretty badass, minus the weird couple of places that looked like had been creeper'd.



That was me...and TNT.

Sorry, I had been drinking, lol.


----------



## Sicarius

I am dissapoint.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sic:

Get on Ant's server....now.


----------



## Sicarius

lolwut


----------



## Chickenhawk

I can't seem to connect to Ant's server.

Hmmm.


----------



## Sicarius

banned

God dammit, neither can I.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> banned
> .



Wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Sicarius

-______-

and we were just saying how cool it would be to have the Planes mod..


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> -______-
> 
> and we were just saying how cool it would be to have the Planes mod..



Lol.

If I wasn't a broke mofo who is constantly being fucked by the world, I would absolutely host a server with the plane mod.

EDIT:

Holy hell, I got into Ants server!!


----------



## Sicarius

I know how you feel. I've been gettin' that world vibe for a while now.

at least you have a girlfriend.

and yea, I was able to get in a few minutes ago. 

Found a neat architecture pic on Tumblr, real simple, and made it in one of my worlds. 

But now I sleep because tomorrow is my last final of the year. Hopefully I don't fuck it up.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Hey...hey guys.

Guess what?


Guys.



Ant is now an Admin on the SS.org Minecraft Facebook page. Direct your MC towards his server.


----------



## Sicarius

Don't deny me my Planes, dammit.


----------



## BrainArt

This happened totally by chance, but I was in one of my chests, moving things around and this happened:


----------



## Sicarius

well played.

You should get onto the SMP server. So I'm not bored 

Or not because Anthony needs to White list us all again so that we can actually do something in server.


----------



## Sicarius

I have a nice little cave dwelling and everything on the SMP server. 

The Sandstone hut is one of the entrances to my dwelling area. It's ballerific.


----------



## BrainArt

I haven't gone on, yet. 

I should, I've only ever been on one server and that was my sister's server for like five minutes because she wanted to show me some things, it was pretty cool, but showed me just how little of a life she and her husband have.


----------



## Sicarius

minecraft has that effect on people. First time I played was a 13hr session.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr-

The Escapistnews/ view/ 103385-PayPal-Freezes-750K-in-MineCraft-Devs-Account  

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2010/09/10/paypal-freezes-minecraft-devs-600k-euros/

* shakes fist angrily at PayPal *


----------



## Sicarius

post is from september of 2010


----------



## Sicarius

must. have. smp....


----------



## liamliam666

hope this isnt a repost, but holy shit, very impressive


----------



## Psychobuddy

^Holy shit that's amazing....
I'm speechless it's so cool!


----------



## BrainArt

Meant to post this the other day, but forgot. Here's the front outside of my home in my newest world:







It's awkwardly shaped and the inside is slightly small, but I also have larger rooms inside the mountain it's on, as well as a badass loft type thing in the main part of the house.

Next time I play, I'll get some more screen shots for you guys. I'm really proud of this one, it wasn't as time consuming as the huge sandstone fortress that I built in my first world. I actually haven't even finished that one's inside, yet.


----------



## Threex4

Thats pretty fuckin badass. Im working on taming a pack of wolves atm. Up to 13 so far.


----------



## BrainArt

Threex4 said:


> Thats pretty fuckin badass. Im working on taming a pack of wolves atm. Up to 13 so far.



I only have five wolves and they're in my first world, I haven't found any wolves in any of my newer worlds, though I haven't really ventured around too far.


Also, did anyone else see the Dev blog about 1.6 a few days ago? They're adding maps. So stoked.


----------



## Psychobuddy

Brainart, is that the Castlevainia texture pack?


----------



## BrainArt

No. This is the one I use: [16x][1.5] Apocalypse v8.0 - Minecraft Forums

I just wish the normal stone looked better.


----------



## leandroab

I'm online.. I'm playing dis bitch.

Where the fuck is everyone?

How can I see if someone is online?

Ass balls :golf:


----------



## Sicarius

Yay!
WoW and Basketball game on TNT
dunno.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm going to be building this in one of my worlds:






I'll be making it out of diamond blocks and will have glowstone to illuminate it, then I'll construct a building around it and will be calling it the "Church of Devy".


----------



## Sicarius

I love you.

also. You bastards best stay the fuck outta my Wheat farm.


----------



## BrainArt

Here's the first rough draft for the Devy monument. It's on the top of the same mountain that my house is on in my 4th world. It didn't take too long to do it.  I'll probably build a few more all over the place in this world to find the perfect one.


----------



## Sicarius

I expected better from you.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I expected better from you.



So did I.  I'll have to keep working on it until I find the perfect one.


----------



## Sicarius

What I do, and I know it's crazy

but try and draw it out on some graphing paper. 1:1 scale.

It'll be gigantic, but that's what Too Many Items is for


----------



## BrainArt

^ I was actually thinking about doing that. 


I'll definitely be making the others larger so that I can make it look better and more like the actual logo.


----------



## Sicarius

I know this may sound crazy

but draw it as best as possible on some graph paper, 1:1. 

It'll turn out really big and bananas, but that's how you'll know you're doin' it right.

Also this is what Too Many Items was really made for.


----------



## BrainArt

^ You just reiterated what you said in a somewhat different way.


----------



## Sicarius

Firefox freaked out and It didn't show the original post so I remade it -_-


----------



## leandroab

BrainArt said:


> I'm going to be building this in one of my worlds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be making it out of diamond blocks and will have glowstone to illuminate it, then I'll construct a building around it and will be calling it the "Church of Devy".



Double penetration? 



Mothafuckas, better stay away from my Sex palisade. 

I'm building a palace of sodomy. Wih an indoor underground pool.


----------



## Sicarius

You're welcome for the stairs and pressure plate.

edit:

If you guys take wheat, fine, just replace the seeds so it can keep growing. Ya dirty bastards.


----------



## BrainArt

I still have yet to go on to the server.


----------



## Sicarius

I had to make a second house. 'cause I don't trust these guys -_-


----------



## BrainArt

Kill them with a rock. You could do it. Just drop gravel on top of them.


----------



## Sicarius

If I could find out how to set up a booby trap. I'd fuckin' do it.


----------



## BrainArt

There's a mod for booby traps on the MC forum.


----------



## BrainArt

So, it turns out that planning out this DTP logo in MC is much more difficult than I thought it would be.  I have the basics drawn out (literally), but the D is kind of messed up, so I'll just have to copy what I'm doing for the P, only upside down.

Building the first one was a bitch because of where I located it, I can only imagine how much of a bitch the better ones will be.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

...Hawk, a creeper chasing me destroyed the front of your base in the server. I repaired it as best as I could from memory with smooth stone. It looks off, though. Just thought that you should know, I've been on a server with people that would rage because of that.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm makin' my move to the new house on the server. I'm hidin' my damn wheat.


----------



## Chickenhawk

dragonblade629 said:


> ...Hawk, a creeper chasing me destroyed the front of your base in the server. I repaired it as best as I could from memory with smooth stone. It looks off, though. Just thought that you should know, I've been on a server with people that would rage because of that.



I will fucking hunt you down and kill you 











I don't give a shit. I've been moving, and trying to haul the two vehicles and $70,000 worth of tools out of the garage, so I haven't even been on in a few days. I'm sure whatever you did is fine.





I'm still going to burn your house down, though


----------



## Sicarius

I was going to give you a cobblestone cock, but it didn't come out right.


----------



## BrainArt

A buddy of mine linked this on a different forum that I post on regularly.

MineDraft.net


When I actually get off of my ass and restart the DTP logo blueprints, I'll use this, as well.


----------



## Sicarius

sexy time.


----------



## BrainArt

1.6 is coming out later this week, which means we're going to be modless for a while, again.


----------



## leandroab

Fucking exploding penises fucking up my mine


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> 1.6 is coming out later this week, which means we're going to be modless for a while, again.


Yeah I saw that on facebook. Damn it all!


leandroab said:


> Fucking exploding penises fucking up my mine



Yeah I got raped by a couple of zombies.. Lost some coal and redstone.

At least they didn't get my diamonds..


----------



## Sephiroth952

I made this on the old bootleg copy on my school comp, when i get home it shall become my floor in multiplayer. XD


----------



## Sicarius

I don't get it.


----------



## BrainArt

It's the Periphery logo, Sicarius.


----------



## Sicarius

Oh. I don't like them, so that should explain it.


I don't think I'm going to be able to play SMP tonight. Lol might go to jail for locking my brother outside.

Edit:

WOO No jail time.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I'm going on SMP, join me, please!


----------



## Sicarius

OKAY!


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Oh. I don't like them, so that should explain it.
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm going to be able to play SMP tonight. Lol might go to jail for locking my brother outside.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> WOO No jail time.



I don't know why you would have to go to jail for locking someone out of your house.  That would be a ridiculous reason to go to jail...

Is your brother a creeper, zombie, skeleton or spider, by chance?


----------



## Sicarius

douche bag. Major douche bag.

They said if they had to come back out, because we couldn't get along they'd take us in.

I don't know on what kind of charge, but I'm sure they could figure something out.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> douche bag. Major douche bag.
> 
> They said if they had to come back out, because we couldn't get along they'd take us in.
> 
> I don't know on what kind of charge, but I'm sure they could figure something out.



Probably domestic dispute. 

Kill him with a rock.


----------



## leandroab

Brandon. Get in here... it's better than the chat.

ahahhaa


----------



## BrainArt

leandroab said:


> Brandon. Get in here... it's better than the chat.
> 
> ahahhaa



I am way too lazy to bring minecraft up, right now.


----------



## Nile

Whats the ip? I wanna join you guys lol


----------



## Sicarius

by far the strangest night of SMP I've ever played...


----------



## BrainArt

I still have yet to go into the server.


----------



## heavy7-665

I need the IP lol


----------



## Sicarius

83.222.240.34:25665


FUCKING DO IT ALREADY, BRAIN


----------



## BrainArt

Laziness will most likely keep me from going on, as usual. 

I saved the IP to my list of IPs (all 3 of them ), though.


----------



## Sicarius

</3


----------



## heavy7-665

Im on


----------



## BrainArt

I guess I can take some time from my busy schedule (of doing fuck all) and check out the server.


----------



## BrainArt

I went on, but I didn't see anyone there.  And I got DCed. It was a cool little place, I especially like the street names.


----------



## leandroab

Creepers in my house creepin.. wtf

They enjoy my sex tower


----------



## BrainArt

Next time I go on the server, I'm going to do what I usually do and dwell in a cave, probably a 4x2 cave until I can get supplies collected. Just like how my first world on single player started.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

BrainArt said:


> Next time I go on the server, I'm going to do what I usually do and dwell in a cave, probably a 4x2 cave until I can get supplies collected. Just like how my first world on single player started.



That's what I did at first. Then we built the streets and I built my _____ Temple.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Notch said:


> Fixed submerged boats rising very very fast



The end of water elevators&#8253;


----------



## BrainArt

^ Yeah, from what I read, he's either getting rid of boats being able to rise up, or making them slower. But, he's adding maps and parchment in 1.6, so all is redeemed. 



dragonblade629 said:


> That's what I did at first. Then we built the streets and I built my _____ Temple.



I tend to like dwelling in caves, while building massive strongholds around, in and on them.

Sicarius, when I get my blueprints finished, you and I will build the DTP logo on the server.


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> ^ Yeah, from what I read, he's either getting rid of boats being able to rise up, or making them slower. But, he's adding maps and parchment in 1.6, so all is redeemed.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to like dwelling in caves, while building massive strongholds around, in and on them.
> 
> Sicarius, when I get my blueprints finished, you and I will build the DTP logo on the server.


Ha you can call me Clay. And fuck yeah I'll help you build it.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Got it done last night.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Ha you can call me Clay. And fuck yeah I'll help you build it.



Fuck yeah!  Also, everyone in this thread who don't already know my name may call me Brandon.


----------



## Sephiroth952

They call me....stevie.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

You can call me Andrew, if we're on a first name basis.


----------



## heavy7-665

Mat


----------



## Chickenhawk

Hawk.


----------



## Sicarius

I don't believe that's your first name.






Yes.


----------



## leandroab

Chickenhawk said:


> Hawk.



Fawk


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I don't believe that's your first name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.



Needs more cowbell.


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> Needs more cowbell.


----------



## BrainArt

Fuck yes.


----------



## Sicarius

Found a neat little cave, and on my exploration found 6 creepers. 

One that I kind of fell on top of.
One a few blocks away.

Two that were trapped by water with a skele

and another two at the exit that I had happened upon.

and they fell on me.

There goes my Diamond Sword, Pickaxes, and shovel


----------



## BrainArt

Damn, Clay, that sucks.


----------



## Sicarius

Lol I got a dozen more diamonds, It's just irritating because I didn't leave torches down showing where I was.


----------



## BrainArt

I hate when I forget to leave markers where I was when I adventure around.


----------



## Sicarius

Get in the server and helps me make the Creeper face.


----------



## BrainArt

1.6.3 is out. Bye bye, mods. See you in about a week, when everyone gets around to updating you.


----------



## Sicarius

and the server isn't updated. WHAT IS THIS MADNESS?!

Since I change texture packs every update, I'm going to use an HD texture pack, the Photorealism one. 

Hopefully this will be as awesome as the java video looks.


----------



## BrainArt

^ I haven't changed my texture pack, lately.


----------



## Sicarius

the compass it has, and I've noticed this on a lot of the HD ones, sucks. I can barely see the red arrow.

Everything looks great, on the 128X one.


----------



## BrainArt

The compass in the one I use is the same as it is vanilla. Same with the clock.


----------



## Sicarius

I've never really gotten the point of the clock. :/

Stupid HD thing. I like it but I can't look at the pigs. Good god are they scary looking.


----------



## BrainArt

I use the clock when I'm mining and I can't see the sky, helps me keep track of time down below. 

And it's good if you live in a cave (like I usually do) and there's a bunch of hostile mobs outside and you don't want to risk going out there. (Which is how I was the first few days of playing beta. )


----------



## Sicarius

touche. 

I made a new world, and found 7 diamonds in just a few minutes.

I am awesome, and should probably start using a different seed other than "penis"

also that mother fucker, Flan, added in a P51 Mustang. and a tank!


----------



## heavy7-665

I wish the server would get updated


----------



## Sicarius

yeah that'd be nice lol


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> touche.
> 
> I made a new world, and found 7 diamonds in just a few minutes.
> 
> I am awesome, and should probably start using a different seed other than "penis"
> 
> also that mother fucker, Flan, added in a P51 Mustang. and a tank!



I have a minecrush on Flan.


----------



## Sicarius

Me, too. 

I just wish he'd hurry the fuck up.

TooManyItems and Modloader are updated, at least.

I keep listening to the Gojira song w/ Devy and Fredrik. Oh god.


----------



## heavy7-665

Must. Finish. Tower.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Me, too.
> 
> I just wish he'd hurry the fuck up.
> 
> TooManyItems and Modloader are updated, at least.
> 
> I keep listening to the Gojira song w/ Devy and Fredrik. Oh god.



I love that track so much.



heavy7-665 said:


> Must. Finish. Tower.



Must. Finish. Restarting. DTP. Logo. Blueprints.


----------



## heavy7-665

Must. Use. Shatnerian. Voice. To. Prove. Addiction.


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> I love that track so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Must. Finish. Restarting. DTP. Logo. Blueprints.


it's so awesome.

and yes. yes you do.

Finally got Movie Maker to work with my AVIs, so I made a video and it's uploading to Youtube. I'll post it now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgHAWhZ6zuQ

it came out kind of shitty, it looks a lot better than the video. I don't play MC in fullscreen so it looks weird.


----------



## Sicarius

Has anyone else just been sitting around waiting for the server to be updated?


----------



## BrainArt

I've been waiting for my mods and texture pack to be updated.


----------



## Sicarius

same. I'm sad to learn that the guy that makes qPack2, the one I use the most, is probably going to abandon it. :/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzu1syjt80E

I'm a creeper.
Explosion!

Fuck this god damn forum and their no [ video] tags.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> Fuck this god damn forum and their no [ video] tags.



The tag is [ youtubevid ]


----------



## Chickenhawk

dragonblade629 said:


> The tag is [ youtubevid ]



Don't use a tag. Just copy/paste the link as is, and the forum will sort it out itself.

Don't edit your post afterwards, though. That usually fucks things up.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I want an Xperia Play now.


----------



## Sicarius

indeed. I wouldn't mind playing classic on one. So long as the phone it self is decent lol

and there's another damn update... 1.6, the thing that broken everything.


----------



## BrainArt

I watched your video earlier, Clay and I have to say (lol, rhymes) that the photorealism pack looks really good.


----------



## Sicarius

If it weren't for those god damn pigs and compass I'd love it.


----------



## leandroab

So, when is the server going to be updated?


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> If it weren't for those god damn pigs and compass I'd love it.



Yeah, I can see how the compass can be annoying. Though, I might use the photorealism pack until JediJennifer over at the MC forums updates her Apocalypse pack that I've been using.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm going to try Coterie Craft. Hopefully it doesn't suck.

I noticed that with the wider screen size I use for minecraft, there was a tearing or a weird thing going on with the pick axe and stuff. You might be able to see it in the video.


----------



## BrainArt

Coterie Craft is decent, but not the best.


----------



## Sicarius

Yea, I'm noticing that. It's basically a smoother default TP. :/

I'm watching River Monsters, and he's hunting goonch, and it's reminding me of the video from Tosh.0 with the kid's skateboard that snaps in half and stabs him in his taint.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I made a Minecraft banner for the server, and will put the smaller version in my sig.





Could a mod edit that into the OP?

Smaller version for your sig-


----------



## Sicarius

I was under the impression that we were gonna keep Hawk's on the downlow.

dunno about Anthony's; clan forge servers are pay-per-slot, and I'm not sure how big his is.

I've had the word "Eukanuba" stuck in my head all damn day.. I'm going to use that as a world seed.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> I was under the impression that we were gonna keep Hawk's on the downlow.
> 
> dunno about Anthony's; clan forge servers are pay-per-slot, and I'm not sure how big his is.
> 
> I've had the word "Eukanuba" stuck in my head all damn day.. I'm going to use that as a world seed.



This is Ant's, I just stuck it in Minecraft Viewer. It came up with the eight player limit.

"Eukanuba", isn't that a dog food brand, or something?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

EDIT-Nevermind, it can't handle periods, or something.


----------



## Sicarius

I know it's Ant's, lol. I just didn't know if he'd want us advertising his and his friend's server. I don't think he'll care, though.

Yea, I think it is. I get random words stuck in my head all the time. It's kind of neat, and irritates people.


----------



## Sicarius

Oh Flan, you make my Minecraft woody so hard.

He's updated to 1.6.5


----------



## anthonyferguson

Update is here  Unfortunately it's only vanilla, so no crazy mods or anything yet. You'll have to go with invedit/toomanyitems or whatever for now. Everyone enjoy the server!!


----------



## Sicarius

We've all had to get stuff the old fashioned way.. I want to use TMI in SMP...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Ant, can you activate the Nether?


----------



## leandroab

Sic's house is fucking awesome...


----------



## Sicarius

what were you doin' in there?


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> what were you doin' in there?



Probably drinking his own piss while masturbating to pictures of Bear Grylls, that's how Leandro rolls. 

I'll sign in on the server a bit, later. Maybe. Possibly. If I remember.


----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> what were you doin' in there?



Never saw your house before. 

Before realizing it was your house, I went there because i just thought "wtf was that?"

I didn't steal anything btw 

Oh, btw. What the FUCK are those massive craters close by?


----------



## BrainArt

^ Probably from a bunch of Creepers.


----------



## leandroab

BrainArt said:


> ^ Probably from a bunch of Creepers.




Dude... Definitely not...

I'll take pics












TNT "oops"?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

That's caused by the chunk not loading.
It's always happened in multiplayer, but recently it has been happening less and less often.


----------



## BrainArt

^ Ah, I remember seeing that and looking down there. I kind of want to try to build a staircase down there.

Also, I'm on, but my MC froze up on me. :/

EDIT: Scratch that, it crashed on me.  I need a better computer for gaming.

EDIT II: I'll be back a bit later, I have to make some food.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

If you walk in one, you glitch up and it is difficult to get out, sometimes you can't get out at all.


----------



## BrainArt

dragonblade629 said:


> If you walk in one, you glitch up and it is difficult to get out, sometimes you can't get out at all.



Ahh, ok. I figured as much. I probably would have forgotten about going down there, anyways.


----------



## leandroab

dragonblade629 said:


> If you walk in one, you glitch up and it is difficult to get out, sometimes you can't get out at all.



Duude.. I was mining on the edge of that thing. I placed one torch. A huge section appeared before my eyes... I was like


----------



## BrainArt

I'm done cooking, but I'm eating the food I was making, so I'll be on the server later. I still need to find a good spot for me to build a house. I'll probably go up to a mountain and build there.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm going back in to the server, who is joining me?


----------



## Sicarius

I'll be there shortly


----------



## BrainArt

It crashed on me, again!  Stupid Java...


----------



## BrainArt

It was a lot of fun on the server, tonight.


----------



## heavy7-665

jumping on now

Edit: And im glitched in my tower and cant move :/


----------



## BrainArt

I think I might jump back on for a while, again.


----------



## leandroab

let's do this shit?


----------



## BrainArt

I went in for a few minutes, but I'm not really feeling like playing, right now, so I left since I didn't see any signs of anyone else in there.


----------



## BrainArt

Minecraft Beta 1.6.6 : The Word of Notch

God dammit, Notch!  Thankfully, I haven't gotten round to installing the mods, again.


----------



## leandroab

BrainArt said:


> Minecraft Beta 1.6.6 : The Word of Notch
> 
> God dammit, Notch!  Thankfully, I haven't gotten round to installing the mods, again.



Updates seem to not work properly. I tried to make a glowstone with 4 glowdusts and i couldn't do it. I tried with 9 and it worked but no glowstone appeared on the output box. Glowstones also dropped a single glowdust everytime.

Beds are still buggy...
whatashite?


----------



## Sicarius

oh hey look who's home.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Someone's been griefing I think. That or there's been some data loss in the update or something. Either way there are some chunks missing in various bits and bobs. Might be worth just checking your abodes are safe!!


----------



## Chickenhawk

anthonyferguson said:


> Someone's been griefing I think. That or there's been some data loss in the update or something. Either way there are some chunks missing in various bits and bobs. Might be worth just checking your abodes are safe!!



Last I got on, there were 5-6 chunk errors I saw, and I only walked from the spawn to (what I'm assuming is) your house/temple. 

I did notice a little bit of shit griefed, but nothing major. Might have been creepers, or unfinished houses.


If you guys see random dirt and cobble blocks strewn about, that was me. My bad  My internet here is absolute garbage, and I started warping around the map randomly, placing blocks. Took me a few seconds to get out of the game.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Oh ok, makes more sense. It appears to be wooden planks and leaves that have been most affected. If your house consists of lots of them then give them a check!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

All the trees on Schecter Blvd. have been deleafed! What kind of error was that?


----------



## Sicarius

a good kind. Those bastards hid Creepers.


----------



## BrainArt

anthonyferguson said:


> Oh ok, makes more sense. It appears to be wooden planks and leaves that have been most affected. If your house consists of lots of them then give them a check!!



Good thing that mine is mainly cobblestone. I'll still sign on later and check on it, though.


----------



## leandroab

There is a permanent data loss close to Sic's house. They kinda rotate between 3 major spots... It's fucking massive. Good thing is, you can easily mine shit.


----------



## BrainArt

I just signed in and checked my house to make sure it wasn't damaged. I didn't see any, but I also didn't go all the way down to my mines.


----------



## leandroab

BrainArt said:


> I just signed in and checked my house to make sure it wasn't damaged. I didn't see any, but I also didn't go all the way down to my mines.



dude get back now

I'll be back in 1h


----------



## Sicarius

Save me from the Aussies.


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah, well. Your face.


----------



## BrainArt

I am logging on. Y'all better still be in there.


----------



## Prydogga

prepareyouranus.jpeg


----------



## leandroab

Prydogga said:


> prepareyouranus.jpeg



Wtf is up with the new textures and shit?


----------



## Prydogga

Err... A texture pack?


----------



## BrainArt

Leandrofail.


----------



## Pooluke41

I've Finally came onto the server, So can I just build a Home anywhere in the streets?


----------



## BrainArt

Pooluke41 said:


> I've Finally came onto the server, So can I just build a Home anywhere in the streets?



Yeah, for the most part. Or you can go further away from the main community and be a hermit. My house is close to the community, but still out of the way and somewhat hidden.

But yeah, as long as you aren't breaking down other people's homes, stealing from them or building into any mines that may be underneath the houses (I know at least a few of us have mines under our houses), you're good.

I also know that some of us are willing to help others out with materials and tools, within reason.


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> Leandrofail.


just one of a few lol.


I want to make a wall/fence out of diamonds and obsidian...

I need admin rights! lol


----------



## BrainArt

I'll probably sign on to the server a little bit later. I want to get my underground planting area finished. It will be even larger than it is now.


----------



## Sicarius

There's a whole lotta bro love goin' on right now.


----------



## BrainArt

Who is on, right now?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Who stole my bed while I was logged off*&#8253;

EDIT-*Nevermind, someone put it on my roof, for some reason. Why was it up there*&#8253;*


----------



## Pooluke41

Someone called Tboy or something I think.


----------



## Pooluke41

Oh yes, It appears that I am Sic's Creeper Lover.... 

God knows how that happened...


----------



## BrainArt

MC crashed, once again. I seriously need a better computer for gaming.


----------



## Dimensionator

I think I'll try this again tomorrow after some sleep.


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> MC crashed, once again. I seriously need a better computer for gaming.


Minecraft's not even that intense graphics wise lol


----------



## BrainArt

I know that, but my computer doesn't have the needed power for gaming in long stretches, really. And it's not even that old.


----------



## Sicarius

O-o


burn it.


----------



## Pooluke41

What we need on this server. Is a little thing called Creepers in Bikinis.


----------



## Sicarius

no. *shivers*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

How much RAM does your computer have? That's really the only thing you need to do to effectively run Minecraft.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> no. *shivers*









That was for you Sic... 

Its amazing what google can find


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> O-o
> 
> 
> burn it.



If I do that I wouldn't be able to play MC at all, or even come on to the forum. Didn't think about that, didn't you, Clay? 



dragonblade629 said:


> How much RAM does your computer have? That's really the only thing you need to do to effectively run Minecraft.



I don't remember, off-hand. I need a better computer just in general, though.


----------



## Sicarius

There's always your phone for posting


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> There's always your phone for posting



 Not my current phone.


----------



## Sicarius

We have to update your electronics to the 21st century it seems.


----------



## BrainArt

Sorry, my phone is a carrier pigeon. 


In all seriousness, my phone is a few years old and while it *can* go online, it's slow and really only works on facebook. I *should* be getting a new phone sometime this month.

My electronics are from the 21st century. 

I don't change electronics when the next best thing comes out, I use them until the ones I have are falling apart and then just die. I've had 3 phones (including the one I currently have) in the past 8 or 9 years.


----------



## Sicarius

I've had 5 phones the last 5 years :/
one died to a cup of water, the best damn Samsung phone ever.
then replaced with one of their Alias or w/e phones 
Had that for a couple years Then upgraded to the Storm when it came out
Storm 2 upgrade came about when my Storm 1 was stolen.
then on a whim I used my 2 yr upgrade to get a Droid Incredible, and I hate this thing with a passion..


Thought I built my desktop in Jan 09 ish, and I need to upgrade the RAM and Video Card because I keep getting blue screens from over heating during BFBC2..


----------



## BrainArt

I have a Samsung Alias and my next phone is going to be the HTC Thunderbolt.


----------



## Sicarius

I loved my Alias! I still have it somewhere.


----------



## leandroab

Wtf is up with this shit?







Can somebody explain me WHAT THE FUCK just happened? Somebody joined and decided to grief the whole fucking server?


----------



## Sicarius

Several houses have been griefed. 

Zacchy, Tboynton, and PooLuke, Seph, the guy with the Netherrack towers, too


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

We need a whitelist, NOW. The sign in Seph's house said the griefer would be back. I hope the TNT was an empty threat.


----------



## Sicarius

I'll camp in the server for a few hours, and see what pops up.

if I see someone mucking about


----------



## BrainArt

Fucking griefers... I'll come in the server and help keep watch, Sic.

You said Pry's towers were griefed? Damn.


----------



## BrainArt

Damn.  

How a griefer got into the server, I don't know. That is infuriating. 

Not to sound like I'm gloating, but thankfully my house wasn't griefed. Being out of the way.


----------



## Fiction

The griefing was a bit of a disappointment especially seeing I just finished building my house, by the way I'm 'Zackyyyy' if a whitelist is put in place, and for general knowledge..


----------



## BrainArt

Here's what I have been working on the past few days:






I found a massive cavern where that ladder is.

Now, time to stand guard, in case the griefer comes back.


----------



## Sicarius

Why haven't you mined those diamonds?!

couple things we should probably do:

first, make the SS.O page on Facebook private.
Ban the griefer
Make a whitelist. We'd need the names for everyone who's active/wants to be active.


----------



## BrainArt

Guys!!!! onelife50 is our griefer! He came back, said that he did it, said he didn't... Than he proceeded to try and troll me, after I told him to leave. He then went off somewhere and started griefing, I don't know where, yet.

If there is some way we can ban his username from our server, we should.


----------



## BrainArt

I told him to leave and never come back, but I'm not sure if he's going to abide to that without a ban.


----------



## BrainArt

Ok, he came back, but I got rid of him with a compromise. Hopefully, he'll keep his end of the bargain.






As you can see, I told him that I would see what I could do about his friend not being banned, as long as he didn't come back.

Not sure how the rest of you will feel about it, but sometimes you have to make a deal with someone to make them stop. But, banishment is Ant's decision, not mine.


----------



## Prydogga

Sicarius said:


> Several houses have been griefed.
> 
> Zacchy, Tboynton, and PooLuke, Seph, *the guy with the Netherrack towers, too*



I HAVE A NAME

Geeze, I want this guy's name and address so I can grief his shit, or rape him in the mouth, it'll be hilarious.



Seriously though, those towers took me forever.


----------



## Prydogga

Of all the people to spare, why Leandro? 

Also, even though we hopefully get a whitelist in place, I'm going to a distant land to build, to hopefully avoid more general faggotry by people griefing 'on friend's accounts'


----------



## Dimensionator

I'm Dimensionator on there if any whitelist is put in place.


----------



## BrainArt

Prydogga said:


> I HAVE A NAME
> 
> Geeze, I want this guy's name and address so I can grief his shit, or rape him in the mouth, it'll be hilarious.
> 
> Seriously though, those towers took me forever.



Yeah, when I saw the damage done to them, my mouth dropped open and rage filled my body. I'm still trying to de-stress myself from that, maybe if I get off my ass and do the dishes it'll help.

Also, we'll go to a far off distant land and build hidden homes together. 

I'm sitting here in fear that I'm going to sign on tomorrow and see everything destroyed even more.  Like I said, feel free to take as much cobblestone as you need to rebuild.

He also destroyed creeper face and our nether gate. 

Ok, I'm done ranting. I just needed to get that off of my chest to people who understand.


----------



## Prydogga

I saw Sic was VERY lucky that he didn't lose his huge house on the hill. Same goes for Leandro and anyone else who wasn't griefed. I just spent a bit of time trying to find a good place to build, but no luck yet, we may have to travel pretty far from spawn, we'll make our own place, and not openly discuss it's location or design.


----------



## BrainArt

Prydogga said:


> I saw Sic was VERY lucky that he didn't lose his huge house on the hill. Same goes for Leandro and anyone else who wasn't griefed. I just spent a bit of time trying to find a good place to build, but no luck yet, we may have to travel pretty far from spawn, we'll make our own place, and not openly discuss it's location or design.



Ninja status.


----------



## Dimensionator

That's epic


----------



## Fiction

It happened again I think, theres signs with dave chappelle quotes around and one in one of the houses saying "your house was pretty good, sorry but brainart had to be a dick" or something like that. and the nether/creeper face is completely destroyed


----------



## BrainArt

Fiction said:


> It happened again I think, theres signs with dave chappelle quotes around and one in one of the houses saying "your house was pretty good, sorry but brainart had to be a dick" or something like that. and the nether/creeper face is completely destroyed



Those are probably from when he came back while I was still on, he went around and destroyed a bunch of stuff on there. I say we ban him, I wasn't being serious when I gave him the deal, anyways; it was all a lie to get him off of there.

EDIT: I also find it hilarious that he was calling me a dick when I wasn't even saying anything remotely dickish, I was just telling him to get off of our server and not come back and never even used any curse words or anything to make it seem like I was a dick. He must have tiny penis syndrome.


----------



## Pooluke41

I was right Pissed off


----------



## Pooluke41

I'm Pooluke41 if theres a whitelist.


----------



## Pooluke41

I say we Restart the server. But There are so many epic homes that it would be a shame to waste.


----------



## Sicarius

Pry, I forgot where your house was, lol. there wasn't a sign, I forgot seph's house was his.

There'll be a chest near your towers full of netherrack if you wish.

Idk why my house was spared. It's a big enough target and I know he saw it from where he was on that big ass hill.


----------



## leandroab

Prydogga said:


> Of all the people to spare, why Leandro?
> 
> Also, even though we hopefully get a whitelist in place, I'm going to a distant land to build, to hopefully avoid more general faggotry by people griefing 'on friend's accounts'



I didn't. I got hit hard and everything is gone. I'm moving out with you guys. We can make a double train path leading to the main spawn area.. I don't care if he was banned. I'm scarred for life. Tell me the coords. later


----------



## Prydogga

I ain't putting no train line to my house, that defeats the purpose of moving to a secret location. But I will help you move.

@Sic, I'd take the netherrock, but I salvaged some of my left tower and I'm many islands away now, so I'm fine


----------



## Sicarius

I think the griefer issue has been mostly solved. 

The only thing we can do now, is just get the white list started but that's up to Ant.

-_- you guys don't have to go off to Eastern Mongolia...


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> *I think the griefer issue has been mostly solved. *
> 
> The only thing we can do now, is just get the white list started but that's up to Ant.
> 
> -_- you guys don't have to go off to Eastern Mongolia...



Bolded: May I take credit for this? Or did he come back and someone else deal with him? 

We want to move off, though. We'll still come back and visit for the summer and holidays, though.


----------



## Sicarius

I think it was a team effort, lol. 

but if you want to, that's fine. 


whilst creating the second map, I found someone's little wodden platform in the tundra. Who's be this?


----------



## heavy7-665

This is the second time my fully complete house is destroyed.


----------



## BrainArt

heavy7-665 said:


> This is the second time my fully complete house is destroyed.



Yeah, when I was wandering around, looking at the damage, I had noticed your house was destroyed. It really sucks. 


Also, if *anyone* needs cobblestone to rebuild, go ahead and take some if you know where my house is.


----------



## Sicarius

heavy7-665 said:


> This is the second time my fully complete house is destroyed.



:/ it's a shame it happened. But at least now we can spread out a bit. I actually found a really neat open area near Lean's place. Or you can do what Pry did and go to where no one's gone save for him and myself.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> :/ it's a shame it happened. But at least now we can spread out a bit. I actually found a really neat open area near Lean's place. Or you can do what Pry did and go to where no one's gone save for him and myself.



And me, when I get around to moving over to mine and Pry's new spot. It's like fight club, though, you don't talk about fight club.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Where does everyone live?


----------



## Fiction

Your photos extremely small, But I'm basically behind where you took that.

Also, everyones moving out just as I moved in, I'm not that bad.. Am I?


----------



## BrainArt

KoenDercksen said:


> Where does everyone live?



The yellow submarine.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Everyone's moving out but to where?!


----------



## BrainArt

KoenDercksen said:


> Everyone's moving out but to where?!



Not everyone, just a few of us.

Prydogga and I are moving to a secret location that no one else will know of, far away from the main community. I don't even know where our new spot is, either.


----------



## leandroab

dragonblade629 and I moved to a not so secret location. We're building some sex apartments and it will have a monorail track connecting to the main community.

WEEEEEE


----------



## Fiction

Monorail, D'oh!


----------



## anthonyferguson

BrainArt said:


> Ok, he came back, but I got rid of him with a compromise. Hopefully, he'll keep his end of the bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I told him that I would see what I could do about his friend not being banned, as long as he didn't come back.
> 
> Not sure how the rest of you will feel about it, but sometimes you have to make a deal with someone to make them stop. But, banishment is Ant's decision, not mine.



If he comes back on tell him to get fucked, cant be arsed with wankers shitting all over my work I've spent hours on. He's b& according to the server code.


----------



## BrainArt

anthonyferguson said:


> If he comes back on tell him to get fucked, cant be arsed with wankers shitting all over my work I've spent hours on. He's b& according to the server code.


----------



## Sicarius

anthonyferguson said:


> If he comes back on tell him to get fucked, cant be arsed with wankers shitting all over my work I've spent hours on. He's b& according to the server code.


I banned that account and another one he used while in the server.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Cheers Sic.


----------



## leandroab

Whitelist this fucking serverrr...


----------



## Chickenhawk

Well...all my shit got stolen. 2 big chests full of stuff.

All I have it a few tools I had on me while logged off. Fantastic.


----------



## BrainArt

Damn, Chris, shit's harsh. :/

This is why my house is hidden.


----------



## leandroab

Chickenhawk said:


> Well...all my shit got stolen. 2 big chests full of stuff.
> 
> All I have it a few tools I had on me while logged off. Fantastic.



Did you get hit by the griefer?

I got my shit stolen too.. I moved out...


----------



## Sicarius

Chickenhawk said:


> Well...all my shit got stolen. 2 big chests full of stuff.
> 
> All I have it a few tools I had on me while logged off. Fantastic.


pooluke will give you creeper sexy time.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Chickenhawk said:


> Well...all my shit got stolen. 2 big chests full of stuff.
> 
> All I have it a few tools I had on me while logged off. Fantastic.



I shall replenish thy shit.


----------



## Prydogga

I lost basically everything in the griefing, sans some wool and pickaxes.


----------



## Fiction

Yo guys theres someone on now called 'launchpad0' saying he pays for this server so he should have permissions and whatnot, anyone know whats going on..?


----------



## BrainArt

Fiction said:


> Yo guys theres someone on now called 'launchpad0' saying he pays for this server so he should have permissions and whatnot, anyone know whats going on..?



I'm pretty sure that's Ant's friend.


----------



## Fiction

BrainArt said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Ant's friend.



I figured that much haha


----------



## Sicarius

launchpad has a penchant for TNT....


----------



## Chickenhawk

anthonyferguson said:


> I shall replenish thy shit.






I'm not too worried about it, honestly. Not too hard to reacquire most of it. 


I vote for a whitelist, and a nofire/notnt mod. 

If theirs still griefing after the whitelist, it's not too hard to install a mod that'll list who does what. 

If you're interested, Ant, I can shoot you a message with the info.


----------



## Sicarius

Hawk, shoot me a PM the next time you're on the Server and I'll get you whatever you lost.


----------



## Sicarius

Brain, I'm tired of Airplanes Mod D:

tbh, since we got the SMP server going I haven't done anything in SSP :/


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Brain, I'm tired of Airplanes Mod D:
> 
> tbh, since we got the SMP server going I haven't done anything in SSP :/



I haven't played singleplayer in a while, either.  I haven't even re-installed the mods.


----------



## leandroab

BrainArt said:


> I haven't played singleplayer in a while, either.  I haven't even re-installed the mods.


 
FUCK SSP.

Multiplayer ftw


----------



## Sicarius

Hawk: 

Bro love, bro


----------



## Sicarius

Flan updated Vehicles Mod with a Panzer IV...

I love this bastard.


----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> Flan updated Vehicles Mod with a Panzer IV...
> 
> I love this bastard.



Wat?


----------



## Sicarius

the PLanes and Vehicles mod made my Flan. Adds planes (obviously) and AA guns in Planes, and Vehicles includes 2 jeeps and 3 tanks.

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic...vehicles-v4-panzer-iv-moods-teams-mputils-v2/


----------



## leandroab

nice

Can someone recommend me some useful mods?


----------



## Sicarius

leandroab said:


> nice
> Can someone recommend me some useful mods?







those are the only ones you need.


----------



## Pooluke41

Someones been on and stole all 20 of my Diamonds.... I can easily just hack them back, but its the Princible.... And somones put signs up saying things like [light] or [gate]


----------



## Sicarius

yes, there's a gate someone's building near Dragonblade's place.


----------



## Pooluke41

Oi sic, get on the server.


----------



## Sicarius

and you're not on.


----------



## Sicarius

Gentlemen,
I give you a glorious morning on our new lake.

I give you Lake Suhr.


----------



## Sicarius

also, our big black friend is back


----------



## Prydogga

Anyone around? I was just in alone, someone care to hop on?


----------



## leandroab

Your sun...

...it's not squared


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Gentlemen,
> I give you a glorious morning on our new lake.
> 
> I give you Lake Suhr.



Do I see a giant creeper monument?  Epic.


----------



## Sicarius

It has creepy white nipples.



leandroab said:


> Your sun...
> 
> ...it's not squared



Dokucraft High is to blame. I was using a Photorealistic one that had an actual Moon and Sun picture.

I want my moon to be the moon from THe Mighty Boosh. And my Sun to be Old Gregg..


----------



## Pooluke41

I can't get on the server...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Pooluke41 said:


> I can't get on the server...



Neither can I, Minecraft banner says it's online, though.


----------



## Pooluke41

I feel like crying now...


----------



## Sicarius

I bet it was that Launchpad0 guy fucking off with a shit ton of TNT, causing the server to time out.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> I bet it was that Launchpad0 guy fucking off with a shit ton of TNT, causing the server to time out.



Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Sicarius

That's what happened the last time I couldn't connect -_-


----------



## Pooluke41

TNT no mod needed?


----------



## Sicarius

wouldn't matter. he's Ant's RL friend who helps pay for the server. 

He only recently finally got his OP status. 

Again, I don't know why we're getting the End of Steam error. This is just what I'm assuming is the issue. Ant could be messing with the settings again, but it's like 2:30 in the UK. and I only see him online in the mornings (here in Central)


----------



## leandroab

So griefer is an OP?

Nice. Maybe I should give up.

I wanna play! NOW!


----------



## Sicarius

what? launchpad0 isn't a griefer. He's just a guy that gets a kick out of over using TNT..


----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> what? launchpad0 isn't a griefer. He's just a guy that gets a kick out of over using TNT..



One day there won't be any blocks left to blow up... Maybe that's why there is a half mountain next to my house...


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> what? launchpad0 isn't a griefer. He's just a guy that gets a kick out of over using TNT..



'Over' using....

When we finished suhr lake, I overused tnt.. Still have some on me though so not too much used.

But Launchpad's tnt use is like what a Rich Heroin addicts heroin use is.


----------



## Sicarius

indeed.

However, while you guys are waiting for the server to come back on.

I'll be enjoying my time in SWTOR beta


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> I'll be enjoying my time in SWTOR beta



Fuck you.


----------



## Sicarius

muahahaha


----------



## Prydogga

I started bulding a pseudo Black Mesa, I want my server back


----------



## anthonyferguson

Sicarius said:


> I bet it was that Launchpad0 guy fucking off with a shit ton of TNT, causing the server to time out.



Hahaha that's John. Yeah he does like TNT. Im gna warn him stop using fucking TNT or ill rip his nose off.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Also, server seems to be fixed now. I did have some trouble getting on bit it's ok for me at the moment.


----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> I'll be enjoying my time in SWTOR beta



Is it going to be free or pay-monthly-type-of-shit MMORPG?


Prydogga said:


> I started bulding a pseudo Black Mesa.



I downloaded a half life 2 texture patch.. hahahah


----------



## Prydogga

Id prefer a half-life 1 texture pack, might get one of the portal 2 ones. So it turn out nether has mobs in peaceful, lost all my shit in nether on the server :/ can't catch a break. If anyone has some red dye and/or lapuis stuff I'd love to trade for some...


----------



## Prydogga

Okay do I logged in, told Leandro to do the same, he didn't reply, I left. He then logs in, get's exploded and a 'connection error' and now neither of us can connect, same java error that was happening earlier.


----------



## BrainArt

Prydogga said:


> Id prefer a half-life 1 texture pack, might get one of the portal 2 ones. So it turn out nether has mobs in peaceful, lost all my shit in nether on the server :/ can't catch a break. If anyone has some red dye and/or lapuis stuff I'd love to trade for some...



I have some lapis lazuli in one of my chests in my house, feel free to take it.

Also, have you been building at our new location that I have yet to go to?


----------



## Prydogga

I had been, but I got bored. Sic knows where it is, if you want to find it. I have a new location now, where I'm doing some wicked stuff, if and when the server gets fixed again I'll get you out there.


----------



## BrainArt

Prydogga said:


> I had been, but I got bored. Sic knows where it is, if you want to find it. I have a new location now, where I'm doing some wicked stuff, if and when the server gets fixed again I'll get you out there.



OK.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I'm still getting "End of Stream" errors.


----------



## leandroab

dragonblade629 said:


> I'm still getting "End of Stream" errors.



We have an indoor pool and a monorail coming up


----------



## Pooluke41

Still can't get on... If its tnt. cant you change the map down to a previous save?


----------



## Sicarius

leandroab said:


> Is it going to be free or pay-monthly-type-of-shit MMORPG?
> 
> 
> I downloaded a half life 2 texture patch.. hahahah



I'm not supposed to talk about it, really. But it's more than likely going to be 15$ a month to keep it priced similarly to WoW.


----------



## anthonyferguson

It's not to do with TNT it's just the server being crap and gay.


----------



## Sicarius

lol yay


----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> I'm not supposed to talk about it, really. But it's more than likely going to be 15$ a month to keep it priced similarly to WoW.


Well, fuck that then... :/


----------



## Sicarius

meh.

the server is now up, guys.


----------



## anthonyferguson

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32053051/1307706406.0275.zip

that's a link to my texture pack guise  Whoever made the giant creeper, cheers. It's gna have a mob fighting arena under it.


----------



## Pooluke41

When ever I get on Im falling through the earth and cannot talk, move tele, warp kill or anything...


----------



## leandroab

"connection refused"


----------



## Pooluke41

same, Then sometimes it goes on and I hear Explosions and it Disconnects, while im falling.


----------



## Sicarius

give it some time, I'm sure it'll come back up in a little while.


----------



## Pooluke41

It better. Or My life is ruined...


----------



## Sicarius

there's always single player


----------



## Pooluke41

The Shame, THE SHAME!


----------



## Sicarius

you'll live.


----------



## anthonyferguson

It's being fucking retarded for some reason. It's completely out of my hands unfortunately, but I've sent clanforge an email asking them to kindly get their shit together.


----------



## leandroab

anthonyferguson said:


> It's being fucking retarded for some reason. It's completely out of my hands unfortunately, but I've sent clanforge an email asking them to kindly get their shit together.



Thank god... 

Tried again 1h ago. Same shit: floating in void with only sky rendered, hear explosions and then I get some random error w/ logout...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I keep getting "End of stream" errors.


----------



## Sicarius

For the time being I think it's safe to say that the server is down for a little while.

May I suggest Little Monsters on Netflix instant stream?


----------



## Pooluke41

Those last hours I had with the server were wasted, I let my friend play


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Maybe if the server is reset it will go back to normal. Granted, I would like to avoid everything being deleted. If people are hearing explosions, though, then we might not have anything left.


----------



## Pooluke41

I love the smell of napalm in the morning, but not Gunpowder....

Also I incur a vote for banning TNT and Fire! Arh!


----------



## Sicarius

Are you guys actually hearing explosions or is the sound not loading right?

Ant's already determined that it's not TNT related.


----------



## Pooluke41

I'm hearing explosions man,


----------



## leandroab

Pooluke41 said:


> I'm hearing explosions man,



Mee too, but my guess is that it's definitely a bug...


----------



## anthonyferguson

dragonblade629 said:


> Maybe if the server is reset it will go back to normal. Granted, I would like to avoid everything being deleted. If people are hearing explosions, though, then we might not have anything left.



I've restarted it countless times. I think it's a problem with the current version. I did, however, stay on long enough to make an epic apirate ship. Check it out if you get on. It's just outside the village.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

What's with all the TNT, then? Whenever I actually get on I see a whole bunch of TNT explode, then I'm falling through the void.


----------



## Pooluke41

It seems me, dragon and Leandro are effected by this void shit... TYPICAL.


----------



## leandroab

I WANNA PLAY! 

FUCK!


----------



## Sicarius

y'all are actin' like ya gonna die.


----------



## anthonyferguson

im so sorry :'(


----------



## Prydogga

IM ONLINE!

Edit: Lemme know when you've done the restart and everything. Fuckin' wolves...


----------



## anthonyferguson

Prydogga said:


> IM ONLINE!
> 
> Edit: Lemme know when you've done the restart and everything. Fuckin' wolves...



Building session was epic.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

How are you connecting? I'm still getting "End of Stream" and Java time-out errors.


----------



## Bigfan

Fuck, I'm getting "End of stream" errors and timing out. Pretty sure it's not just on my end?


----------



## Prydogga

Hmm. This is the first trouble I've had connecting tonight. You know, except when Leandro was trying to connect.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I just connected, but all I did was hear and see explosions, then falling, then darkness.

Maybe I was near where the explosions were that took the server down in the first place?

EDIT-Java time-out

Can someone with OP or admin privileges kill me? I can't use any commands.


----------



## Prydogga

Actually guys, try now. 

Edit: I was in, but I think dblade's failure to connect messed it up.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Prydogga said:


> Actually guys, try now.
> 
> Edit: I was in, but I think dblade's failure to connect messed it up.



Yeah...I saw that you, Ant, and Blackmachine were on, but I couldn't say or do anything.


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah, well earlier, we had about 4 people in, but as soon as Leandro connected, the whole thing crashed. Same thing happened again and again. It made me lose MANY diamonds.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Prydogga said:


> Yeah, well earlier, we had about 4 people in, but as soon as Leandro connected, the whole thing crashed. Same thing happened again and again. It made me lose MANY diamonds.



Well, the last place I was in was over by mine and Leandro's Sex Apartments, so maybe it does have something to do with location. Like a permanent missing chunk.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Kill me, quick! While I'm on!


----------



## Prydogga

Yep. Same deal. We had 3, you entered and it bugged out. This is very odd...

It's only ever done this when you or Leandro have tried entering, be it 1,2,3 or 4 other people already being on the server.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I'm sorry, I think I kicked you off again. Is there anyway that I can be moved? Maybe some sort of administrator setting to move people back to spawn?


----------



## Prydogga

I think Tony's working on it now, but I don't know what can be done. Maybe we'll traverse over to the sexpartments and see what the deal is...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I created a warp point to them, /warp sexapartments , if that helps


----------



## Pooluke41

Someone kill me aswell... When I get on.


----------



## Prydogga

We can't do anything once someone gets on, hang tight, we're trying to get to sex apartments, I'm hesitant to /warp because we might fall to the same fate as you guys getting that close.


----------



## Prydogga

Directions to sex apartments? I really don't want to risk warping.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Here are the coordinates that I'm to lazy to type out.

Good idea about not warping, though.


----------



## Prydogga

Coordinates aren't what Im after, I can't access them with the way my mac keys are set up, and I can't do it anyway. Anthony just left me to go and find out what was going on, and someone tried to connect and now I can't get back on until Anthony can reset it, not sure how long he's gone for either.


----------



## Pooluke41

If you go near sics home and follow his Monorail. You will see a Hill with a slight bit of TNT Craters from Dragon blowing a bit up a week or so ago. Leandros is around there.


----------



## Prydogga

Ahh. Well I'm off to bed, there's nothing I can do at the moment, with Tony gone. And it's almost 4am, I'm not going to wait around. 

Hope you gents can get back on soon enough, I've had a blast playing today, hopefully tomorrow it can be all of us playing.


----------



## leandroab

Nice, after long hours spent on the SexApartments, I come here to conclude they are evil and possessed...

Unfortunately I don't see this being solved unless restarting the server 
Or trying to change everyone's spawn points back to 0,0.

How to find the SexApartments: follow sic's monorail, while looking inland. You'll see a big entrance, carved into the mountains (which someone fucked up with TNT )


----------



## Pooluke41

Leandro you got back on? how?


----------



## leandroab

Pooluke41 said:


> Leandro you got back on? how?



No I didn't.


----------



## Pooluke41

Oh. So this isn't another leandro Fail this is a First Pooluke Fail...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Anyone having any luck? I'm not.


----------



## Pooluke41

Neither Dragon, It seems Life hates me.


----------



## Prydogga

Good thing I chose not to warp there.

As soon as I was on the monorail, shit started getting weird, everything but the rail wouldn't render, and the frama rate was a bout 2 a second. I tried /jumpto'ing 
to the end of the straight, but nothing happened, I walked up until the obsidian part, and decided 'Fuck this, I'll just kill myself and get out' which didn't work, I didn't want to jump down, cos then I would surely be screwed. So instead, I set myself on fire, which did nothing.

So I started to walk back, through Sic's house, out his door, thorugh the front gate- BAM! My jumpto works, and takes me back to the Obsidian... -.-

Repeat this process twice more until I finally escaped, and made it back to where I could see our town, but then the map wouldn't render again, and I lagged out. 

By some stroke of luck I managed to reconnect, but had no ground underneath me, and couldn't move. Commands couldn't get me anywhere, so I disconnected and tried again.
This time a /warp mobarena command I tried while stuck at the monorail kicked in, followed by /home. So that's where I am now, home.

So for the moment:

Don't use monorail, /warpto sexapartments and if you can, don't try connecting if your last location was any of these places.

Quite the odd occurrence.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Ant, can you load the map in MCedit? Maybe you can delete those chunks, it's better than staying with this going on.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm just gonna vote for a whole new Map/world.


----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> I'm just gonna vote for a whole new Map/world.



I guess that would be fair since the world is half blown up by TNT and bugged.

It's gonna suck to rebuild my house for the 3rd time.. but whatever.

Maybe we can restart with a no TNT mod or whitelist or something?


----------



## Prydogga

The world ain't half blown up at all, if you look at the central town, there's a lot of work that's gone it, and it looks good. Like Tony's mob arena and boat.

If we start a new world altogether rather than try and fix this issue I will be sad to lose all of this:


----------



## leandroab

What if I try to log in and do the teleport thingy?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

leandroab said:


> What if I try to log in and do the teleport thingy?



Commands don't work for anyone who's trapped.


----------



## BrainArt

I haven't gone into the server in a while. In fact, the last time I was on was when I was standing guard after the griefing.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Sorry for being away, I was busy getting really really drunk.

I'll go have a look myself and see if I can do anything about this shiite


----------



## anthonyferguson

I connected for a brief amount of time and found that the main source of the problem is probably some DICK HEAD having made A BILLION tnt blocks. I'm sure that the problem will be solved with time. For now just sit tight and let the explosions take their course, if you can be that patient  In the mean time I'll try my best to combat it. Apologies again.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

anthonyferguson said:


> I connected for a brief amount of time and found that the main source of the problem is probably some DICK HEAD having made A BILLION tnt blocks. I'm sure that the problem will be solved with time. For now just sit tight and let the explosions take their course, if you can be that patient  In the mean time I'll try my best to combat it. Apologies again.



Is there anyway you can move those affected away from the glitch?


----------



## Sicarius

Haa


----------



## leandroab

dragonblade629 said:


> Is there anyway you can move those affected away from the glitch?


This.

So some fuckface placed 1000000000000 TNTs right above the SexApartments? And they're still going off?

Try to reset us back to spawn point 0,0 or something... That's they only way to untrap us.. Maybe ban us and unban us... Something like that.


----------



## Sicarius

1) it's not on your apartments
2) it looks like someone wanted to play with the commands and made something out of Obsidian, and instead of /UNDO, they though a fuck ton of TNT would be the best idea.
3) I saw a skelley/zombie pigman in the middle of the day, it was weird.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> 3) I saw a skelley/zombie pigman in the middle of the day, it was weird.



So peaceful has been turned off?


----------



## anthonyferguson

Problem solved everyone!!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Hey we can log on! Thanks Ant, you fixed it!

EDIT: 'd


----------



## leandroab

I wasn't necessarily INSIDE my house last time I logged off.. I remember I was close by.

Still, it's worth a try man.

Btw this should be a lesson. Don't give OP to everyone. Just for people that is actually responsible for the server. If this is already the case, then ignore me.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm FEMA.



Come and Take it.


----------



## leandroab




----------



## Pooluke41

leandroab said:


> Btw this should be a lesson. Don't give OP to everyone. Just for people that is actually responsible for the server. If this is already the case, then ignore me.



We need a list of responibility! TO THE INTERNET!


----------



## leandroab

Mr. Ferguson gave me OP btw...


IRONY


----------



## Pooluke41

GOD HELP US.


----------



## Sicarius

I kinda miss the creepers..


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I think the Sex Apartments were built into a mountain that was an Indian Burial Ground or something. It's lagging like crazy over there.


----------



## Sicarius

That's where I was when I was trying to do build the hidden stone henge.


----------



## leandroab

dragonblade629 said:


> I think the Sex Apartments were built into a mountain that was an Indian Burial Ground or something. It's lagging like crazy over there.



Yeah. God fucking dammit, when I thought everything was sorted out...

What now????????????


----------



## Sicarius

Clan Forge is using their bandwidth for HD 1080p porn downloads.


----------



## Pooluke41

And they don't have the decency to send it over to us...


----------



## leandroab

It's not like it's LAG... The FPS suddenly goes to 0. It's like if a million of things were going on at the same time or if the game was trying to render a billion blocks...

Its fucking weird... I think we have awaken some ancient monster or some shit..

Damn you Sic for recommending me that place!


----------



## Sicarius

muahahah


----------



## BrainArt

leandroab said:


> It's not like it's LAG... The FPS suddenly goes to 0. It's like if a million of things were going on at the same time or if the game was trying to render a billion blocks...
> 
> Its fucking weird... I think* we have awaken some ancient monster* or some shit..
> 
> Damn you Sic for recommending me that place!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone




----------



## leandroab

Fuck. I was roaming around and everything looks fine. Except for where I live. FPS goes to 0. Fuck this shit. I guess I'll have to remake my house for the 4th fucking time....

FUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

EDIT 2-Didn't even finish downloading terrain.


----------



## leandroab

it's confirmed. I went around the mountain that the Sex Apartments are located. There is a circle of FPS 0 around it. It's unbearable. Solution: Don't go near it.

Now, the most important question:

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


dragonblade, login and just teleport somewhere. Be patient.. It's like a fucking black hole or something! hahahah


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Holy shit, what's going on over there? I went back to make sure, my game crashed!


----------



## leandroab

We have released the fucking Kraken.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sic, the FPS problem happens at the end of the shorter rail coming from your house.


----------



## Pooluke41

Server randomly Crashed...


----------



## Bigfan

Okay, I seem to be the only one on now. Am I the only one who's not having much trouble with the server?


----------



## Sicarius

No, when I get on it's not that bad. Just have to be careful of where you are.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I'm having a shit ton of issues. It'll connect 90% of the time, but everything I place/destroy will appear/disappear 2-3 times before deciding on what it wants to do.

Also, while riding Sic's track:



















I'm done playing for a while. Part of the issue might be my shitty ass internet here, but I sense a few issues server side. 




Oh yea, I owe you three porkchops, Sic.


----------



## leandroab

Chickenhawk said:


> I'm having a shit ton of issues. It'll connect 90% of the time, but everything I place/destroy will appear/disappear 2-3 times before deciding on what it wants to do.
> 
> Part of the issue might be my shitty ass internet here, but I sense a few issues server side.



No it's not. The exact same thing is happening to me. I checked the latency and I get around 230ms ping, which doesn't justify AT ALL taking like 15 seconds for the server to respond every single action I take.

Something is VERY wrong with the server, and appears to come in waves...

I guess it would be beneficial to all of us to reset the server and start fresh.

Nobody would agree but that's my  anyways...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I agree. 

I flooded my house anyway for a reason I don't quiet remember.


----------



## Sicarius

-_-

start a whole new seed?

Chris: Don't worry about it. I has god mode


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> Chris: Don't worry about it. I has god mode



So do I 


But I was just too lazy to pull up the item list, and /give myself something.


That reminds me...who has the latest item list? I don't feel like Googling. Mine is from Alpha, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Sicarius

Just install Too Many Items


----------



## leandroab

dragonblade629 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I flooded my house anyway for a reason I don't quiet remember.



HAHAHAHAHHAHA

Piss drunk, busted a pipe open?

EDIT: Funny, everything is back to normal. dragonblade your house isn't flooded. Here are some pics of the evil place:


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I was talking about my old place that I reoccupied because I though the apartments where still haunted.


----------



## leandroab

Been there this morning.. still works.. been redecorating...

If that fucks up again.. I'll give up and that will be my summer house or something hahahah


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

EDIT-Nevermind, got in after an hour.


----------



## Sicarius

Pistons are coming to 1.7

I don't think I'll use them at all.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> Pistons are coming to 1.7
> 
> I don't think I'll use them at all.





But what about that badass hidden entrance thing Jeb did?



Hopefully the spawn rate of slimes will be increased.


----------



## Sicarius

I've only found a slime once, and it was by pure chance.

I heard some wet sloppy sounds that were reminiscent of porn, and found a slime.

they're supposed to spawn in large open areas deep underground. and it never happens :/

But that's why we have TooManyItems!


----------



## Xaios

I read this morning that Minecraft's master server and website got [email protected] Can anyone confirm?


----------



## leandroab

Where does the slime live?



Xaios said:


> I read this morning that Minecraft's master server and website got [email protected] Can anyone confirm?



Uh.. that better not be true...

EDIT: It was actually... Now I remember I couldn't connect this morning....


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

That would explain why I've been having trouble logging in.


----------



## Sicarius

or Mojang is just having trouble with their servers again.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

It's been confirmed that they were hacked.

LulzSec claims to have brought down Minecraft, EVE Online & The Escapist | Machinima.com Inside Gaming News


----------



## Sicarius

protip:

DDOS =/= hacked.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> protip:
> 
> DDOS =/= hacked.



...DDOS is hacking, at least it is in the eyes of CompTIA.


----------



## Sicarius

considering you're not breaking into anything or stealing anything with a DDoS, it's not really "hacking". It's illegal to do in many countries, and violates just about every ISP's EULAs. 

Granted many DDoS attacks are used as a first wave of an actual hack, but I don't see it as a "hack" itself.


----------



## leandroab

Fuck them


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> considering you're not breaking into anything or stealing anything with a DDoS, it's not really "hacking". It's illegal to do in many countries, and violates just about every ISP's EULAs.
> 
> Granted many DDoS attacks are used as a first wave of an actual hack, but I don't see it as a "hack" itself.



Hacking doesn't necessarily have to be stealing, just breaking.


----------



## leandroab

Who the fuck did this to my house? Seriously. Fuck you. It's not fucking funny. Go fuck yourself with a fucking rake you useless piece of shit.








Someone decided it was going to be fun to fill the fucking mountain with lava. Well, FUCK YOU!


----------



## Sicarius

Wow, that fucking sucks, dude.

What the hell is going on?


----------



## anthonyferguson

Fuck fucking knows. I'm going to set up a whitelist. Please post your usernames, and I'll do it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Isn't there already a list in the discussion section of the Facebook page?


----------



## BrainArt

anthonyferguson said:


> Fuck fucking knows. I'm going to set up a whitelist. Please post your usernames, and I'll do it tomorrow afternoon.



My MC username is BrainArt, just like here.


----------



## Bigfan

I'm Blackmahine.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

So I just started playing this game today...and everything keeps killing the shit out of me. 

I'll probably join the SS.org server once I get over my n00b phase. If you see Whore_for_Ore walking around, that'd be me!


----------



## Xaios

I'm Chrome54. I haven't logged into MP Minecraft for quite a while, so I'll leave it up to you as to whether or not to whitelist me.


----------



## Sicarius

Vynsor

her'


----------



## Pooluke41

Pooluke41 for the whitelist.


----------



## heavy7-665

heavy7665


----------



## Dimensionator

I'm Dimensionator, same as here.


----------



## leandroab

Griefer attacked again. More lava. Rail tracks broken. random blocks everywhere..

Whoever is doing this, is probably OP (not a random dude on the internet) and probably from here...

Well, fuck you.


----------



## Pooluke41

Griefer attacked... Dragonblades home is Water logged.

I'm gonna clean it up a bit.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Pooluke41 said:


> Griefer attacked... Dragonblades home is Water logged.
> 
> I'm gonna clean it up a bit.



I did that on purpose.


----------



## Pooluke41

I feel so stupid...


----------



## Chickenhawk

< infinitycomplex


----------



## anthonyferguson

Just made a whitelist. If you can't get on I've either misspelled your name or not put it on. Just give me a shout if this is the case.


----------



## Pooluke41

Cheers ant, And get on the server.


----------



## Chickenhawk

launchpad0 is starting to really piss me off.


----------



## Sicarius

what happened?


----------



## Sicarius

pooluke killed it all.

there was 4 of use in and he joined. Now I'm getting internal exceptions


----------



## Pooluke41

New map now...


----------



## Pooluke41

Its always my fault you Creeperist Bastard


----------



## Chickenhawk

I'm timing out. Can anybody else log in?


----------



## Pooluke41

No.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I can't either.


----------



## Pooluke41

I got on/


----------



## Pooluke41

Another Restart? Again?


----------



## Chickenhawk

I'm in. I had to /jumpto at the spawn, though. I was stuck in a block.


----------



## Sicarius

Minecraft doesn't like Anthony Weiner.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I'm not trying to blame launchpad0, but everytime he's on the server for a few minutes it crashes.


----------



## Pooluke41

Fucking pissing me off.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Pooluke41 said:


> Fucking pissing me off.



We might have been slightly to blame. I have a feeling superpick is a bad thing.


----------



## Sicarius

-_- I still can't get the thing to work 


at least I have star wars..


----------



## Pooluke41

Ok I say we start a NEW NEW NEW World as this one is Shit and crashing.


----------



## Sicarius

the seed is fine.

the connection issues are on ClanForges' side of things.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I'm in. And found out why the server keeps crashing.

Launchpad0 has been wanding 600,000 blocks at a time. He said he was sorry, and told me he wouldn't do it again...


He's building a MASSIVE fucking volcano right now, though. I'll upload a screenshot later.


----------



## Pooluke41

Oh yeah that...


----------



## leandroab

So, you guys reset the server then?

Fucking awesome... Here is to a good fresh start to everyone!


----------



## Sicarius

<3


----------



## BrainArt

I'm signing in, people better be there.  

Nevermind, it's lagging like crazy for me. :/


----------



## Fiction

MEET FIFI, LORD OF THE COCKS.

... Work in progress, don't diss.


----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> <3


That's me putting some pubes on the ballsack! haha (i removed later cuz it looked weird indeed)


----------



## Pooluke41

No'ones on I am

Foreveralone..


----------



## leandroab

Wtf just happened


----------



## Pooluke41

Fucking crashed.... And I was just in the middle of creating a generic style song using notes...


----------



## Pooluke41

I can get back on phew.


----------



## leandroab

Dude.. the fucking subway line is taking a loooooong time


----------



## Pooluke41

Someones got to get on... This floating island I made is EPICLY HUGE.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Do you guise like the treehouse?


----------



## Sicarius

I do. It's pretty damn awesome.

a tad dark inside, but badass nonetheless.


----------



## Sicarius

We must build an Island for the Creeper Statue.

edit:

Island and Creeper done:


----------



## Pooluke41

MY FLOATING ISLAND!


----------



## heavy7-665

Love the workmanship


----------



## Sicarius

the fuck?

is that supposed to be some kind of lava condom?


----------



## heavy7-665

I think its shooting it. I just hopped on and that was my view.


----------



## leandroab

Fiery cum anyone?


----------



## BrainArt

That lava cock is hilarious.


----------



## Dimensionator

I finally got around to installing the Portal mod last night. Damn is it fun!


----------



## BrainArt

This is going to sound blasphemous, but I think that I'm getting bored of minecraft.


----------



## Sicarius

nah, I am, too. I only dick around in SMP because you guys are there.

hopefully with 1.7 he actually puts in some story, or other aspect to this "adventure" update.

edit:

and all I do in the server is make small islands to build gigantic mobs on.

Creeper and Skele sans bow are complete.

Don't want to do a spider, so maybe a zombie tomorrow or something.


----------



## Pooluke41

heheh, guess who made the lava Condom.... 

heheh


----------



## Sicarius

I knew it was you.


----------



## Sicarius

So, if there's ever been more proof than ever that I seriously need a girlfriend it's these:











Yeah... It may have taken an hour all together for the Skele and Zombie today.

and most of that was getting the green dye from furnaces...


----------



## Xaios

I know this might sound crazy, but I really wish it the game had more space to build vertically. The tower I built on top of a hill basically reaches to the highest allowable point.


----------



## leandroab

I think it's pointless to play single player. I find that the game is way more fun when you're together with other people building shit, and sharing stuff...


----------



## Sicarius

I still like SSP. It's fun to just dick around and kill creepers and shit.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Who did this?






There was some lava next to it, but I got rid of all that. This is the 2nd or 3rd I've found...

If you're going to do something that ugly/stupid...go away from the town.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

We are whitelisted, right?


----------



## Chickenhawk

dragonblade629 said:


> We are whitelisted, right?



I think so.

I don't think that kind of stuff is griefing. I think it's somebody wanding shit. *cough*Launchpad0*coughcough*

Whatever...I turned it into a cow pen.


----------



## leandroab

Chickenhawk said:


> Who did this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was some lava next to it, but I got rid of all that. This is the 2nd or 3rd I've found...
> 
> If you're going to do something that ugly/stupid...go away from the town.



For me that's fucking griefing. It's pointless and it fucks up the world. For fuck sakes please clean up your mess if you do it...


----------



## Sicarius

home dogs. what's good?


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> home dogs. what's good?



I haven't played MC in a while, but one of my cousins has commissioned me to join his server and help build up his city.

Also, Clay, you'll be glad to hear that I've moved into the smartphone generation, now.


----------



## Sicarius

I's so proud 'a you!


----------



## BrainArt




----------



## anthonyferguson

Yeaaaah apparently some griefing's been going down. Either it's a poirot situation i.e. someone on the whitelist is being a gigantic bellend, or the whitelist isn't working. I shall try and diagnose the problem!! Loving the giant mobs btw...


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'd like to be part of this server.  I missed the whole thing.


----------



## Sicarius

PM'd you, Ross.


----------



## Pooluke41

I "Moved" away.


----------



## Pooluke41

UPDATE


----------



## Sicarius

yeah idgaf about shears or pistons.

all I know is that I can't log on.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Can I get in on this? I know I've not been round these parts for long, but 

Edit: I can't log in either.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Thanks 


New update is up, though it seems I can't connect to the Minecraft servers to download it. 

Pistons now added (including sticky pistons). 
You can make shears to get leaf blocks from trees and wool from sheep (cannot be obtained by punching them anymore). 
TNT must be activated using redstone.
You can also stack fences on top of each other now. 

Next update is the adventure update, which is big. A new mob, new terrain types, various combat and exploration changes and whatnot. Apparently there might be some sort of levelling system. Sounds like the game is really going to start becoming what it was supposed to be. Single player is great but sometimes tedious.

Also, Notch tweeted this pic of underground ravines a while ago that I didn't see.


----------



## Sicarius

That's amazing. 

and son of a bitch the server's out of date again -_-


----------



## guitarister7321

Wow, I used to troll on this game because I thought all it was is you putting blocks together to make random shit. I had no clue it's like an RPGish game. Looks pretty cool with the zombies and such. Downloading now...

EDIT: It's $21? Shit.


----------



## Chickenhawk

guitarister7321 said:


> Wow, I used to troll on this game because I thought all it was is you putting blocks together to make random shit. I had no clue it's like an RPGish game. Looks pretty cool with the zombies and such. Downloading now...
> 
> EDIT: It's $21? Shit.



I only paid like $10-15 

But, I got it when it was still in Alpha. Wish I would have gotten it during indev or infdev


----------



## vampiregenocide

It's not even slightly finished yet. Notch plans a lot of updates ater 1.8. He has plans for all sorts of shit.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Chickenhawk said:


> I only paid like $10-15
> 
> But, I got it when it was still in Alpha. Wish I would have gotten it during indev or infdev



Alpha players FTW!


----------



## Sicarius

fuck you guys Beta ftw.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> fuck you guys Beta ftw.



We paid less, and are guaranteed free updates for the life of the game.

Yea, fuck us Alpha guys. It was such a wiser move to buy Beta.


----------



## Sicarius

we get free updates. DLC we have to pay for.

I didn't even know the game existed until 1.2 -_- shaddap


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> we get free updates. DLC we have to pay for.
> 
> I didn't even know the game existed until 1.2 -_- shaddap



You're going to have to buy the full version.


We don't, and all DLC will be free. 

No, you're definitely smarter than us.


----------



## BrainArt

dragonblade629 said:


> You're going to have to buy the full version.
> 
> 
> We don't, and all DLC will be free.
> 
> No, you're definitely smarter than us.



No, us who bought it during Beta will be getting the full game for free.



> *Please note that when you buy the game, you're paying for the game as it is right now!*
> *You will also get the full version of Minecraft when it is released.*


----------



## Chickenhawk

Beta:
- Gets full game for free (which is supposed to be released 11/11/11)
- Gets all updates free
- Has to pay for DLC after release

Alpha
- Everything free
- Everything free
- Everything free


----------



## Sicarius

Let's not turn elitest on each other -_-


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> Let's not turn elitest on each other -_-



It isn't elitist if it's a matter of math.

You get more free stuff at a lower price if you purchased it in Alpha than if you buy it in Beta.

You can't argue that.

EDIT-Well, I guess you can, but it's frivolous.


----------



## Sicarius

like I said before i didn't know this game existed until February, when I bought it.

so, idgaf


----------



## Sicarius

god damn it. now there's a 1.7.2.

this damn server's never gettin' updated


----------



## MF_Kitten

two new teasing pics from 1.8:


----------



## vampiregenocide

Those ruins look fucking badass.


----------



## leandroab

epic epic epic epic


----------



## BrainArt

If those are NPC homes, I will be very very happy. If not, it's still awesome.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Npc villages! 

Also, giant mushrooms in there, in their own biomes. Those a new biomes too. There will be a new mob as far as we know, silverfish or something like that, not sure what it does.

New lighting system looks badass too. I'm hoping they'll get to fixing the sound engine some day before final release.


----------



## BrainArt

MF_Kitten said:


> Npc villages!


----------



## Pooluke41

So whens this server back up then...


----------



## leandroab

Can someone update the server plz? 

Thx bai


----------



## anthonyferguson

updated!! go for eeeeet


----------



## leandroab

anthonyferguson said:


> updated!! go for eeeeet




FUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Pooluke41

YES!


----------



## Sicarius

'Sup lil bitches?

Sic's home to 'craft.


----------



## BrainArt

Did any of our US contingent blow up some creepers in honor of Independence Day?


----------



## Sicarius

I wasn't at home and our server doesn't allow creepers.

I would have killed people if my Creeper statue had been demolished...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

So that's why I haven't seen any creepers.


Awww...


----------



## Sicarius

yup, Ant got tired of all the TNT bullshit, so he did a no explosions/no tnt plugin, and it incidentally stopped Creepers from spawning, but you can still get Gun powder from dungeon chests.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

50 Wolves

I AM THE WOLF MASTER!

EDIT-Most of them fell off or were pushed off buildings, mountains and cliffs by other wolfs.
Now I only have seven.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I wasn't at home and our server doesn't allow creepers.
> 
> I would have killed people if my Creeper statue had been demolished...



Ahh, I wouldn't know, I haven't been on the server in a while.


----------



## Pooluke41

Why did I teach that command too dragon....


----------



## Sicarius

there may or may not be a Ghast flying around our town.


just sayin'

>.>


----------



## Sicarius




----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm online and lost. Someone show me around the server?


----------



## Sicarius

lol omw


----------



## vampiregenocide

My first time on the server and I now have a basement home.  Cheers!


----------



## Pooluke41

Cave shanties/council homes aint got anything on your new home Ross.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just tried 'Gojira' as a seed. Spawned on a large beach that was almost completely flat. Kinda boring but if you're looking for somewhere to build a large structure without having to clear lots away, might be worth looking at.


----------



## Sicarius

This is the Strapping young lad seed i just made. Looks nice.


----------



## Dimensionator

Can someone please explain to me what a seed is and what it does?


----------



## Sicarius

The Seed is what the game uses to generate the world.

When you start a single player game, you can name the save, and also put in whatever you want for the seed.

Penis, Oh Cocks, Strapping Young Lad, and Cock, make for really great worlds, surprisingly.

There's also the 404 challenge that you can look up on youtube. It's hard as fuck.


----------



## Pooluke41

one seed I like is called "PISTON"


----------



## Sicarius

I still don't have permission to use Cuboid -_-


----------



## Dimensionator

Every time I right click on a block it says I "don't have permission to use this".
Whats up with that? I can still use and place blocks and stuff, but it gives me that prompt.


----------



## Sicarius

do they disappear after you use them?


----------



## Dimensionator

No, I still use everything as it should work.


----------



## Sicarius

that's pretty weird. Not sure what that's about.

I made a Tumblr a little while ago, and I've decided I'm going to make it about games, music, and other random shit I find. Yes, I'm shameless self promoting.

claytheist.tumblr.com

I'm gonna post some of our creations from the server on their in a day or two.

It is mainly about the game I'm currently testing, and I know I've said it here what it is, if you join, and follow make comments or whatever it's cool, just don't "out" me as a tester for it. I don't have any followers or anything, but if someone does start it could get out or something.


----------



## Dimensionator

Followed you.


----------



## Pooluke41

Finally finished my Farm. It is HUGE.


----------



## Isan

Ltcomambrose is my username ... now what is the ip? ... I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Pooluke41

EESA SECRET!


----------



## Pooluke41

Some little shit's been in my farm and Destroyed some Crops... -_-


----------



## Sicarius

muahahah.

It wasn't me. Seriously, I've been in my other game nearly non stop -_-


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> muahahah.
> 
> It wasn't me. Seriously, I've been in my other game nearly non stop -_-



EVERY BREATH YOU TAKE! EVERY STEP YOU MAKE!
ILL BE WATCHING YOU!


----------



## Sicarius

-__- I didn't do it.

I've been building a sandstone house on my SYL SSP map.


----------



## heavy7-665

You've been into Farmer Maggot's crops aven't you?!


----------



## Sicarius

Your place, yea. I accidentally hit the button.

but I replanted your seeds and gave you a chest with the wheat it gave me.

neat trick.


----------



## heavy7-665

I think poo built that system for me. or jono. Cant remember

Anyone else having issues with these 1 block holes to the void? like on the surface?


----------



## Sicarius

probably Luke. His huge ass farm is the same type.

I made a video, I'm posting it on Tumblr

but you guys get it first <3

it's about my SYL Seed, a little better, and then I'm going to make a video showcasing our work on the server


----------



## Sicarius

for my homies


----------



## BrainArt

Dude, that's awesome. I love that mountain with the hole in it, in my first world, I had found a mountain with a gap and built a little house underneath the ledge.


----------



## Sicarius

I've done that, it's fuckin' cool as shit. 
I've had some really badass seeds over the updates.

you actually liked my random crazy mumbling?


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I've done that, it's fuckin' cool as shit.
> I've had some really badass seeds over the updates.
> 
> you actually liked my random crazy mumbling?



I see no problem with rambling, I do it all the time, in several different voices and accents! 

EDIT: Also, when I built my house in/on that mountain, I had scaled up the adjacent mountain (or maybe it's part of the same mountain, don't know, don't care) and built a bridge to get over to where I wanted to start building the floor. That part took a while, the floor.


----------



## Sicarius

hell yeah, I know what you mean. 

There's a new mod out there, it adds ziplines and rope bridges and stuff. it's really cool. That shit needs to get implemented in the adventure update.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> probably Luke. His huge ass farm is the same type.
> 
> I made a video, I'm posting it on Tumblr
> 
> but you guys get it first <3
> 
> it's about my SYL Seed, a little better, and then I'm going to make a video showcasing our work on the server



Yah, ZE FARM VAS ME!


----------



## Sicarius

Ja, ist was Ich.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I really wanna build a boat but I need to come up with a decent template. Nice vid btw man!


----------



## Sicarius

Thanks. In the first 2 takes of the SMP server vid I showed your house and Poolukes more, but I kept running out of time, so I had to cut them 

The new video is going to be up sometime today. Songs are gonna be a little different, Ladytron's Runaway and Interpol's PDA.


I wanted to thank you guys for watching the vids, and checking out my tumblr. There's a certain amount of ego, and pretention that goes along with being a "blogger". I guess that's what I am, now. I don't really know. I really wanted people to know how awesome the game I'm testing is, without giving up too much.


----------



## BrainArt

Not only did I watch the video, I subscribed to your YouTube channel.


----------



## Sicarius

brain send me a message on youtube, I don't think it added you.

New video will be up in the morning. 

Thursday, Gorgeous Guitar Land Day. I think that's what Thursday will be, 3-4 guitars I find smashing, and fap worthy.


----------



## Fiction

Tumblr, damn indie kids these days.

Thats you Sic, you indie kid


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> brain send me a message on youtube, I don't think it added you.
> 
> New video will be up in the morning.
> 
> Thursday, Gorgeous Guitar Land Day. I think that's what Thursday will be, 3-4 guitars I find smashing, and fap worthy.



Sent, man.


----------



## Sicarius

Fiction said:


> Tumblr, damn indie kids these days.
> 
> Thats you Sic, you indie kid





My computer installed updates and aborted the upload. I'm starting to think it doesn't want the world to know about the SSO server.

Brain, I thought that's who you were. I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Sicarius

better late than never.


----------



## Dimensionator

Great vid, Sic. Also subbed to your channel.


----------



## Fiction

Yeah I liked it, also I built fifi.. and it really is one scary piece of art.


----------



## Sicarius

It's right outside my windows.


----------



## BrainArt

Just watched the new video, the town looks awesome. And I feel special, because of the shout-out.  

I really need to get back on the server, last time I was there I couldn't find the town, at all.


----------



## Fiction

Sicarius said:


> It's right outside my windows.


----------



## BrainArt

^ 


Btw, Sic, I'm following you on tumblr, now. I broke a rule of mine and have started to assimilate even more into "society" and made one, last night.


----------



## Sicarius

my god. First a smart phone, now a tumblr?! Embrace it, be one with them.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> my god. First a smart phone, now a tumblr?! Embrace it, be one with them.



Something, something, something darkside?


----------



## Sicarius

I actually didn't mind the Family Guy parodies of Star Wars.

The chicken is Boba Fett


----------



## leandroab

Nice vid Sic... You actually said my name right hahaha


----------



## Sicarius

Ha, at least I'm not calling you "lean" anymore.


----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> Ha, at least I'm not calling you "lean" anymore.



People used to butcher my name in the US... So I would rather tell people to call me "Leo"

I dare you to say my last name though. "Abaurre"


----------



## Sicarius

A-ba-(rolling r)-re (like from Dre/ Andre)


----------



## BrainArt

I've decided that when I next play on the server, I'm going underground and underwater. Trying something new.


----------



## heavy7-665

I was gonna do that but I keep finding random holes to the void.


----------



## Sicarius

Built my runway and traffic control tower.

Just gotta install Planes again.. But I don't wanna.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Went on the server, found a hole underwater going deep underground. Thought I'd follow it down and see where it lead maybe to some cool underwater base. Before I know it I'm falling through oblivion and dead.


----------



## BrainArt

The ancients had stories of the void... Dark, dreadful stories.

BEWARE THE VOID!


----------



## Sicarius

when you log back in you have to use the /home command or it's going to kick you for flying again lol


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah I figured that out luckily.


----------



## Sicarius

anyone seen something in the water, lately?


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> anyone seen something in the water, lately?



Is it Cthulhu? Please tell me it's Cthulhu!


Speaking of which, I want to build a giant Cthulhu in the middle of the water and make it looks like he's rising out of it. I'm too lazy to figure out all of the logistics for it, though.


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah That would be really complicated.

unless you did a Minecraft version.

in that case take Zombie + Wings + Face-acles = lots of cactus green and some black. wool.


----------



## BrainArt

And water falling off of him to give the effect of him rising out of the water. 

Now, all I need to do is not be so lazy with that.

Hell, I still haven't even finished the schematics for the DTP logo that I started months ago.


----------



## leandroab

My gay MacBook doesn't allow me to play this game.


Fuck.


----------



## Sicarius

that's what you get for buying an Apple product to play games.


----------



## Chickenhawk

leandroab said:


> My gay MacBook doesn't allow me to play this game.
> 
> 
> Fuck.





Sicarius said:


> that's what you get for buying an Apple product to play games.



My macbook plays the game just fine.

Also, Sic, you've played on my server that was being run off my Macbook.


----------



## Sicarius

That's the joke.


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> Is it Cthulhu? Please tell me it's Cthulhu!
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, I want to build a giant Cthulhu in the middle of the water and make it looks like he's rising out of it. I'm too lazy to figure out all of the logistics for it, though.



Give me tomorrow, and there may be a surprise for you at the monster isles.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> that's what you get for buying an Apple product



Fixed.



Sicarius said:


> Give me tomorrow, and there may be a surprise for you at the monster isles.



I will love you forever. Are you going to make it hollow? If so, I'm making it my house.


----------



## BrainArt

I will be known as "the guy who lives inside Cthulhu".


----------



## Dimensionator

Wow. I wanna live inside the dark lord


----------



## heavy7-665

Blasting Nile while I build the great City-Tomb.


----------



## BrainArt

Dimensionator said:


> Wow. I wanna live inside the dark lord



Get your own Cthulhouse.


----------



## Dimensionator

Also, I've got a question:
What commands are available? Every time I try /list or /home it says I don't have permission to do it. The same as what happens when I right click on a block.


----------



## Sicarius

You probably need to PM AnthonyFerguson and make sure you're on the white list.

Brain: It's going to be like 4 wide until I get to the head, and it'll be 8*8*8

It'll be small but I can give you a bed and some shit.

The wings are going to take me forever, though.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> You probably need to PM AnthonyFerguson and make sure you're on the white list.
> 
> Brain: It's going to be like 4 wide until I get to the head, and it'll be 8*8*8
> 
> It'll be small but I can give you a bed and some shit.
> 
> The wings are going to take me forever, though.



 If it's on an island that allows me to dig down, I can just do that and expand underneath.


----------



## Sicarius

It's partially submerged, actually. so it's in the middle of the water.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> It's partially submerged, actually. so it's in the middle of the water.



Sweet.  I greatly appreciate it, Clay.


----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> that's what you get for buying an Apple product to play games.


I never said I bought it. It's my dad's


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> Sweet.  I greatly appreciate it, Clay.


Something lurks in the fog.






OH SHIT IT'S THE DARK LORD





There's water coming off his shoulder, wings, and hand.
There's also not a Lime Green (inner wing color) belt/band around his waist to give it a break in the color.
Not a problem, man.

edit:

Star Wars: The Old Republic has been given pre-order status.

Clay needs 149.99 for the super deluxe collector's edition...http://www.gamestop.com/collection/star-wars-old-republic


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Something lurks in the fog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH SHIT IT'S THE DARK LORD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's water coming off his shoulder, wings, and hand.
> There's also not a Lime Green (inner wing color) belt/band around his waist to give it a break in the color.
> Not a problem, man.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Star Wars: The Old Republic has been given pre-order status.
> 
> Clay needs 149.99 for the super deluxe collector's edition...Star Wars Old Republic | GameStop



 Dude!!!!! That's freaking sweet! I love it, thanks again! 

That makes me want to sign in and check it out.


----------



## Sicarius

Dooo it.

I made a couple changes.

that first screen shot was taken at ~450 FPS, the second at ~80. It really makes a fuckin' difference ha.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm going in. Time to check out Cthulhouse.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Okay that Cthulhu is fucking awesome.  I want an epic statue house.


----------



## Sicarius

What do you want?


----------



## BrainArt

vampiregenocide said:


> Okay that Cthulhu is fucking awesome.  I want an epic statue house.




Cthulhouse is MINE! I am his BRAIN!


----------



## BrainArt

So, I installed TMI on my game and now it's crashing.  I'll need to troubleshoot, real quick.


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> So, I installed TMI on my game and now it's crashing.  I'll need to troubleshoot, real quick.



you forgot to delete the META-INF file.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> you forgot to delete the META-INF file.



No, I deleted that first thing. I'd copy the crash report, but it's not staying up long enough for me to nab it.

Though, I did forget to back up my minecraft.jar, which I regret.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm using a previous backup and re-updating. Then I'm going to re-install.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sicarius said:


> What do you want?


 
Oh ermm...like a pharoah or something?


----------



## BrainArt

Got it fixed!


----------



## Sicarius

vampiregenocide said:


> Oh ermm...like a pharoah or something?


That's gonna cost you.


----------



## Dimensionator

I want a giant Link, from Zelda... how much is that worth?


----------



## Sicarius

$400. Because I hate Link -_-


----------



## BrainArt

Sic, when I'm feeling less lazy, I'll finish the blueprints to the DTP logo and we'll build a massive building to hold it, for our Church of Devy. 

Also, thanks again for the Cthulhouse. You're a champ.


----------



## Sicarius

Not a problem, man.


----------



## BrainArt

So, I just signed in on SSP and when I went to choose the world I wanted to play in, I noticed that I guess in my modding and backing up of things, my other worlds somehow got deleted...  I'm not sure how, though. 

I am an angry Cthulhu-brain.


----------



## Sicarius

You may have forgotten to copy the saves before you redownloaded


----------



## Sicarius

vampiregenocide said:


> Oh ermm...like a pharoah or something?


MIGHT be possible. I really don't know. I have to see what other colors of wool there are, other wise you're going to end up getting a burial mask.


Dimensionator said:


> I want a giant Link, from Zelda... how much is that worth?


I found a pic that might work. Its from Wind Wa(n)ker, but it should do fine. 

Find me a places to build them, and I'll start getting the dyes together.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sicarius said:


> MIGHT be possible. I really don't know. I have to see what other colors of wool there are, other wise you're going to end up getting a burial mask.


 
Either that or a giant voodoo guy


----------



## Sicarius

From the Mighty Boosh?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sicarius said:


> From the Mighty Boosh?


 
Haha not him in particular, just my minecraft character is a Voodoo man so it would be cool to have some sort of voodoo statue to live in and do me magic and shit.


----------



## Sicarius

Ah. Well.

I can do that, but I'll need screen shots of your skin. decent ones. I can take them but I won't be home until near 6am for you.

I just discovered that shears will break wool blocks.. I thought they were just for leaves and sheep shearing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

This okay?


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> You may have forgotten to copy the saves before you redownloaded



That's what I think happened. 

It sucks, but it gives me an excuse to start over on the worlds.


----------



## Sicarius

vampiregenocide said:


> This okay?


That's perfect, actually. That's exactly what I was going to get you to do.


BrainArt said:


> That's what I think happened.
> 
> It sucks, but it gives me an excuse to start over on the worlds.


STRAPPING YOUNG LAD seed, doo eeeeettt


----------



## Dimensionator

It's dangerous to go alone...


----------



## Sicarius

vampiregenocide said:


> Either that or a giant voodoo guy








Head/House:





your's is the most cramped because of the way I had to do the face :/ 

I added 2 block height to your hat, to give you a semi-proper Limey Top Hat.

edit: and because of that extra height, it allowed me to make your home 2 stories. So the bottom where you come up in is the chest and furnace area. and then you go up the stairs to the bed.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> STRAPPING YOUNG LAD seed, doo eeeeettt



Abbreviation or each word?


----------



## BrainArt

Also, I'm signing in.


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> Abbreviation or each word?


same as the band name.

"strapping young lad" it's a nice little place.

 I'm goin' to sleep


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sicarius said:


> Head/House:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your's is the most cramped because of the way I had to do the face :/
> 
> I added 2 block height to your hat, to give you a semi-proper Limey Top Hat.
> 
> edit: and because of that extra height, it allowed me to make your home 2 stories. So the bottom where you come up in is the chest and furnace area. and then you go up the stairs to the bed.


 

Okay I love you.


----------



## BrainArt

That is really cool.

Also, I added a sign on the island that Cthulhouse is facing. It says: "Do not anger the Dark Lord, Cthulhu!"


----------



## Sicarius

Glad you guys are enjoying them.


----------



## Dimensionator

There you go. It'll look like this, when I'm done. It's pretty much just a sprite, like the charmander I made.


----------



## Sicarius

so the platform should be bigger...?
PS:

Because I'm making him a Link house, I get a Charizard Sprite. 


awweeesssoooommmeee


----------



## Dimensionator

Since the sprite is about 80 blocks tall, I'll need to either build it partially in the water or (since Notch is considering raising the height cap) wait until I have enough space. You decide, Sic.


----------



## BrainArt

My payment to Sic is the DTP logo monument. When I'm not lazy. 

So, I've been trying to install some more mods on my SSP and it's done nothing but crash.  I'll keep trying, of course.


----------



## Dimensionator

Sic, I could build this one for you now, and the other one when there's enough space.


----------



## Sicarius

small one's fine


----------



## Chickenhawk

Ahem.


----------



## Sicarius

dohoho


----------



## BrainArt

I made a floating bed. Took me a while, because I was raising it with pistons instead of doing it the easy way and just placing blocks underneath me and lifting myself up there.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Chickenhawk said:


> Ahem.


 

Yeah I just saw that you bastard.


----------



## vampiregenocide

So I'm going through the nether and making this tunnel to try and get somewhere, and I hit cobblestone. I was like wtf. :| Ended up staring a ghast in the eyes. Who built that temple there? I didn't break anything, I have though made a tunnel linking the other nether portals to it (the one near my voodo house) so whatever nether portal you go through, you can still get to that place easily if you wish.

Also using this texture pack now, simple but very pretty. That treehouse on the server really looks nice with it as the leaves change colour across it nicely. http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/43474-17-ready-%E2%99%94-frendens-cartoon-pack-%E2%99%94-16x/


----------



## Sofos

whos tried out the Aether mod? i think its pretty good, only problems are:

-Lags up comp like a bitch
-Too difficult to go from island to island (have to build bridges)
-Gold and Silver dungeons are easier to find than Bronze (Gold is an island covered in Golden Oaks, Silver is basically Valhalla, Bronze are hidden on the inside of islands)
-TOO MANY FUCKING ZEPHYRS. EVEN ON PEACEFUL.

[1.7.3] Aether Collaboration Mod - V1.01 - BUG FIXES - Minecraft Forum


----------



## Dimensionator

vampiregenocide said:


> Also using this texture pack now, simple but very pretty. That treehouse on the server really looks nice with it as the leaves change colour across it nicely. [1.7 Ready&#33;]



I've been using that one since I saw it for the first time in a Hatventures video 
Definitely one of my favorite packs so far.


----------



## Chickenhawk

vampiregenocide said:


> So I'm going through the nether and making this tunnel to try and get somewhere, and I hit cobblestone. I was like wtf. :| Ended up staring a ghast in the eyes. Who built that temple there? I didn't break anything, I have though made a tunnel linking the other nether portals to it (the one near my voodo house) so whatever nether portal you go through, you can still get to that place easily if you wish.
> 
> Also using this texture pack now, simple but very pretty. That treehouse on the server really looks nice with it as the leaves change colour across it nicely. [1.7 Ready&#33;]




You're welcome for all the random portals. There's a couple hidden in places too (in mountains and whatnot). 

I'd run through the Nether, then build a portal to get out, and I was always in a mountain, or underwater, so I'd just /jumpto out of there.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I wondered wtf was up with them. Also I found a dungeon un the mine next to my house.


----------



## Sicarius

I think for every block traveled in the Nether it's 7-8 blocks in the regular world.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Maybe we should connect the portals through glass tunnels? If I remember correctly ghast can't see through glass.


----------



## Sicarius

oh yes they can.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> oh yes they can.



Yup, they sure can. I've been pondering making a Nether tunnel system. Have to tear down the current lot of portals, and make new ones, then just run tunnels through the nether to each one...after I find them all.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Ghast - Minecraft Wiki



> Ghasts will not fire at the player without line-of-sight, and this is blocked by glass, leaves, portals, or webs making safe scenic paths through the Nether a viable possibility. When not moving, Ghasts within firing range will face the player, giving the impression that they can see through transparent materials. Ghasts can draw line-of-sight through curtains of lava, and their fireballs can pass through it meaning players near a pillar of lava can be struck without seeing the source.


----------



## Sicarius

that makes no sense. someone needs to explain line of sight to Notch...


----------



## Sicarius

So where am I buildin' this bitch?


----------



## Sofos

I found this on the Android App Market. I got it, I think it is pretty awesome so far and will help us hold out until Notch releases the Minecraft Mobile (Links after jump):






Description
Minebuilder is a game like Minecraft, you can craft things
and build your own world. Currently there is a lot
work in progress, so expect a lot of updates!
PLEASE DO NOT EMAIL ME WITH QUESTIONS ABOUT THE GAME!
instead, go to the forum: *Forum - Minebuilder*
Features:
* Import Minecraft maps (unsupported blocks will be replaced by air)
* Place/Remove blocks
* Crafting
* Monsters
* Texture packs
Planned for version 1.8:
* Elevators
* Multiplayer
Credits:
Bram Buurlage - Coding
Nathan vd. Meer - Scripting (recipes/item properties)
Wayne Ashworth - Graphics (in the menu, more to come)




















Minebuilder - Android Market
Forum - Minebuilder


----------



## Dimensionator

Hey Sic, if it's not too much trouble, could you build it like this?


----------



## Sicarius

it won't be that detailed, but I can get close to it.


----------



## Dimensionator

Sure thing man.


----------



## Sicarius

so I just found out that I can't /give Cocoa beans. Nor can I /spawnmob brown sheep...


so I can make brown unless we search the map for every single brown sheep ever.


----------



## Dimensionator

Or you can use /give Vynsor 35:12 [insert number of wool here]
Minecraft Item ID's - Minecraft Info
You can spawn any item, by using the /give code, then your name, then the code then the amount. If you want 64 brown wool:
/give Vynsor 35:12 64


----------



## Sofos

Dimensionator said:


> Or you can use /give Vynsor 35:12 [insert number of wool here]
> Minecraft Item ID's - Minecraft Info
> You can spawn any item, by using the /give code, then your name, then the code then the amount. If you want 64 brown wool:
> /give Vynsor 35:12 64



/give Honeydew 46 1


----------



## Chickenhawk

Pretty sure you can just /give *name* brownwool

That's what I've been doing for red, pink, purple, and black.


----------



## Sicarius

thanks for your help, guys.

it's a little janky, but a Link is a Link.






Head is empty except for the glowstone towers for lighting, it is tall enough for 2 stories.

the head in the pic provided is H9*W10*D9, and the arms are actualy W5*D4 to accomodate the wider head. I just noticed it. I can change it tomorrow if you wnat.


----------



## BrainArt

^ Sweet, you can see Cthulhu in the distance. 

I don't see my floating bed, unless it's behind Link? Or did one of you bastards break it down?


----------



## Chickenhawk

BrainArt said:


> ^ Sweet, you can see Cthulhu in the distance.
> 
> I don't see my floating bed, unless it's behind Link? Or did one of you bastards break it down?



It should be behind Link.

Unless I broke it 



I didn't break it.


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, it's still there.

The hilarious thing is, I figured you would be the one who would break it, if anyone.  

I've started a super secret new project, too. It will (hopefully) be awesome, when I'm finished.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I'm not sure if you guys realise, but instead of using /give [username] [item] # you can use /i [item] # .


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> Yeah, it's still there.
> 
> The hilarious thing is, I figured you would be the one who would break it, if anyone.
> 
> I've started a super secret new project, too. It will (hopefully) be awesome, when I'm finished.


he was too busy locking Heavy in bedrock boxes to be bothered with your whimsical bed.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> he was too busy locking Heavy in bedrock boxes to be bothered with your whimsical bed.



Oh yea, I absolutely did that. I also kept teleporting to him, and pushing him off cliffs and Megaman and whatnot.

Hawk: God of being annoying.


----------



## Sicarius

until he does something really mean to warrant a time out.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> until he does something really mean to warrant a time out.



Ohhhh, I'd never do that.


----------



## Sicarius

just got word from my school. no extra money = no new amp for Clay 

at least I'll have minecraft...

and a new computer.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> just got word from my school. no extra money = no new amp for Clay
> 
> at least I'll have minecraft...
> 
> and a new computer.



Where's that PM you were supposed to send me?


----------



## Sicarius

Chickenhawk said:


> Where's that PM you were supposed to send me?


it's coming, I'm watching Casino Royale


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> it's coming, I'm watching Casino Royale





Mr. Bond is not as important as this.


----------



## Sicarius

but I like Daniel Craig.


----------



## Pooluke41

Nononoonnononoononnononononono....

Sean Connery>Daniel Craig.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm going to build a daniel craig now.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> I'm going to build a daniel craig now.



Wouldn't that be defined as 'griefing'?

So, it would be my duty to burn that fothermucker down, right?








cause I will...


----------



## Sicarius

I'm watchin' you fuzzy little man peach


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I'm watchin' you fuzzy little man peach




Wanna go too a club where people Wee on eachother?


----------



## Sicarius

you should check next to Ross' house.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm signing in, now. Gonna work some more on my super secret project.


----------



## Sicarius

we should build the Empire's seal from Star Wars.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Going in, don't know what I'll do, though.

EDIT-I'm going to build Andy.


----------



## Sicarius

who the hell is Andy?


----------



## heavy7-665

Did it just crash?


----------



## Dimensionator

Sicarius said:


> who the hell is Andy?



Meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sicarius

Oh.


----------



## Dimensionator

I have no idea what's being built, though.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> we should build the Empire's seal from Star Wars.



That's no moon, that's a space station!

We should build the death star.


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> That's no moon, that's a space station!
> 
> We should build the death star.




//hsphere 1 50 50

viola

PS if it's that big, the server will die


----------



## BrainArt

So, I started another secret project. This one is finished. Ready to see it?





















































What's that in the distance? 






Getting closer...









Yep, I made Roshi Island.












Inside, downstairs.







Inside, upstairs.


----------



## Fiction

I've been watching dragonball z lately, and this makes me really happy haha


----------



## Chickenhawk

I absolutely crashed the server.


Then it immediately came back up. 

My bad. I fixed what I did, though.


----------



## BrainArt

Fiction said:


> I've been watching dragonball z lately, and this makes me really happy haha



 It's not perfect, but it's as close as I could get it to Kame House from DBZ.


----------



## BrainArt

I found a way better Kame House using Google.






So much better than mine.  I thought the walls were pink (haven't watched DBZ in YEARS), looks like I'm going to have to tear the walls down and make them pink. Or find a completely different spot and start over from scratch.

EDIT: I've decided that I will rebuild Roshi Island and Kame house, I'm not 100% certain if I want to go elsewhere and rebuild, or just set the current house ablaze and use that spot. Probably the latter, since I've already got the warp set for that location and I'm too lazy to run around and look for a better spot.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> who the hell is Andy?


----------



## BrainArt

If you need help with building it, Dragon, let me know. I'd be much obliged to lend a hand.


----------



## Sicarius

I'll help you build the kame house


----------



## Sicarius

I think next will be Freddy Mercury..

or Prince..


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> I think next will be Freddy Mercury..
> 
> or Prince..



Freddie Mercury?

Can you do him on a horse?






That's the best image I can find, and yes, I know that's from Cromartie High.


----------



## Sicarius

yes, Freddie Mercury. 

I think my little Valley is going to become one of several statues.


----------



## vampiregenocide

We're going to have more people than actual buildings.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I'll help you build the kame house



 I need to find some good 360 pictures of it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

This is pretty win.


----------



## Taylor2

THAT IS SO CUTE!








































NOT GAY!


----------



## Sicarius

That's awesome.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm signing in. Going to set the first Kame House ablaze.


----------



## BrainArt

Kame House 2.0 = 99.999% complete. 

It's still not perfect, but I'm pleased with it. I also took some creative license, since it doesn't look like the one I had posted before (not the one I made, the better one).








The lava is something that Hawk made, for those who weren't there. 


Inside, downstairs.







Inside, upstairs.


----------



## Sicarius

that came out pretty nice


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> that came out pretty nice



Thanks.  It's a little disproportionate (it *should* be wider), but I made do with what I had. I didn't feel like make the island wider.

I also want to thank Pooluke for helping out with making the island look more realistic and less artificial. 

I need to add more sand and then it will be complete.


----------



## Chickenhawk

> The lava is something that Hawk made, for those who weren't there.



Luke started it 

Looks good, Brandon. Now, disassemble anything Luke touched.


----------



## BrainArt

He only made the island more realistic, I did the house and sand on the edge of the island.


----------



## Pooluke41

Chickenhawk said:


> Luke started it
> 
> Looks good, Brandon. Now, disassemble anything Luke touched.




I won the War!


----------



## Sicarius

you won a battle. 

The war is still going.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> you won a battle.
> 
> The war is still going.



Oh Christ... As long as they don't use Roshi Island, again, I'm cool. We should build an arena even further away from the town, so they can have their war there.


----------



## Sicarius

is already done.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> is already done.



Yup. Pretty nice one, too. 

Guess most of the battles will be spleef. I'm cool with that.

First one to touch lava loses. Best 2 out of 3.


----------



## Sicarius

It'll be a spleef arena, and I'm going to try and do wool above lava. 

I just have to find out how high it has to be so the lava doesn't burn the shit.

Sheers. The weapon of choice.

4 blocks above the layer of lava is safe for wool, it seems. So yay that.

Boo removing a shit ton of glass..


----------



## BrainArt

I think I'll sign on for a bit and check out this arena.


----------



## Sicarius

just do /warp arena


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> just do /warp arena



It's a really cool looking place. 

We should make rules for the arena, as well.


----------



## Sicarius

yeah it's all coming.

I'm going to do 4 color areas, Blue, Lime Green, Red, and Purple. with a White border.

We'll come up with rules and stuff as we get serious about it


----------



## Sofos

NEW MOB! i think its an alien. or something. iunno.


----------



## Sicarius

The Long Armed Man?

Stealin' blocks apparently.

awesome.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> yeah it's all coming.
> 
> I'm going to do 4 color areas, Blue, Lime Green, Red, and Purple. with a White border.
> 
> We'll come up with rules and stuff as we get serious about it



Sweet. How far from Kame House is the arena? Or is it in a different direction from the town? Roshi Island is far up in the north east, it doesn't even show up on map_0.


----------



## BrainArt

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> NEW MOB! i think its an alien. or something. iunno.



It looks like a version of the Slender Man.


----------



## Sofos

BrainArt said:


> It looks like a version of the Slender Man.



i was just thinking that too, but no suit.


----------



## Chickenhawk

BrainArt said:


> Sweet. How far from Kame House is the arena? Or is it in a different direction from the town? Roshi Island is far up in the north east, it doesn't even show up on map_0.



I actually have no fricken clue where the arena is in relation to anything else. I just warp there.

Actually...I just /tp to Clay, who was working on it.


----------



## Sicarius

Edit:

give yourself Map 8, and it's on the center of it.

for those with Map 0, go north, for a while, and you'll see it eventually.


----------



## Fiction

I've had some bad experiences with slenderman. Only thing to freak me out visual wise, thanks to a series of pranks played out by my friends, it actually fucked me up for about 2 weeks were I was paranoid 24/7. They ended up confessing everything they had did to me in the End cause i got super anti social. Turned my phone off cause I was recieving texts off numbers with things like "turn around" and when I wouldcall back it would say it was a restricted number, but it was supposodely my friend sending them from a program on his computer.

..gasp..cool story..bro

Anyways, it better not be slenderman haha


----------



## Chickenhawk

Know Your Meme said:


> On July 26th 2011, Notch, Minecraft&#8217;s creator, posted on his Google + account a screenshot of his game featuring new monsters that will appear in an upcoming update.[32]
> In a Reddit&#8217;s post from the same day, Notch stated that the mob&#8217;s name would be Enderman as a reference after someone, user drodeznop, coined the name &#8220;Slender Man&#8221;.[33]
> An entry on the Minecraft Wiki has then been made with images featuring a clearer view of the creature.[34]



It *IS* Slender Man! Notch is just calling it Enderman, which is a way better name


----------



## Sofos

ok. NOW the game is fucking scary.


----------



## Fiction

Damn it


----------



## BrainArt

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> ok. NOW the game is fucking scary.


----------



## BrainArt

Maybe it's actually Paul Gilbert or Buckethead dressed all in black?


----------



## Chickenhawk

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> ok. NOW the game is fucking scary.



Pussy.


----------



## Sicarius

Just something else for me to shoot arrows at. Especially if that mother fucker is a block stealin' bitch.


----------



## vampiregenocide

New mobs you say?










Lock and load boys.


----------



## vampiregenocide

1.8 will have flat glass as well aparently.








Also this logo shows the player holding a lit torch and a sword, this could imply dual weilding and being able to use lit torches while walking.


----------



## Pooluke41

IMA SIGNING IN.


----------



## BrainArt

I'd sign on, but my computer is off and I'm laying down in bed, trying to get sleep. You can see how well that's going.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I don't think we should have invincibility on. Part of what makes Minecraft good is fear, and seeing as I can teleport out of harm's way anyway mobs are pretty much useless beyond their items.


----------



## Sofos

vampiregenocide said:


> Also this logo shows the player holding a lit torch and a sword, this could imply dual weilding and being able to use lit torches while walking.


he said on G+ that he plans on making torches finite now, and making redstone powered lamps from glowstone i believe, so this would make sense.


----------



## Sicarius

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't think we should have invincibility on. Part of what makes Minecraft good is fear, and seeing as I can teleport out of harm's way anyway mobs are pretty much useless beyond their items.



Yeah, same here. I always thought we should give OP to everyone so they can build their houses, and then take it away from all but a few, so we can still have admins, but we're all basically on our own.

A responsible, wool statue building OP. >.>


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sicarius said:


> Yeah, same here. I always thought we should give OP to everyone so they can build their houses, and then take it away from all but a few, so we can still have admins, but we're all basically on our own.
> 
> A responsible, wool statue building OP. >.>


 
You know what must be done.


----------



## Sicarius

vampiregenocide said:


> You know what must be done.


Build Skullet/ SYL Era Devy?


----------



## Pooluke41

You could just not use God?


----------



## Sicarius

but with OP you still have the ability to turn it back on.

As much as I love swimming in lava, it is pretty BS.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Yeah, maybe after a while we should reset to a plain SMP, Creepers and all.


----------



## Sicarius

well not reset. 

Just whoever wants to be deOP'd will be so they can enjoy the game the way it was meant to be.

If you want help whoever is still an OP can/will help out.

Minecraft Creeper Emergency Agency and whatnot.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I'm gonna go wander away from the town a bit, and build a house then de-god myself for a while, and turn it back on whenever it's time to build another massive castle.

I'm keeping OP though


----------



## BrainArt

Chickenhawk said:


> I'm keeping OP though



This.


----------



## Sicarius

That's what you think


----------



## Sofos

Pooluke41 said:


> You could just not use God?



this. honestly, im just on the server to build, not to fight or anything. id be rather bummed if they took that ability away.


----------



## Sicarius

Like I said, if you don't want to be de-op'd you won't be.

to those that do want to /deop yourname

and that way the ones who want do, can do it themself, or ask one of the others to do it for 'em.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm signing on.


----------



## Dimensionator

I'm not using god mode, I dont even know how to turn it on


----------



## BrainArt

Dimensionator said:


> I'm not using god mode, I dont even know how to turn it on





Spoiler



magic


----------



## Chickenhawk

BrainArt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> /god





Spoiler



SHUT THE FUCK UP, ASSHOLE!!! WE'RE TRYING TO GET PEOPLE AWAY FROM USING GOD MODE! THAT SHIT'S LIKE FUCKING HEROIN, AND WE'RE THE METHADONE CLINIC!!! GAH!


----------



## BrainArt

What are you talking about?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Spoiler



/deop brainart /banbrainart


 


I still :wuv: you, Brandon. I didn't get much sleep in the past week, so I'm hyped up on 5 hour energy, mountain dew and muthafuckin [email protected]!!


----------



## BrainArt

It's all good, Chris.  I know the not much sleep thing all too well.


----------



## Sofos

i figured out godmode last night, but am only using it to do an under water build right now (walkway from my house to connect to the other walk ways)


----------



## Sicarius

Chickenhawk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> /deop brainart /banbrainart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still :wuv: you, Brandon. I didn't get much sleep in the past week, so I'm hyped up on 5 hour energy, mountain dew and muthafuckin [email protected]!!



I remember one night when I was at the dispatch center. I drank 1 of those, one of the giant Monsters, and an Arizona green tea.

I was asleep in 3 hours.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> I remember one night when I was at the dispatch center. I drank 1 of those, one of the giant Monsters, and an Arizona green tea.
> 
> I was asleep in 3 hours.


 
Y'know, Clay, that's what usually happens to me when I drink energy drinks, but I figured if I drink enough to replace all the fluids in my body with tarueine and caffiene, I should be alright


----------



## Sicarius

the Bawls energy drink works wonders.

especially for the lady friend 

http://notch.tumblr.com/post/8208212863/the-psychology-of-the-reticle-and-the-feeling-of


----------



## BrainArt

I read that before going to bed, last night. Scary shit.


----------



## Chickenhawk

...creepy.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm still just gonna shoot them with arrows.


----------



## Pooluke41

I'm gonna have too make a Huge Hallway that Automaticly Closes Behind me now.


----------



## Sicarius

I bet you a $1 they'll teleport into houses.

And that's a US $1. None of this exchange rate bullshit.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Nah I doubt they'd be able to teleport through blocks, that'd be overpowered.


----------



## Pooluke41

Well If so, I'm Gonna Cry Tears of Unhappiness.


----------



## Sicarius

vampiregenocide said:


> Nah I doubt they'd be able to teleport through blocks, that'd be overpowered.


The way he was talking is they're going to hit pretty damn hard to begin with. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> I bet you a $1 they'll teleport into houses.
> 
> And that's a US $1. None of this exchange rate bullshit.


 
Make sure you don't pay till after Tuesday, so the fucking Peso will be worth more.

$1US will = 0.003 EURO after we lose our AAA credit rating


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Damn Minecraft, You scary!


----------



## chimp_spanner

I just started playing again. Really excited about the new features Notch was talking about. Particularly NPC towns.

And that new monster sounds like the worst thing in the world ever. Maybe even worse than creepers.


----------



## chimp_spanner

Also...Ross just informed me there's a SS server now. How do I get in on this - build myself a chimp cave?


----------



## vampiregenocide

If the Enderman is worse than creepers, I might cry.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Welcome aboard, Paul 

I'm absolutely going to listen to your music while I annoy the shit out of you on the server


----------



## Pooluke41

Chickenhawk said:


> Welcome aboard, Paul
> 
> I'm absolutely going to listen to your music while I annoy the shit out of you on the server



We all are.


----------



## Sicarius

I still know nothing about Chimp Spanner.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> I still know nothing about Chimp Spanner.


 
*sigh*

God damnit Clay 

/deop Vynsor

/ban vynsor

/setfire vynsor




Awesome edit:

So, it just popped into my head that a spanner in the UK is a wrench (thanks Top Gear).

Does that mean that Chimp Spanner is just another way of saying Monkey Wrench? And not some real deep title that has to do with the missing link, and humans evolution from simple primates? 

I think too far into shit


----------



## Fiction

Chickenhawk said:


> *sigh*
> 
> God damnit Clay
> 
> /deop Vynsor
> 
> /ban vynsor
> 
> /setfire vynsor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome edit:
> 
> So, it just popped into my head that a spanner in the UK is a wrench (thanks Top Gear).
> 
> Does that mean that Chimp Spanner is just another way of saying Monkey Wrench? And not some real deep title that has to do with the missing link, and humans evolution from simple primates?
> 
> I think too far into shit



I remember reading that the name came from Foo Fighters 'Monkey Wrench'.


----------



## Sicarius

Chickenhawk said:


> *sigh*
> 
> God damnit Clay
> 
> /deop Vynsor
> 
> /ban vynsor
> 
> /setfire vynsor



Mad.

Not my fault I don't like Djent -_-


----------



## KoenDercksen

Good ole chimpy isn't djent 

I wanna get in on this server as well... *starts reading whole thread*

by the way is there a ventrilo of some sorts?


----------



## Fiction

Sicarius said:


> Mad.
> 
> Not my fault I don't like Djent -_-



You love djent, and dream theater.


----------



## Prydogga

AHHHHH Everytime I see posts in the thread I expect someone to be online in the server. 

WHERE ARE YOU CUNTS!?


----------



## BrainArt

Prydogga said:


> AHHHHH Everytime I see posts in the thread I expect someone to be online in the server.
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU CUNTS!?


 In different parts of the world. 

I'd sign on, but I don't really feel like it, right now.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Haha so I spawned in front of this nether portal with a lava thing around it.

gonna search you guys! Is there an overview of all the commands we can use? like the warp shit etc


edit;

haha i made a little dirt house on some island. dont have torches yet so im probably going to die.. alot.
around what times are you guys online most of the time?


----------



## BrainArt

KoenDercksen said:


> Haha so I spawned in front of this nether portal with a lava thing around it.
> 
> gonna search you guys! Is there an overview of all the commands we can use? like the warp shit etc
> 
> 
> edit;
> 
> haha i made a little dirt house on some island. dont have torches yet so im probably going to die.. alot.
> around what times are you guys online most of the time?



If you're still on, I'll sign in and warp you to the town.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Thanks for the help BrainArt 

I think it would be cool to set up a voice chat system, no? Like a ventrilo server or maybe even an xfire group or something..


----------



## vampiregenocide

Chickenhawk said:


> It is a different way of saying monkey wrench I think yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Sicarius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad.
> 
> Not my fault I don't like Djent -_-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do need to listen to Chimp Spanner, it's more than just djent. Imagine if Meshuggah and Simple Minds had a secret lovechild. Check out 'Under One Sky' and 'Bad Code' and listen until you like them.
Click to expand...


----------



## BrainArt

KoenDercksen said:


> Thanks for the help BrainArt
> 
> I think it would be cool to set up a voice chat system, no? Like a ventrilo server or maybe even an xfire group or something..



I'm not sure if my mic would want to do that.  It hates Skype, so I'm leery to use it on other voice chats. Though, it could just be Skype. 

As long as none of you make annoying high pitched girly noises like Simon from Yogscast, I'm fine.


----------



## KoenDercksen

We probably need someone in US to do the hosting though.. When you host a ventrilo server from your own pc, it hosts 8 people max which is ok cause the server is 8 people as well. I'm willing to do hosting once I get my new pc, but that's gonna take another week or two... And im in Holland so that'd probably provide a high ping to the rest of you lol.

Anyone up for hosting a ventrilo server?


----------



## chimp_spanner

Holy shit, I'm in! How do I type? And where is...anyone?


----------



## KoenDercksen

I'll login lol, be right there


----------



## Sicarius

I'll get on in a second.

There's always Mumble. It's a bit more involved of an install, but you can find places that have Mumble servers for free. I had one but I forgot about it.


----------



## chimp_spanner

Wait. I think something's up. Everything I do it says I don't have permission. I'm hiding in some sand, because there are zombies and I don't know where/if I'm allowed to build a house


----------



## chimp_spanner

Sorry I had to scoot guys - lag was awful and I had to cam with the good lady. But it's fun! I'm building a bond-villain-esque holiday home with a sea view haha. We'll have to find a good way of letting each other know when we're on. Facebook group or something?


----------



## Pooluke41

chimp_spanner said:


> Sorry I had to scoot guys - lag was awful and I had to cam with the good lady. But it's fun! I'm building a bond-villain-esque holiday home with a sea view haha. We'll have to find a good way of letting each other know when we're on. Facebook group or something?




Where's the Giant laser...


----------



## KoenDercksen

There is a facebook group already I believe! Search for ss.org minecraft in google.. You'll find it.

Also... I suck at this but hey.







/warp chimp


----------



## chimp_spanner

Pooluke41 said:


> Where's the Giant laser...



Don't know about a laser, but maybe a missile launch silo or something


----------



## KoenDercksen

I'm working on setting up a Mumble server... Should be up soon.

You can download the client at Mumble


----------



## Pooluke41

chimp_spanner said:


> Don't know about a laser, but maybe a missile launch silo or something




Sharks.


----------



## 7stringryan

Sup guys, me and chimp are online now 

Im hoping someone could sort me out with some OP controls?


----------



## Sicarius

after looking at Garrett/ SoliderofFilth's house. I came up with an idea.

Contest to see who can build the best looking and coolest house.

the catch: No OP. No TooManyItems. No Give commands. 
You can only build with what you can find and craft on your own. We'll give everyone 3 days to build their home. 

Grading scale: 
Points 1-5: Area of home.
1 point for Wooded area
2 points for grasslands
3 points for island/ cave
4 points for tundra/snow
5 points desert.

Basically what would be the harshest environment will be awarded the most points.

Points 1- 5: Size
1 point for small shack
2 for multi-room dirt/cobblestone/Cave Home CLOSE TO THE ENTRANCE
3 points: Stone house, multiple rooms, NOT in a cave.
4 points: Deep Cave home, multiple rooms.
5 points: Stone, Nether Rack, Obsidian any combination, any location. Must be multiple stories, multiple rooms.

Points: Cumulative of 10: Additions.
As divided up for the following:
Wheat/Sugarcane/Cacti Farm (max 3 of 10)
Quarry 
flower garden
Pasture/Dock (where applicable) (for fairness: only 1 will be counted towards the points).
* TBD
* TBD
* TBD
* TBD

Other categories to be determined.


Who would be up for something like this/ has any idea?


bonus: +1 point for the house being in the Nether to all areas.


----------



## BrainArt

It sounds like a good idea to me. 

Though, if we do that, we should have a few people judging. The judges should keep OP ad the contestants should be de-oped until it's over, to ensure there's no cheating.


----------



## Pooluke41

If you want, i'll judge.


----------



## BrainArt

Pooluke41 said:


> If you want, i'll judge.



I think that we should maybe have the judge position(s) rotate, that way each of us can compete in the competition and judge.


----------



## Dimensionator

As will I.
EDIT: Ninja'd by Brandon 
I agree.


----------



## Dimensionator

Doublepost


----------



## BrainArt

Prydogga had an accident with some lava inside of Cthulhouse. I got it fixed, though.


----------



## Sicarius

why was he playing with lava in your house?

and +1 to rotating judges.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> why was he playing with lava in your house?
> 
> and +1 to rotating judges.



I don't know why he was playing with lava inside Cthulhouse.


----------



## Sicarius

punch him in the Dick. when do we want to do this? and who's in?


----------



## Sofos

Sicarius said:


> punch him in the Dick. when do we want to do this? and who's in?



its gonna have to be on a weekend, cuz i got school starting this Thursday, and work all weekend. Id do it, but work and school and rifle shooting are gonna take up all my time :/

Monday: School til 4, work 5-10
T/W/Th: School til 4, rifle til 9
Monday: School til 4, work 5-10
Saturday: work 12-5
Sunday: work 5-10.

no free time at all basically


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I can't do this until I get back from Jersey on the tenth. My mom forgot the administrator password on her work laptop so I can't install Java.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> punch him in the Dick. when do we want to do this? and who's in?



I'm down to be one of the first judges.

Also, are we going to let the contestants build where ever they want? If we do, it shouldn't be near the town, we'd also have to find someway of getting there easily, without a warp. (I'm not sure if non-OPs can set a warp?)


----------



## Sofos

BrainArt said:


> I'm down to be one of the first judges.
> 
> Also, are we going to let the contestants build where ever they want? If we do, it shouldn't be near the town, we'd also have to find someway of getting there easily, without a warp. (I'm not sure if non-OPs can set a warp?)



if u guys wanted, i could make X amount of plots 50x50 or something, that is the building area. make it a bit easier to judge too, as they would be given a certain area.

make a warp point to it that would be like /warp challenge


----------



## Sicarius

I'm thinking everyone will pick their place as OP, then set warp to their username (or something available), then de-op themselves and get to building.

there's no prize, really. So if you can't participate you can always judge when you can.

Found my place. /warp Sic


----------



## Dimensionator

I probably won't be able to participate, as my internet is pretty shit lately.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I won't be able to participate. Because I don't want to.

Seriously. 


My MacBook is on hiatus until I get a new power cord for it (fucking magplug fucking garbage fuck ), so no Minecraft till then.


----------



## Pooluke41

The area behind the chimp logo is being used so Dont take it for the comp....


----------



## Pooluke41

Well the Server Crashed...

But I did A bit of wanding, nothing thats Launchpad size.

Should come back in a sec...


----------



## Pooluke41

Its back on.


----------



## Sicarius

no more wand.


----------



## Pooluke41

I guessed that.


----------



## Fiction

Bad Luke!


----------



## Sicarius

there's always been the unsaid rule of "not too much wanding"

and then someone starts dickin' around on their own -_-


also about the Comp, How about we give everyone a week to gather materials. You still have to do it the old fashioned way, and then 3 days to build?


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> Bad Luke!


----------



## Fiction

I guess i'll participate. I guarantee, my house will suck though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm gonna sit it out, because I have an idea for a built thats a little to crazy for me to do legit.

Also I think a lot of the nether portals should be destroyed. It's pissing me off trying to get to certain places and ending up in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Chickenhawk

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm gonna sit it out, because I have an idea for a built thats a little to crazy for me to do legit.
> 
> Also I think a lot of the nether portals should be destroyed. It's pissing me off trying to get to certain places and ending up in the middle of nowhere.


 
Tear 'em down 

Also, /warp hypercube

That thing might be messing part of it up, feel free to destroy that too 

The crazy amount of portals was an experiment, and my laptop went kaput before I could take them all back down. There's a few hidden under water and in mountains, but that was entierly by accident.


----------



## Sicarius

too busy abusing a glitch in ToR to deal with portals.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm too busy not giving a crap to deal with portals.


----------



## Pooluke41

I'm too busy with My secret project me and koen are doing....


----------



## BrainArt

Pooluke41 said:


> I'm too busy with My secret project me and koen are doing....



Y'all are ripping off my ideas for secret projects. 


I have several, by the way.


----------



## Sicarius

copy cats.


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> Y'all are ripping off my ideas for secret projects.
> 
> 
> I have several, by the way.



THIS ONE IS BIG!

Bigger than a Dean Headstock...


----------



## BrainArt

Pooluke41 said:


> THIS ONE IS BIG!
> 
> Bigger than a Dean Headstock...



Who says my projects aren't massive? Few of you have even seen one of them and I'm sure I'm the only one that knows how to get to both without warps. (I do have warps set, though.) 


But, that is pretty big if it's larger than a Dean headstock.


----------



## Fiction

I'm too busy to be busy, I only have time to sit on my ass and do nothing.


----------



## Pooluke41

Its like 150x150 we have plotted out and used. but thats onlt the middle.


----------



## Pooluke41

anyone gonna come online?


----------



## BrainArt

I might. And by might, I mean that I'm signing on, now.


----------



## BrainArt

It's lagging like crazy for me, right now. I might be back a bit later after I do some things.


----------



## Pooluke41

Phew. With Zack's help I finished the first 3 or 4 floors of the temple, Now for the Templey bits.


----------



## Pooluke41

THE MAIN BUILDING IS DONE!  Well, Mostly, some touch ups are needed.


----------



## Sicarius

pics

or I sack that shit.

Viking style.


----------



## Pooluke41

Ok, Ok...


----------



## BrainArt

That is coming along nicely, Luke.


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> That is coming along nicely, Luke.




SO MANY SQUID IN MY ZEN GARDEN D:


----------



## Sicarius

nice


----------



## Fiction

That's awesome dude


----------



## Pooluke41

The walls Main Shell is done.... Finnally


----------



## BrainArt

I showed this to my mom, last night, Luke. She was extremely impressed with the work.


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> I showed this to my mom, last night, Luke. She was extremely impressed with the work.




And you stole it for your own. 


Scenario


Brainart's Mother:  Hello son.

Brainart:  Hello Mother.

Brainart's Mother:  Whats this?

Brainart:  Something I made on Minecraft.

Brainart's Mother:  I am Impressed.

Brainart's Mind:  FAWK YEAH.


Did that Happen?


----------



## BrainArt

No, I gave credit where credit is due, I said "one of the guys" which usually when I start a sentence with that, my mom knows I'm talking about one of you guys from here.


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> No, I gave credit where credit is due, I said "one of the guys" which usually when I start a sentence with that, my mom knows I'm talking about one of you guys from here.


----------



## Pooluke41

Theres No'one on...


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> No, I gave credit where credit is due, I said "one of the guys" which usually when I start a sentence with that, my mom knows I'm talking about one of you guys from here.


That's cool and sad at the same time, lol


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> That's cool and sad at the same time, lol




heh


----------



## Pooluke41

Finally, the Padoga and the surrounding area that is visible is done....

Also If anyone wants to Be a part of my asian city Just build an asian Themed Home outside the Walls.

Rules for mah city.

Use Redwool, planks and Cobble. (cobble only used for foundation.) Also Glowstone.

No building in city,

Anything visible must be Asian.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm building something in one of my SSP worlds.


Also, put Devin Townsend Project as the seed. So sweet.


----------



## BrainArt

I started another new world.


I have a city mod installed, and when I found the first city that spawned, I proceeded to place massive amounts of tnt all over the place and set it off. So much chaos and destruction. It feels good to blow some stuff up, once in a while.


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> I started another new world.
> 
> 
> I have a city mod installed, and when I found the first city that spawned, I proceeded to place massive amounts of tnt all over the place and set it off. So much chaos and destruction. It feels good to blow some stuff up, once in a while.




Make Statues Of people and Blow them up!


----------



## BrainArt

It's funny, I had it all connected together, so that once I hit the lever and the current traveled through the redstone to the first block that blew up, the rest would follow suit in a chain reaction. 

My game lagged like hell when it was all done, though.


----------



## KoenDercksen

That's awesome.


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, it was. If I could have figured out a way to set off the TNT from up high, I would have gotten on top of a tall building and watched it all from above.


I had a massive (and I mean MASSIVE) amount of TNT in one area, stacked up so that it looked like a skyscraper. That area has the most damage.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Hawt diggety dayum not having internet in my new house sucks so much you would not know.


----------



## Pooluke41

anthonyferguson said:


> Hawt diggety dayum not having internet in my new house sucks so much you would not know.





I stole all possible Internet for you in my Porn Downloading Scheme.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Pooluke41 said:


> I stole all possible Internet for you in my Porn Downloading Scheme.



FFFOCKA YUUUUUUH PULUKEE

also gtf online, im suffering withdrawals and I want someone to show me round what's new.


----------



## Pooluke41

anthonyferguson said:


> FFFOCKA YUUUUUUH PULUKEE
> 
> also gtf online, im suffering withdrawals and I want someone to show me round what's new.



I've been out all day man. NOW GET YOUR ASS ONLINE!


----------



## heavy7-665

Who griefed my stuff? 

Edit: Looks like alot of stuff has been griefed.


----------



## Pooluke41

heavy7-665 said:


> Who griefed my stuff?
> 
> Edit: Looks like alot of stuff has been griefed.



What did you build?


----------



## heavy7-665

Pooluke41 said:


> What did you build?



My giant coat of arms is gone and most of the statues are either messed up or lava'd


----------



## Sicarius

I heard there were "incidents" with lava in Cthulhouse.

Anything else that's wrong I'll fix later.

What's the status of Mumble, Koen?


----------



## Pooluke41

heavy7-665 said:


> My giant coat of arms is gone and most of the statues are either messed up or lava'd



Come back on Quickly then.


----------



## Pooluke41

Some Fucking little Shithead Cunt ruined my House FUCK FUCK FUCK.

Not my New one.
But the ORIGINAL ONE...

We need to Condense the OP's and have a group of Admins.


----------



## Sicarius

Okay, while we wait for Ant to get back with Luke:

1) I want a list of everyone's OP Status (have or do not) and their Minecraft screen name.

2) We have to consolidate the number of OPs we have, and verify everyone that is active in the server with those that are in this thread.


If you have OP and DO NOT NEED IT, let us know and we will take it away, but make sure you're added to the whitelist.

Please, I'm asking everyone to comply.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Pooluke41 said:


> Some Fucking little Shithead Cunt ruined my House FUCK FUCK FUCK.
> 
> Not my New one.
> But the ORIGINAL ONE...
> 
> We need to Condense the OP's and have a group of Admins.


 
I can promise you guys I didn't do shit to anybody. I know I'm a suspect, since I'm a dick 

I haven't even been on the game since July 29th (when my MacBook died). 

I'm guessing the fingers should be pointed towards the non-SSO users.


EDIT for Clay:

infinitycomplex

I am OP'd, and would like to keep it since I have a compitition in mind I want to host eventually. I'm currently not active, but will be once I get the Mac back up and running (a week, I'm guessing).


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> Okay, while we wait for Ant to get back with Luke:
> 
> 1) I want a list of everyone's OP Status (have or do not) and their Minecraft screen name.
> 
> 2) We have to consolidate the number of OPs we have, and verify everyone that is active in the server with those that are in this thread.
> 
> 
> If you have OP and DO NOT NEED IT, let us know and we will take it away, but make sure you're added to the whitelist.
> 
> Please, I'm asking everyone to comply.







Well Obviously me.
And Same name... With Op...


----------



## heavy7-665

heavy7665

Op and would like to keep it


----------



## Sicarius

Anyone still around from the last time isn't suspected. 

That and Chris' Mac has finally remembered it was an Apple, same with Leandro..

It's mainly for the new people.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Dragonblade629 Op'd, and I'd like it to stay that way.

I haven't been on since July 30th, as I'm in Jersey on a trip using my mom's laptop, which has locks set up on it that can only be unlocked when it's connected to the login server at her work, so I can't install Java.


----------



## BrainArt

Same username as on here, op'd and I'd like to keep it. It's been a few days since I was last on.


----------



## Pooluke41

Oh yes I forgot, OP, I SHALL HAVE ZE OPNESS.

MY PRECIOUS.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm signing on, right now.


----------



## Fiction

Zackyyyy : Op'd

Feel free to take mine away, I barely get onto minecraft anymore


----------



## KoenDercksen

koen_37, op'd

and i'd like to keep it!
im rather active on the server since i joined... and obviously I didn't grief anyone, that is just a dick act


----------



## BrainArt

For those who haven't seen the FB update, Ant reset the server to a previous save, so all of the damage that was done is gone.

I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## chimp_spanner

Yeah I've encountered two or three people that have no idea who or what SS is when I say hi. Just hiding out in other peoples houses and asking me to give them stuff. Not cool! I thought something had gone on because all my artwork is gone!! NOOOO!


----------



## KoenDercksen

OOOOOOOMG


----------



## BrainArt

chimp_spanner said:


> Yeah I've encountered two or three people that have no idea who or what SS is when I say hi. Just hiding out in other peoples houses and asking me to give them stuff. Not cool! I thought something had gone on because all my artwork is gone!! NOOOO!



Well, hopefully with the idea we proposed on facebook, that should cut those people down, if not out completely.


----------



## Prydogga

Sicarius said:


> I heard there were "incidents" with lava in Cthulhouse.
> 
> Anything else that's wrong I'll fix later.
> 
> What's the status of Mumble, Koen?



That was me being a derp. Never taking lava into anywhere ever again...


----------



## Prydogga

Oh, and Prydogga: OP'd, would like to keep, as I just like to see what everyone's up to, and occasionally fire 600 arrows at a single skelly.


----------



## KoenDercksen

This free Mumble server company seems to have quitted the offer... So I'm on my search for a server again. I'm willing to just rent a server for like 4 dollars a month, but I want it to be used then and I'm not sure if everyone is able/willing to use it. Dilemma's


----------



## anthonyferguson

Server's been rolled back to as it was 6am GMT 6th august. There might be a few things missing, and pooluke's house is still a bit bodged, but I've got rid of all of the lava and made it look rigtht from the outside. I think the cthulu house isn't there anymore, so I'll help rebuild. 

I think the reason for this is with updates and such the whitelist has stopped working. I'll try and sort this shit out.


EDIT:
Whitelist is functional. Should be no more problems.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just gone online, the creeper statue and the charizard block thing have been destroyed, as well as a few other buildings in that area. Fucking lame man.


Also I'm vampiregenocide and I am op'd. I've never done anyone any harm though I tried to imprison chimp in a cobblestone prison while he was AFK.


----------



## Dimensionator

I'm Dimensionator, OP'd and I'd like to stay that way. Haven't been on in a couple days, and AFAIK never griefed anything.


----------



## Sicarius

nevermind. I fixed it, and part/most of Seph's house.


----------



## Sicarius

1/4 of our server gets banned, the other 1/4 is with broken Macs. Ant is MIA mostly,

I'm all alone.


----------



## Fiction




----------



## KoenDercksen

Poor Sic


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> 1/4 of our server gets banned, the other 1/4 is with broken Macs. Ant is MIA mostly,
> 
> I'm all alone.




So really you only have about 6 people left...


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> 1/4 of our server gets banned, the other 1/4 is with broken Macs. Ant is MIA mostly,
> 
> I'm all alone.



You can walk around the server naked, now.


----------



## Sicarius

Fiction said:


>


this is the story of my life 

Yes, I'm all alone in a sea of 6.

and No, naked is weird. Too many skelies to shoot lil Clay.


----------



## Bobo

I just tried the free version, but it freezes up every few seconds. Turned the graphics rendering to tiny and it almost clears it all up, but who wants to miss out on those beautiful far off pixels? My puter isn't old or slow I don't think. 

Maybe it's for the better to not play it, it looks so addicting. Hell I've wasted a ton of time just watching these Yogscast guys on Youtube playing this game.


----------



## Sicarius

I don't see how anyone can listen to Yogscast for any amount of time. 

I want to punch Simon in the fucking throat...


----------



## heavy7-665

Sicarius said:


> I don't see how anyone can listen to Yogscast for any amount of time.
> 
> I want to punch Simon in the fucking throat...



The high pitched stuff annoys the shit outta me


----------



## Sicarius

yeah. Maybe if we punch him enough he'll stop squealing like a Japanese school girl.


----------



## KoenDercksen

The squealing is hilarious!


----------



## Sicarius

if you like having bleeding eardrums, yes. yes it is.


----------



## Pooluke41

KoenDercksen said:


> The squealing is hilarious!



Gerroutoffit!


----------



## Sicarius

Lets all go to Minecon.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> Lets all go to Minecon.




Nope.jar


----------



## Sicarius

Yes. And the Aussies can come too.


----------



## Fiction

Nah i'll be right


----------



## Sicarius

Drat.


----------



## Fiction

I would like to venture over to America one day, maybe not for minecraft but something.. Also do you guys actually have red plastic cups for all your parties in America.. or is it just an American Film trend.

Cause if you do ................... I  dem


----------



## Chickenhawk

Fiction said:


> I would like to venture over to America one day, maybe not for minecraft but something.. Also do you guys actually have red plastic cups for all your parties in America.. or is it just an American Film trend.
> 
> Cause if you do ................... I  dem


 
It's very true.


----------



## Sicarius

sometimes they're blue


----------



## stryker1800

Bobo said:


> I just tried the free version, but it freezes up every few seconds. Turned the graphics rendering to tiny and it almost clears it all up, but who wants to miss out on those beautiful far off pixels? My puter isn't old or slow I don't think.
> 
> Maybe it's for the better to not play it, it looks so addicting. Hell I've wasted a ton of time just watching these Yogscast guys on Youtube playing this game.



I have the same problem with a couple month old laptop, I think It's java having shitty memory management.


----------



## chimp_spanner

Just lately I've been getting "Minecraft has run out of memory" errors. I have like 4GB so I don't think it's using all that! No mods. Just vanilla MC.


----------



## Sicarius

That's weird. try updating Java?

Also, Brandon, I'm sorry. I've been on a Ziltoid kick for 3 days.







is a little one. Ours will be much much bigger. And in the sky.


----------



## chimp_spanner

Yeah I'll try that  Stupid question but how are you guys making all this huge stuff? Is there a way to like import graphics or something??


----------



## Sicarius

I make 'em, I think Fiction made the 2-d Sprites

I think there is a program that does it, I don't remember what though.


----------



## Bobo

stryker1800 said:


> I have the same problem with a couple month old laptop, I think It's java having shitty memory management.



My laptop has had no problems running recording programs and such, I thought this graphically silly looking game would be easy. I got the latest java. Not sure if the pay to play version is somehow better, but I don't have enough patience for what it does now.


----------



## Dimensionator

We build them by hand. I think MCEdit allows you to import stuff, but I've never looked into it. It's really just the planning that's the hard part - I've been building a few large sprites around the main area and they're really easy since it's all pixels, so there's not much planning involved.


----------



## Sicarius

That's who it was. The German. Not "The Other Aussie".


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> That's weird. try updating Java?
> 
> Also, Brandon, I'm sorry. I've been on a Ziltoid kick for 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a little one. Ours will be much much bigger. And in the sky.



It's all good, Clay. I haven't even done anything for my blueprints. 



Sicarius said:


> That's who it was. The German. Not "The Other Aussie".



The funny thing is, Andy is an American living in Germany.


----------



## Sicarius

He's still The German in my eyes


----------



## Fiction

I made the SSO In the sky.. and thats about all I'm capable of 

Edit: I also made FIFI, Lord of the cocks. That fugly ass tiger thing.


----------



## Sicarius

I thought it was a dog.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I thought it was a dog.



It looks like a canine with mange, to me.


----------



## Sicarius

you know, now that I think about it. It really does...


----------



## Fiction




----------



## Josh_Conlee

Off topic: But it's relevant to minecraft....


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Hey, guys, what's the IP for the SSO server? I've been looking around, and maybe I'm slightly retarded, but I can't find it in this thread (unless it's somewhere in the middle of all of these pages... for which I don't care to look).


----------



## leandroab

Dammit, I need to get back on this shit.


----------



## Pooluke41

SchecterWhore said:


> Hey, guys, what's the IP for the SSO server? I've been looking around, and maybe I'm slightly retarded, but I can't find it in this thread (unless it's somewhere in the middle of all of these pages... for which I don't care to look).




NO IP FOR YOU GRIEFERS TO GET AHOLD OF.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Muchos gracias, herr Pooluke.


----------



## Pooluke41

SchecterWhore said:


> Muchos gracias, herr Pooluke.



My Pleasure, Witch Doctor of Theory.


----------



## MF_Kitten

anyone wanna PM me the server IP thingy? also, whitelist my nick: MF_Kitten so i can join?


----------



## Sicarius

I don't know if we can trust a Noggy... 

but I'll go out on the Black Metal limb for ya..

Edit: It's done.


----------



## BrainArt




----------



## Sicarius

no offence to anyone.

but I don't think we're that creative. Even collectively. Not trying to be mean or anything, but holy shit.

Luke and Koen's Pagoda is awesome, but those fuckin' castles.. #1 and #2 really are amazing..


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> no offence to anyone.
> 
> but I don't think we're that creative. Even collectively. Not trying to be mean or anything, but holy shit.
> 
> Luke and Koen's Pagoda is awesome, but those fuckin' castles.. #1 and #2 really are amazing..



 Those castles have put ANYTHING that we've done on the server to shame. Those are fantastic.


----------



## Sicarius

I really wish I was more creative.


----------



## Fiction

Fifi makes no sense, in this modern age lack of sense = good art. I AM WINNER!

Take that he who makes sense!


----------



## Sicarius

lolmodernart

but really, people who think modern art is actually art, irritate me to no end, and makes me rage.

I love real art. Monet, Botticelli, Edgar Degas, god I could gaze at those paintings all day.

also; Fuck Picasso. Fuck that guy.

/mad

Creeper is rebuilt


----------



## Fiction

Sicarius said:


> also; Fuck Picasso. Fuck that guy.









"Ey, Fuck you buddy!"

Anywho, what can the server do to get them creative juices flowing.


----------



## KoenDercksen

I have been sketching up this HUUUUGE build for some time... Pen and paper for the win 

Once I finish the design I'll upload some stuff and everyone may help


----------



## Sicarius

Is it a giant cock?

'Cause we already got one of those.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> Is it a giant cock?
> 
> 'Cause we already got one of those.




I bet its a Giant Man. 














With a Cock.


----------



## Sicarius

what, like a fertility statue?

I'd build that.

and an Enderman infront of your new home.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Lol no it's not a cock 

You'll all see it when it's finished


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I'm all alone in the server!! We need to play!!


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> what, like a fertility statue?
> 
> I'd build that.
> 
> and an Enderman infront of your new home.





AHHHHHHHHH!


MUST BUILD MORE WALLS AND DITCHES.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Damn. I finally get on the server and my internet gets knocked out by a thunderstorm.


----------



## Sicarius

its going to be the biggest one yet


Pooluke41 said:


> AHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> 
> MUST BUILD MORE WALLS AND DITCHES.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> its going to be the biggest one yet





Well Better get my flint and steel out.


Also anyone gonna get on?


----------



## Sicarius

Well now I just have to make it out of Obsidium.


----------



## Sicarius

Luke I believe you have a new friend.


----------



## BrainArt

Have you guys started building things in a different location, now?


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> Luke I believe you have a new friend.




Wanker.


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> Have you guys started building things in a different location, now?


we've been doing it for a little while

/snake should take you to my new house.

/colony is the area Luke set up. No /given items, everything must be collected.

for the building of homes that is..


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> we've been doing it for a little while
> 
> /snake should take you to my new house.
> 
> /colony is the area Luke set up. No /given items, everything must be collected.
> 
> for the building of homes that is..



Nice. I'm probably going to live in either Kame house or in my second secret project.


----------



## Sicarius

you can live in my DTP Devy's head...


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> you can live in my DTP Devy's head...



 I might do that, as well. 


I think I should just live in statue heads, since my username is BrainArt and all.


----------



## Sicarius

I want to make The Who.

But the only thing that'll make Pete, Pete is that fucking nose of his -_-


----------



## MF_Kitten

I got made an OP, and made a nice little shack for myself, surrounded by underground redstone stuff to make a piston door. I might jazz it up some more to give it that "whoah, cunting christ!" touch too though.

Spent ages figuring out why the redstone AND gate wouldn't work, when i was actually trying to make an XOR gate. Yayz!


----------



## Fiction

Cunting Christ...

Can we make a really large cunt to go next to the cock?!


----------



## BrainArt

Fiction said:


> Cunting Christ...
> 
> Can we make a really large cunt to go next to the cock?!



 That seems to be our signature, the Cockelisk.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I was talking to Lefty Joe on the server yesterday about how the Giant Obsidian Cock was like an epic satanic gay statement.


----------



## Sicarius

The hell is an XOR gate?


----------



## Pooluke41

In return for scaring me Sic....


YOU MAY HAVE THIS.










SO YEAH.


----------



## MF_Kitten

extra well seen on top of the enderman!

also, do NOT go here, and do NOT attempt to ignore the warnings!




ok guys?

OKAY?!


----------



## Sicarius

is that why you gave us the coords to it?


----------



## MF_Kitten

oh FUCK i TOTALLY forgot to un-click F3! Just pretend you're not seeing that!


----------



## Dimensionator

Fiction said:


> Cunting Christ...
> 
> Can we make a really large cunt to go next to the cock?!



I propose we build a cunt ABOVE the Cockelisk, so that it looks like... well, you see where I'm going with this.


----------



## Sicarius

The Cockelisk is the biggest it can be. You can't really build ontop of it.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i am waaaay too content and happy about my secret house. just way too much.


----------



## Sicarius

WE'LL SEE ABOUT THAT.

WHEN THERE'S A GIANT ENDERMAN STANDING ON IT.


----------



## BrainArt




----------



## Sicarius

it's funny. 

so I won't build an Enderman on your thing.


Luke's house, however, is aching for an Enderman.


or 4


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> it's funny.
> 
> so I won't build an Enderman on your thing.
> 
> 
> Luke's house, however, is aching for an Enderman.
> 
> 
> or 4










5 will do fine.


They get scared of big Ender men....


----------



## BrainArt

I'm signing on.


----------



## BrainArt

I built a little cabin in the woods behind Luke's base in the Colony. It didn't take too long, but I'm pleased with it. Keeping with my style, I utilized both man made objects (wooden planks) and nature (dirt as part of the foundation). 

I used cobblestone from one of my secret project for the floors, since I've had some bad luck with wooden floors.

And yes, I used gathered materials.


----------



## Sicarius

*puts on building inspector hat*

I'll be the judge.

for it's simplicity and rape list I give it a 4/5 Endermen.


----------



## BrainArt

Luke added the rape list, I left it there because it's a nice addition.


----------



## KoenDercksen

...Luke is actually banned or just jokes? :O

/edit
oh its only a week off, i see


----------



## BrainArt

KoenDercksen said:


> ...Luke is actually banned or just jokes? :O
> 
> /edit
> oh its only a week off, i see



Yes, he is. He posted in a spam thread.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Naughty boy.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Sicarius said:


> The hell is an XOR gate?



XOR (pronounced "X or", as in "this or that") gate is a redstone circuit. it takes two inputs, and provides a single output. it basically allows you to use two switches to turn on/off a single thing.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i just made it harder to find and get into my house. not because it's needed, but because it's fucking cool!


----------



## Sicarius

mmm..

I want my friend to send me his server's IP so I can go build something new. I won't be OP'd or anything and have to gather mahself.

It'll be fun.

Also, Minecraft Pocket Edition came out today for Android.

It's Xperia optimized and only $7. Who's gonna give it a try?


----------



## Xaios

Bloody monkey butt munchers, why's it only available on Xperia? 

Also, I haven't played a lot the past few months but the past couple days I've started building a giant above ground train system in my single player world. Will post screens when there's more to report. Basically all I've got is a big circle that runs about 350 x 200 tiles with stopping points on 3 of the corners and at my big floaty platform. It uses pistons to send the minecart along a series of powered rails to give it speed. There are pistons at both ends, so the tracks are bi-directional.

Aside from a little house and my sky-train terminal, I really haven't done a lot with my big floaty platform either. Unfortunately I built it too high above the ground, so I keep running into the cloud layer, and there's not too much space above it.


----------



## Sicarius

I think it's just optimized for it.

mainly because it has real buttons and a D pad.


There's a demo of it also available that's free.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm sorry I haven't been on in a while!


----------



## Sofos

Xperia Play man REPORTING IN

I have downloaded the demo, as i dont get paid til Thursday, but am giving my points of it so far:


 Just classic mode, no survival (yet, it even says on the page that it is in alpha)
 amazing graphics
 no save (on demo, in paid, you can save)
 controls are good, but move movement should be pinned to the left pad rather than the Dpad

I'm buying this, for sure, thursday morning, as soon as my paycheck is deposited into my account

i hope Notch and the team implement texture packs, larger worlds (worlds are quite small right now), being able to import worlds, etc.

and maybe certain mods. <3 (TMI, etc) or have a classic mode and a survival mode.


----------



## Sicarius

oh god


----------



## BrainArt

That's golden.


----------



## Sicarius

My work-friend came through and emailed me his server IP.

but it won't let me connect.

FUCK YEA


----------



## KoenDercksen

Made a little slime farm next to the cunt cave 

Dont get why they are called farms though, it's more like a designed spawn area


----------



## Bigsby

Hey guys could you Pm me the IP?


----------



## Sicarius

KoenDercksen said:


> Made a little slime farm next to the cunt cave
> 
> Dont get why they are called farms though, it's more like a designed spawn area



'cause then you can farm them I guess.


I just want a little slime to follow me everywhere...


----------



## BrainArt

Now, whenever I hear that song (which is quite frequently), I am going to think of that little guy. Even though the song has nothing to do with Minecraft, unlike Voodoo Child.


----------



## Sicarius

Voodoo child is the Minecraft Theme song.

We should inform Notch!

after he, apparently, gets done with his Quake 3 war with Bethesda..

Brandon, let's build some shit.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Brandon, let's build some *shit*.



We'll need lots of brown wool, then.


----------



## Sicarius

We can make this happen


----------



## BrainArt

Are we going to leave it in front of someone's house and set it on fire? The brown wool, I mean.


----------



## Sicarius

yes.

Luke's wooden home.

muahahhahaha


----------



## BrainArt

That means that the forest behind it will burn and my little cabin will burn, as well.


----------



## Sicarius

we'll rebuild it with bedrock...


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Will you guys be updating to 1.8? I only ask because I remember Notch saying it'll require a new map - otherwise the new terrain features won't generate properly. I was planning on joining an SMP server after the update, and SS.org would be my top pick. If you guys opted to keep everything, I might still drop in every now and then...but if you made a 1.8 map I'd play the shit out of it. Unfortunately, a new map would mean a lot of hard work lost for people, and I'm not sure you guys would want that. Whatever you decide, please let me know your intentions, as it will affect my own server-joining plans.


----------



## Chickenhawk

TheHandOfStone said:


> Will you guys be updating to 1.8? I only ask because I remember Notch saying it'll require a new map - otherwise the new terrain features won't generate properly. I was planning on joining an SMP server after the update, and SS.org would be my top pick. If you guys opted to keep everything, I might still drop in every now and then...but if you made a 1.8 map I'd play the shit out of it. Unfortunately, a new map would mean a lot of hard work lost for people, and I'm not sure you guys would want that. Whatever you decide, please let me know your intentions, as it will affect my own server-joining plans.


 
Wouldn't be the first time we've reset the map. When I was running thing, we reset the map a couple times. Now that Ant's heading the server, it's been reset completely at least twice that I remember. 

We'll see what Ant says. Either Clay (sic) or myself will shoot him a message and see whats up. Most likely Clay 

BTW: A new power cord for my Mac is in the mail. Should be back in the game next week. I'll also be dipping back into the idea of hosting again around December. More talks with Ant and Clay must happen!


----------



## Sicarius

Ant's just the guy who pays for it now, lol

we pretty much run it on our own.


----------



## MF_Kitten

alright guys, i maed you a present!!!

log on, and use the command "/warp present"

it's a giant present for you all, and it contains a cute little notebox jingle i made, with a loop function that you can turn on/off (single play or continuous loop)!


----------



## Sicarius

And he made my piston door for me.


----------



## KoenDercksen

I'd say update... Of course a lot of work will be lost but we can either world edit it back in if we wanted, or we could just build, you know, new stuff


----------



## Sicarius

I will build Mt Moremetal. in 1.8.

heads of metal musicians.

Devin, and Kerry King, Jason Newstead, and Prince.


----------



## Fiction

Prince, King of metal.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> I will build Mt Moremetal. in 1.8.
> 
> heads of metal musicians.
> 
> Devin, and Kerry King, Jason Newstead, and Prince.



You started off good, then totally ruined it. 

Nothing against Prince, he's awesome, but not metal.


----------



## KoenDercksen

*pfeeeeeew* That took some time..

Check the inside of the ironball as well! Help me design it


----------



## Bigsby

How do i get white listed?


----------



## BrainArt

You have got some serious time on your hands, Koen.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Coming days, yes I do


----------



## Sicarius

dragonblade629 said:


> You started off good, then totally ruined it.
> 
> Nothing against Prince, he's awesome, but not metal.


Prince is more metal than you think.

also, wtf DeathStar near my house?


----------



## KoenDercksen

Y U NO LIEK?


----------



## Sicarius

Because it's not a massive Star Destroyer over my house


----------



## Bigsby

also if anybody wants a custom minecraft skin let me know, im sure i can make a devy one


----------



## KoenDercksen

Let's build that as well then :O


----------



## Sicarius

That's going to take 3 weeks, and my house'll be in perpetual darkness -_-


----------



## KoenDercksen

..but... 

Ah well the idea was cool


----------



## Sicarius

I've started to build on in an old classic server, but it was crazy, and that was a "small" one.

I'm all for Tie Fighters flying in the sky though. That's something we need in town. a big ass Tie Interceptor in the middle of the sky.


----------



## heavy7-665

Im down to help with the Star Destroyer


----------



## Sicarius

I'll help, but we gotta find somewhere to do it


----------



## BrainArt

I'll stand there and watch you guys build it.


----------



## Sicarius

Someone's not a team player...


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Someone's not a team player...




KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!


----------



## Bigsby

So Apparently they are adding rivers in 1.8, looks pretty cool


----------



## KoenDercksen

I can absolutely not wait for 1.8, so much cool shit being added...

Anyway if you picked a location for the Star Destroyer let me know


----------



## BrainArt

I'm still a bit worried about the rumor that Notch was taking the ability to place and destroy blocks in the adventure update, which he has said will be in 1.8.

I'm probably worrying for nothing. I doubt he would take away what makes his game great. I can see him doing that for adventure mode, though.


----------



## Dimensionator

Yeah the ability to place/destroy being taken away is adventure mode, and the adventure update is still just a nickname for 1.8.


----------



## Prydogga

Can't connect, what's the dealio?


----------



## Bigsby

Prydogga said:


> Can't connect, what's the dealio?



yep same hear i think they are starting a new seed for the world they said it on their facebook


> With 1.8 getting closer and closer; who votes we start a new seed?


----------



## vampiregenocide

New seed would be cool. Though I'll miss my voodoo man.  I think we should have more order in terms of how we built, it looks too messy and random atm. It should be a proper village or town. AND NOT SO MANY FUCKING NETHER PORTALS.


----------



## Bigsby

i spent like 3 hours making my house and then it pooped out i am a sad panda oh well though we should make a city called Ormagöden only the most brutal of miners and crafters can survive


----------



## Sicarius

They better not be making a new seed right now. That'd be retarded. I posted that to see about a general interest.


Seems the server is just down right now.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I'm up for the Star Destroyer build!

Maybe we should use a new seed, like Ross said, it's kind of hectic.


----------



## Bigsby

you guys got any idea what we gon' build?


----------



## KoenDercksen

How about we just wait till 1.8 before we reset the server?


----------



## Sicarius

A Star Destroyer?








That was supposed to be the idea, Ant approved, and we're supposed to tell Jono, who only recently came back from holiday.

I think it's just down atm.


----------



## Bigsby

that should only take like 30 minutes to make though, we need something harder


----------



## MF_Kitten

You guys DO know it's totally possible to have several worlds going at once, right? 

I don't really think it would matter if this world is scrapped to make a new 1.8 world. Sure, you might end up missing old creations a little right away, but the joy of exploring the new world, and making something new within that world is much greater. Hell, with the bukkit plugin you can just use commands to get the resources anyway.

I would make two worlds though, and run them side by side: one pure creative world with commands and stuff, and one survival/adventure world.


----------



## Sicarius

That would be what I'd like. 

we'd just have to have a 3rd into-world. With rules, and directions.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

The intro world would be open for anyone, and once they prove they aren't an asshole we could let them in.


----------



## Sicarius

just a flat plain desert plain.

with a wall of rules...


----------



## TheHandOfStone

MF_Kitten said:


> I would make two worlds though, and run them side by side: one pure creative world with commands and stuff, and one survival/adventure world.



That would be *really* cool if you guys did that...though I'm more of an adventurer myself, I'd definitely drop by the Creative server to see some crazy-ass architecture.


----------



## BrainArt

A-Reyes said:


> that should only take like 30 minutes to make though, we need something harder




 A full Star Destroyer? 30 minutes? That doesn't sound possible, to me. Unless if you have Minecrack...


----------



## Sicarius

With Methcraft you can do anything...


----------



## Fiction

And you call me the servers druggy, Sic. Tsk Tsk.


----------



## Bigsby

after the new update i think it would be pretty fun if we did an adventure/survival or parkour map


----------



## Fiction

Parkour map?


----------



## Bigsby

yep their usually pretty challenging and fun [PARKOUR] Parkour Towers (V1 OUT NOW) 400+ DL&#39;S - Minecraft Forum
EDIT: most of them have a few puzzles


----------



## Fiction

That looks pretty awesome


----------



## Bigsby

heres a video of probably the most popular parkour map series minecrafts edge


----------



## KoenDercksen

I would love to play Skylands 

Those episodes by hatventures are fucking hilarious


----------



## Bigsby

i think it would be fun to do a goal driven map like that with all of us and see how long it would take for somebody to cheat or rage quit


----------



## Prydogga

Why on earth can't I connect?

Edit: Nevermind. Should have read on.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

A-Reyes said:


> heres a video of probably the most popular parkour map series minecrafts edge




I love watching any of the Minecraft runs that Sparklez, Icanhascupcakes, and Seananners do together. 

+1 for the Parkour map, we'd have some preset things but also maybe let people build their own obstacles.

...WAIT!















Sasuke/Ninja Warrior in Minecraft!

EDIT-We could even make the Cliff Hanger with the Smart Moving mod!
http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/361430-173-smart-moving/


----------



## Sicarius

I will take no part in this -_-


----------



## Bigsby

Sicarius said:


> I will take no part in this -_-


----------



## MF_Kitten

of course a new seed would be made just after i started spending lots of time and effort on the server


----------



## Bigsby

Are any of yous guise familiar with adventure craft? people do some amazing stuff with it there are alot of maps with legend of zelda, its a stand alone mod that gives you something to do like a story with missions





im not sure if any of you played amnesia it was pretty fun and scary



[1.7.3] AdventureCraft - Animated Textures [R993] - Minecraft Forum

Yo dawg i heard you like games so i put a game in your game so you can play a game while you game


----------



## Sicarius

MF_Kitten said:


> of course a new seed would be made just after i started spending lots of time and effort on the server



edit: I still can't connect today.

Please, someone tell me they're not doing it early, because that would negate doing it when 1.8 goes live.


----------



## Bigsby

i don't think so the server is still down


----------



## Sicarius

Time to punch babies.

Also, I'm getting a new laptop for school this week, and I'll be using it for some errant Minecraftin' During sociology. (I'm a good student).

Does anyone else use Rocketdock and have found a good icon set with a decent looking minecraft logo?


----------



## Sicarius

dragon <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPJUBQd-PNM


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

We need this in the server!


----------



## Sicarius

my Charizards would destroy you all.


----------



## heavy7-665

dragonblade629 said:


> We need this in the server!


----------



## Sicarius

I installed it.

Created new world:

Kanto

seed: POKEMANS

LETS FUCKING DO THIS CHARMANDER


----------



## Sicarius

found all three starters 

I think so far there's only the 5 basics, plus their evolutions. so.. 15? I think altogether.


----------



## Bigsby

yeah right wait till i get a magikarp you are going down


----------



## Sicarius

I always carry a jolteon.


----------



## Bigsby

ill just hit you with my level 1 unknown and and level 1 porygon but this isn't a pokemon thread, which i dont think exists shockingly 
but back on topic any idea when the server is going back up?


----------



## Sicarius

:/ nope


----------



## Bigsby

heres a texture pack i think some of you might enjoy. the sun and the moon look pretty sweet 

Paragon Hjälte


----------



## BrainArt

Dream Theater logo for the sun and the Opeth logo for the moon. Awesome.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm still waiting on a Mighty Boosh Texture pack. Old Gregg as the Sun, and their Moon as the moon.

's all I'm asking for 

The wolves can be crack foxes.

Creepers can be cocknies

Skeles can be the fat guy.

Zombies can be... I don't know yet... I'm still thinking.


----------



## Bigsby

i would like to see that i think the hitcher could be the zombie


----------



## Sicarius

OH GOD.

The Voodoo guy. He can be the zombies...


----------



## Bigsby

im going to try and make that texture pack its probably going to look like wet dookie but im still going to try

EDIT:damn it i can't get old gregg to look right for the sun it comes out bright blue 
EDIT2:tried and failed pretty bad


----------



## KoenDercksen

Fucking fuck I want the server back


----------



## Bigsby

me too I only got to play on it once though and I think my computer went poop


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sicarius said:


> OH GOD.
> 
> The Voodoo guy. He can be the zombies...



*ahem* There cab be only one.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm just talkin' bout the spirit of Jazz.


----------



## Pooluke41

I'm back from my ban...

But, If we were to make seperate worlds, I think we should still have OP commands enabled in all of them,

Because of those Filthy Griefers.

Who I will destroy.

With Ban.

And deop.


And I shall tp them to a Box.





Fuck yeah.


----------



## Sicarius

That is if it ever comes back online.

Dawww 1k1 posts.


----------



## Pooluke41

Pffft.

I have 0.25k17

Posts.


----------



## Fiction

Gah, Pokemobs won't work for me. I just keep getting the black screen, I've reinstalled Minecraft several times and followed the install video properly..

Edit: META-INF. Am so smrt guyz!


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> Gah, Pokemobs won't work for me. I just keep getting the black screen, I've reinstalled Minecraft several times and followed the install video properly..
> 
> Edit: META-INF. Am so smrt guyz!




Thuper Thmart!


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> That is if it ever comes back online.
> 
> Dawww 1k1 posts.





Pooluke41 said:


> Pffft.
> 
> I have 0.25k17
> 
> Posts.




6,906 posts. I beat you both COMBINED!


----------



## Sicarius

hush, both of you.

I currently have the three starters at their final evolution.

+2-3 more Squirtle
+ 1 Bulbasuar

I think I'm going to work on having my own Squirtle Squad...

This is sad that we're playing pokemon inside of Minecraft.

What sucks, though, is that the pokemon won't spawn on Peaceful :/


----------



## Prydogga

Bitches, I clearly win post count here.


----------



## Prydogga

A-Reyes said:


> heres a texture pack i think some of you might enjoy. the sun and the moon look pretty sweet
> 
> Paragon Hjälte



Mastadon and new Opeth covers as art. Win.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Prydogga wins


----------



## Pooluke41

Anyone found a Stable link for AudioMod for 1.7.3


----------



## Bigsby

Pooluke41 said:


> Anyone found a Stable link for AudioMod for 1.7.3



it says its 1.7.1 but it works with 1.7.3 [V1.7.3] Risugami&#39;s Mods - Recipe Book Updated - Minecraft Forum

well i got my computer back after it crashed yesterday but it seems today i will probably have to put my dog down

EDIT:i am so glad we did not have to put her down and if we are talking about number of posts, atleast your not me mine is pretty pitiful


----------



## Sicarius

Pooluke41 said:


> Anyone found a Stable link for AudioMod for 1.7.3


It's actually a lot easier to install than you'd imagine.

1.7.1 mods work in 1.7.3, as .3 didn't break mods, but modders updated them to 1.7.3 in the thread titles.

for the "Thuper Thmart" ones among us 

NEW LAPTOP DAY FUCK YES


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> It's actually a lot easier to install than you'd imagine.
> 
> 1.7.1 mods work in 1.7.3, as .3 didn't break mods, but modders updated them to 1.7.3 in the thread titles.
> 
> for the "Thuper Thmart" ones among us
> 
> NEW LAPTOP DAY FUCK YES




Well I got that one working.


----------



## Sicarius

I want to make a bomb shelter in my SSP map.

Using the redstone XOR gate Kitten built for me.

I don't remember how he did it


----------



## Sicarius

also:

FUCK YEA SQUIRTLE SQUAD IS COMPLETED


----------



## BrainArt

Epic.


----------



## Sicarius

There's a Blastoise in my bedroom in that house.

It's god damn huge.






I don't think the creator likes Venusaur.

Then again, Any sane person knows to start off with Charmander.


----------



## BrainArt

I still haven't finished building what I've been building in my second SSP world, it's not surprising, though. I haven't played in a few days.


----------



## Pooluke41

Mine is just lagging...


SO IS ALL MY GAMES.


I need to turn my computer off for a bit...

It's been on for 2 days.


----------



## Fiction

So has your face.. YEAH, your face has been on for 2 days.

INSULTS COMING AT YA!

I started to build this little rascal






Got to here and lost interest. GO ZAC!


----------



## Sicarius

Pikachu's a bitch anyway.

I got 6 charmanders.

so I put them and my Charizard in my basement.

I'll probably drop the floor a level, because Charizard isn't quite as tall as Blastoise, but he's tall enough that he's touching the roof at 3 blocks tall. :/

I have a butterfree just hanging out infront of my bed. It's pretty cool, just chillaxin'.

I'll probably make a video soon.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Sicarius said:


> I want to make a bomb shelter in my SSP map.
> 
> Using the redstone XOR gate Kitten built for me.
> 
> I don't remember how he did it



File:XOR gate.gif - Minecraft Wiki

any of these will do. the red lines are redstone wires, the yellow blocks are blocks of any kind, the red dots are redstone torches placed ON TOP OF the block, the dots with the little line connecting it are redstone torches placed ON THE SIDE OF the block.


----------



## Sicarius

OOOooo Thanks.

<3


----------



## MF_Kitten

no probs


----------



## Bigsby

So notch is doing a live stream today and here are some of the things he confirmed for 1.8 so far_

cobwebs
endermen
new lighting
experience orbs
rivers
food-eating animation
1.8 will add Creative Mode
Creative Mode will have flight
_


----------



## Bigsby

Also This.


> Notch has stated *multiple* times that 1.8 will be *tested* at PAX PRIME on August 28th He has also stated that after it is tested at PAX they will review feedback, fix ALL bugs, maybe polish it up a bit, and *then and only then*, release 1.8 to the public.


----------



## KoenDercksen

CREATIVE MOOODOEEEEEEEE


----------



## Pooluke41

A-Reyes said:


> _
> 
> endermen
> _


----------



## Valennic

Sevenstring has a minecraft thread too o_o

I'm never returning to UG


----------



## Bigsby




----------



## Xaios

^ 

Endermen aren't even in the game yet and people are making comics and memes about them!


----------



## Bigsby

small update 3 new things were confirmed_


oceans
variable-strength bow (hold it longer for more damage)
new (and expanded) biomes
_


----------



## Bigsby

Awesome Picture Is Awesome


----------



## BrainArt

That even beats the castle video I posted a while back.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

AntVenom uploaded some of the livestream footage you guys mentioned here.


----------



## Sofos

back to the Mighty Boosh idea.... squids can be The Funk...


----------



## BrainArt

I'm going to be the one to say this, but... Screw the Mighty Boosh.


----------



## Bigsby

BrainArt said:


>






seriously the stuff people come up with in this game is amazing


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> I'm going to be the one to say this, but... Screw the Mighty Boosh.


</3


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> </3



I've never really liked it, even when I'm intoxicated. It just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Prydogga




----------



## BrainArt

Prydogga said:


>



Don't tell me that you're sad that I don't like the Mighty Boosh, as well... 




In other news:

I have started yet another world and another new project.

Use the seed pokeylucky (I found it in a video showcasing seeds), it's awesome.

I found a natural cave (really a hole that went through the top of a mountain), cleaned it up on the inside a bit and I've built an extension. There's a tower on this extension, as well.

I'll upload pics when I'm done building it. I need to figure out what I'm going to do for stairs in this tower, but my hand is tired from building the extension, so I'm done playing for the night.


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> I've never really liked it, even when I'm intoxicated. It just doesn't appeal to me.




DIE.


----------



## BrainArt

Damn, I never knew that me being honest would cause me to lose several good friends...


----------



## Fiction

It's okay, im on your side. "The Boosh" bores me.


----------



## Sicarius

Aussies.

pfft.

Pokeylucky, eh? I think we need to do our own 404Challenge.


----------



## Bigsby

here are some details on the stuff they confirmed yesterday PAX: Details On the Next Minecraft Update - PC Preview at IGN







Poison spiders and silverfish? FFFUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Sicarius

at least it's not sharks :/

From the list of updates, I think this shed light on some of the Modders that were chosen to help with the creation of 1.8.

Millenaire's creator is a pretty obvious one from the Villages.


----------



## Pooluke41

ENDERMAN CANNOT GO IN WATER YES!


----------



## Sicarius

They can go in it, and it damages them.

but it doesn't kill them as soon as they touch it.

You're going to have to make that moat around your house 4 deep and 10 wide.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> They can go in it, and it damages them.
> 
> but it doesn't kill them as soon as they touch it.
> 
> You're going to have to make that moat around your house 4 deep and 10 wide.



Easy.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm going to build bridges for them


----------



## Chickenhawk

The boosh sucks ass. 

Also: I started a new world in single player. Time to build an inverted pyramid to live in.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I'm going to build bridges for them



Imma Burn them Bridges


----------



## Sicarius

Chris.

Desperate times.

FIRE UP THE MAC AND THE HOTSPOT.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> Chris.
> 
> Desperate times.
> 
> FIRE UP THE MAC AND THE HOTSPOT.



No possible way I'd be able to host a server through the hotspot. You know, just as well as I do, that the Mac itself is powerful enough for a small server (we've done it ), but that was with fast ass cable internet. 

I would if I could, Clay. I really would. But I can't.


----------



## Sicarius

idk how to do it :/

6Mb connect with hardly any upload though.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> idk how to do it :/
> 
> 6Mb connect with hardly any upload though.



My old internet was 15down/5up, but we speedtested it at WAY over 20down/8up quite a few times.

And we still had some shitty lag  I'm getting DSL (fastest available since I've moved), and building a Linux box in the next couple months. We'll see what happens then.

Linux box dedicated to CAD and MCserver?


----------



## Sicarius

Crossfire 2 Pro ATI cards.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> Crossfire 2 Pro ATI cards.



Price?

The desktop takes a back seat to another truck, and some welding equipment ($3-400 helmet, gloves, etc), but it'll happen. It kinda HAS to happen, since I'm wanting to get into CNC, and the school I take welding classes at has a badass CNC lab, and there's a CNC machine 4 feet from my oxy/fuel station that I spend 6 hours a day at. I have to walk around it on my way to the water fountain


----------



## Sicarius

Chickenhawk said:


> Price?
> 
> The desktop takes a back seat to another truck, and some welding equipment ($3-400 helmet, gloves, etc), but it'll happen. It kinda HAS to happen, since I'm wanting to get into CNC, and the school I take welding classes at has a badass CNC lab, and there's a CNC machine 4 feet from my oxy/fuel station that I spend 6 hours a day at. I have to walk around it on my way to the water fountain


Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Video Cards & Video Devices, Professional Graphics / Video Cards, ATI

you pick.

Yea I'm thinking that if the whole networking thing doesn't work out, I'm gonna get my cert for CNC and go work somewhere. Like PRS. I could cut out guitar bodies...


----------



## TheHandOfStone

As someone who already dies sporadically on the highest difficulty, I'm almost positive I'll get demolished when this new update comes out.


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah, same here.

I'm thinking of pulling a Pooluke, and building a 12 story Apartment house, and living at the top floor. Far Far away from everything.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Clay: Get into CNC. Seriously. Every job I'm looking at getting as a welder is slowly being automated. My best bet for long term employment is to go into speciality welding (underwater, fabrication, etc), welding inspection (my instructor charges $100/hr as a CWI...and he's one of the cheaper ones around here), or CNC.

Definitely going to get into CWI (certified welding inspector) work, and learn as much about CNC as I can. So when I get replaced by a machine, I can at least stay hired to program that machine


----------



## Bigsby

So what are you guys running as far as mods, skins and texture packs

I currently have no mods

my current texture pack is [16x] [1.7] Arizen&#39;s RPGish TexturePack. [wip] - Minecraft Forum






And my skin is jack of blades from the first fable game


----------



## KoenDercksen

A-Reyes said:


> So what are you guys running as far as mods, skins and texture packs
> 
> I currently have no mods
> 
> my current texture pack is [16x] [1.7] Arizen&#39;s RPGish TexturePack. [wip] - Minecraft Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my skin is jack of blades from the first fable game



Im running singleplayer commands, modloader, 3d selection GUI mod by SK, toomanyitems.
Texturepack is dokucraft (im so original) and my skin is homemade, spider mob skin


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> Yeah, same here.
> 
> I'm thinking of pulling a Pooluke, and building a 12 story Apartment house, and living at the top floor. Far Far away from everything.



I think it was 21 or 22 floors.


----------



## Bigsby

heres a cool short video i found 



really makes me want to get a cardboard box and a projector


----------



## Sicarius

Solid Snake skin
Pokemobs, Too Many items

Texture pack is qPack3. I'm so so so happy that someone else picked it up and started updating it again. I've never been as happy with any of the other TPs I've tried.

Chris: Starting out with CCNA is 40-60k, Bachelor's of Science + CCNA =60-80k, and it'll go up if I decide to try and get my masters. Provided I can do it through Clemson, and If I can get into the Oil and Gas field like I'm trying to.


----------



## BrainArt

Get ready for a pic dump:



Front door





The view from across the lake on another mountain:





























































It didn't take me too long to make, really. I'm pleased with it.

As for what I use:
Custom skin (I don't have a name for it)
Way too many mods to remember
and I use Glimmar's Steampunk pack.

There are a lot of mountains in this seed, as well. I've had to build stairs into the sides of a couple of them to get to the top.


----------



## Sicarius

That looks really close to where it spawned me at.

I think I've found one of my 1.8 seeds. Strapping Young Lad being the other.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> That looks really close to where it spawned me at.
> 
> I think I've found one of my 1.8 seeds. Strapping Young Lad being the other.



Yeah, it's fairly close to where I spawned. I happened upon the location by accident, while looking around for something else.

I haven't ventured too far away from the location where I built, but I plan on going around with my map and having a look around.


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah it's a good seed.

I've found plenty of Birch (the only trees I cut down and replant if I can), coal, and Iron.

I haven't really dug too deep, but I have managed to stumble upon 2 mob spawners.


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, I'm extremely pleased with this seed, so far.


----------



## KoenDercksen

So is the server back up???


----------



## Black_Sheep

Is this game hard to get into? ...I just happened to see some Minecraft vids in youtube, and it looked damn interesting, and fun. Addictive as well.  

I mostly play on PS3, haven't played with my PC for years, and i don't intend to. But, this game probably won't need much to run properly, so i might just give it a try.. dunno.


----------



## KoenDercksen

It is not hard to get into at all. You'll be addicted the first time you start it up


----------



## Prydogga

Hey, I'm not whitelisted...  What's the deal?


----------



## KoenDercksen

What you mean? Can you connect to the server at all?

Ah god I'm not whitelisted either. fuck?


----------



## Pooluke41

I'm whitelisted?

Ill add you two.


----------



## Pooluke41

Fuck I'm not Op.


----------



## Dimensionator

I'm not whitelisted either.


----------



## KoenDercksen

*cries*


----------



## KoenDercksen

Anyway single player is fun too.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I see that the server is back up....ish. 

Who's got the ability to whitelist? *coughCLAYcoughcough*


----------



## Sicarius

Nope. I got de-op'd like everyone else.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Fucking fuck?

Why are some people still whitelisted and others not?.....

Cunt whitelists  I WANT PLAY CRAFT OF MINES ON SS.ORG SERVER


----------



## Sofos

Pooluke41 said:


> Imma Burn them Bridges



did u not read Misha's post? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...rticle-metalsucks-net-all-you-guys-bands.html


----------



## Sicarius

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> did u not read Misha's post? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...rticle-metalsucks-net-all-you-guys-bands.html


tl;dr


----------



## Chickenhawk

So, I spawned in the Arena. And since I've been de-op'd, I can't TP anywhere. So, with my trusty compass, I've spent 30 minutes walking...to no avail. 

Oh yea...and I can't die. I've jumped off cliffs, tried to drown, let myself get attacked by mobs at night. Guess I still have God mode on, but no OP commands whatsoever.

 

I'm in fucking purgatory.


----------



## Sicarius

LOL

That's so awesome. Can you go back to the arena?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> LOL
> 
> That's so awesome. Can you go back to the arena?



No clue where it's at. I swam 3 oceans, and climbed 4 mountain ranges...


----------



## Sicarius

The Arena is 3 maps north of the village (not magnetic/MC north, I think it's MC East)

I got lost -_-

shit.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> The Arena is 3 maps north of the village (not magnetic/MC north, I think it's MC East)
> 
> I got lost -_-
> 
> shit.



I have no clue what that means. Actually, I haven't a clue what 'spawn' my compass is pointing. My first spawn on this map was by where I built the Slime Pit. My second spawn was all the way on the other side of where we built the town.


----------



## Sicarius

you'll only find out when you get there.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Well, the compass pointed me to the slime pit, which has been greifed.






That pisses me off.

Also, I found a random minecart subway, and followed it to what looks like a chunk error that never loaded, and had a portal in it 






I kinda dig exploring like that. Might do it again, but I'm bringing a bed with me next time...hard to explore at midnight.


----------



## Sicarius

It was probably done before, and no one knew about it.

That area should be close to the village.


----------



## BrainArt

I've built another extension to my house in my new world.

It's a greenhouse, I plan on growing wheat in there, since I have a bunch of seeds from gathering wheat and what not out in the wild.


Eventually, I plan on not having to even leave my home for anything (even though I could just never leave and use TMI for things. 


I'm thinking about building a lower extension and setting it up for it to spawn pigs, sheep and cows.



I'll just tell you guys what my second secret project was/is...

Artificial forest/ ecosystem. This is why if you've ever been in either of my secret projects, they've been massive. I'd live there in my underground ecosystem, probably in a cave house inside the even larger cave.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Is there any chance anyone could fix the whitelist?  I'm stuck in singleplayer and it's not good...


----------



## MF_Kitten

WHITELIST PLZ


----------



## Bigsby

I'm still getting "Failed to connect to the server, connection refused: connect"

also if you could add me to the list again: AntoneBigsby


----------



## KoenDercksen

A-Reyes said:


> I'm still getting "Failed to connect to the server, connection refused: connect"
> 
> also if you could add me to the list again: AntoneBigsby




Hmm, that is the message you usually get when a server is non-existant.. Maybe it's gone offline again?!

/edit
nah it's not offline, but I'm not whitelisted either haha.
IGN was koen_37 for whoever is gonna add it to the whitelist again


----------



## MF_Kitten

oh yeah, and my name in minecraft is the same as here: MF_Kitten


----------



## Bigsby

Did you get a new server IP or is it the same one?


----------



## KoenDercksen

Same one..


----------



## Sicarius

Guys, No one has OP right now, so we can't do anything about the whitelist. 

Ant needs to get to the server, and do the magic from his end.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Oh...

Did anyone contact Ant already?


----------



## Xaios

Chickenhawk said:


> I'm in fucking purgatory.



Mineatory? Purgcraft?


----------



## Sicarius

KoenDercksen said:


> Oh...
> 
> Did anyone contact Ant already?


iunno. I told him about the server being down, but not about the whitelist/op situation.

-_- most of the Facebook posts are me, I'm usually the one to contact Ant, since Hawk's Mac was kaput. 

I needs a break from being responsible. Really, I'll get to it tonight, I've just been working on one last crazy build before I have to start focusing on school, tomorrow. 

Been working on my spin on this:
Anti-Zombie Fortress | Know Your Meme


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> iunno. I told him about the server being down, but not about the whitelist/op situation.
> 
> -_- most of the Facebook posts are me, I'm usually the one to contact Ant, since Hawk's Mac was kaput.
> 
> I needs a break from being responsible. Really, I'll get to it tonight, I've just been working on one last crazy build before I have to start focusing on school, tomorrow.
> 
> Been working on my spin on this:
> Anti-Zombie Fortress | Know Your Meme



Hey, mofo, I created the FB page. And I "maintain" it. 

I still don't know why I made you an Admin on the page. Something about you proclaiming yourself the server Sheriff I think.


----------



## Sicarius

I did no such thing.

I'm merely the server FEMA.


----------



## BrainArt

I built an ecosystem attached to the side of my house, it's awesome.

I'm really pleased with this house, I think it's my best build, yet.



I also found a really cool cave/ crater in the side of a mountain that's not *too* far from my house. I built another house in it.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I did no such thing.
> 
> I'm merely the server FEMA.




Ahh FEMA, I remember those times...


----------



## Sicarius

The mighty Cockalisk is the greatest monument to strife ever.



Ever.


----------



## BrainArt

I adventured around charting a map and finished it. I left tents all over the place for shelter. 


I'm going to build a giant blueberry muffin. Luke knows what the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## Prydogga

I'm still not whitelisted!

Can someone please fix this? I did mention it here and to Anthony a few days ago 

Name is Prydogga.

Edit: Nevermind, I should read this thread before I post. 

I have messaged Ant.


----------



## BrainArt

I've been building an underwater ecosystem (just like the one attached to my house, only underwater)...

It's a bitch trying to get all of this water that's inside the structure out. I"m thinking about risking it and tossing some lava around to turn it into cobblestone.


----------



## Pooluke41

servers up.


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> I've been building an underwater ecosystem (just like the one attached to my house, only underwater)...
> 
> It's a bitch trying to get all of this water that's inside the structure out. I"m thinking about risking it and tossing some lava around to turn it into cobblestone.


Sand. Lots and lots of sand.


Pooluke41 said:


> servers up.


-_- It's been up.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> -_- It's been up.


----------



## Sicarius

Okay, New rules.

This is now a Survival Server. Jono, the new admin/ Ant's friend, is the one who's running it while Ant gets his internet fixed.

No more random OPs running around, there's probably just going to be Jono and Ant, if he gets on.

The whitelist is in place, and we have a new seed, Jono's pretty cool, and I agree when he says the game loses it's challenge and fun when you can just build any/everything.

I'm hoping to have a lot of fun, and he's playing with the idea of PVP.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> Okay, New rules.
> 
> This is now a Survival Server. Jono, the new admin/ Ant's friend, is the one who's running it while Ant gets his internet fixed.
> 
> No more random OPs running around, there's probably just going to be Jono and Ant, if he gets on.
> 
> The whitelist is in place, and we have a new seed, Jono's pretty cool, and I agree when he says the game loses it's challenge and fun when you can just build any/everything.
> 
> I'm hoping to have a lot of fun, and he's playing with the idea of PVP.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> Okay, New rules.
> 
> This is now a Survival Server. Jono, the new admin/ Ant's friend, is the one who's running it while Ant gets his internet fixed.
> 
> No more random OPs running around, there's probably just going to be Jono and Ant, if he gets on.
> 
> The whitelist is in place, and we have a new seed, Jono's pretty cool, and I agree when he says the game loses it's challenge and fun when you can just build any/everything.
> 
> I'm hoping to have a lot of fun, and he's playing with the idea of PVP.




I think the only OP's are Me, Jono, Ant, Brandon(brainart) and you.


----------



## Bigsby

whitelist pl0x?


----------



## Dimensionator

I'm not whitelisted, guys /:


----------



## KoenDercksen

Me neither  haha something's wrong with that whitelist man :]


----------



## Sicarius

I know most everyone's already on it, but if we could have the active members join, and post in the discussion about their username,

SS.org Minecraft | Facebook

It would help keep track of who's who, and give some kind of verification for those that are getting whitelisted. And It'll help you stay up to date on the status of the server and any news that may come up regarding it.


----------



## Bigsby

i posted in the discussions earlier today, i can't wait to play on the new seed, i'm not much of a builder anyways everything i build usually comes out super lopsided and disproportioned


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Sand. Lots and lots of sand.



Oh, I've already got tons of sand in there, as well as dirt and glowstone. But, I've been going around with buckets and lowering the water level that way, it's a bit faster, since this structure is pretty big. I forgot the exact dimensions.


----------



## BrainArt

I finished my underwater ecosystem, I'm pleased with it, but it's still not as cool as my first one that's attached to my house.


----------



## Sicarius

You don't sleep do you?


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> You don't sleep do you?




Deftones does that too you.


----------



## Sicarius

I hate them. So much.

Also, Damn my school! I won't let me connect.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I hate them. So much.
> 
> Also, Damn my school! I won't let me connect.




HEATHEN.


----------



## Dimensionator

BLASPHEMER


----------



## Bigsby

@Jeb said:


> Posted terrain and items from 1.8 for texture packers: http://imgur.com/a/0Dpgb


from one of the developers
EDIT: not much different the only thing i can notice is cookies and wheat


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> You don't sleep do you?




I have a fucked sleep schedule.




Sicarius said:


> I hate them. So much.
> 
> Also, Damn my school! I won't let me connect.



Is this revenge for me saying I don't like the mighty boosh?


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> I have a fucked sleep schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this revenge for me saying I don't like the mighty boosh?


No. I've never liked them. The only song I kind of liked was Minerva.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> No. I've never liked them. The only song I kind of liked was Minerva.



 x 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

and 1


----------



## BrainArt

My giant blueberry muffin. It is hollow and has the ability for residence (it's even furnished).


----------



## Prydogga

HOW LONG TILL I CAN BE WHITELISTED!?


----------



## Pooluke41

Prydogga said:


> HOW LONG TILL I CAN BE WHITELISTED!?




I cannae do it.


----------



## Dimensionator

I'm also not whitelisted.


----------



## Bigsby

have you guys seen this yet?


----------



## Sicarius

You thar, quit changin' your name.

it's confusin'


----------



## Bigsby

I Don't know what you are talking about i have always had this name 
*jedi mindtrick*

EDIT: Also some more pics from 1.8 and now pigs have snouts and pigs have udders









The horizon looks nice


----------



## KoenDercksen

This game is starting to look totally amazing


----------



## vampiregenocide

Apparently the PAX version of Minecraft will possibly be released on the 8th of september. The 1.8 update will be split into two separate updates.


----------



## BrainArt

So, I'm still an OP, but I don't seem to have the same powers that I used to... I tried whitelisting Pry, but it won't let me.

Do you have to be a server admin to do so?


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> So, I'm still an OP, but I don't seem to have the same powers that I used to... I tried whitelisting Pry, but it won't let me.
> 
> Do you have to be a server admin to do so?



Probably, I tried.


----------



## Sicarius

You guys gotta get on when Jono gets on. 

and he's on silly UK time.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Antone, who are you?


----------



## Prydogga

Okay, so Brandon OP'd me, and it whitelisted me in the process. Want someone on? OP them.


----------



## Prydogga

SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## KoenDercksen

SHIII- LET ME ON


----------



## Sicarius

dragonblade629 said:


> Antone, who are you?


Reyes


----------



## Bigsby

Sicarius said:


> Reyes


 
my username was A-Reyes

Minecraft is same as my user name now AntoneBigsby


----------



## Sicarius

I know this.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Pictures of the new seed:


----------



## Sicarius

last picture is from my overwatch home.

may as well get OP so I can build an AC-130 above the spawn.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Next person to sign in, don't move and hit F3. Tell me what the coordinates are for the spawn.

I'm pretty sure the 'no-building-near-the-spawn' thing is ruining my ability to mine this badass diamond vein.

Or just OP me long enough to mine these last 4 diamonds, and I'll deOP myself when I'm done.


----------



## KoenDercksen

It's at:
x=156,6
y=67,6
z=-90,5
f=3



also thanks to whoever whitelisted me!


----------



## vampiregenocide

You do realise in a week or so you'll have to create a new seed for 1.8?


----------



## Pooluke41

vampiregenocide said:


> You do realise in a week or so you'll have to create a new seed for 1.8?



I'm not really on the server until the 1.8 updates out and we have a new seed.


----------



## KoenDercksen

I still didn't find coal


----------



## Pooluke41

KoenDercksen said:


> I still didn't find coal



Twas me mining all de coal to make my base.

Probably...


----------



## KoenDercksen

Pooluke41 said:


> Twas me mining all de coal to make my base.
> 
> Probably...



Looks like I'll be mining your torches... 

jk jk jk


----------



## Swyse

What is this and how do I play it? I've heard mention of a free version or something is that what you guys are playing?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

There's a free Creative Mode on the website, but Survival Mode is a whole different beast.



Nanners went over a pretty good deal of the basics of survival, it's been updated since then, but the videos still do a pretty good job of explaining everything.

Captain Sparklez also has a great deal of videos that will give you a good understanding of all that this game can do.

Hope you start playing, you'll definitely love it...or hate it. Minecraft is very polarizing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Insane mod is insane.


----------



## Sicarius

Uh...

1) Holy balls, I'm going to install that in a minute
2) finally a video where Simon doesn't "BAW" like a fucking retarded school girl.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Uh...
> 
> 1) Holy balls, I'm going to install that in a minute
> 2) finally a video where Simon doesn't "BAW" like a fucking retarded school girl.



Simon doesn't do that in *every* video.


----------



## Sicarius

*shakes fist*

close to it.


----------



## Sicarius

So, I installed EqEx, and now when I start the world I made to play with it, it causes my driver to fail.

Fuck yea ATI Catalyst Control.


----------



## Sofos

SoldiersOfFilth

WHITELIST MEH


----------



## Sicarius

This is so weird. I have to start a new seed every time I want to play with the Equvilant exchange stuff..

this sucks.


----------



## Origin

One of my best friends just made a binary calculator in the game with redstone and shit. My mind blew the fuck up, especially considering I don't play this game.  Now he wants to make a working real-time clock with pistons on a digital display.

I may not be into Minecraft, but jesus I can appreciate its ability to inspire awesome shit to build.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Is the server going to start a totally new seed once 1.8 comes out this week? Considering the immense differences in features and landscape code, i'd say it's an absolute necessity (did i spell that right?)


----------



## Sicarius

close enough to it, I think.

We're going to have to, other wise we'd be shit out of luck with the new features.

I'm going to spend as long as it takes to find a Ravine and build my house in it.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Hell, make that ravine your house altogether! 

Just seal off the top, even out the sides, and replace the stone with wood, and you have one ridiculous house going!


----------



## vampiregenocide

1.8 has been pushed probably till next week. They said it's not quite ready yet, and they never release on a friday apparently so it will probably be next week.


----------



## Bigsby

YES


----------



## Sicarius

vampiregenocide said:


> 1.8 has been pushed probably till next week. They said it's not quite ready yet, and they never release on a friday apparently so it will probably be next week.


The 8th was a Thursday. However, if they would've released it on Friday I'd have been happy, since it's my birthday.

I've heard talk the Notch wants to make 2 updates, get the biome stuff out first, then the other entitlements later.

If they're pushing it back may as well release the whole thing as one big patch.


----------



## Pooluke41

AntoneBigsby said:


> YES




I'm screaming like a little girl.


----------



## Sicarius

Pooluke41 said:


> I'm screaming like a little girl.


*falcon punch*

No Simon squeal. No!


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> *falcon punch*
> 
> No Simon squeal. No!



It's less of a simon squeal and it's more like a manly squeal....

I'n the most manliest way I can say that.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Wait...why doesn't Notch wear pants after he armored up?


----------



## Sicarius

the person was wearing leather pants


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sicarius said:


> The 8th was a Thursday. However, if they would've released it on Friday I'd have been happy, since it's my birthday.
> 
> I've heard talk the Notch wants to make 2 updates, get the biome stuff out first, then the other entitlements later.
> 
> If they're pushing it back may as well release the whole thing as one big patch.



Yeah I know, it was going to be released thursday but no longer. 

I think Notch and co are doing some extra programming so they wanted to get some of the basic stuff out (Everything you saw in the PAX demo) before fine tuning everything and adding more in 1.9. It won't be pushed back too much I don't think.


----------



## Sicarius

Pokemobs is updated!

I CAN HAS GHASTLY


----------



## MF_Kitten

Notch just took a break off the secret project he's working on to help Jeb finish up 1.8, so they might get it out tomorrow after all. Jeb has been handling the game alone since PAX.


----------



## Sicarius

That's kind of dickish to leave Jeb alone with it.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> That's kind of dickish to leave Jeb alone with it.



But after all Notch has done he Deserves a little break.


(Even after all those other "little" breaks.....)


----------



## vampiregenocide

New release date is probably the 12th.


----------



## Sicarius

Pooluke41 said:


> But after all Notch has done he Deserves a little break.
> 
> 
> (Even after all those other "little" breaks.....)


He's not on a break, he's working on some "secret project". But it's probably not as awesome as playing some Pokemobs.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> He's not on a break, he's working on some "secret project". But it's probably not as awesome as playing some Pokemobs.



Well It's away from minecraft, therefore its a break from minecraft. 


BRITISH LOGIC FTW!


----------



## Sicarius

psssh


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> psssh



Pfffffft.


----------



## Bigsby

> jens and notch *have just announced* that the 1.8 pre-release .jar is available for public testing. It is important to remember that this is NOT The final release of 1.8, and is still extremely buggy. If you find any bugs, or need support, please join the #minecraft channel on irc.esper.net using your favorite IRC client!
> 
> *NOTICE*: This version will only work if you've paid for _Minecraft_, all the more reason to step up!
> 
> 
> Here's the download links:
> 
> Client: *http://assets.minecr...e/minecraft.jar*
> Server: *http://assets.minecr...raft_server.jar*
> 
> For directions on installing, MCF user *GmZ *has written a very brief tutorial for Windows located *here*.


 i can't wait for 1.8

EDIT: right out of the gate i got this


----------



## Chickenhawk

I would totally download the .jar for 1.8, but I have more important things to do...like drink, and get into a fight with my girlfriend.

<-- might actually download 1.8 tonight, lol.


----------



## ROAR

Got 1.8 today and it's fucking awesome.
Creative mode is phenomenal.


----------



## Sofos

At first it was like this





But then it was like this







6 Creepers and 2 Endermen. oh lawd...


----------



## Prydogga

Haven't managed to find any NPC towns yet, in creative or survival. 

I like being able to sprint and (in creative) fly.

In case anyone's wondering, double tap forward to sprint, double tap jump to fly.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm not going to spoil 1.8 for myself.

It'll probably be out on Monday, anyway.

also, I think this is the most depressing birthday, ever.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Congratulations!


----------



## Fiction

Sicarius said:


> I'm not going to spoil 1.8 for myself.
> 
> It'll probably be out on Monday, anyway.
> 
> also, I think this is the most depressing birthday, ever.









Edit: YES I LOST HEALTH MAKING THAT, SO STOP JUDGING, OKAY.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm waiting for the less buggy, finalised update.  Looks like a lot of stuff added though.


----------



## Bigsby

**ONLY READ IF YOU WANT SPOILERS





Here is some stuff from the leak if you have not played it yet 

**Biomes are MUCH larger and uniform than before

-Swamp biome was added to the list of existing biomes - look for vines on trees!*

*- Vines*
Can be collected with shears, in the manner of leaf blocks. Vines will grow on any surface they are placed on

*- Beef and Chicken added*

*- Strongholds - spawn once per world*

*- Ruins (basically strongholds on the ground)*

*- Giant mushrooms (Do not generate yet)*

*- Silverfish*

*- Creative mode*
Allows flying, insta-break, unlimited items from an item palette, no damage, and more

*- Abandoned mine shafts*

*- Endermen*
Normally passive, these night-spawning mobs will teleport to (and attack) you if you look directly at them. When defeated, they can drop Ender Pearls, which presently do nothing

*- Bow charging*
Variable damage with charge, can also land critical hits. Additionally, attacks can crit if you hit a player or mob when descending from a jump

*- Sprinting*
Run faster, knock mobs back that are hit during a sprint - appears to deplete the hunger bar faster

*- New high-quality Main Menu

- Chest animation (lids open, close)

- Player list on SMP; Server listings

- Setting gamemode on SMP "/gamemode username 0/1", 1 being Creative and 0 being Survival*

*- Hunger*
Depletes slowly over time, can be filled by eating food. At 9 more more bars, you will regenerate health slowly.

*- Eating animation*

*- Arrows stick to mobs

- Xp bar (Gain xp from killing mobs and other players)

- New lighting engine (Colored lights, smoother lighting)

- Clouds are now at the ceiling of the world

- Cave spiders

- Zombies drop rotten flesh, which can be consumed

- Watermelons (as well as watermelon and pumpkin seeds)

- Glass panes*
These can be crafted at a crafting table by making a 3x2 grid of Glass Blocks - makes 16 panes. These panes can be placed in lines, corners and crosses, and they will adjoin with the nearest adjacent block.

*- Iron Bars*
Created by making a 3x2 grid of iron ingots at a crafting table. Can be placed in the same manner as glass panes

*- Brick, Stone Brick stairs*

*- Smooth stone brick*
Can be crafted by placing Stone in a 2x2 grid, makes 4 Stone Bricks

*- F6 & F7 Adjust the time of day when pressed/held*


----------



## vampiregenocide

It should also be added that eating rotten flesh will poison you. The enderman pearl reduces their aggressiveness when the player is holding it.


----------



## Prydogga

I love the new size of biomes, so I can actually live in the er.... darker grass and tall trees bimoe, and not have very tiny deserts adjacent, and the glass panes are sick.

I love that sea is now actually sea-like. Squids seem to be in bigger packs, and the sea is very deep.

Rivers look much better than I thought, same with cave formations that are like real caves, due to being thin and deep (if that makes sense, they're like crevices.)


----------



## Bigsby

Sicarius said:


> also, I think this is the most depressing birthday, ever.



Does this help a little bit?


----------



## Sicarius

That's more interesting, that's for sure.

Thanks, guys. I appreciate it 

Server reset to old world. I think Jono doesn't realize we have to start over from scratch again, lol


----------



## Chickenhawk

Downloaded 1.8 this morning.

While dicking around with TNT in creative, I found an underground ravine. Awesome.

Then I found an abandoned mine shaft. HOLY FUCKING SHIT!! Found long ass tunnels full of webs, at least 4 spider spawners, and a handful of chests. 

This is going to get really fucking fun.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Chickenhawk said:


> Downloaded 1.8 this morning.
> 
> While dicking around with TNT in creative, I found an underground ravine. Awesome.
> 
> Then I found an abandoned mine shaft. HOLY FUCKING SHIT!! Found long ass tunnels full of webs, at least 4 spider spawners, and a handful of chests.
> 
> This is going to get really fucking fun.



Shiiiiit I can't wait for the official release 

/edit

and lol I'm off the whitelist again?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Found my first bug, also.

Put a stack of wood in a furnace, then a stack of planks as fuel. Game instantly went to the 'saving chunks' screen, but the lettering was messed up. Had to force close Minecraft.

Reopened the game, and everything is working fine.

Although, I do feel the F6/F7 time control thing negates the need for beds...


----------



## Sicarius

I'd rather sleep in a hammock than a bed.

That needs to be a mod.. Hammock Craft...


----------



## Chickenhawk

I love the new generator.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Chickenhawk said:


> Found my first bug, also.
> 
> Put a stack of wood in a furnace, then a stack of planks as fuel. Game instantly went to the 'saving chunks' screen, but the lettering was messed up. Had to force close Minecraft.
> 
> Reopened the game, and everything is working fine.
> 
> Although, I do feel the F6/F7 time control thing negates the need for beds...



The zooming through time is only a feature to show the smooth transitions between night and day with the new light engine, and won't be in the final version. The occurrence of mineshafts, strongholds, and endermen, are all going to be rarer in the final version too, from what i gather.


----------



## Chickenhawk

MF_Kitten said:


> The zooming through time is only a feature to show the smooth transitions between night and day with the new light engine, and won't be in the final version. The occurrence of mineshafts, strongholds, and endermen, are all going to be rarer in the final version too, from what i gather.



Strongholds can't get any rarer, since they generate only once per map.

I think they should pump up the strongholds and mineshafts, honestly. Don't make them common as hell, but more than once per map 

You could play for months on a map, and NEVER find a stronghold.


----------



## ROAR

Hey.


----------



## Chickenhawk

That didn't take you long, ROAR 

My evil hangout. 






I like window panes. So much better than breaking glass and it being gone forever.


----------



## heavy7-665

I need to be whitelisted.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Awesome fucking world generator 








...wait a sec...I'm in Creative mode...let's get fancy.






...more...






*..MORE...*






*...MORE!!!!*







Mandatory artsy shot. 






Wired it up:






Then set it off.

After crashing Minecraft real quick (first time I've actually completely shut single player down):


----------



## Chickenhawk

My next victim:






A new strategy






Overly complicated wiring:







Boom. No crash.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Has the server been updated to 1.8?


----------



## Sofos

still need to be whitelisted >.<


----------



## BrainArt

dragonblade629 said:


> Has the server been updated to 1.8?



1.8 isn't officially out, yet. Not until tomorrow (I think).


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

There is still the server update for the pre-release.


----------



## Chickenhawk

dragonblade629 said:


> There is still the server update for the pre-release.



There's a lot of bugs in the pre-release. The client goes down every time the furnace ID changes (when you turn it on, and when it shuts off), plus various other small bugs, but the furnace alone would make it unplayable.

I've actually stopped playing Survival until the official release, because of the furnace bug. Just dicking around with TNT in Creative now. 

There is also a shit ton of controversy about the pre-release. I guess it was given to a select group of testers, and not the entire community. Some of those testers gave out the link.

Majong screwed the pooch by not requiring a password for the download, and the testers fucked up by sharing the .jar, which is a big no-no. 

I wouldn't be surprised if some people get their accounts locked around the time 1.8 is officially released. Either everybody that has the pre-release, or the testers that leaked it.

Guess we'll have to wait and see 

EDIT:

I could very well be wrong about the leak. Just what I've read, all hearsay.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

From Notch's tweets, it seems that he doesn't really care too much. Notch is awesome!


----------



## Taylor2

Sooooo many bugs.


But otherwise it great.


----------



## Xaios

Chickenhawk said:


>


----------



## anthonyferguson

Hrrrrm yeah we'll just have to sit tight until the update comes along. I'll install vanilla until the recommended build of bukkit comes along. In the meantime, get that update and play with creative mode!!! I look forward to seeing you all on the server. Soldiers of filth I'll crack you on now.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Now that you're crackin' anyway, crack me on too... I got unwhitelisted for some reason!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Mojang leaked the pre-release version themselves, so they're obviously ok with it 

Jeb says there are very many bugs to fix, and so they might not be able to release it today (monday). we'll see soon enough. They are pretty close though, as fixing the features and stuff is going to be quick, and the rest is just bug fixing.


----------



## Bigsby

> *Jeb recently tweeted* that 1.8 will most likely not be released tomorrow (9/13/11), but an update to the pre-release that's currently in circulation was highly likely. Mojang wants to make sure this release is the best it can be, and is continuing to squelch bugs even as they fine-tune the features.


 The anticipation is killing me


----------



## Sicarius

I suggest listening to the stream of Opeth's Heritage on NPR to help pass the time.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I heard that the new update will be released to coincide with Necrophagist's new album.


----------



## BrainArt

vampiregenocide said:


> I heard that the new update will be released to coincide with Necrophagist's new album.



Is that going to be in the bundle with the Faceless' new album, as well?


----------



## Sofos

BrainArt said:


> Is that going to be in the bundle with the Faceless' new album, as well?



no, but the bundle will include an alpha code for either scrolls or cobalt. it hasnt been announced which yet.


----------



## Prydogga

BrainArt said:


> Is that going to be in the bundle with the Faceless' new album, as well?



If you get the bundle, you get to preorder Peter Joseph's Suhr signature, as well as Dino's Ibanez. Also Randy will reappear on the forums.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Oh, so it's the same date as HL3 then? that sounds promising!


----------



## Bigsby

And the day i get laid


----------



## BrainArt

Damn, that's a busy day!


----------



## Sicarius

I'm going to faceroll a seed name and see how that does.

but I really fuckin' want to see what the "Oh Cocks" seed looks like with ravines and rivers..


----------



## Sicarius

http://assets.minecraft.net/1_8-pre2/minecraft.jar

Revision #2 of the 1.8 pre-release.

I'm lazy and bored, so I'm gonna do it.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I downloaded '1.8 Pre Release 2 '. Fixed the furnace bug, thank tom cruise. 

Been dicking around with redstone on creative. Never really tried to do anything complex before, just simple pressure switch stuff, maybe a levered door or two. 

Redstone gets REALLY complicated REALLY quick. Too much for my brain.


----------



## Sicarius

That's why I had MF Kitten do it for me


----------



## Prydogga

My minecraft is updating...

DOES THIS MEAN 1.8 IS FINALLY NOT PRE RELEASE!?

I'm so sick of having to restart MC everytime I want to smelt things

Edit: A wild 'fatal error' appeared! D:


----------



## Bigsby

WOOO it is indeed out i am updating right now lets get the 1.8 server going


----------



## vampiregenocide

Started up, building a home. Let the endermen come, I shall own them.


----------



## Pooluke41

I'm gonna come, I know it. 

UPDATE DAMN YOU.


----------



## Sicarius

dohoho

LETS DO THIS ENDERMEN

WHO WANTS ME TO DO A SHITTY VIDEO?


----------



## Taylor2

Just battled my first Enderman.

Jesus fuck they are creepy.


Went right up to one, looked at it, and if you watch, you'll notice that it opens its mouth.


----------



## Pooluke41

Peaceful FTW


----------



## heavy7-665

I cant update


----------



## vampiregenocide

heavy7-665 said:


> I cant update



Try reinstalling minecraft?


----------



## Sofos

it said im not whitelisted... again... bleh


----------



## heavy7-665

So now Im suddenly getting this in the browser version. I've ALWAYS played browser because its the only one that'd work.


----------



## vampiregenocide

This is awesome.


----------



## Sicarius

I will stop playing the game if the graphics engine ever gets updated enough to where that thing is real.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just think how the enderman would look.


----------



## Sicarius

I keep thinking of the Xenomorphs from Aliens being the Enderman...





http://images.wikia.com/annex/images/6/69/AVP_Xenomorph.jpg

Stealin' your blocks.


----------



## Prydogga

I've been messing around with natural light alot, since every light is coloured now, having the moon light up your cave is really awesome, you get dark, purple and moody cavespace, and then in day it's all bright and vibrant.

This would only work on peaceful,but I want to try if redstone torches still stop spawning while making little to no light.

I'm glad to be playing survival again, it's much more entertaining than having everything at your fingertips in MP.


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah It's a shame, really, having the give commands and all.

Friend OP'd me for his server, and I didn't really want it. Because as soon as I found a moderately flat surface I went nuts and started building a huge house. Far away from everyone else.

I gotta stop this madness lol


----------



## Prydogga

I also like that I don't have to deal with extravagant cock statues shadowing my quaint little retreat.


----------



## BrainArt

I updated mine and played around with creative for a bit, I found that the controls are little buggy for me.


----------



## BrainArt

So, I tried starting a forest fire and found that intentional forest fires are way harder to start than when it's an accident...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Notch has said via tumblr they're working on the snow biome and new content for the nether.


----------



## Fiction

Sicarius said:


> dohoho
> 
> LETS DO THIS ENDERMEN
> 
> WHO WANTS ME TO DO A SHITTY VIDEO?



Shitty Video!


----------



## Sicarius

Prydogga said:


> I also like that I don't have to deal with extravagant cock statues shadowing my quaint little retreat.


Shitty Video with a giant cock in the background it is. I will need to wait for TMI to update, then I'll be able to build the cock, and start the video as a new build.


----------



## heavy7-665

Okay so I tried my other computer but now it wont let me log in.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Sicarius

What the fucking dicks?


----------



## Taylor2

Awesome.


----------



## BrainArt

I was flying around in creative and found this really neat plateau, so I proceeded to build a house on top of it. The seed I'm using is awesome and full of mountains.

It's Frank Zappa, for those wondering.


----------



## vampiregenocide

That's epic.


----------



## Sicarius




----------



## vampiregenocide

My first contact with an enderman involved the front of my house getting blown up by a creeper, and then a spider and an enderman dropping on top of me. Scared the living shit out of me. I got an ender pearl, though they don't actually have a purpose yet. 

Great vid btw man. :3


----------



## Sicarius

They're supposed to either control the time of day

or make you immune to Endermen.

I can't remember. 

thankies  I don't know why, but I always do weird stupid voices.


----------



## vampiregenocide

It was rumoured they made you immune to the enderman, but it's been tested and doesn't work. I don't think it does anything to do with the time of day either. I don't think they have a use yet but will do in the next update.


----------



## Sicarius

I actually got one off the last one I killed.

for some reason Qpak3 makes it looks like a stack of money :/


----------



## Chickenhawk

No use for Enderpearls yet.

But, they are going to add stuff to the tools/weapons. Not using a new material (diamond, iron, etc), but as an addition to a current tool you have. My guess is that you'll add Enderpearls to your tools to make them stronger.


----------



## Sicarius

I just want to fucking use Obsidian as a god damn tool material, god damn it.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I just want to fucking use Obsidian as a god damn tool material, god damn it.



+ 9000

Also We need Sandstone and Smoothstone Tools!


----------



## Sicarius

stone tools are fine as they are.

Obsidian needs more purposes than just Nether portal and building block. Too much shit goes into obtaining it.


----------



## MF_Kitten

guys, try holding the ender pearl while an enderman is running towards you. look directly at him as he approaches you. I *THINK* it makes them teleport away at the last moment before getting to you. Then you have to turn around to face them again, etc.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mushroom cows?!


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> stone tools are fine as they are.




What if you wanted to live in the desert? YEAH


----------



## Sicarius

Pooluke41 said:


> What if you wanted to live in the desert? YEAH


Keep digging. You're bound to find a cave.

or fall to your death.

in a cave.



MF_Kitten said:


> guys, try holding the ender pearl while an enderman is running towards you. look directly at him as he approaches you. I *THINK* it makes them teleport away at the last moment before getting to you. Then you have to turn around to face them again, etc.



Nah, they do that anyway.


----------



## BrainArt

vampiregenocide said:


> That's epic.



Thank you, sah! 


I'll take some better screenshots of it in the day light when I next play.


----------



## BrainArt

So, I figured out a way to have a secret door using sticky pistons and stone, but I would like to have each one connected to the same lever, but since we can't place redstone vertically, I can't do that yet. 

I can only open and close them from one side right now, though. It's definitely an idea that I like and will continue to work on.

If I come up with some genius idea, I'll let y'all know.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> Keep digging. You're bound to find a cave.
> 
> or fall to your death.
> 
> in a cave.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, they do that anyway.


----------



## BrainArt

I think what I might have to do for this piston door is dig in the walls and set up some hidden redstone circuitry, that way I can have redstone on the top pistons.

Or, I could go a totally different direction and have the pistons on the sides, but that might be more difficult, since the doorway is 3x2. So, I'd have to basically do what I have in mind for the two on top, two on bottom setup.


----------



## KoenDercksen

You just have to go hidden wiring route... Dig around the walls


----------



## Prydogga

My seed is SikTh. That's a good world.


----------



## BrainArt

KoenDercksen said:


> You just have to go hidden wiring route... Dig around the walls



Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I might have to have each set connected to their own lever, though. Which is fine with me, I really only need one set, but having two is cool.



Prydogga said:


> My seed is SikTh. That's a good world.



I am so going to try this seed.


Oh, the seed I'm building the secret door in is the Oh Cocks one, Sic is right. It's awesome.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

So I logged into the SS.org server the other day, spawning at x = 113.5, y = 64, z = 22.5. It was laggy as hell, so much so that I couldn't even break blocks at times. Also, it didn't look like anyone had built anything. Pardon the SMP noob question, but do I have to be whitelisted before I get to interact with the world that other people have built on? And if so, what do I have to do to prove that I'm totally awesome and not just another douchebag griefer?


----------



## Sicarius

Ant and Jono are waiting for a stable 1.8 Bukkit build, then they'll implemnt the whitelist again, and get us a new seed.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Oh okay, that's cool then.


----------



## Sicarius

So, I was using Zan's Minimap.
It's alright, though, like in the video I said I was going to get another one a try.

Rei's Minimap is basically the same as Zan's (it even has a square and circle map style)

However, Rei's' is more detailed, and gives a better representation of depth. Waypoints are idential, but you can change the color of the way point. 

I'm using Purple for bases, and Red for caves. But I haven't found a really good cave yet. Underground ravine, but not too good. It did yield 14 diamonds though.

Rei's:
http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/482147-18-sep14-reis-minimap-v19-guinea-pig-version/

Does need Modloader, which has been updated.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Clay: Why are you using 1.8, and not 1.8.1?


----------



## Sicarius

Edit:

I don't know why it's showing 1.8, but I am playing on 1.8.1


----------



## Sephiroth952

I needs to be whitelisted "Sephiroth952".


----------



## Chickenhawk

Clay: I installed that minimap. With some issues (my own fault for being a fucking moron when it comes to modding Minecraft ), I got that bitch working flawlessly.

Here's all I have to say about it:







EDIT:

Also, listening to Meshuggah (rare trax and selfcaged) while exploring an underground ravine with a handful of Endermen is pretty nifty.


----------



## Sicarius

don't forget to set a home waypoint


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> don't forget to set a home waypoint



Of course.

Now that I know how to mod shit, off to see what other awesome/useless poop I want/need.


----------



## Sicarius

You can go a little crazy with modding. So be careful lol


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> You can go a little crazy with modding. So be careful lol






Every mob = Devy.

I'd download that.


----------



## Sicarius

Devy Creepers.

I'd still hug 'em.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> Devy Creepers.



I'd still hit them with a diamond sword.


----------



## Murmel

I just got some legendary Minecraft GAS. I've been meaning to buy it forever but I haven't yet.

Too bad it's 00:50am here and I won't be able to get it until like, dinner time


----------



## Pooluke41

Chickenhawk said:


> I'd still hit them with a diamond sword.



Isn't this why we built the arena?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Pooluke41 said:


> Isn't this why we built the arena?



Possibly.

Or maybe it's because I don't ride Devy's nuts like everybody else does 

We should absolutely make another arena. Legit this time.


----------



## Sicarius

We'll do so. 

Just not nearly as god damn huge


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> We'll do so.
> 
> Just not nearly as god damn huge



Yes, HUGE!!

I don't care if it takes forever, we've got to make it massive! With a glass and glowstone roof.


----------



## Sicarius

I will take no part in making a Minecraft version of The Cotton Bowl.


----------



## BrainArt

I will take no part in building anything on the server, right now. 

Until I finish a few projects I have in mind for myself, then I'll possibly build them in the server, depending on how lazy I am. 

/selfish-ness.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I wonder when Bukkit will be updated.


----------



## Sicarius

Never.


----------



## BrainArt

I got my piston doors working. The first set have hidden redstone, but the rest that I've made in different spots don't, because the areas I was working with didn't have much space for hiding the redstone.


----------



## Sicarius

New Anthrax Album makes me want to build things..


----------



## BrainArt

I found my first NPC village in creative, the other day. You know what I did?




I set things on fire, blew things up and threw lava all over the place. I'm a tyrant to the non-existent NPCs.


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> I found my first NPC village in creative, the other day. You know what I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set things on fire, blew things up and threw lava all over the place. I'm a tyrant to the non-existent NPCs.



I'm living in an NPC Village and Turning it into my Fort.

But that Muffin Corrupted you Brandon...


----------



## Pooluke41

Oh yeah, Try the seed "Professor Layton"

IT'S AMAZING.


----------



## Sicarius

still not as cool as "oh cocks"

also, I'm stuck at home, again, because my car's a piece of shit.

fuck yea.


----------



## BrainArt

Pooluke41 said:


> I'm living in an NPC Village and Turning it into my Fort.
> 
> But that Muffin Corrupted you Brandon...



Don't you dare speak Blaspheme towards the great Muffin! 



Sicarius said:


> still not as cool as "oh cocks"
> 
> also, I'm stuck at home, again, because my car's a piece of shit.
> 
> fuck yea.



It is a great seed.


----------



## vampiregenocide

My seen is pretty epic. Spawned next to a river, which has a plain, swamp and coniferous forest next to it. Further down are a bunch of mountains with a small island in the middle I have made my home. Beyond this are more mountains, one of which has a surface dungeon. Also finding a lot of caves that drop straight down quite a distance. Making for some interesting mining. Just discovered a canyon too.


----------



## Sicarius

I have a question for you guys.

If I made a "Minecraft for beginners" or a "Sic's Adventures in Minecraft"

would you guys watch it/ recommend it?


----------



## vampiregenocide

A lot of beginner minecraft vids have been done, it's better to do playthroughs of custom maps, mods or whatnot.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hBg0q8yx2M&feature=feedu


----------



## Sicarius

I guess I need to find actual game-mod mods. Not just TMI or Rei's minimap.

Hmm...


----------



## BrainArt

vampiregenocide said:


> My seen is pretty epic. Spawned next to a river, which has a plain, swamp and coniferous forest next to it. Further down are a bunch of mountains with a small island in the middle I have made my home. Beyond this are more mountains, one of which has a surface dungeon. Also finding a lot of caves that drop straight down quite a distance. Making for some interesting mining. Just discovered a canyon too.



What is the name of this seed? Divulge, mister, or I'm not going to take you to supermegaawesomefunland!


----------



## Sicarius

So. 

I've been thinking. Let's not use Bukkit, and instead install Flan's Team's mod, and the Planes and guns mods.

that way you can switch back and forth between Creative and Survival mode. (like in my friend's 1.8.1 server)


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> So.
> 
> I've been thinking. Let's not use Bukkit, and instead install Flan's Team's mod, and the Planes and guns mods.
> 
> that way you can switch back and forth between Creative and Survival mode. (like in my friend's 1.8.1 server)



That would be pretty cool. Has Flan updated his stuff? Also, has guns mod even been worked on since Flan did an unofficial update?

I haven't really been paying much attention to the MC forums, my game right now is vanilla, besides a texture pack.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'll give you the seed tomorrow man!


----------



## Sicarius

cock tease.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Anyone been using a multiplayer server over the wait for the SS.org server to update? I've been getting bored with SSP.


----------



## BrainArt

I can't even log in, for some reason, but if I could, I would probably use my sister's server.


----------



## Sicarius

punch her in the taco

also, yes. Guy at work let me play SMP with him and his 2 friends.

not bad so far.


----------



## BrainArt

It's not me having problems logging on to her server, it's problems logging on in general. I've been playing offline, because I'm too lazy to deal with the log in issues.


----------



## Sicarius

I tried setting up my own server

fuck my modem and router, it refuses to forward ports.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Make sure you forward them in the firewall as well man


----------



## MF_Kitten

hey there, you bunch of cunts! 

those of you who use mods, and those of you who are responsible for servers, will love this! (i love irony)

Minecraft 1.9 pre-release Client:
http://assets.minecraft.net/1_9-pre/minecraft.jar

1.9 Pre-release Server:
http://assets.minecraft.net/1_9-pre/minecraft_server.jar


----------



## KoenDercksen

Lol at practically no time between 1.8 and 1.9... Why didn't they just make 1.8 1.9 and wait 4 days ><


----------



## Sicarius

Lol install 1.9 pre release, load new seed (endermania)

and it crashes.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm just going to wait for the real 1.9, hopefully by then I can figure out why the hell I can't log in to patch my game... It's irritating when the water and the lava don't look like water and lava.


I'm going to build an archery range, using signs as the targets, instead of massive targets of wool. I'll take pictures when I get around to building it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

So many new mobs. :| I don't think this prerelease is complete either.


----------



## Pooluke41

We need a Milk Biome!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just seen skeletons fighting each other. Never seen that before.


----------



## Pooluke41

vampiregenocide said:


> Just seen skeletons fighting each other. Never seen that before.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I just let them kill each other.


----------



## Pooluke41

YOU DIDN'T INTERVENE???

THEY COULD HAVE BEEN HAVING RELATIONSHIP PROBLEMS!


----------



## Chickenhawk

I was being chased by two skeletons yesterday when one accidentally shot the other in the back of the head.

They then battled to the death, and the victor completely ignored me afterwards.


----------



## anthonyferguson

The server is functional, as is my internet. FUCKYEA.


----------



## Pooluke41

It says "you do not have permission to build here" whenever I touch a block, Even Lightyears away from the spawn.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Fuck me for installing the 1.9 pre-release. 

Time to go back to 1.8, then I'll jump on the server for a bit.


----------



## Dimensionator

Pooluke41 said:


> It says "you do not have permission to build here" whenever I touch a block, Even Lightyears away from the spawn.



Same here. I can't do anything.


----------



## KoenDercksen

WELCOME BACK WHITELIST PROBLEMS!


----------



## anthonyferguson

FFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU clanforge is a complete douche sometimes. Working on it.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Should be fixed now. Give it a go!!!


----------



## BrainArt

I want to play on the server, but since I can't seem to log in to even patch my game to 1.8.1, I can't. 

MC won't even run for me, right now. I click the icon on my desktop, but it hasn't brought the program up. Probably because I need to go through my comp and clean it up a bit, I really need an external hardrive.

Does anybody know if the browser version also updates the desktop version?


----------



## KoenDercksen

It doesn't as far as I know...


----------



## Sofos

update server to 1.9pre  then we can WoW it in the strongholds, all of us go in and kill the boss. LIKE BAWSES


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm not on the server  IP?


----------



## Sicarius

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> update server to 1.9pre  then we can WoW it in the strongholds, all of us go in and kill the boss. LIKE BAWSES


No.

That stupid 1.9pre bullshit it broken.


----------



## Chickenhawk

1.9 pre is broken. I'm sure the official 1.9 will be out VERY soon.

Brandon:

Delete your minecraft.jar (make a backup, of course), and redownload it.

I had to do that to update to 1.8 after I got the pre-release. Wouldn't let me log in, got the new launcher (apparently I'd be using the OLD SCHOOL Alpha launcher this entire time, ), and it works perfectly now.


----------



## BrainArt

So, I tried deleting the minecraft.jar and it did nothing, so I then deleted the bin fin itself and it did nothing. 

I think I might have to clear the .minecraft folder all together...


----------



## Sicarius

just save your saves


----------



## Prydogga

1.9 is clearly part of Notch's departure into LSD. 

I want to risk downloading the .jar just to live in a mushroom biome...


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> just save your saves



Oh yeah, I didn't make the mistake of not backing everything up.


----------



## Fiction

I've made that mistake before.. then again, its not like I've made anything worth backing up.


----------



## BrainArt

I lost several worlds the last time I made that mistake.


----------



## Sicarius

Prydogga said:


> 1.9 is clearly part of Notch's departure into LSD.
> 
> I want to risk downloading the .jar just to live in a mushroom biome...



Red Mushroom + Bone Meal = Mushroom 1 room apartment.

it's awesome.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Whitelist meh? 

EDIT: Should probably mention that I'm "Whore_for_Ore" ingame.


----------



## Prydogga

In the new server, if you see an area that is walled off by mountains, and there's various cobblestone noob towers around, and a big cobblestone wall, PLEASE don't build there.


----------



## BrainArt

Prydogga said:


> In the new server, if you see an area that is walled off by mountains, and there's various cobblestone noob towers around, and a big cobblestone wall, PLEASE don't build there.



Well, now I have to build there...


If only I could log in. 


You're safe for one more day, Mr. Pryle!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I logged onto the server and was in the middle of nowhere. I expected more buildings. I felt like Bear Grylls.


----------



## Sicarius

vampiregenocide said:


> I logged onto the server and was in the middle of nowhere. I expected more buildings. I felt like Bear Grylls.


That's the way we like it.

Survival style.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

If you see an indentation on top of a hill covered in stone and with 2 trapdoors, that would be my temporary hideout.


----------



## Sicarius

I was wondering wtf that was.


----------



## Pooluke41

Building an underwater base.


----------



## BrainArt

Valhalla is an awesome seed. It spawned me near a forested area and there are a few hills, as well. I haven't really ventured around too much, though.


----------



## Dimensionator

I've been playing "Oh Cocks" lately, and it spawned me in a desert, next to a massive forest with a ravine separating the two. I've set up a base on the side of it until I completely mine it empty.


----------



## BrainArt

Dimensionator said:


> I've been playing "Oh Cocks" lately, and it spawned me in a desert, next to a massive forest with a ravine separating the two. I've set up a base on the side of it until I completely mine it empty.



I've been using oh cocks, as well. I know the ravine you're talking about, I built a house in the side of one of the walls. Thank god for flying in creative.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm glad it's working out well for you guys


----------



## BrainArt

I think I'm going to attempt to build a giant amplifier in one of my worlds.

And by think, I mean that I have this thought in my head and will forget about it.


----------



## Fiction

I tried oh cocks.. I walked for about 15 minutes couldn't find some coal and quit.. go zac!


----------



## BrainArt

Fiction said:


> I tried oh cocks.. I walked for about 15 minutes couldn't find some coal and quit.. go zac!



Dude, there's an abundance of coal in the ravine that's near the spawn point, though it's right around the middle of the ravine wall, so you'd have to dig out some stairs if you're using survival.


----------



## Dimensionator

From the spawn go right and you should see the ravine a little ways away, over a hill in a forest.


----------



## BrainArt

You know, I still haven't played on survival on 1.8, I've been playing creative all of the time.

I might make a new world with either oh cocks or valhalla as the seed, especially since valhalla has a massive ocean not too far from the spawn point.


----------



## Sicarius

Some people's homes (Tony, Person who lives on the ocean floor, Hawk, and Whore for Ore) all have maps in a chest for you to use.

Hopefully I did it right, and we should see each other.

Or I fucked up and wasted my reeds for no reason...

Currently going to install another mod:
[1.8.1] Reign of Azeroth - Massive Content Mod - (V1.0) - Minecraft Forum

adds Mithril Ore, and some weapons. 

This is really the only kind of mods I want to play lately. Adds only a few new features, and nothing insane. Like Buildcraft. Good god that's too much shit.

I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> Some people's homes ( Person who lives on the ocean floor,.





I HAVE A NAME.


----------



## Sicarius

HEY BUDDY.

It wasn't marked.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> HEY BUDDY.
> 
> It wasn't marked.


----------



## BrainArt

I'll bet you guys $9 that you can't find my house on the server. 



You know why? Because I don't have one on there, due to not being able to log in. Y'all owe $9 each, bitches.


----------



## Chickenhawk

BrainArt said:


> I'll bet you guys $9 that you can't find my house on the server.
> 
> 
> 
> You know why? Because I don't have one on there, due to not being able to log in. Y'all owe $9 each, bitches.


----------



## Pooluke41

Anyone gonna join?


----------



## Sicarius

I've been trying to do the Azeroth thing.

I've been finding Mithril everywhere. But I've been playing on peaceful.

because I'm a bitch.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I've only seen like, 2 other people on the server. Granted I haven't played much and have mostly just branch mined at bedrock, but still.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

We need to figure out a time to be on so we can all actually play multiplayer.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Good plan. Bearing in mind we're all from different corners of the Earth, people post their available times at which they can sit down and minecraft the fuck out of it. I don't wanna waste the server!! I don't wanna be paying for it for nothing!!


----------



## Pooluke41

anthonyferguson said:


> I don't wanna be paying for it for nothing!!




Paying for me too make my Base?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Well, I'm on right now, some one get in here!


----------



## Sicarius

Enderpearls are hard as fuck to come across


----------



## vampiregenocide

Enderpearls teleport you in the next update. You throw them and they teleport you to where it lands. However you take some damage, and each one is single-use. Also there will be potions in 1.9 which will have a variety of effects positive and negative.


----------



## Pooluke41

Is the server down for all of you?


----------



## Murmel

Just have to share this 



"ba dum tss"


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

vampiregenocide said:


> Also there will be potions in 1.9 which will have a variety of effects positive and negative.



This make anyone else think of NetHack or pretty much any other rouge-like?


----------



## heavy7-665

My laptop wont run it anymore. Something about an Notch Updating to a different GL or something. Ill get on when I have access to the desktop.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Guys, what's happening in the server?


----------



## Sicarius

I have to move now.

Bitches be buildin' on my Ravine.

I has a new home. In a Village far far away.

I have to build a wall to keep out the creepers and such when we go off of Peaceful.


----------



## Pooluke41

dragonblade629 said:


> Guys, what's happening in the server?




EEESSS A MONSTER LIVING IN DE SERVER!


----------



## Sicarius

aka: Luke did it.


----------



## Pooluke41

Whaaaaa, I don't even know what changed?


----------



## anthonyferguson

I know there is a bit of a problem with rain inside... Frickin fuck. I hope it fixes itself soon.


----------



## Sicarius

depends on what blocks are in the way. 

I think some of the newer ones let rain in.


----------



## BrainArt

I got my login problems fixed! 

All I needed to do was re-download the client (thanks to my sister for suggesting it, since I didn't think of it) and it updated to 1.8.1.


----------



## BrainArt

I've gotten so much better with redstone circuits for piston doors.

With my current design and setup, I have a couple of levers for each door, one on the "outside" and one on the "inside".

If the one on the "outside" is on (which closes the door), the one on the inside is inactive and vice versa.

It's not as super clean as I would like it, but I'm still working on different ideas and setups with it.

What I will say is that redstone can get very confusing very fast (I've had to rewire whole circuits, because some cross over each other and stop working properly), but once you get it down, it's a whole hell of a lot of fun.




EDIT: I built a little jumping puzzle in the ravine near the spawn in "oh cocks", leading down to my house/cave. Jumping onto fences and trying not to fall off is tricky, thankfully I have the safety net of flying in creative. It would be ten times more difficult to do this in survival.


----------



## Sofos

Ahem...


OFFICIAL DRAGON IMAGE!!!


----------



## Sicarius

Fuck that I want a god damn cannon.


----------



## Pooluke41

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Ahem...
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL DRAGON IMAGE!!!












SO MANY ENDERMEN!


----------



## Sicarius

they ain't shit.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> they ain't shit.



If you're talking about endermen....

They're just scary...


----------



## Sicarius

just tall and weird.

Not scary at all


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> just tall and weird.
> 
> Not scary at all



Yeah, you're right.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Sorry for not being on that much lately... Runes of Magic and League of Legends are taking up all my gaming time haha. I plan to come back to MC!


----------



## Dimensionator

Endermen are such pussies.


----------



## BrainArt

I need to come on the server (no, not a waitress) and build a secret house. But, for me to be able to build said house, I'll need redstone and lots of it.


----------



## Sicarius

New computer is built.

bout to make minecraft my bitch.


----------



## Sicarius

and I forgot to save my copy of the minecraft server IP.

help a brother out.


----------



## KoenDercksen

83.222.240.34:25665


----------



## anthonyferguson

lol at tags....


----------



## BrainArt

In the coming week or so, I will be posting even less than I have been, lately.

My reasoning? Because I'm fucking busy with getting the house in order so my family can pack up and move, so I won't have time to play on the server (if I can find time to play at all) until we get out of California and hit Colorado.

So, don't worry if you don't see me post for a while.


----------



## Sicarius

what is it with everyone I know moving to fuckin' Colorado?

Do you people have a bear fetish?

edit:
danke shon Koen


----------



## Pooluke41

Hahaha,

"pooluke isn't called luke" hahah 

Loving these tags.


----------



## Sicarius

go figure.

trying to play minecraft with out the JDK crashes it due to lack of memory.

-_________________-


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> go figure.
> 
> trying to play minecraft with out the JDK crashes it due to lack of memory.
> 
> -_________________-




Thats why you always leave note!


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> what is it with everyone I know moving to fuckin' Colorado?
> 
> Do you people have a bear fetish?
> 
> edit:
> danke shon Koen



Well, we're moving to CO because for my mom, little sister and I; it feels like home, it's way less expensive to live in than CA and we just like it better than here.


Anyways, I'm not sure what I want to build in Minecraft.


----------



## shaggydogJV

Does SS have a deidcated server, or is it ran off of someones computer? I play on UGs minecraft server frequently and wouldn't mind a second home away from home.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

can the owner of the server add my friend RyoSoul I play on his account and he likes multiplayer


----------



## Prydogga

Y'all will shut up about Enderman when they start doing 5 hearts damage. 

Been playing on a ridiculously amazing server lately. It's so crazy how much effort people go into making a community on minecraft.


----------



## Pooluke41

Prydogga said:


> Y'all will shut up about Enderman when they start doing 5 hearts damage.
> 
> Been playing on a ridiculously amazing server lately. It's so crazy how much effort people go into making a community on minecraft.



well by then, I will be crying.


----------



## BrainArt

I won't have to worry, because I play on Peaceful.


----------



## Prydogga

Someone join escapecraft.com:25565

BEST SERVER EVER.

Brandon, wanna play on it now? I'll lead you around a bit.


----------



## Pooluke41

FOUND A HUGE ABANDONED MINE Beneath my house.

SO IF YOU SEE AN ABANDONED MINE Thats all lit up, thats mine.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

shaggydogJV said:


> Does SS have a deidcated server, or is it ran off of someones computer? I play on UGs minecraft server frequently and wouldn't mind a second home away from home.



The server is dedicated with ClanForge.

UG has an MC server? Hmm...


----------



## anthonyferguson

Dan_Vacant said:


> can the owner of the server add my friend RyoSoul I play on his account and he likes multiplayer



WILLDO.

Just to ask.....

How does everyone feel about buildcraft?

If you haven't heard about it, check it out no youtube and watch the yogcast videos. ITS AMAZING.


----------



## Sicarius

ant, you thinking about giving us a mod to play with on the server?


----------



## Pooluke41

PUT BUILDCRAFT ON I BEG YOU ANT.

Seriously do it.


----------



## Pooluke41

What happened too the server?


----------



## anthonyferguson

Tried buildcraft and it isnt working atm... I'll wait till noones on and have a play and see if i can get it to work!


----------



## Pooluke41

Whats wrong with it?


----------



## BrainArt

anthonyferguson said:


> WILLDO.
> 
> Just to ask.....
> 
> How does everyone feel about buildcraft?
> 
> If you haven't heard about it, check it out no youtube and watch the yogcast videos. ITS AMAZING.



I think it looks awesome. I want to use it, but I don't want to back date to 1.7.3..


----------



## Prydogga

anthonyferguson said:


> WILLDO.
> 
> Just to ask.....
> 
> How does everyone feel about buildcraft?
> 
> If you haven't heard about it, check it out no youtube and watch the yogcast videos. ITS AMAZING.



I'd come back to the server full time if we had build craft. Just stunning.


----------



## KoenDercksen

I WANT BUILDCRAFT ITS PLAINLY AMAZING


----------



## KoenDercksen

So if you want a seed with a lot of water... Try "Saffire". jesus holy massive sea!


----------



## anthonyferguson

Yeah apparently everyone would need to revert back to 1.7, which is weird as it's saying you don't need to on the clanforge website. VERY ANNOYING. I'll do a bit more experimenting and see what the craic is.


----------



## Sicarius

KoenDercksen said:


> So if you want a seed with a lot of water... Try "Saffire". jesus holy massive sea!



commiemonkey or something like it is a purpetual water world.


also I want a mod called Boat craft. so I can have a badass catamaran.


----------



## leandroab

Is everyone abandoning ss.org minecraft or something? I just started playing again 

Anyways. Can we put this server on anything other than peaceful?


----------



## Pooluke41

leandroab said:


> Is everyone abandoning ss.org minecraft or something? I just started playing again
> 
> Anyways. Can we put this server on anything other than peaceful?




Some Have...

I HAVEN'T BIATCH.

BBL


----------



## BrainArt

The only reason I haven't been playing on the server is because I've been busy with getting ready to start a new life.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

leandroab said:


> Is everyone abandoning ss.org minecraft or something? I just started playing again
> 
> Anyways. Can we put this server on anything other than peaceful?



Yes, thousand times yes. Can we reenable creepers, too? The game seems empty without them.


----------



## Sicarius

one thing at a time, heathens.

let's get buildcraft kind of working.

So we can have massive quarry builders going at a time.

then we can have creepers.

also I vote for "normal" mode.


----------



## Fiction

Creepers, and oil refineries.

... Sounds safe!


----------



## KoenDercksen

Does it work already? :O

/edit
Buildcraft is ridiculously awesome, I don't see how I could ever remember the crafting recipes though. Using TMI now to build HUGE and I mean HUUUGE resource stations


----------



## Sicarius

wait, is it active on the server?


----------



## KoenDercksen

Sicarius said:


> wait, is it active on the server?



Nope.. Still offline as far as I know, I'm just fucking around in SSP.


----------



## KoenDercksen

So, server is online again but it looks like Bukkit is gone as well? Could be me but it seems like that..


----------



## Sicarius

yeah, if Ant really wants to use mods, a lot of them aren't compatible with Bukkit.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Ah alright, I understand!


----------



## BrainArt

KoenDercksen said:


> So if you want a seed with a lot of water... Try "Saffire". jesus holy massive sea!



I made the tiny island it spawned me on my base. I'm in the process of building a massive mansion type thing on it with the access being from the water and through secret tunnels (yes, using sticky piston doors, ).


----------



## KoenDercksen

BrainArt said:


> I made the tiny island it spawned me on my base. I'm in the process of building a massive mansion type thing on it with the access being from the water and through secret tunnels (yes, using sticky piston doors, ).



Haha awesome!


----------



## BrainArt

KoenDercksen said:


> Haha awesome!



Yeah. I'll post some pics up when I'm done with it.


Also, the seed "Water" spawns you on an island kind of like the one in Saffire.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

So today Mumm_Ra and I built a pool, almost convinced people we were juggalos, and generally just dicked around.


----------



## Sicarius

Server's lag is killing me.

and it cleared my inventory, deleting a diamond pickaxe, and diamond shovel, 4 gold shovels, 3 stacks of coal, and some stone picks.

Awesome.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Hmm, Imma hop on and see how bad it is.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Yeah, it's pretty brutal. I almost suffocated myself in some coal that I just mined a minute ago.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> 4 gold shovels



Who the hell makes gold tools?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Chickenhawk said:


> Who the hell makes gold tools?



The man with the miniature giraffe.


----------



## leandroab

TheHandOfStone said:


> Yeah, it's pretty brutal. I almost suffocated myself in some coal that I just mined a minute ago.



That happened to me as well...

Ahahahah


----------



## BrainArt

I really want to play, today; but I don't think I'll have the chance, because I'm loading up the moving truck.


----------



## Sicarius

Oppulence.

also:
remade my diamond pick and shovel

and they got deleted, again.

Fuck yes.

I got an End of Stream disconnect. Lost the items I'd collected again.

This time it was just some coal, and cheap/easily found items.

I think I'm done for some time.


----------



## AcousticMinja

Minecraft Pocket Edition rules. Just played it today, well, the demo at least until I can scrounge up a few bucks (but its worth it!). 
Highly recommended!


----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> Oppulence.
> 
> also:
> remade my diamond pick and shovel
> 
> and they got deleted, again.
> 
> Fuck yes.
> 
> I got an End of Stream disconnect. Lost the items I'd collected again.
> 
> This time it was just some coal, and cheap/easily found items.
> 
> I think I'm done for some time.



Sucks dude... I'm playing here no problems. I had some crazy lag last night, but it was uTorrent (shich I forgot to shut down) 

EDIT: Disregard. I'm lagging like crazy right now.. Wtf?


----------



## Samarus

I still really don't understand this game. Like at all. Enlighten me?


----------



## Sicarius

it's a game.

that you can build whatever you want in.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Server is doing my fucking nut in. I can't understand why it wont just fucking work.


----------



## anthonyferguson

what is this I dont even.........


----------



## Sicarius

why'd you break it?


----------



## anthonyferguson

Sicarius said:


> why'd you break it?


----------



## Sicarius

yes.


----------



## anthonyferguson

This makes me sad.


----------



## Sicarius

were you trying to add Buildcraft or what?


----------



## anthonyferguson

Yeah I did, now whenever I try and revert back to settings that always worked, it just pisses all over me. Clanforge can be a bit shit though. Probably just a temporary outage. It happened a while back too. Unfortunately it's completely out of my hands. Updates as they come.


----------



## Sicarius

interesting..


----------



## Chickenhawk

Since Ant broke everything, enjoy this:



I got your back, Ant. I'll distract them from the fact you're denying us our Minecraft pleasure


----------



## leandroab

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Pooluke41

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucknuggets...




Well, I wouldn't be playing much for a few days.

Trying to upgrade from 32bit to 64 bit windows 7.


----------



## Dimensionator

I'm downloading Fraps right now, hopefully gonna record a few Minecraft videos.
I also want to record a playthrough of the main questline of Oblivion.


----------



## Sicarius

Dimensionator said:


> I'm downloading Fraps right now, hopefully gonna record a few Minecraft videos.
> I also want to record a playthrough of the main questline of Oblivion.



Unless you're paying for the pro version it's only going to record 0 > 30 seconds.


----------



## BrainArt

I was trying to play, last night in the hotel, but the lag from shit connection was killing me.


----------



## Sicarius

[1.8.1]Tale Of Kingdoms Ver 1.0.3 - Minecraft Forum

I'm giving this a shot.

and with the Azeroth mod added in (http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/670803-181-reign-of-azeroth-massive-content-mod-v10), it makes it interesting because you can make the sword from azeroth and treat it like your very own Excalibur. You can get enderpearls and either sell them or collect enough and keep making the ender souls to upgrade the sword.

also, apparently, easiest way to make money off the bat is to sell the flowers that are growing around, buy an iron sword and go nuts on some mobs.


----------



## CFB

Is the server down, or do I have the wrong ip?


----------



## Sicarius

It's down. As Ant said on here a page or two ago and on the FB page.


----------



## Pooluke41

PEOPLE THE SERVER IS DOWN WE ARE FREE FROM THE REIGN OF MINECRAFT!


----------



## BrainArt

WE ARE NEVER FREE FROM THE REIGN OF MINECRAFT!!!!!


----------



## Sicarius

Oddly enough, I can't seem to pull myself away from it.

even to play WoW or any other MMO..


----------



## Pooluke41

Ew MMOs, games for Nerds....

Now where did I put my Diamond sword Replica?


----------



## BrainArt

I have decent internet, now. I just need to set my computer up on it.


----------



## Dimensionator

After a long time of my house getting shitty internet, next month they're activating a new network of cables for the little town I live in. It'll be 16m/s. Not only does that mean more internet and minecraft...
NO MORE 360p YOUTUBE!


----------



## Sicarius

So I've been playing Tales of Kingdoms for a little while now. 

After you grind through killing mobs, you get to build your own kingdom.
Collect 5x stacks(ea) of Cobblestone and Wood, and it'll build the Tier 1 base, which is a garrison wall, and gravel roads to where the buildings will be.

Every building requires the 5stacks of Cobblestone and wood.

eventually you build Tier 2, which expands the size of the wall, and adds more roads.

BEFORE YOU DO THIS if you're living in one of the houses, move all of your stuff, mats, etc out of the house, better yet move it to any location that's not near the castle you're building, as T2 upgrade replaces everything in the castle, including ground, so it'll fuck your shit up.

T2 adds in more buildings, including a barraks that you can hire knights and archers for 1k gold (the coins drop from mobs, and turning gold ingots into 150 coins each ingot) each. The Archers and Knights upgrade as they kill mobs.

Hire a few, and right click them in areas that they'll stay and guard it. 

It gets tedious because of all the collecting of wood and cobblestone. So build a quarry, and a pretty decent tree orchard. I'd say to use the trees that's saplings look like pinetrees, because you get more wood per tree, typically.


----------



## Pooluke41

Any News ant?


----------



## leandroab

Pooluke41 said:


> Any News ant?


----------



## Pooluke41

leandroab said:


>


Hi babes.


----------



## leandroab

Pooluke41 said:


> Hi babes.



BBL, PLAYING BF3.


----------



## BrainArt

I built a tree (literally, I fucking built a fucking tree) and a castle. The castle isn't as epic as some of the others that I've seen around, but I'm pleased with it.


----------



## heavy7-665




----------



## Sicarius

eat them.


----------



## vampiregenocide

You can actually fight the dragon. The coding is in there. People have hacked it.


----------



## anthonyferguson

getting angry at clanforge now, i have let them know. Soon this horrible wait will all be over. And we will have buildcraft.


----------



## Sicarius

I want a cannon to kill the dragon.

I'm not stupid enough to rush it with a sword.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I want a cannon to kill the dragon.
> 
> I'm not stupid enough to rush it with a sword.



uhh...


Remember the ghast you unleashed in the desert with no god mode...


----------



## Sicarius

Hey!

I shot at that with arrows.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> Hey!
> 
> I shot at that with arrows.



Still no Cannon.


----------



## BrainArt

So, I started a survival game, earlier. It's been a while since I've had to gather all of the resources, since I don't have any mods installed, right now.

Hell, I don't even have a texture pack, either!


----------



## Fiction

Ive been playing minecraft a lot lately, as I barely have internet and have finished all the games I have.

Started a survival game, built a nice little shack and I've pretty much just been hacking animals and zombies.. I can't wait for the leveling system to work


----------



## BrainArt

I'm still on peaceful.


----------



## Chickenhawk

[1.8.1] The Halloween Mod (by Kodaichi) - Minecraft Forum

Awesome.


----------



## BrainArt

I started wandering and adventuring around and now I'm lost. 

If I didn't have stuff I needed and wanted in my inventory, I would just kill myself and respawn near my house.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Server's back up guys. Really sorry about the down time.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

EDIT-It's back down.


----------



## anthonyferguson

dragonblade629 said:


> EDIT-It's back down.



working for me 

try again? It wasn't working for a bit cos I had the wrong mod activated.


----------



## BrainArt

Do we have Buildcraft installed on the server? If so, will we need to install it on our own games?


----------



## Sicarius

If/when it is, yes. Buildcraft will need to be installed on your side, too.


----------



## anthonyferguson

It isn't on at the moment. I was trialling it for a while, but it was playing silly buggers and was not doing what I asked it to. I'll try again when we're on 1.9


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> If/when it is, yes. Buildcraft will need to be installed on your side, too.



It will give me an excuse to download and install it. 



anthonyferguson said:


> It isn't on at the moment. I was trialling it for a while, but it was playing silly buggers and was not doing what I asked it to. I'll try again when we're on 1.9



Ah, ok.


----------



## Sicarius

It's a pain if I remember correctly.

I'm trying to find the right combination of mods to go along into one.

So far Tales of Kingdoms is the def. base mod. With Realm of Azeroth for nothing more than Mithril armor and the Enderswords to give it a bit of umph.

and I'm thinking of throwing in Obsidian Tools, to finally have something fuckin' better than Diamond tools.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Why can't we just have a vanilla server? 

Most everybody was bitching about lag, and more things going on (all the buildcraft stuff) will only slow things down.

I'm not going to install Buildcraft, so I guess I'm done playing on the server


----------



## Sicarius

you don't have to install it to play. But for those of us in the US playing it's laggy enough as it is. 

My suggestion is to just move to a different, unpopulated area of the server like I did.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> you don't have to install it to play. But for those of us in the US playing it's laggy enough as it is.
> 
> My suggestion is to just move to a different, unpopulated area of the server like I did.



What's the fun in playing by myself on a multiplayer server? 

Guess this'll just motivate me to resume building my server. There needs to be a US based server, anyways. They can be siblings


----------



## Sicarius

I have those extra parts lying around

however you'll need a standard AM2+ HSF if I can't find the old stock one.


----------



## Pooluke41

Chickenhawk said:


> What's the fun in playing by myself on a multiplayer server?
> 
> Guess this'll just motivate me to resume building my server. There needs to be a US based server, anyways. They can be siblings



NOOO!

Then I won't be able to Have arena battles in the Desert with y'all anymore.

Yes I said Y'all.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> I have those extra parts lying around
> 
> however you'll need a standard AM2+ HSF if I can't find the old stock one.



I'll let you know what's going to happen after my Pell Grant money comes in.

Tomorrow starts a fight with the VA about my school money. It's been 3 months, and I (nor the school) haven't seen a penny yet


----------



## BrainArt

I. Hate. Redstone. Repeaters.

They're a bitch to get working properly.


----------



## Sicarius

indeed.


----------



## BrainArt

I've been fucking around with redstone circuits some more, which is why I was using a repeater.

I can get it to work if it's right next to the lever, but have been having a hell of a time trying to get it to work further away.


I think my problem is that I'm used to making the hidden circuitry in finished buildings or preexisting caves and what not.


----------



## MF_Kitten

9 days till minecraft full release!


----------



## Sicarius

Stupid cannon less Dragon land.


----------



## BrainArt

MF_Kitten said:


> 9 days till minecraft full release!



I'm not sure if they're still going to be releasing it fully, then. Since they haven't even brought out 1.9, yet.

Pre-release doesn't count, IMO.


----------



## Sicarius

the 1.9 "Adventure Update" Is what's launching at Minecon. After the convention Notch is supposed to spend about a month trimming down the code, removing unneeded/old coding and removing the bugs, and making the program "Official"

The whole thing of Minecon is a Con, basically, since the game won't be official until the end of the year/start of the new year.


----------



## Valennic

Sicarius said:


> the 1.9 "Adventure Update" Is what's launching at Minecon. After the convention Notch is supposed to spend about a month trimming down the code, removing unneeded/old coding and removing the bugs, and making the program "Official"
> 
> The whole thing of Minecon is a Con, basically, since the game won't be official until the end of the year/start of the new year.



Is it available for everyone or only the insane people that go to minecon? Because I'll be furious if I can't have my 1.9


----------



## BrainArt

Valennic said:


> Is it available for everyone or only the insane people that go to minecon? Because I'll be furious if I can't have my 1.9



I don't think they'd jip the rest of us who haven't or aren't going to Minecon.


----------



## Sicarius

It'll be available to everyone. They're supposed to take the "beta" thing out of the version numbers with 1.9, I think.


----------



## Pooluke41

It better be availible to everyone.


Also, about 180 of my posts are in here....


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sic, you've made over half of your posts in this thread.


----------



## Sicarius

I have.

Everytime I go outside the thread, I get neg'd.


----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> I have.
> 
> Everytime I go outside the thread, I get neg'd.



It's a wild place out there...


----------



## Sicarius

full of angry angry hippos.


----------



## Fiction

Sicarius said:


> I have.
> 
> Everytime I go outside the thread, I get neg'd.



Its cause you have terrible music taste.



Dawww, im kidding.

--

I built a quarry outside my tiny little dirt house down to the bottom floor and only hit a few small caverns, and decided to go exploring for lava. Found ~20 Diamonds ~500 Redstone ~20 Gold and ~ 150 Iron in about an hour and a half.

First time i've ever done some proper mining in minecraft haha, I got bored and built a rail for my first usage of redstone very far away and started a new quarry.

This game rules again!


----------



## BrainArt

The seed Hunter is pretty cool. It spawns you on a tree in the middle of a massive forest (which makes up a lot of what I've seen in my ventures).

I have 7 wolves in this world and am living in a house in a village.

I also destroyed another village, so that I have a reputation as a tyrant when the NPCs show up.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm not going to have much time to play Minecraft in the next few days or so, since I'm a working man, now.


----------



## Sicarius

bout time


----------



## BrainArt

So, with my current work schedule, I can play Minecraft when I get home for hours and hours and hours, since the past few days have only been 4 hour shifts (part time, while I'm being trained).


----------



## Sicarius

Are we looking at 1.9/ launch next week?


----------



## Dimensionator

The 1.0 release candidate has been released, lol. I guess we'll never get a proper 1.9.

http://assets.minecraft.net/rc1/minecraft.jar


----------



## Sicarius

I don't fuck with the RCs, they tend to break shit, and not work right.


----------



## Xaios

Sicarius said:


> I don't fuck with the RCs, they tend to break shit, and not work right.



You do recall that we've essentially been beta testing the entire time, right?


----------



## Sicarius

I'm well aware. But the Release Clients and Pre-releases have not been working right for me.

They "beta" versions are at least mostly stable and don't shit out on you for putting something in a furnace because the change in item number for the furnace was crashing the game. They did patch it, but I never had luck with the 1.9 PRs working at all.


----------



## BrainArt

I haven't played minecraft in a while for several reasons, work, Skyrim and my computer has been blue screening and I don't have the money to replace/ get it fixed.

And no, I'm not going to get a mac.


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> I haven't played minecraft in a while for several reasons, work, Skyrim and my computer has been blue screening and I don't have the money to replace/ get it fixed.
> 
> And no, I'm not going to get a mac.


>.>

I'll fix it.

for a copy of Skyrim.

and shipping, 'cause cases are heavy.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Minecraft has gone Gold! Release on the 18th.


----------



## Guilha

am i the only person on this Earth who thinks Minecraft's a stupid game ?


----------



## Dimensionator

Probably.


----------



## BrainArt

Guilha said:


> am i the only person on this Earth who thinks Minecraft's a stupid game ?



Yes.


----------



## Guilha

foreveralone.jpg


----------



## Sicarius

Especially when you come into a thread and say you think it's stupid.

To a bunch of people that play..


-_____-


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Especially when you come into a thread and say you think it's stupid.
> 
> To a bunch of people that play..
> 
> 
> -_____-



Obvious troll is obvious, amirite?


----------



## JStraitiff

I bought it back at beta 1.3 i think. maybe a little earlier. But yea i was big into it for a while. I fell out of playing for a while but now im back into it a little bit. The first thing i ever built was my house from memory. It was weird because i almost got lost thinking i was in a different room while i was building it. I also built half of my high school. Never finished that. Its a pretty awesome game.


----------



## Sicarius

you built half of your high school?

what the hell


----------



## JStraitiff

What? lol What do you build?


----------



## Fiction

He builds giant cocks... I shit you not.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Guilha said:


> am i the only person on this Earth who thinks penises taste like ice cream ?



Literally? Maybe. Figuratively? I'm sure you could find a kindred spirit or two. Why you'd bring that up here, though, I don't understand.


----------



## JStraitiff

Fiction said:


> He builds giant cocks... I shit you not.



That wouldnt be a rare occurrence in minecraft. People build creepers all the time


----------



## Sicarius

I built one of those, a Ghast, a Skele, Zombie, Old Gregg, Link, Solid Snake, Prince, DTP Devin Townsend, SYL Devin, the Voodoo guy from The Mighty Boosh.

Oh, and the Great Lord Cthulhu.

and about 3 cocks.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I built one of those, a Ghast, a Skele, Zombie, Old Gregg, Link, Solid Snake, Prince, DTP Devin Townsend, SYL Devin, the Voodoo guy from The Mighty Boosh.
> 
> Oh, and the Great Lord Cthulhu.
> 
> and about 3 cocks.



I miss the monster isles. All hail Cthulhouse!


----------



## Sicarius

If we can get the server going again, I'll see what I can do 

Not that it's down or anything, just barren.


----------



## MF_Kitten

fuck, guys, guess what?!

i just won a contest!

what did i win, you say?

only THIS:











YES, the actual limited edition Minecraft themed Xperia Play!


----------



## BrainArt

MF_Kitten said:


> fuck, guys, guess what?!
> 
> i just won a contest!
> 
> what did i win, you say?
> 
> only THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES, the actual limited edition Minecraft themed Xperia Play!



Nice! Congrats!


----------



## MF_Kitten

thanks!


----------



## Sicarius

way to go, Kitten.

now you can send me that Lace bass, since you won't have any time to play it...


----------



## JStraitiff

Sicarius said:


> I built one of those, a Ghast, a Skele, Zombie, Old Gregg, Link, Solid Snake, Prince, DTP Devin Townsend, SYL Devin, the Voodoo guy from The Mighty Boosh.
> 
> Oh, and the Great Lord Cthulhu.
> 
> and about 3 cocks.
> 
> If we can get the server going again, I'll see what I can do
> 
> Not that it's down or anything, just barren.



Lol. I tend to build more realistic things. For instance i built a really cool house with a waterfall running through it and into the pool area below and then it has a hidden room behind the waterfall. A grotto if you will 

I also build an underwater biodome, an entire floating world like in avatar, lots of underground bunkers and things like that.

Also i would be happy to come play on your server.



MF_Kitten said:


> fuck, guys, guess what?!
> 
> i just won a contest!
> 
> what did i win, you say?
> 
> only THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES, the actual limited edition Minecraft themed Xperia Play!



Nice. Thats pretty damn cool. I bet its pretty usable to play minecraft on as well.


----------



## MF_Kitten

not entirely sure i'm keeping it yet... it's mainly a gaming phone, as it's pretty average for everything else. The games aren't all special either, just regular android/ios type games that have been customized for the controls on it.

And it's pretty thick and fat since it's hiding the controls and all.

MIGHT sell it to purchase an iphone, but we'll see.

Either way it's better than what i have though, and it's minecraft themed, which is the main neat feature on it!


----------



## JStraitiff

Yea i read ya. The games on iphone suck. good news is if you sell it youll probably get a lot for it because of the minecraft theme.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Already own ipad and ipod touch, love many of the games on them, so definitely not worried about bad games 

I don't get phones for gaming though. And even then, the iPad is the perfect mobile gaming device for me. I like'em big. Plus, if i get the iphone, i'll have games on that too should i want it.

I just really like iphones. They feel fucking fantastic compared to everything else i've tried so far.

But this is getting out of hand.

Let's all stare at this countdown to minecraft release instead: Countdown to Nov 18, 2011 1:45 PM in Los Angeles


----------



## Sicarius

It's live. fun times.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Does anyone still use the server?

EDIT-And what's this "invalid server key" business?


----------



## Sicarius

Clan forge doesn't update too regularly. Probably hasn't been updated to the 1.0 Release software yet.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

The creepers on the server seem to be making up for lost time. There's so many of them!


----------



## JStraitiff

MF_Kitten said:


> Already own ipad and ipod touch, love many of the games on them, so definitely not worried about bad games
> 
> I don't get phones for gaming though. And even then, the iPad is the perfect mobile gaming device for me. I like'em big. Plus, if i get the iphone, i'll have games on that too should i want it.
> 
> I just really like iphones. They feel fucking fantastic compared to everything else i've tried so far.
> 
> But this is getting out of hand.
> 
> Let's all stare at this countdown to minecraft release instead: Countdown to Nov 18, 2011 1:45 PM in Los Angeles



I have an iPhone and iPad too. Apple devices are second to none as far as usability. They are completely useless for gaming however.on screen controls are too difficult to use for it to even be worth trying. This is why games such as angry birds are the only viable types. If they has controllers or something to control games it would be fine but as it stands no. I'm certainly don't buy phones for gaming either.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Totally true, the game has to be a touch screen based game, really. Some games work really well with it though, like Age of Zombies.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

As of 1.0.0, the seed "Don't spawn me in a forest!" ... spawns you in a forest.  You're right next to a huge clusterfuck of a mutant tree that has encased a pig. I'm currently working on making a tree fort (yes, the foliage is that dense).


----------



## KoenDercksen

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Sicarius

buahaha


----------



## KoenDercksen

Including 3x2 piston door activated by button


----------



## TheHandOfStone

-Playing on the new 1.0.0 SMP seed.
-Create a base in a cave system.
-Log out with the knowledge base is safe.
-Log back in, apparently during the night.
-Game spawns me on the surface.
-Immediately blown up by Creeper.
-Lose everything in inventory.
-Thankful I stored some stuff in base.

Shortest Minecraft session ever.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Someone get on this server!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Seems we got a greifer.







For some reason they decided to steal my house.


----------



## BrainArt

Dude, eat something!


----------



## Sicarius

>.> looks like someone roped up some creepers. 

Brandon! Make me grilled pineapple :3


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> >.> looks like someone roped up some creepers.
> 
> Brandon! Make me grilled pineapple :3



Clay! I'm a prep cook.


----------



## leandroab

Is this shiet still up and running?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

leandroab said:


> Is this shiet still up and running?



Yeah, but no one seems to come on.


----------



## Sicarius

school keeps me busy, bros.

winter break we'll see the invasion of the penis statues


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> school keeps me busy, bros.
> 
> winter break we'll see the invasion of the penis statues



Work, Skyrim and not having enough money to get a new computer have been keeping me from playing Minecraft.


----------



## Sicarius

Being the Dovahkiin has dire responsibilities.


----------



## Sicarius

I can't tell if I'm on the right server -_-

has someone been to my Chateau o' Shrooms?


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Being the Dovahkiin has dire responsibilities.



Indeed.


----------



## Sicarius

I keep having bad lag in game.

almost positive it's my brother -_-


----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> I keep having bad lag in game.
> 
> almost positive it's all the gay donkey porn I'm downloading



Yeah... Maybe you should download it later then


----------



## TheHandOfStone

That crater was not the work of a griefer...my friend got raped by like a zillion creepers. It left the huge-ass crater, so I scrapped some of the remaining house for building supplies.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

The seed "Dr. Robotnik" spawns you within earshot of a Zombie dungeon.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

The seed "Sonichu" (for all you CWC fans ) spawns you in a swamp. But not just any swamp - a swamp on the edge of a desert where the trees have bipolar coloring. To make the deal even sweeter, the desert border houses a double-zombie dungeon. It has 4 chests with lots of iron and a GOLDEN APPLE! :swag:


----------



## leandroab

How do you do this shit?


----------



## Sicarius

dicks. dicks everywhere.

Not a bad seed. every body of water is god fucking damn deep


----------



## BrainArt

I haven't played Minecraft in so long.

I have the money for another computer, but it would bleed me dry of funds in my checking account. Especially since I resigned from my job, last week.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

1.1 today, bows are now enchantable, and I still only give half a fuck about this game.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Just come play LoL with me guys


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Are we going to update the server to 1.1? I know terrain generation changed a bit (beaches now spawn much larger) and some other shit.


----------



## Bigsby

I Haven't posted in this thread in a long time but i don't know if you guys have seen or heard of this mod its called the smart moving mod and its awesome


----------



## Taylor2

That is fucking brilliant.


----------



## leandroab

I miss the wall of spam


----------



## Sicarius

I miss you guys.


----------



## Sofos

i wish we still had the old world  with all of our stuff, and the big ol' cockalisk.


----------



## Sicarius

The cockalisque lives on in your heart.


----------



## Pooluke41

We need to start this bitch up again!

Shall we just do a pure survival town and not cheat?

Also, I'm off for a shower then I'm gonna play this bitch!


----------



## Pooluke41

leandroab said:


> I miss the wall of spam



Ed Roman's adverts..... Gone...


----------



## BrainArt

AntoneBigsby said:


> I Haven't posted in this thread in a long time but i don't know if you guys have seen or heard of this mod its called the smart moving mod and its awesome






Taylor said:


> That is fucking brilliant.



I downloaded it and installed it on my mom's laptop. It is fucking brilliant and I wish that Mojang would put it into the game, like they did with pistons.



Sicarius said:


> I miss you guys.



I miss all of y'all, too. I just started playing again the other day.


----------



## Fiction

Oh, this game.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Last I checked our SMP server was still 1.0.0, and I've been in 1.1 since it came out. So naturally Mumm_Ra and I haven't been playing SSOMP at all. But I have some important questions:

A) Has the server been updated to 1.1? I'm assuming not, because I can't reach it. They did change terrain generation between 1.0 and 1.1, but the only added change is that fugly-looking beaches now spawn near most bodies of water. It does, however, have an effect on stronghold generation. As it turns out, Eyes of Ender don't work properly for finding strongholds generated in 1.0 once the game updates to 1.1 (see the top comment in this video). This is because the Endereyes direct the player to the spot where the stronghold is supposed to generate in the _current_ version only. This might or might not be an issue depending on how far you guys have ventured out from spawn.

B) When 1.2 comes out, will we start a new world? I ask because while old worlds will work in 1.2, they won't be able to spawn any jungle terrain or any of its associated new swag. Which is absolutely fine by me (I'll have single player to fuck around with jungles anyway). We'll still get the new mob AI, 1.0.0 ladders, and climbable vines with no collision boxes (as per 1.1 ladders). Then again, if no one's been building in the past month then we really wouldn't have anything to lose from starting over. Again, I really don't care either way as we'll still have the best parts of the new update no matter what.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I'd love to start this up again.


----------



## Pooluke41

Actually, Ant Hasn't renewed the server yet.


----------



## Sicarius

If/When Ant renews the server, I can see about setting up a Mumble server so we can has voice.


----------



## Dimensionator

That'd be sick. I miss playing online.. and my Link house


----------



## Sicarius

If it gets going again I wouldn't mind spending a weekend building house monuments again.

It'd just be a one time thing though, and I'll leave a special chest with enough wool to make repairs and stuff.

Don't expect Cthulhu, though. that was an 8-10 hr endevour, that's likely to not be re-made


----------



## Fiction

And I can rebuild FIFI, LORD OF THE COCKS. best doggy ever!


----------



## anthonyferguson

If someone can find anything for less than £80 a year I'll do it, it's just a rather large chunk of coin when I sometimes have to skimp on meals... Even better we could do a chipping in style thing if anyone's game? I'm really up for it. And I'd love to have voice too


----------



## Pooluke41

anthonyferguson said:


> If someone can find anything for less than £80 a year I'll do it, it's just a rather large chunk of coin when I sometimes have to skimp on meals... Even better we could do a chipping in style thing if anyone's game? I'm really up for it. And I'd love to have voice too



I would but these Pups leave me with the grond total of 0 in spare money...


----------



## Sicarius

there's a site called Treepuncher, offering server hosting with a free mumble server.

starts at 5player=$5/mnth and goes up 1player = $1 more a month. 

I could probably pay for a 15-20 player server, if it's just the regular server, that way we can have whatever mods are available for the regular server. 

I mainly want the Planes mod, and maybe the one posted here.

edit:
specs:
Texas or New Jersey location (since most SS.org players are in the US)
15 player ($15)
dedicated port ($2)
Free Mumble
Free Website

$17/month
and I could set up a paypal button on the site to donate for the server cost, but with my new job I should be okay, so it'd be completely up to you guys if you want to or not.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> If it gets going again I wouldn't mind spending a weekend building house monuments again.
> 
> It'd just be a one time thing though, and I'll leave a special chest with enough wool to make repairs and stuff.
> 
> Don't expect Cthulhu, though. that was an 8-10 hr endevour, that's likely to not be re-made



 Now where the hell am I supposed to live?!?! I'm gonna be a hobo. Looks like I should find a hobo skin instead of this wizard skin. 



anthonyferguson said:


> If someone can find anything for less than £80 a year I'll do it, it's just a rather large chunk of coin when I sometimes have to skimp on meals... Even better we could do a chipping in style thing if anyone's game? I'm really up for it. And I'd love to have voice too



I'd be down to pitch in for a server, but since I'm gainfully unemployed, all of the money I have is in my bank account and won't be replaced until I get back from California in April (heading there in March, staying for about a month to help my older sister and her husband with my niece when she's born) and can get a job.

I'm down for a Mumble server, but be aware, I like doing random noises and voices. You may never know who you're talking to when I'm on.


----------



## Sicarius

I do the same thing. Random death metal voice happens at work often.

Anyway, you don't have to, It'd be there if you wanted.

Let me see when I get my School money, if it's tomorrow I might go ahead and set it up while I'm at work.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I do the same thing. Random death metal voice happens at work often.
> 
> Anyway, you don't have to, It'd be there if you wanted.
> 
> Let me see when I get my School money, if it's tomorrow I might go ahead and set it up while I'm at work.



Oh, I do more than random death metal voices. I do straight fucked up voices that make people think I should be committed to Bedlam. Especially with the things I say, I don't just say normal things. I use my talent for mimicry and mockery to good use every day. 

I probably will use it, just so I can serenade you on the server, Clay.


----------



## Sicarius

I do love admirers


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I do love admirers



I will warn you, my voice has been known to destroy whole civilizations with it's sexiness. Atlantis? Yeah, that was me.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I'd definitely be willing to chip in. I've already given $75 to the Far Lands or Bust guy, so pretending like I couldn't cough up for an SMP server would be silly.


----------



## Sicarius

Tree Puncher has it with a Mumble server for free
and another site has it with Planes mod pre installed.

they're about the same price for a 20 person server.


----------



## Bigsby

if you didn't want mumble this is what i use MinecraftBox.com - Minecraft & Bukkit Game servers Hosting! they are really good and you can customize everything about the server i would let you guys play on my server till you get everything running but im not sure how smooth things would run if you want to try though im down


----------



## Sicarius

I'll probably end up doing it at the end of the month when I get my first real paycheck, the one I'm getting Friday is only for 1 week, and I need to keep that for food/gas.


----------



## Pooluke41

I really want the Tekkit pack when it comes out for the latest edition.

Then we can all make nuclear reactors!

YAAAAAYYY!!!!


----------



## Pooluke41

Also, can we set up a server on someones comp or something right now?

I really want to play with y'all.

(Disregard how weird that sounds..)


----------



## Bigsby

you guise can play on my server till you get the ss server going


----------



## anthonyferguson

Super awesome. I don't mind chipping in for a server via paypal or whatever, it's only fair I guess!


----------



## Bigsby

ill need your guys MC names


----------



## Sicarius

Ant, you don't need to donate. We used yours for so long, man.

Don't even worry about it.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Thanks dude. Just glad we're all getting psyched for this again. Also industrialcraft....


----------



## Pooluke41

AntoneBigsby said:


> ill need your guys MC names


 
Pooluke41


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Whore_for_Ore


----------



## BrainArt

Mine is BrainArt.


----------



## anthonyferguson

anthonyferguson

original huh


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Dragonblade629


----------



## Dimensionator

Dimensionator


----------



## Bigsby

ok ill get you guys whitelisted and post the ip later because i am exhausted


----------



## Sofos

soldiersoffilth

haha


----------



## Bigsby

216.172.99.197:26025


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Also add Mumm_Ra (my roommate who is cool).

EDIT: Please. 

DOUBLE EDIT: Woah, we have IPage!


----------



## Bigsby

ok he's added


----------



## anthonyferguson

Thanks man. Fells good to be back on!


----------



## anthonyferguson

Where are you guys? 

Oh also-could I be cheeky and ask for my mate IRL jono to be added? He and I have been playing mc for ages!


----------



## Sicarius

Antone, what's your MC Name? I'm making a spreadsheet of everyone currently interested. I've gotten everyone's names that've been posted so far.

also mine is Vynsor


----------



## Bigsby

same as here antonebigsby and you have been added


----------



## Fiction

I'd love to but I don't have time to anymore 

Maybe in a few weeks guys


----------



## Chickenhawk

infinitycomplex

I've got a million other things on my plate lately, but I might jump on once in a while.


----------



## Sicarius

I've settled on a hosting site, I just need to get my new debit card in.

Okay, so here's the thing. If you want certain mods, we'd all have to install them in order to connect to the server.

I'd like to have Planes and Vehicles mods, since they're relatively easy to install client side.

We can either go full vanilla or bukkit (but I don't know anything about the plugins), or agree on mods.


----------



## Sicarius

waiting for the server to be set up for vanilla MC, as we get more thoughts and suggestions, I can have things updated.

I won't give the IP for a few days because I want to see how it goes first. Maybe a week.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I've settled on a hosting site, I just need to get my new debit card in.
> 
> Okay, so here's the thing. If you want certain mods, we'd all have to install them in order to connect to the server.
> 
> I'd like to have Planes and Vehicles mods, since they're relatively easy to install client side.
> 
> We can either go full vanilla or bukkit (but I don't know anything about the plugins), or agree on mods.



Smart Moving mod, please?!?! I don't think I can play MC without, now.


----------



## Bigsby

also maybe mo creatures


----------



## BrainArt

On this new server, can I take the role of crazy old Wizard/ Hermit/ Coot? I'll even do my old Wizard/ Hermit/ Old Coot voice for added effect! 


I don't give a fuck what anyone says, I'm doing it, anyways.


----------



## Bigsby

i want a role too


----------



## BrainArt

AntoneBigsby said:


> i want a role too



Hmm, let's see if I can think of something hilariously ridiculous for your role to be.


----------



## Bigsby

ill be a southern ginger prostitute with a skullet wearing a tutu, be jealous


----------



## Sicarius

I didn't see Smart Moving, or Mo Creatures.

Thankfully. I hated Mo'Creatures when I used it.


----------



## Bigsby

the smart moving mod thread?


----------



## Sicarius

the host I'm using has a few mods on file that they install. Neither of those two are in it, and I don't know enough with the server side to know how to install it manually. If it's even possible.


----------



## Bigsby

who is hosting the server?


----------



## Sicarius

minecraft-servers.net (or .com)

it's a decent connection for a server hosted in Arizona.


----------



## Bigsby

have you tried opening a ticket? the people that host my server will install mods for you but you have to open a ticket for them to do so


----------



## Sicarius

probably. But the thing is everyone would have to install the Smart Moving Mod in order to even log into the server, or they'd get an error message.

that's why while I want Planes mod, I don't want to force anyone who doesn't want it to install it.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I vote as vanilla as possible. I really don't feel like dicking around to get Planes to work. 

Although, if you ask me nicely, I might.


----------



## Bigsby

yeah i would probably say keep things vanilla unless everybody wants to install the same mod


----------



## Sicarius

I would think Vehicles would be a good one, especially for those that want to live far off.

The server seed is pretty nice, really fucking arctic.

I'm thinking of setting the difficulty to normal, instead of peaceful, easy, or hard. That way people can get their EXP for enchantments and things. 

Fuck it, let's do it live. Slot is 15, if you've posted here with your name, you're white-listed. 

sevenstring.c2mcs.net

That's right. We have a sub-domain that we can use to connect.


----------



## Bigsby

i love the 1 random tree at spawn


----------



## Sicarius

So, what I need is for whoever to log into the server next to tell me the spawn point Cords.

as soon as you log into the server for the first time, hit F3, and post here the cords


----------



## Sicarius

Where I think the spawn is, I made a cockalisque. It gives presents.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Woo!! The cockalisque spewed it's gifts upon me...


----------



## Sicarius

Was it close to the spawn point?


----------



## BrainArt

Do I put that sub-domain into the IP address bar on the game? I clicked it and it did nothing. What do?

Also, is anyone on the new server? I don't want to log on and be the only one on, for that I could just play singleplayer.

EDIT: Nevermind, I figured it out. Also, I've started working on a little hobbit hole until I can get more materials together for my wizard's tower.

I noticed that I can still use Smart Move, did we install it on the server?

And yes, Clay. The Cockelisk is near the spawn point.


----------



## Dimensionator

Type the sub-domain into the IP bar, yep.


----------



## Sicarius

Smart Move must work in the same way that TMI does, in that it doesn't have to be installed on the server for it to work.

Antone was playing around with it and got stuck, so be careful as not everything will work


----------



## Sicarius

Are we ready to move to Normal?


----------



## Pooluke41

Well I'm on! SOMEONE JOIN!


----------



## Pooluke41

I'm not ready for normal mode... Yet.


----------



## anthonyferguson

THANK YOU SIC

you are a complete Lord.
The cockelisk is a nice touch.


----------



## Bigsby

yeah the only problem i had with smart moving is you cant crawl under something other than that it works fine


----------



## Sicarius

anthonyferguson said:


> THANK YOU SIC
> 
> you are a complete Lord.
> The cockelisk is a nice touch.


It's not as big as the old one, but it's a nice, "yep, this can't be anyone else's server but ours." moment


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> It's not as big as the old one, but it's a nice, "yep, this can't be anyone else's server but ours." moment



I say that we all work together to collect obsidian to make a grand Cockalisk


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> It's not as big as the old one, but it's a nice, "yep, this can't be anyone else's server but ours." moment



This. Exactly this.


----------



## Pooluke41

Wait.. What the fuck is up with the server...

It's not connecting..


----------



## Chickenhawk

Pooluke41 said:


> Wait.. What the fuck is up with the server...
> 
> It's not connecting..



This. Exactly this


----------



## Pooluke41

I think we need to make a Sacrifice to the Grand Admin Sicarius.


----------



## Chickenhawk

*Goes off to send a bunch of nasty messages to Clay on Facebook.


----------



## Pooluke41

*Sharpens Knife*

This better be up soon...


----------



## Chickenhawk




----------



## Pooluke41

Eet's up!


----------



## Sicarius

I'm fast.

It's a curse and a gift.


----------



## BrainArt

AntoneBigsby said:


> yeah the only problem i had with smart moving is you cant crawl under something other than that it works fine



Yeah, I noticed that.  There go my plans for super secret little crawlspaces.



Sicarius said:


> I'm fast.
> 
> It's a curse and a gift.



I see what you did there. 


Also, is anyone on? If not, I'm just going to continue listening to Turisas or watch Netflix.


----------



## Sicarius

you can do all three!

just get a triple monitor set up >.>


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> you can do all three!
> 
> just get a triple monitor set up >.>



That would be badass and a massive clusterfuck of sound.


----------



## Sicarius

mute Minecraft's music,
turn up Netflix

have w/e the fuck band that is really low and in the background


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> That would be badass and a massive clusterfuck of sound.



An awesome clusterfuck nevertheless.

Also git on the server!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Logged in, resolved to branch mine, dug into huge underground ravine instead.


----------



## Pooluke41

Someone must join... I'm alone..


----------



## Sicarius

I'm gettin' I'm gettin'


----------



## BrainArt

I might sign on if someone else is there, if not I'll just keep singing death metal songs to my little sister.


----------



## Sicarius

That's odd.

But be warned Sunday morning I'll be turning the server to Normal difficulty.


----------



## BrainArt

I built a comically disproportionate dragon. It's hilarious. Pics when I'm not lazy.


Also, you may never see me on the server, then.  I play Minecraft for the building aspect alone, I always play on Peaceful. Can't have Enderdouches fucking my shit up.


----------



## Sicarius

-_- I'll op you, but you can only play in creative..


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> -_- I'll op you, but you can only play in creative..



That's fine with me. 

EDIT: If I do play Survival (without OP), I'll just become a homebody and slowly build an underground ecosystem. I like building underground ecosystems, they're fun to build.


----------



## Pooluke41

Can anyone connect to minecraft? I can't.


----------



## Pooluke41

Well someone get on the server.


----------



## Fiction

I usually build underground ecosystems myself. And a massive quarry underground thn branch off to get diamonds n shiz


----------



## Sicarius

I don't know if I should let you play.

You were mean to Prince.

I ask for an apology.


----------



## Fiction

awww shiiiet.

I'm sorry I said those things about prince, the man is actually very fly, regardless of clothing or make up.


----------



## BrainArt

I completely destroyed a village that I encased in TNT. I don't feel bad for it, at all.


Also, I'm starting to build an awesome village over a mass span of water, with docks, walkways, houses, a town square and probably a big ass castle for me to do my wizarding and plotting for destruction of yet another village.


I may spawn some villagers to live in this above water place and just lock them in their homes, so they can't go anywhere. I'm evil, like that.


----------



## Fiction

Holy shit, villagers?! Man I haven't played for a while.


----------



## Sicarius

Fiction said:


> Holy shit, villagers?! Man I haven't played for a while.


Yeah they were added a little while ago. There's also enchanting and potions and shit.

apology accepted.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Don't touch my snow golems, assholes


----------



## Fiction

I'm 'Zackyyyy' Btw


----------



## Pooluke41

It's half four in the morning in the UK, but fuck it, I'm playing.


----------



## Sicarius

Creepers gon' Creep, gentlemen.

Be wary.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Sic could I be cheeky and ask for my mate jono to be whitelisted? You'll probs remember him from my server. his user is jono6745


----------



## Sicarius

I added "jono" i didn't know there were numbers at the end of it, but he's whitelisted


----------



## Chickenhawk

Why am I all alone?


----------



## Pooluke41

If you're still on I'll come.


----------



## Pooluke41

Building a new home. Fuck my last one. Someone take my old home.

It's near your new home sic, (I think)


----------



## Pooluke41

Servers down...


----------



## Pooluke41

Servers up...


----------



## anthonyferguson

awesome, you are a legend sic.


----------



## Sicarius

I have my moments


----------



## anthonyferguson

The cockalisk got creepered!!!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Sooo...who here is hyped for 256-block-high building limits in 1.2?


----------



## Chickenhawk

TheHandOfStone said:


> Sooo...who here is hyped for 256-block-high building limits in 1.2?





I won't allow myself to build anything stupid tall. I'll fall and kill myself.

The cockalisque possibilities are insane, though.


----------



## BrainArt

anthonyferguson said:


> The cockalisk got creepered!!!



Ouch. Just imagining that hurts.



TheHandOfStone said:


> Sooo...who here is hyped for 256-block-high building limits in 1.2?



I am. I can finally build my sky fortress that I've been meaning to build.


----------



## Sicarius

No more minecraft at work. Kinda got in trouble, can only study during my off time at work now.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

So I had two hilarious deaths on the SS.org server tonight. Let me just remind you guys not to let half-a-dozen cave spiders spawn in a 2-block space.


----------



## Psyy

My tag's Arriva1, and I'd be happy to join you all on the server from time to time.


----------



## Pooluke41

Someone get on, I'm Lonely...


----------



## BrainArt

I'm building an awesome little village/ city over this awesome area of water. I've wanted to do something like this for a long time.

Pics when it's done, I promise.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm just glad people are using it. The last few times I've gotten on I was alone


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I'm just glad people are using it. The last few times I've gotten on I was alone



Well, I'm not building my water village on the server, this is in one of my worlds.

For anyone wanting to know the seed it's Wizardy Towers of Wizardness, but you'll have to search for the large area of water, since it doesn't spawn you near it.


If we can find a large area of water on the server (and if I'm on creative), I can build a water village for us and keep us safe from the Enderdouches.


----------



## Sicarius

I've only seen like 4-5 people on at any one time, so I'm probably going to drop the cap to 10.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I've only seen like 4-5 people on at any one time, so I'm probably going to drop the cap to 10.




Get the fuck on right now... There is no one on...


----------



## Sicarius

I'm at work from 12-5, and in class from 6-9.

so whatever that is add 6 and you'll get your times


----------



## MF_Kitten

version 1.2 being released tomorrow. I haven't been active on your server for a long time, wanna get back in. Where do i get in?


----------



## Sicarius

PM me or post your name again, and I'll give you the link.

I hope this stupid thing updates automatically :/


----------



## Chickenhawk

MF_Kitten said:


> version 1.2 being released tomorrow. I haven't been active on your server for a long time, wanna get back in. Where do i get in?



...the back door


----------



## Pooluke41

Oh yeah, my old home is becoming a giant waterslide entrance.


----------



## shaggydogJV

>_> I said I wanted in a while ago, but completely forgot about it. XD any chance I can get the IP if theres a server?


----------



## Sicarius

No offense or anything but the server's for people that have/are really active in the thread.

I'm sure you're cool, but it's going to take a little while before I let you on.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> No offense or anything but the server's for people that have/are really active in the thread.
> 
> I'm sure you're cool, but it's going to take a little while before I let you on.



Get on right now.


----------



## Fiction

I dont think i was white listed? I've tried a few times after I mentioned and kept saying I wasn't.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sic probably got all the "yyyyy's" wrong.


----------



## Fiction

Zackyyyy

4 Y's hombre. If I'm WL, I'll join in when I get home from work in like 4-5 hours.


----------



## Sicarius

you and your damn 'Y's


----------



## Sicarius

Pooluke41 said:


> Get on right now.


God damn it, Ollie.

We gotta work on this, get on.


----------



## Fiction

I'm still not white-listed?!

Y OH Y MINECRAFT GODS, Y???????????????

.....y.


----------



## Sicarius

I copy and pasted the name you posted.


Minecraft _knows_ you insulted Prince.

It demands reparations.


----------



## Pooluke41

Oh god. Oh God, Update time.

And server isn't updated.


----------



## Sicarius

Because I haven't gotten on it yet. Calm down.


----------



## Sicarius

game is updated, and we still have our old world.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> game is updated, and we still have our old world.


----------



## Sicarius

If we want the Jungle biome we'll probably have to restart or move to an "undiscovered" area of the map for it to generate.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> If we want the Jungle biome we'll probably have to restart or move to an "undiscovered" area of the map for it to generate.



I found one.


----------



## Sicarius

nice


----------



## Sicarius

There is now a monorail going to the Jungle Biome.

It's not lit, except by the few red stone torches used to power the booster rails.

If you go to the platform near the cock it'll take you to it.


----------



## BrainArt

I started three new worlds, today. Two survivals and one creative. One of the survivals is the same seed as the creative seed.


It spawns you on this little island, surrounded by water with one tree on the island. I have taken that one tree and multiplied it in the survival world. I forgot how much fun it is to have to live off the land, reuse things, plant seeds and sugar cane and have to mine to get resources.

I also found a jungle (using the creative world) and adventured through it on the survival world. I found an awesome tree that I'm going to build a tree house in, as well.

Jungles are cool. The smart moving mod will go well with them when it's updated.


----------



## Sicarius

you can climb on the vines in the jungle, it's so much fun, and the trees are fucking massive.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> you can climb on the vines in the jungle, it's so much fun, and the trees are fucking massive.



Yes, I know.   But it would be so much more fun to have the smart moving mod.


----------



## BrainArt

This seed I've been using loves jungles and forests, but hates villages. I've found one fucking village. ONE!


----------



## Sicarius

I still haven't found one online.

Brandon, use the server, I'll have to OP you and throw you into creative mode, but USE IT


----------



## MF_Kitten

i have now set up residence on the server!


----------



## Pooluke41

I can't get on...


----------



## Pooluke41

Ok now I'm on, I'm thinking of moving reeeeeaaaaally far away.


----------



## Pooluke41

Fuck.. Now it's lagging.


----------



## Sicarius

stop downloading things?

I'm all alone


----------



## MF_Kitten

i'm on RIGHT NOW


----------



## Sicarius

So I need to know if you guys want me to keep this going on this server, or if I should find a different one. I can try another company and find one on the East Coast, if the lag to the Arizona server center is too much for the UK and EU guys.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

The lag isn't so bad, but I am EC so that'd be great too.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> So I need to know if you guys want me to keep this going on this server, or if I should find a different one. I can try another company and find one on the East Coast, if the lag to the Arizona server center is too much for the UK and EU guys.



Dude, I'm in Colorado, where there's a state between me and Arizona and I still get lag when I am on the server.  It's just Minecraft being laggy as hell.


----------



## Sicarius

I think it may be the hosting site, they were cheap so I went with them instead of tree-puncher.

With Tree-Puncher we can get a 10 person, Bukkit server with mumble and a website for $15. Where I'm paying $12-13 for just a 10 person server..

It's up to you guys. I can try and make a backup of our current world, and try to bring it to the new host, or we can start fresh again, and I can get with Ant and see what all plugins he had on his server

Tree-Puncher has a free 48 hr trial server thing we can use in Chi-town. I'm gonna give it a whirl and see if it's more consistant


----------



## BrainArt

I was setting up some redstone lamps with levers and I just realized that they would be perfect for servers on watch towers for the people who build fortresses and massive communities as beacons for when zombies or other mobs are coming.


I still think it would be awesome if we did that on a server, build a massive walled community with watch towers and such.


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> I was setting up some redstone lamps with levers and I just realized that they would be perfect for servers on watch towers for the people who build fortresses and massive communities as beacons for when zombies or other mobs are coming.
> 
> 
> I still think it would be awesome if we did that on a server, build a massive walled community with watch towers and such.



I've tried... No one joined in with my massive asian fortress...


----------



## BrainArt

Pooluke41 said:


> I've tried... No one joined in with my massive asian fortress...



Yeah, but that's because there was an update not long after it was finished. I would have built there, but I was still in the middle of building Roshi Island.


----------



## Sicarius

-_- We're with Minecraft-servers for another month

then I'm going to Tree-Puncher, the trial server had a better ping (M-S is around 340, TP is around 190 for me). I'll try and pull our world over.


----------



## Pooluke41

If you can't pull the world over, I'm happy to start again.


----------



## maj86

I may have to get in on this. Have not played in a long time.


----------



## Pooluke41

It's a shame when another game comes out and the server is pretty much filled with me and sic... 



(Fuck you Mass Effect 3... )


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I haven't been on, but it's not due to any other game.


----------



## Sicarius

Pooluke41 said:


> It's a shame when another game comes out and the server is pretty much filled with me and sic...
> 
> 
> 
> (Fuck you Mass Effect 3... )


I've been playing ME3 just fine. Just beat it, actually.


----------



## Sicarius

Server is going down for a couple of weeks while I wait for my check.

since the server isn't being used much I'll just have it at 5 slots, on an East Coast server with Tree-Puncher, and bukkit

I have the latest backup of the server saved to my PC, and when I get the new one going I'll see if they can use it, or if I can get it back up.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> Server is going down for a couple of weeks while I wait for my check.
> 
> since the server isn't being used much I'll just have it at 5 slots, on an East Coast server with Tree-Puncher, and bukkit
> 
> I have the latest backup of the server saved to my PC, and when I get the new one going I'll see if they can use it, or if I can get it back up.



Why not 6 slots?


----------



## Sicarius

Pooluke41 said:


> Why not 6 slots?


Because of late it's just you and I, 5 is good in case someone else jumps on for a little while.

I realized I get paid on the 23rd, and after taking care of some bills, I'll have a new one set up with Bukkit and permissions, and essentials.


----------



## MF_Kitten

The new update today is just what us SS.ORG-ers need: MOAR WOOD TYPES! (among many other things, but still!)


----------



## Sicarius

Good news!

Server is purchased, Bukkit is chosen!

Bad News!

Gotta wait for Bukkit to get updated!

Facebook is being updated again: donate link has been added. Mumble can suck my cock for the time being.

And I'm debating whether to start fresh, or attempt to upload the world.

Whitelist will also be active!


----------



## Pooluke41

Go Fresh!


----------



## Bigsby

sweet can't wait also i would go fresh and yay for new wood i consider myself a builder more than an explorer


----------



## Garrett

I would love to join the server. Im an avid Minecraft player with good building techniques. My name on minecraft is Giggity69


----------



## leandroab

wut?


----------



## Sicarius

he wants to play

but Bukkit ain't up yet

and I think he posted on the facebook group.


----------



## Garrett

Yeah i did. I was under the assumption that there was a whitelist. That is why i posted what i posted.


----------



## Sicarius

Vanilla server 'til Bukkit gets updated

74.122.195.135:25565

by active, I mean, active: posting/contributing to the thread.

can't have no randies up in her' lookin' to grief.


----------



## Garrett

Well i will try my hand at remaining active


----------



## Sicarius

Mumble is UP! download:
Download Mumble from SourceForge.net

IP: 74.122.195.136
port: 64749

password set, PM me for it.

Oddly enough the Mumble server has 10 slots, and the MC server has 5 lol


----------



## Fiction

Everyone get on now!


----------



## Sicarius

Heeey, and now the whitelist is actually working..


----------



## Garrett

Well can i be added to the whitelist?


----------



## Pooluke41

THe village is fucking awesome!


----------



## BrainArt

I'm assuming that I'm whitelisted, Clay?


----------



## Sicarius

everyone who was before is now


----------



## Pooluke41

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Pooluke41

Ok, in the village we've set up our little community.

So Far:

Me:Farmer
Sic:Lumberjack/governor
Fiction: Miner/blacksmith(?)

We still need more another miner and a fisherman and someone to be a alchemist/enchanter/magician (brandon...)

In the village we've set up a "postal" service, if your job in the community involves delivering resources like wood or food or stone to others. You go to the pillars we've set up, you look on the side of the pillar and see the persons name. If you are sending food to that person, you put the food in their chest.

There is also space on the walls to write messages; so if you want to tell me to give you a certain amount of wool for instance, you write that on my pillar.

Also you don't have to live in the village but if you do we have a set of rules;

1:All wheat and seeds from public farms go to me, put them into my pillar chest. 
(The wheat will be turned into bread and be used to breed animals)
2: All seeds found, like pumpkin seeds and watermelon seeds are sent to me.
3: We have a militia being set up, if needed, you will be conscripted into our army.
4: Don't steal.
5: You can have a personal wheat farm.
6: If you work on the tree farms or any farms, replant.
7: Send a portion of the ores and coal you find to our Blacksmith.
8: Keep any Diamonds you find.
9: If you don't do your part because you're ill or some shit, someone else will substitute for you.
10: Don't be a douche.
11: You can have a personal mine (but make it quite far away to stop it ruining our mines.
12: Share.
13: Keep any buildings within the style of the village. (Wood, woodplanks, cobble and glass)
14: Use creative only in emergencies. Or if you're testing something. (Do that outside)

Also, If you don't live in the village, you don't get any of these benifits unless you barter and trade...
And these rules don't apply to you.


----------



## BrainArt

Did you kill the testificates and take over the village, or are we living with them?

Either way, I don't care.  I will be the wizard, all I need to do is actually get on the server.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm signing in now, bitches! 

Gonna set up my wizard tower (wizards need towers). Or shacks in the woods. Shacks and towers.


----------



## Bigsby

sorry Guys had to run somewhere real quick so since I'm the fisherman I would like to propose my own restaurant consisting of fish and fish flavored drinks


----------



## Sicarius

I'm glad I'm allergic to fish then


----------



## Bigsby

you haven't lived until you've had one of Antonebigsby's famous fish shake


----------



## Sicarius

I won't live if I have one...?


----------



## Fiction

Paradox.


----------



## Bigsby

you don't know what your missing


----------



## BrainArt

My wizard tower is complete (thanks to Ollie for some help  )!

If anyone needs things enchanted or potions made, let me know and I'll be all wizardy and shit.


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> My wizard tower is complete (thanks to Ollie for some help  )!


----------



## BrainArt

I was just thinking, do we need a hunter? You know, someone who goes out and brings back resources from the mobs and animals, when we need them?

If so, I will gladly take that role as well as wizard.


----------



## Fiction

We can all hunt, its a skill you need to survive in the village, but you can be leader of the militia.


----------



## BrainArt

Sweet. I might start a creeper farm somewhere further away from the village, so we can get some gunpowder.


----------



## Sicarius

Emergency use of Creative mode doesn't mean building a new, giant tower house outside of the village...


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Emergency use of Creative mode doesn't mean building a new, giant tower house outside of the village...



There's no rule saying that I *have* to be in survival mode.


----------



## Sicarius

except "Creative is for emergencies only"


----------



## Bigsby

I keep getting disconnected


----------



## BrainArt

My connection to the server died, just as I was hunting down creepers.


----------



## Bigsby

i thought it was just me, it happened earlier and i couldnt log on for like an hour


----------



## Sicarius

weird hiccup from the host side, seems to be resolved


----------



## Bigsby

all is well in the land of ss.orgcraft

EDIT: its still kicking me off


----------



## BrainArt

It still isn't working for me.


----------



## Sicarius

it seems to be fine now?


----------



## Sicarius

I'm watching the log so I can see what's going on, so feel free to jump back on.

if you need to get ahold of me quick

AIM: assassinclay
skype: clay.sinclair


----------



## Bigsby

ok it seems to be fine now so somebody get on


----------



## Bigsby

i found an underground ravine and it looks huge lots of lava at the bottom i would be surprised if there wasn't diamond down there


----------



## Fiction

I want to start working on my quarry, but I'm stuck in creative mode cause for some ass reason it won't let me change my gamemode


----------



## Sicarius

Fiction said:


> I want to start working on my quarry, but I'm stuck in creative mode cause for some ass reason it won't let me change my gamemode


muahahahha

I'll change it when you get on, while I'm on.


----------



## Sofos

i log on to find a creeper, spider, skeleton and 2 zombies in the village. i think i found the source of the problem, a dark spot by the cows.


----------



## Bigsby

my god...... our security has been BREACHED


----------



## BrainArt

It's even worse than when that creeper blew a hole in the wall!


----------



## Sofos

it was the lighting over by the ranch. i added a cpl more torches.


in other news, im turning my house into Ye Olde Country Store. jus sayin'


----------



## Bigsby

still got a bit of a zombie problem guise i have no clue where they are coming from i've scanned the entire village like 4 times and have no clue why they are spawning there unless its the sand


----------



## Fiction

Not sure whether I'm going to be able to play for a while, I'm moving in with a friend temporarily and can't take my computer.


----------



## Sicarius

bring it anyway


----------



## Sicarius

AntoneBigsby said:


> still got a bit of a zombie problem guise i have no clue where they are coming from i've scanned the entire village like 4 times and have no clue why they are spawning there unless its the sand


maybe.

I was planning on replacing it with grassy dirt over the weekend


----------



## Pooluke41

Just went on. LOVE THE VILLAGE!

We need more pillars.


----------



## Sicarius

there's not many on though


----------



## Pooluke41

Soon Sic... Soon.

Also the mob trap is up and running.

Bones and arrows galore!


----------



## Bigsby

who should I give tree saplings and bonemeal to I have quite a bit


----------



## Sofos

I need a job. Miner or something. i dunno.


----------



## BrainArt

AntoneBigsby said:


> who should I give tree saplings and bonemeal to I have quite a bit



You can give the bone meal to me and the saplings to Sic, put them in our mail chests in the village.


----------



## Pooluke41

Zombies are spawning on somepeople's roofs.

Also light up the surrounding desert.


----------



## Fiction

Yeah I put a few torches on roofs today, I also built myself a shack over on greener area.. It's probably been stolen by those ender cunts by now though, I also killed quite a few sheep and cows for some meat and wool, I think it's all in my mail chest in the give side.

Also can someone elaborate why ive been given eggs and all these non-related smithing products?


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> Yeah I put a few torches on roofs today, I also built myself a shack over on greener area.. It's probably been stolen by those ender cunts by now though, I also killed quite a few sheep and cows for some meat and wool, I think it's all in my mail chest in the give side.
> 
> Also can someone elaborate why ive been given eggs and all these non-related smithing products?



Eggs are awesome. And The food items are for you.


----------



## Fiction

Ahkay cool, thanks everyone, they're delicious.


----------



## Pooluke41

Someone must get on.. I'm ronery.


----------



## Pooluke41

Mobs keep spawning.. Should we make some iron golems to protect us?


----------



## Sicarius

that would probably work.

since I'm not going to put the entire village on lava and glass to make it bright enough to keep mobs out.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I recently took a break from Minecraft, what's been going on with the server? I'm too lazy to go back pages.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm renting a server, and we've taken over a village that was near the spawn point. 

You're welcome to join, as you're already whitelisted.

Bukkit has been updated to 1.2.4, so I'm going to try and convert it over


----------



## Pooluke41

Bread has been delivered.

Also, I have loads of mushroom soup, who wants some?

It doesn't stack, so I'll only give you 5, send me back the bowls, 

And, What's up with these "give/take" signs?


----------



## Fiction

I made one for myself, because as I make swords and armor and shit I'll just put in the take box, instead of giving you unwanted gifts.


----------



## Pooluke41

Ah,


----------



## Bigsby

bone to brain sap to sic got it


----------



## Sicarius

that just sounds wrong.

but you guys might not notice but....



we're running on bukkit


----------



## Pooluke41

PLUGINS GALORE!


----------



## Bigsby

WOOO bukkit


----------



## Bigsby

the unspeakable things that happen in this server


----------



## Sicarius

wut


----------



## Fiction

I'll be getting on in an hour, anyone else be on?

Sic?????? I just want to play survival!! Too many block choices!!!!!!11!!


----------



## Bigsby

Sicarius said:


> wut


I was raped by an iron golem


----------



## Bigsby

Fiction said:


> I'll be getting on in an hour, anyone else be on?


 I will be on


----------



## Fiction

There's a chest behind my house guys, with a few housing things. I just put all my cobble stone and what ever there, feel free to take, to build what ever gigantic genitalia you want.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm starting to think they do server maintenance at around 1:30 central..


----------



## Fiction

I just logged back on and i was dead, sigh.. damn you server maintenance.


----------



## BrainArt

Sorry that I never signed back on, ladies. I made dinner (lamb chops and potatoes, bitches) and then started playing a game with my sisters and brother-in-law, that lasted until almost 2AM PST.

Yeah, I'm back in Cali for a while, since my older sister is nine months pregnant.


----------



## Sofos

I'm finished (for now) on the Militia HQ. it is under my house. go into the front door, on the left is a trap door. go down it and down a cpl flights of stairs and you will see a button and iron door. go in, its the living room, then the sleeping quarters, then the mess hall, "The Hall of Heroes".


----------



## Pooluke41

Hahaha, Looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Pooluke41

If anyone is on and I'm on there but not responding. I'm farming for some arrows.


----------



## BrainArt

Should we build a minecart track from the first village to the new one that I looted, while adventuring?


----------



## Sicarius

But it's my village...


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> But it's my village...



That I looted before you found it.


----------



## Sicarius

That I don't care about
since I've destroyed all but 1 original building, and made myself a flat.

It's very nice


----------



## GazPots

Erm, i kinda want to play Minecraft but seeing this video makes me realise i'll be utterly crap at making nice things.


 


Epic! 


Make sure you watch it on mute though and play some nice music of your own choice though.


They also have a seriously awesome train station build/timelapse.


----------



## Sofos

to whom it may concern, i was diggin in the quarry and ventured upon a ravine filled with lava and redstone, and probably other goods too. i wouldnt recommend digging down any further. also, there is a chest filled with hundreds of cobblestone, gravel and dirt on the stairs, as well as stone pickaxes. enjoy


----------



## leandroab

bleh


----------



## Sicarius

sounds like someone's lonely and needs a creeper's hug.


----------



## Sicarius

I know some of you guys were looking to play around with Industrial Craft, and Build Craft, and a few other mods, I've discovered the next best thing.

Tekkit.



It comes with a ton of mods pre-installed, and including one that spawns pirates/pirate ships. You can control what spawns, and how many.

It does include Mo'Creatures, so there's your chance to get a pegasus.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I know some of you guys were looking to play around with Industrial Craft, and Build Craft, and a few other mods, I've discovered the next best thing.
> 
> Tekkit.
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with a ton of mods pre-installed, and including one that spawns pirates/pirate ships. You can control what spawns, and how many.
> 
> It does include Mo'Creatures, so there's your chance to get a pegasus.




I'm giddier than a pre-pubescent teenage girl.


----------



## Sicarius

I'd suggest watching Duncan's videos as there's a ton of stuff in that mod, and even more since he published those.

Like, seriously, wtf pirate ships


----------



## Sicarius

So I have a decent little thing going. Got a Quarry, and power.

time to work on Eqv. Exchange.

Would anyone like a video of my little work area?


----------



## BrainArt

I've been playing on a seed that spawns you on an island with one tree (which yields a lot of wood and quite a few saplings for replanting).

It's pretty fun, even though I'm on peaceful. 

I need the Battlegear mod to be updated, so I can re install it and make myself a spear for hunting (I found a snowy biome not *too* far from the island, but still far enough to make swimming there a bitch, there are a lot of cows and chickens there).


----------



## Sicarius

If anyone has tried out the Technic thing, we can do it for the server.

I just have to put in a ticket, have them convert it, and we can have fun with buildcraft and everything in it.

We would have to use the custom launcher from Technic.

Thoughts?


----------



## Pooluke41

I WANT IT NOW.


----------



## Bigsby

I Say go for it


----------



## Sicarius

Tekkit 2.1.1 |

download from there.

doesn't affect the main MC.jar

It'll be great


----------



## Pooluke41

Wait, Do I use Tekkit or Technic?


----------



## Pooluke41

Well I got it working, And this world we're on is really shit.


----------



## Sicarius

it's the shit.


----------



## Pooluke41

It's that shit that it's called "the shit" because no seed can exceed that shitiness.


----------



## Bigsby

i thought it was a shitty shit that was so shitty it was shitacular

EDIT: my anti virus software is telling me the website was identified as a potentially harmful website


----------



## Sicarius

you don't have to play on it if you don't like it.


----------



## Pooluke41

I'm too addicted to minecraft to not play.


----------



## Sicarius

well there you go.

I've cheated a bit/ a lot.

I have a nuclear reactor or two, but I'm scared to put the Uranian rods in them, since I haven't really researched anything, nor do I want it to melt down.

cause that fucking happens.


----------



## Sicarius




----------



## Chickenhawk

I logged in today, and spawned near the automated quarry, but the lag was so bad it took me a solid 2-3 minutes to walk 10 steps.


----------



## Pooluke41

Same here, it's too laggy for me to do anything.


----------



## Bigsby

i spawned in the water and i was getting like 1 frame per hour


----------



## Pooluke41

It's all of sic's quarries.

Curse ye and yer quarries!


----------



## Sicarius

I have one, and that's it :/


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I have one, and that's it :/



Have you build a cockalisk yet? 

You may have incurred cockthulu's wrath. :/


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah, it's terrible. 

I'm going to reinstall it, and start over, again. 

Sorry, SoF :/


----------



## Sicarius

New world!

again.

everyone white listed is an OP, 

there's also TWO gigantic fucking Oil spawns right near the spawn point.


----------



## Pooluke41

Excellent...

Also.. We have an opposing server...


----------



## Sofos

man. i was making the tree house from Codename Kids Next Door too. damnit. oh well lol


----------



## Sicarius

Pooluke41 said:


> Excellent...
> 
> Also.. We have an opposing server...


They're not as fun as we are, so I'm not worried.


SoldiersOfFilth said:


> man. i was making the tree house from Codename Kids Next Door too. damnit. oh well lol


you're an OP, and there are huge Rubber Trees a few hundred blocks away.


----------



## Metal_Webb

If you're getting lag from the quarries, make sure that your chests aren't full and that the pipes aren't just dumping blocks on the ground. Had that happen to me on my home server and I couldn't work out what the problem was.

Turns out it was the 1,000 block entities sitting in a single pile


----------



## Sicarius

guh

I couldn't even walk over to the chests, it was so bad.

And, even on peaceful, enemy mobs were glitching in.

I was kind of worried it was my Nuke reactors, had melted down while I was at work, but, we're good to start fresh, since there was some bitching about the world seed.


----------



## Fiction

Yeah Ollie, you little bitch.


----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## Bigsby

this is why we can't have nice things, GAWWW


----------



## Sicarius

I'm tempted to deop you, Antone, just for that avvy 

lol


----------



## Pooluke41

No.

If he can pass the 5 trials of the Iron Golems.

Then he should stay as an op.


----------



## Sicarius

Y U NO LOVE.


----------



## Bigsby

i love you


----------



## Fiction

AntoneBigsby said:


> i love you



That coupled with your avatar is so scarily awesome.

I miss you dudes and MC. I may be moving house yet again in a week, where I get my own farkin room and can bring my computer


----------



## Sicarius

I can't get my machines to fucking work..


----------



## Valennic

Hey. I play minecraft. Sometimes. Used to be huge on it, then I got linux and ragequit most of the time 

I can has whitelist?


----------



## Sicarius

no one loves Tekkit?


----------



## Sicarius

So, do you guys want me to go back to Bukkit?

or is everyone done with Minecraft for a while again?


----------



## Pooluke41

I'm still playing minecraft but I've been really busy lately.

Also, I like tekkit. But it's really laggy.

But don't you all agree that this would be great for a mineshaft?


----------



## Bigsby

^ thats awesome, i've been pretty busy as of late too which sucks cause i want to get butt touched by more iron golems, im also having a lot of lag issues with the server


----------



## Sicarius

you allocate more RAM to the client, maybe that'll help?

At the Tekkit log-in, go to options, and you can choose how much to use


----------



## BrainArt

I like Tekkit, but I need to remember how to use all of this shit. 


Though, I haven't played on the server with it, yet.


----------



## Pooluke41

Well, I got the Single player to stop lagging, maybe the multiplayer will. I'll check later.


----------



## Xaios

Well, the increased height limit has invigorated my interest in Minecraft somewhat. So, naturally, the first thing I had to do was start building something really high.


----------



## BrainArt

^ Fucking awesome, Xaios! 


I still have yet to get around to building a sky fortress, I need to, especially with the elevated height.


----------



## Bigsby

i just installed this awesome mod



needless to say it makes everything batshit crazy


----------



## Xaios

BrainArt said:


> ^ Fucking awesome, Xaios!
> 
> 
> I still have yet to get around to building a sky fortress, I need to, especially with the elevated height.



It's actually come a long way since I posted that screenshot, as well. I'll post more pictures when I get home. I've completed the top by filling out all the empty areas, and made a floor level using the same height as the lowest set of platforms, creating a really nice and huge interior space. I'm in the process of turning the lowest terraces into gardens and farms. Once that's done I'll start building a transportation system to get from the ground to the higher levels (not gonna lie, creative mode feels a bit like cheating, but you couldn't build something like that otherwise). Then finally, I'll build a nice, big castle from which to rule over all that I survey.


----------



## Xaios

Dun Dun Duuuuuun


----------



## Bigsby

my god.... thats insane


----------



## BrainArt

That's even cooler, now.


----------



## Sicarius

there's so much space...


----------



## Xaios

It's an awesome spot on the seed as well, at the intersection of Taiga, Plains, Mountains and Desert. And NO SWAMP!!

I figure I'll develop the surrounding area into a bigger town. Already got a start with the NPC village right nearby.


----------



## MxHuett

Prydogga said:


> Oh and please please for the love of Notch, make good looking dwellings, none of this all cobblestone nonsense.
> 
> I'm talking:



DO YOU HAVE DOWNLOAD LINK FOR THAT HOUSE?


----------



## BrainArt

Xaios said:


> It's an awesome spot on the seed as well, at the intersection of Taiga, Plains, Mountains and Desert. And NO SWAMP!!
> 
> I figure I'll develop the surrounding area into a bigger town. Already got a start with the NPC village right nearby.



What's the seed number? I love playing around with new seeds.


----------



## Xaios

BrainArt said:


> What's the seed number? I love playing around with new seeds.



I don't know, how can you figure out the existing seed number for an already created world? I know it's something that I typed in manually, but I can't remember what it was.

Also:

The entrance:






Now, look up:







Look WAAAAAY up:

(Rep for anyone who gets this reference)











A look at the inside:






And what it looks like from the top:






For anyone that cares, it's currently 106 blocks vertically from the very top to the entrance on the ground. It'll be even higher once I start building the actual fortress.


----------



## Xaios

Y'all know my name...


----------



## BrainArt

Xaios said:


> I don't know, how can you figure out the existing seed number for an already created world? I know it's something that I typed in manually, but I can't remember what it was.



Press F3 and it should say Seed: *insert lots of numbers, here*. 

EDIT: It will also have a bunch of other stuff (like your coordinates).


----------



## Bigsby

look way up doesn't happen to be from the friendly giant by chance?


----------



## Xaios

AntoneBigsby said:


> look way up doesn't happen to be from the friendly giant by chance?



Rep for you, sir.


----------



## Sicarius

you should come and play on the Tekkit Server.

Mainly because I'm lonely


----------



## Pooluke41

Vhy ze fuck is ze server down?

Unt vhy am I speaking like zis?


----------



## Sicarius

Sorry, I was off on a call, Try it now.


----------



## Xaios

This should give a decent idea of what kind of strange unholiness I'm currently constructing.


----------



## Sicarius

are you editing the world, or "doing it by hand"


----------



## Xaios

I'm in creative mode, but I'm placing every single block myself.


----------



## Xaios

Today's lesson: only 2 blocks of thoughtlessly placed lava can cause a world of hurt when part of your structure is built of wood. -_-

Anyways, progress:


----------



## Sicarius

if you use the wood slabs double stacked, they're immune to fire.

or at least they were.


----------



## Xaios

So, I'm experimenting with Redstone. I'm using repeaters to create this sort of alternating on/off light display.

This is a basic demo of what it looks like:

Lights on:





Lights off:






That part works great. The problem is turning it off altogether. My first thought was to maybe use a sticky piston to move a block. Unfortunately, the only redstone-using block that interracts with pistons are redstone lamps, and they don't pass current themselves. Any other block, it simply falls off once the piston is activated, breaking the circuit completely until I fix it. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Xaios

Nevermind, figured it out. Posted a neat little diagram as well for anyone that wants to build one themselves:


----------



## MF_Kitten

hang on, what's the IP for this new server? someone PM me


----------



## Sicarius

MF_Kitten said:


> hang on, what's the IP for this new server? someone PM me



We're using Tekkit now. I'll PM you all the info.


----------



## Xaios

PM me the info too, I wouldn't mind having some company.


----------



## Xaios

What kind of server is it, anyway? Survival? Creative? Mix?

Are people doing big collaborative projects together at all?


----------



## Sicarius

oh uh, server's got a bunch of tumble weeds.

If you guys aren't into it anymore, that's cool, I'll put the money into SWTOR again, lol


----------



## Xaios

Yeah, sorry. My interest in Minecraft tends to wax and wane like that. I went nuts for a couple weeks and now I'm taking a bit of a break. Plus, I tried out Buildcraft and I discovered that I enjoyed watching other people make stuff with it than I did making it myself.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm probably going to take the server offline at the end of the week.

I appreciate everyone who was on, and used it, it was fun. We might be able to do it again some other time.


----------



## Fiction

That's fine, sorry I haven't been able to get on... But was fun while it lasted, maybe we can find a fun server we all like and break off from their civilization and just leech


----------



## Pooluke41

Oh god, Minecraft. 

I'm Burnt out on Minecraft for a while. 

Twas a fun few Eves.


----------



## BrainArt

Pooluke41 said:


> Oh god, Minecraft.
> 
> I'm Burnt out on Minecraft for a while.
> 
> Twas a fun few Eves.



This.  I'm focusing my time on Forza 4 (when my copy gets in from Amazon).


----------



## Bigsby

even though nobody is playing mc anymore here are some videos from the new snapshots





yay editable books and single player commands 

and minecraft for the xbox 360 is out today as well

also if everybody decides to start playing again i have a server so just pm me with yo' info


----------



## kerska

Awww weak. I come onto this thread because I just downloaded Minecraft for the Xbox 360 and am blown away and can't stop thinking about the things I want to design and see what others have done....and everyone is signing off of their servers. Oh well....


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I have a server!! 68.38.98.151 and our dynamap website is http://68.38.98.151:8123

Its called college of wooster server due to lack of a better name. As of now its Me (GarlicIV), The Admin/my friend (Elliot35) and two french guys who wanted a server to play on that isnt competitive. We have fun, dont use plugins really, and we don't grief or steal, plus our uptime is 24/7. If you wanna play with other people or even just have the option to, come on and build a house


----------



## BrainArt

Been playing the 360 version the past few days. It was weird playing it on a big screen TV and using a controller, but I've gotten used to it, now.


My cousins and I are going to build a massive castle in a mountain, soon. We're currently discussing how we're going to go about doing so (what materials to use, etc.)


----------



## MF_Kitten

Mac users who play minecraft: I just made a little application that starts up a server for you, without you having to do all the shitty writing stuff in Terminal and all that. It basically just opens Terminal, inputs all the stuff, and BAM! your server is running! IT even has a message box that tells you to type "stop" and press enter to stop the server! 

The thing is, simply double clicking the minecraft_server.jar file won't do, as it needs at least 1Gb of memory to run well, and to do that you need to use Terminal. Which requires effort and shit. OR you can just use my little application 

So, i was just wondering if anyone wants the application?


----------



## BrainArt

I've been doing some stuff, today and yesterday.

Castle that is one of the most involved projects I've ever done (I even made blueprints and wrote down all of the block info.)








Overly complicated cobblestone generator, this design allows you to make rows of cobblestone and move them out of the way, so you don't lose any cobble to the lava, if you don't have a cover on it. It's basically a conveyor belt and is a little more efficient to use than just mining it out, block by block.


----------



## Black43

I have a massive skyfortress and its awesome


----------



## Black_Sheep

Just thought that my new computer (that i got few months ago) could easily run Minecraft.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Since I got myself a new laptop that isn't a potato, I decided to boost the old MC graphics a bit and make a video:

Under - YouTube

It's the underground city that I've been working on for a few months now on the server I admin on. This is about the 7th time we've dug it as well, you'd think that underground cities would get boring after 20 months


----------



## Black43

Oh, and this. This is my new permanent home 
NOTE: real creeper in tree to the left


----------



## BrainArt

Metal_Webb said:


> Since I got myself a new laptop that isn't a potato, I decided to boost the old MC graphics a bit and make a video:
> 
> Under - YouTube
> 
> It's the underground city that I've been working on for a few months now on the server I admin on. This is about the 7th time we've dug it as well, you'd think that underground cities would get boring after 20 months



That's so bad ass, dude.


----------



## Sofos

hate to say it, but i kinda wish the last server wouldnt have been slashed, nor the one where i built that mansion on the sea. the new server just had too much going on in it block-type wise. and i miss my mansion and castle, and my huge underground dungeon and tunnel system, and my tunnel system in the nether


----------



## Pooluke41

New server? That one above?


----------



## BrainArt

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> hate to say it, but i kinda wish the last server wouldnt have been slashed, nor the one where i built that mansion on the sea. the new server just had too much going on in it block-type wise. and i miss my mansion and castle, and my huge underground dungeon and tunnel system, and my tunnel system in the nether



Are you talking about the one with Monster Isle and Roshi Island? I miss that one, as well. But only because Sic put so much time and energy into Cthulhouse and I put a lot of time into building Roshi Island... Twice!


----------



## Sofos

BrainArt said:


> Are you talking about the one with Monster Isle and Roshi Island? I miss that one, as well. But only because Sic put so much time and energy into Cthulhouse and I put a lot of time into building Roshi Island... Twice!



yup. and i put alot of time into building my seaside mansion w/ JAMES BROWN'S SUPER SECRET HOT TUB RESORT AND SPA, grotto, and was working on an ENORMOUS pokeball (that i accidentally made...)


----------



## BrainArt

I had put many signs up in the zombie statue's head. I had the lyrics for The Cranberries' "Zombie" in there. I was proud of that.


----------



## Sicarius

I always wondered who did that.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I always wondered who did that.



I'm pretty sure that I had signed it. 


Unfortunately I didn't think to take screen shots of it before we got griefed on that server, again. 



EDIT: So, the Silk Touch enchantment is supposed to be really rare, but I seem to get it all the time. Maybe I'm an exception to the rule.


----------



## Pooluke41

I don't know if it's just me; but does anyone else miss alpha minecraft?

I was watching this video and now I really miss the old minecraft.


----------



## Fiction

I miss minecraft


----------



## BrainArt

Been playing Tekkit a lot, again.


----------



## Pooluke41

Yeah technic is my bro now.

BUT THE WORLDS ARE NEVER THE SAME.


----------



## BrainArt

I wish I knew how to work some of this shit without having to go to the wiki all the time. Even then, it rarely tells me how and the tutorial videos are usually shit.


----------



## Fiction

I don't know how to work it at all, so im stuck with normal old minecraft.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm currently working on industrializing a village. I took over one house to use as my base of operations for a while. I now have started working on a skyscraper (need to put in floors and windows), I have a geothermal facility and one of my quarries (I have two that are "functional" (one has hit bedrock and the other has hit lava and one that I still need to finish setting up) has been rendered useless until I can get the lava pumped out.

It's a good thing, though, since I need it for my geothermal facility.

In that facility I have a batbox, geothermal generator (obviously), three macerators, an extractor and several electric and iron furnaces.

I set this all up (the geothermal facility) one of the many times that I've been distracted from finishing my skyscraper.


----------



## Sicarius

if you watch the Duncan plays Tekkit videos, he kinda breaks it down pretty well.


----------



## mniel8195

Has anyone tried any of the shader mods for the pc version?


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> if you watch the Duncan plays Tekkit videos, he kinda breaks it down pretty well.



Yeah, I've been meaning to watch those. I've been watching Sips and Sjin's, as well as Lewis, Simon and Duncan's Tekkit videos.

The yogscast are usually really good about explaining things.


----------



## BrainArt

I love the addition of writable books, I've been wanting them for a while.

My little sister loves the fact that they added LAN to the game, as well. She's wanted me to get a server for a while now, because she wants to play and build things with me. Awwww, sibling love!


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> Yeah, I've been meaning to watch those. I've been watching Sips and Sjin's, as well as Lewis, Simon and Duncan's Tekkit videos.
> 
> The yogscast are usually really good about explaining things.



Yeah, I used to think they were just some english guys screaming and being annoying but they're not so bad.


----------



## metal_sam14

An interesting story for you all:

I work for my state government providing ICT support for local schools, and at one particular school they actually have a Minecraft subject, that can be taken on a Wednesday afternoon. So the school has it's own minecraft server and the teacher sets the kids tasks for building things etc etc, it's a cool idea, but was a complete PITA to get working


----------



## BrainArt

metal_sam14 said:


> An interesting story for you all:
> 
> I work for my state government providing ICT support for local schools, and at one particular school they actually have a Minecraft subject, that can be taken on a Wednesday afternoon. So the school has it's own minecraft server and the teacher sets the kids tasks for building things etc etc, it's a cool idea, but was a complete PITA to get working



Holy shit, sounds like the best teacher ever!


----------



## Fiction

Oh Tasmania


----------



## BrainArt

These are impressive.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Noob Alert,

I just bought the game, but I don't know how to go about creating a server. I read online that I need to purchase one. I did some searching but I don't know where to purchase it from, or whether or not I am indeed to purchase it in the first place. If taht's the case myself and 3 other friends are going to pitch in for it


----------



## Pooluke41

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Noob Alert,
> 
> I just bought the game, but I don't know how to go about creating a server. I read online that I need to purchase one. I did some searching but I don't know where to purchase it from, or whether or not I am indeed to purchase it in the first place. If taht's the case myself and 3 other friends are going to pitch in for it



You can make one but you need to forward your ports, and people can only go on it while the server is "up" (you have the minecraft server program on)


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Pooluke41 said:


> You can make one but you need to forward your ports, and people can only go on it while the server is "up" (you have the minecraft server program on)



Thanks a lot
Got a server up and running

It does tend to have a lower frame rate, sometimes.
I'll probably increase the RAM for the server later tonight regardless of whether or not that would help, but would it?


----------



## Pooluke41

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Thanks a lot
> Got a server up and running
> 
> It does tend to have a lower frame rate, sometimes.
> I'll probably increase the RAM for the server later tonight regardless of whether or not that would help, but would it?



I think it does IIRC.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Alright I bought my premium account yesterday, setup a server today, played on that server for a little bit my friends got on etc etc they have all also purchased the game.

Take a break play some guitar whatever whatever and I try to log back on and I am being told that it can't connect to minecraft.net

Tried to log in on my brother's computer on his account and still couldn't connect.
What is going on?

I have changed nothing since I last logged on


----------



## Sicarius

The Minecraft.net servers are apparently down.


----------



## BrainArt

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Alright I bought my premium account yesterday, setup a server today, played on that server for a little bit my friends got on etc etc they have all also purchased the game.
> 
> Take a break play some guitar whatever whatever and I try to log back on and I am being told that it can't connect to minecraft.net
> 
> Tried to log in on my brother's computer on his account and still couldn't connect.
> What is going on?
> 
> I have changed nothing since I last logged on



The servers at minecraft.net are down, right now. It happens fairly infrequently and usually only takes a day or so for them to go back up. They're probably doing some work on them, especially since in the newest update, they made it so that every SSP game is technically running on a multi-player server.

There are also a few bugs that I've noticed (some of my dogs that I tamed after the new update aren't sitting, but not moving around at all, like they were sitting and boats are a little finnicky) and other people have made mention of certain bugs, as well. 

So it wouldn't surprise me if they're taking a look at the servers to speed things up on the client ends.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

BrainArt said:


> The servers at minecraft.net are down, right now. It happens fairly infrequently and usually only takes a day or so for them to go back up. They're probably doing some work on them, especially since in the newest update, they made it so that every SSP game is technically running on a multi-player server.
> 
> There are also a few bugs that I've noticed (some of my dogs that I tamed after the new update aren't sitting, but not moving around at all, like they were sitting and boats are a little finnicky) and other people have made mention of certain bugs, as well.
> 
> So it wouldn't surprise me if they're taking a look at the servers to speed things up on the client ends.



I was hoping it would be something along those lines, thanks


----------



## TheHandOfStone

There's a man walking to the Far Lands for Child's Play charity. He's raised over 40 grand over the past year or so and he's livestreaming on 8/10 through 8/12 for 8 hours each day (kurtjmac).


----------



## BrainArt

Oh man, that's crazy.


----------



## BrainArt

Spent the past few days building these on an awesome mountain area. This seed is epic.









A castle, a dark, ominous Wizard tower (yes, my inspiration was the tower of Isengard from LOTR) and two villages.

Of the latter, you can only see one, since the other is underneath the mountain's overhang. It's taken a lot of patience to build it all and I'm still not even done with the castle.

EDIT: And as promised ages ago, my shrine to Devy (same world as the castle and wizard's tower).






Not the best, but by far better than my first few that I tried building ages ago.


----------



## AmbienT

I have this made on a friends server, seeing as everybody's towns we're getting raided for resources and we had town block protection on so we can't break each others towns, I decided to make a 9 button combination lock (6 are dummy buttons) that opened staircases down to a fake storage room, and then a hidden button and maze to get to the real one but still haven't got around to making the REAL storage room yet 

Also it works on a memory latch and a reset that makes it so if you push the wrong button or the right button in the wrong order the lock completely resets itself so there is basically no chance you could ever get in without knowing the correct combination,
There are no moving parts either so you can't tell which buttons work and which aren't even connected (after a month of not playing I forgot the password and spend half an hour pulling it semi-apart and trying to figure it out)

Will post some inside shots if you guys want


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Alright I bought my premium account yesterday



Premium account?


----------



## Sicarius

Randomly created a minecraft server on my work computer. If only people in the office played. I'm sure I could make a dedicated server and hide it under my desk or something, and let people know about it from the gaming lab, but then that'd open it up to Randos.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm going to build myself a desktop computer in the near future. When I do, I'll probably set up a Tekkit server and a Vanilla server.

But, first I need to get the money for all of the parts and it's really more for web dev, but I spec'd it out to be able to handle Minecraft and recording music, as well.


----------



## Handbanana

BrainArt said:


> I'm going to build myself a desktop computer in the near future. When I do, I'll probably set up a Tekkit server and a Vanilla server.
> 
> But, first I need to get the money for all of the parts and it's really more for web dev, but I spec'd it out to be able to handle Minecraft and recording music, as well.




Considering its all java based, if it can record it can most likely run minecraft. Just make sure you have enough ram.


----------



## BrainArt

Handbanana said:


> Considering its all java based, if it can record it can most likely run minecraft. Just make sure you have enough ram.



Oh yeah, I already made sure of that. My criteria was web dev, Minecraft (which is one of the most lagtastic games ever) and recording music.

I'm putting in 8GB of RAM, so I should be good for all of that.


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> I'm going to build myself a desktop computer in the near future. When I do, I'll probably set up a Tekkit server and a Vanilla server.



Please don't let it have millenaire and that one that spawns those shitty structures.


----------



## Sicarius

Technic has all of that, Tekkit has most of that stuff disabled.


----------



## Sicarius

I miss playing MC with you guys.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I miss playing MC with you guys.



I miss you bbygurl. 


























Seriously though, we should start up a server again, even if it's hosted on someone's computer.


----------



## Fiction

Agreed, MC MUST LIVE ON!


----------



## BrainArt

Pooluke41 said:


> Seriously though, we should start up a server again, even if it's hosted on someone's computer.



When I get my powerhouse built (not in tekkit), I plan on hosting a server on it.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Any SS.org servers up currently?


----------



## Faine

^ any?


----------



## PyramidSmasher

If I had a server going that was SS.org people, but also the people who live in my house with me would anyone play it?? I have like 4-5 roommates who play MC


----------



## Fiction

I'd play when my new house finally gets internet again.


----------



## Xaios

I'd love to play MC again, so long as there were always people to play with. I've got a friend who plays on the Mindcrack Fanserver which is invite only, and some of the stuff they've built is pretty awesome, but the best thing about it seems to be the camraderie of the other people playing. It'd be awesome to have that kind of thing with SS.org members.

It would have to be base MC though, no mods. I tried some out and realized they were ultimately more fun to watch other people use than to actually play myself.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Wow, that's cool that you know someone on Mindcrack fanserver (yes, I even worship some of the people on the fanserver  I have issues).

I've basically stopped playing Minecraft myself because I enjoy cooperative stuff more than solo play, and my friends all quit. I'd play again if there were a SS server though.


----------



## Xaios

TheHandOfStone said:


> Wow, that's cool that you know someone on Mindcrack fanserver (yes, I even worship some of the people on the fanserver  I have issues).



Yeah, they do some pretty awesome work. I'm friends with Peilla IRL.



TheHandOfStone said:


> I've basically stopped playing Minecraft myself because I enjoy cooperative stuff more than solo play, and my friends all quit. I'd play again if there were a SS server though.



Exactly the same for me, although I don't know a lot of people that ever played it in real life, and most servers that you can join get hit by griefers constantly, which is lame. Need people we can trust.


----------



## Fiction

Hey, I'm a guy you can trust!


----------



## Pooluke41

We had a griefer come on once.

I think we put up a whitelist.


----------



## Pooluke41

Guys.

Start up a server again.

Give me admin. I'll make sure we have a cockalisk going 24/7.


----------



## Fiction

I remember the griefer, it was my first time on the server.. and just as I settled in he fucked up errybodies shit and ruined minecraft for me for at least 24 hours.

When I get internet i'd be down for maybe paying for a server.


----------



## BrainArt

I remember the griefers, as well. I think I still have screenshots of my telling the first one to get off of the first version of Ant's server after he had destroyed all of our shit. The fucker had full diamond armor...


I also remember the time Cthulhouse was destroyed by another griefer.  I miss my Cthulhouse so much.


----------



## Sicarius

Currently there are no SS.Org servers going on.

If there would be one to start, it would most likely be another Tekkit server (You can still do all the regular minecraft stuff in it, you'll just have access to all the other mods if you choose to get into them. 

But, Kerplunc's (the one I've found to be the best) their 5 person Tekkit servers are $10 for Tekkit.

Regular servers are $5 for 5 ppl.







The problem I ran into was this:
At first everyone's really interested and plays, and then interest dies down, and eventually people get busy/bored/life happens.
That's why we had a 15-20 person Tekkit server, then down to 5, then eventually nothing.

It's not that it's too expensive, but it's not worth the cost if no one's actually playing. 

I'd be willing to get involved again, though.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> Currently there are no SS.Org servers going on.
> 
> If there would be one to start, it would most likely be another Tekkit server (You can still do all the regular minecraft stuff in it, you'll just have access to all the other mods if you choose to get into them.
> 
> But, Kerplunc's (the one I've found to be the best) their 5 person Tekkit servers are $10 for Tekkit.
> 
> Regular servers are $5 for 5 ppl.



Sic.

Buy a server again.

Make cockalisk palace with me.


----------



## BrainArt

Sic, is that a new Cthulhu, or has it been so long since I last saw him I forgot what he looked like?


----------



## Bigsby

i still have my server if you guys want to play, its a bukkit server and i think most of you are still whitelisted PM me and ill send you the IP


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> Sic, is that a new Cthulhu, or has it been so long since I last saw him I forgot what he looked like?


You've apparently forgotten it's awesomeness.


AntoneBigsby said:


> i still have my server if you guys want to play, its a bukkit server and i think most of you are still whitelisted PM me and ill send you the IP


PMing.


----------



## Sicarius

Okay, so I've been thinking.

If I start up another Tekkit server things are going to be different than before.

I'm thinking an 8 person server, I'd be the only admin/mod.

OP comes from donations.

$1-4 = 1 week OP
5-10 = 2 week OP

pay $16 (the cost of the server for one month) and you get OP for the month, and I'll build you a wool statue of who/whatever you want.

Yes even Cthulhu house.

First week will be easy, then after that, the difficulty will be ramped up to Hard.

To those that don't want to play with the Tekkit stuff, you can still play Minecraft, you're just going to be using a different launcher. 

I'd rather we do the donation incentives to keep people interested and want to play. We don't have to do a huge village where to play together, we can be separate and dick around in our own areas, maybe do a video series of SSO in Tekkitville, or something.


Any thoughts?


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> Okay, so I've been thinking.
> 
> If I start up another Tekkit server things are going to be different than before.
> 
> I'm thinking an 8 person server, I'd be the only admin/mod.
> 
> OP comes from donations.
> 
> $1-4 = 1 week OP
> 5-10 = 2 week OP
> 
> pay $16 (the cost of the server for one month) and you get OP for the month, and I'll build you a wool statue of who/whatever you want.
> 
> Yes even Cthulhu house.
> 
> First week will be easy, then after that, the difficulty will be ramped up to Hard.
> 
> To those that don't want to play with the Tekkit stuff, you can still play Minecraft, you're just going to be using a different launcher.
> 
> I'd rather we do the donation incentives to keep people interested and want to play. We don't have to do a huge village where to play together, we can be separate and dick around in our own areas, maybe do a video series of SSO in Tekkitville, or something.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



Do it right now motherfucker.

I will hug you.


----------



## Sicarius

I can't right now. Earliest would be Friday.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I can't right now. Earliest would be Friday.



As long as we can build..

WE'RE IN BUSINESS BBYGURL!


----------



## Sicarius

judging by the massive response I'm probably just going to do a 5 person server.

my bank card was cancelled because someone decided to buy gas for themselves, my new card will be here next week.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> judging by the massive response I'm probably just going to do a 5 person server.
> 
> my bank card was cancelled because someone decided to buy gas for themselves, my new card will be here next week.



THIS GIVES US TIME TO PLAN OUT OUR POWER!

I SAY GEOTHERMAL ON A VOLCANO! WITH A LARGE POWER PLANT WITH TUBES AND SHIT

WITH POWER BEING SENT TO OUR HOMES IN A MINI POWER STORAGE.

YES OLI! EXCELLENT IDEAS!








/endcaps


Also, Sic, can we not have ogres or any of those monsters that cause FUCKLOADS of damage to your home?


----------



## BrainArt

If Sic starts a Tekkit server, we won't have Ogres, just the normal mobs.


Also, I'd be down to join the server, but I don't have any money to donate for OP and so I can have a Cthulhouse (Cthulhu is mine, no one else can have him, bitches!)


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> If Sic starts a Tekkit server, we won't have Ogres, just the normal mobs.



Except the awesome passive ones!


----------



## Sicarius

Pooluke41 said:


> THIS GIVES US TIME TO PLAN OUT OUR POWER!
> 
> I SAY GEOTHERMAL ON A VOLCANO! WITH A LARGE POWER PLANT WITH TUBES AND SHIT
> 
> WITH POWER BEING SENT TO OUR HOMES IN A MINI POWER STORAGE.
> 
> YES OLI! EXCELLENT IDEAS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /endcaps
> 
> 
> Also, Sic, can we not have ogres or any of those monsters that cause FUCKLOADS of damage to your home?


I'm not going to approve a Sips Co. on my server!


BrainArt said:


> If Sic starts a Tekkit server, we won't have Ogres, just the normal mobs.
> 
> 
> Also, I'd be down to join the server, but I don't have any money to donate for OP and so I can have a Cthulhouse (Cthulhu is mine, no one else can have him, bitches!)


I also accept: Diamonds, Dark Matter, and Red Matter.


Pooluke41 said:


> Except the awesome passive ones!


wut.

Tekkit doesn't have Mo' Creatures mod active, 41 mods in all, but not that one or a few others. Unfortunately the tree cutting mod isn't active which makes shit easy.


----------



## BrainArt

I think, if we all build close together, after we get set up with enough materials, we should pitch in the mats for a nuclear reactor and then place it far enough away it won't destroy our shit, but close enough so we don't get too much power loss from it and run a full town off of it.


Depending on what we have running will depend on how efficient it is.


----------



## Sicarius

You'd need a slew of reactors, and if you set it up right it wont melt-down. 

But yeah I had a small bunch of MV Solar Panels, and a Nuclear reactor (with all chambers), and a Mass Fabricator was still eating too much power.

also, Glass Fibre cables = no power loss, and can be used with any machine on any voltage, they're just expensive as fuck (require diamonds and redstone/silver)


----------



## BrainArt

I think it would be a good idea, though, don't you? We can either each have our own reactors or we can build a giant nuclear plant for them and we'll just have to keep an eye on them.

That is if we decide to all build and work close together. If we're all in different areas, then it makes no sense to have reactors.


----------



## Pooluke41

Honestly, I find that a volcano provides more than enough energy for a small town.

I definitely think we should invest in geothermal energy.


----------



## Pooluke41

I feel like we're having a baby.


----------



## Sicarius

well, considering I won't be able to do anything about it until black friday, we're kind of boned anyway.

let's just use Antone's server for a while, and see if we're all actually committed to doing minecraft together again, or if we're still only flirting with nostalgia?


----------



## Xaios

My stately new... estate!


----------



## BrainArt

That's sweet.

I've been working on a village, but I'm not done with it yet, so I'm not going to post any screenshots.


----------



## Xaios

Some of the inside:


----------



## Sicarius

I PM'd a few people to gauge interest. get back to me guys.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Im dying to play with you guys.... lets work on a server


----------



## Fiction

you didn't pm me you whore.

Oh well, im without internet still 
But i'll gladly play when I do get it. especially seeing as my 3 month break is coming up... tomorrow!


----------



## Sicarius

Fiction said:


> you didn't pm me you whore.
> 
> Oh well, im without internet still
> But i'll gladly play when I do get it. especially seeing as my 3 month break is coming up... tomorrow!


When are you getting internets?


----------



## Fiction

Not sure, I think we're ordering next Tuesday. so possibly 10ish days

(I'll still play if its set up before, just not much as im tethering from my phone data)


----------



## Xaios

An updated shot of the area surrounding my casa:






I know it's only creative mode, but one thing that's bugging me is that, when I turn mobs on, they still occasionally spawn in my house at night, and I don't freaking know why. The whole compound is lit up like the sun, and locked up tighter than a repressed Catholic schoolgirl. Plus, I've gone to the trouble of fixing anything that might be a bug that could allow mobs to spawn inside, such as making it so no beds are within 2 blocks of the outside wall, and there are no dark spots owing to lighting bugs. But they still manage to spawn inside, and it's driving me bonkers.


----------



## Sicarius

I had that issue in Technic SSP. I ended up putting glowstone everywhere, and a few torches, and I still don't think it helped.


----------



## BrainArt

What I like to do is to take glowstone and lace it all over in the floors and roof of my house to keep mobs from spawning.

EDIT: What's funny is that I usually play on peaceful. 

EDIT #2: Here is part of the village that I've been building.


----------



## Xaios

Nice village you've got there! I've always wanted to try my hand at making a boat, but I've never gotten around to it. All it needs is a redstone on/off repeater in the lighthouse. 

I guess I could lace the place with glowstone, but it's already REALLY well lit up with torches pretty much all over the place. The mobs are spawning practically right next to them.

(And yeah, I'm building in peaceful, only switching to mob-mode to test it out.)


----------



## Fiction

Server!


----------



## Sicarius

I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Who would pool money into the monthly costs of a server?? I would!!!


----------



## Trespass

For someone who has only dabbled in Minecraft, can someone explain to me how a volcano works, how a nuclear reactor works, and why you need electricity/power to begin with


----------



## Pooluke41

Trespass said:


> For someone who has only dabbled in Minecraft, can someone explain to me how a volcano works, how a nuclear reactor works, and why you need electricity/power to begin with



Using the Technic modpack, you can use geothermal energy to generate energy to power vaious machines.


----------



## Sicarius

I keep forgetting that you can donate directly to the host company I used before instead of donating to paypal. Man I love these guys.

Alright, I'm going to open it to the rest of the thread. 

208.115.208.78:25566 It is a whitelist server, so I'll have to add you.


----------



## Sicarius

Fair Warning:

Tomorrow Difficulty will go up.
I am currently the only OP.

I'd really like for this to get going a little more actively, maybe to the point where we can make videos or something.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> Fair Warning:
> 
> Tomorrow Difficulty will go up.
> I am currently the only OP.
> 
> I'd really like for this to get going a little more actively, maybe to the point where we can make videos or something.



I would be there playing right now.

But I'm going out.

I'll play later bbygurl.


----------



## BrainArt

I've been playing Black Ops II, which is why I'm not on.

But, I will start playing soon.


----------



## Xaios

I've started tree farming.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm signing on now, if any one else is on.


----------



## leandroab

so, there's still a server for this?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Just got the new update for PE on my iPad. It added a nether reactor and glowstones, among other things.

Fun times ensued with the Nether Reactor:








Yay for shitloads of obsidian!


----------



## Fiction

Hey whitelist me "zackyyyy" I want to get in on the fun you hunk of love.

Pm your PayPal and I'll sling you some cash money


----------



## Xaios

I started digging a mine...

Ran into a GIGANTIC abandoned mineshaft complex with a huge underground ravine cutting right through it. I got so lost, I had to dig a secondary exit just to get out.


----------



## Pooluke41

The server's not up.

What the cunt?


----------



## Fiction

Pooluke41 said:


> The server's not up.
> 
> What the cunt?



Settle down, Britain.


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> Settle down, Britain.


----------



## Fiction

haha, you're so white


----------



## Sicarius

leandroab said:


> so, there's still a server for this?


For the time being.


Fiction said:


> Hey whitelist me "zackyyyy" I want to get in on the fun you hunk of love.
> 
> Pm your PayPal and I'll sling you some cash money


ho-kay


Pooluke41 said:


> The server's not up.
> 
> What the cunt?


wut, well, whatever was wrong is fixed now.


Fiction said:


> haha, you're so white


this


----------



## Pooluke41

THANK FUCK

<3 SIC


----------



## Pooluke41

Someone come on...


----------



## Xaios

Server's goin preeeeetty crappy atm.


----------



## Fiction

I'll be home in a few hour and will jump on then!


----------



## BrainArt

Signing on for a bit.


----------



## Fiction

Sicarius said:


> ho-kay



Did you get the wrong amount of 'y's again? 

No whitelist


----------



## Xaios

Relocated my base to a more defensible spot overtop of the giant pit that I mined out yesterday. In all honesty though, I'm definitely not looking forward to having mobs turned on.


----------



## Xaios

Yes, double-posting, but screw it.

Mojang has unveiled version 1.5, coming in January. Apparently, this change will bring big changes to redstone and the plugin API, which will have a profound effect on modding. Apparently Mojang also plans to officially support high resolution texture packs. Changes to redstone include day/night sensors, variable signal strengths, and a new Capacitor block. Also, they're talking about a new post-The End heaven-esque realm type.

Minecraft 1.5, Plugin Downloads API Unveiled - GameSpot.com

New In Minecraft: 1.5 Redstone Update - GameSpot.com


----------



## Sicarius

should be interesting. They were planning on 01/13 for 1.5, right?


----------



## BrainArt

Signing on.


----------



## Sicarius

Xaios said:


> In all honesty though, I'm definitely not looking forward to having mobs turned on.


What if it's on Easy?


----------



## Xaios

Okay, apparently the API changes aren't actually coming in 1.5, they're simply planned for the future. Some bad reporting there, it seems.


----------



## Sicarius

I HOPE EVERYONE LOVES CREEPERS.

because we're going to Easy Mode here in 3 minutes.


----------



## Xaios

-_-

Time to make some armor, I guess. And I might just build an extension to "the great bridge" that goes directly to my base.


----------



## BrainArt

Thank Djod my base is nicely lit and easy to defend.


----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> For the time being.



What the fuck! Put me in this bitch! leandroab!


----------



## Sicarius

So, I hear you want to build a big ass Power Flower.

Okay:
5 Mk3 Relays (you're going to need 5 Dark Matter, and 5 Red Matter)
17 Mk3 Collectors ( 17 Dark Matter, and 17 Red Matter)
37 Glowstone (That's a lot of trips to the Nether)

plus an energy collector, and the 22 blocks of Diamonds.

Leandro, I'll add you in a second.


----------



## Pooluke41

Xaios said:


> -_-
> 
> And I might just build an extension to "the great bridge" that goes directly to my base.



It is great.


----------



## Sicarius

Giant Power Flower 1, completed.


----------



## BrainArt

So, last night after everyone left, I spent the materials to upgrade my macerator and electric furnace to a rotary macerator and induction furnace.

I also made myself a full set of nano armor, a chainsaw, diamond drill, nanosaber and mining laser.


----------



## Sicarius

sorry I wasn't on lastnight.
I'm having BSOD problems after I installed my new RAM kit, and I lost internet around 8pm Central.

BUT. I have finished my second Massive Powerflower.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm eating right now, but I'll be on afterwards.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm in the 1% on the server now.


----------



## Sicarius

New money, pssh.


----------



## Pooluke41

I haven't played for a few days, I feel really bad. 

I'll be on later.

REMIND ME WHEN YOU'RE ALL ON.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm having an Eddie Izzard standup routine moment with Computer craft.


----------



## BrainArt

It's so nice being in the 1%.


----------



## Sicarius

You should accept my Skype req.


----------



## BrainArt

Whoops, sorry. I haven't signed on in a while.  I generally use it to video chat with my older sister and niece.


----------



## Sicarius

Duncan is a cheeky, sneaky sum-bitch..


----------



## Pooluke41

get on you tossers


----------



## BrainArt

Totally rearranged my farm, it's not on a 3x3x3 block on a pillar in the sky for better air quality for crossbreeding.


----------



## Sicarius

Pooluke41 said:


> get on you tossers


maybe if you didn't get online while I'm on my way home from work, we could have played together.


Also, I really hope the population kind of booms during the holiday break.


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, it's a little boring there really only being two of us on the server.


----------



## Pooluke41

Yeah, in about a week or two, I'll be able to fuck all of you up with my slow macerator with no interuptions.


----------



## BrainArt

Oli, why the fuck are you using several batboxes? Why not just bite the cost and use an MFSU? I can make as many MFSUs as I like, because I'm loaded.


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> Oli, why the fuck are you using several batboxes? Why not just bite the cost and use an MFSU? I can make as many MFSUs as I like, because I'm loaded.



Because.

I am poor.

I HAVE NO DIAMONDS.


----------



## Pooluke41

When I wake up, I will probably have a stack of diamonds waiting for me.

I love my condensor.

EDIT: I think I may start making a tower for my condensor and build up layers of this awesome shit.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm totally reworking my farm, yet again. This 3x3 shit is annoying, so I'm going 9x9. All in the hopes for hops.


----------



## Pooluke41

tier 2 of the condenser is being made, soon I will make 32 cobblestone per second.


----------



## Pooluke41

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!


----------



## leandroab

Server ip?


----------



## BrainArt

Went to sign on to the server, but can't connect, because minecraft.net's servers are down, again.


----------



## Sicarius

fuck yeah Amazon servers.


And it's back online.


----------



## BrainArt

Signing on. I need to check my farm, especially since last night alone hop grew, which I did a dance after seeing it. In tekkit, that is.


----------



## Sicarius

I have like 10 hops

lololol

But, I can't get any stick reed to grow.


----------



## BrainArt

I have like 3, maybe 4.


----------



## BrainArt

Oli and I are building something epic for all of us. *Sips voice* A fuckin' pub! */Sips voice*

I made some Rum whilst my hops supply grows (literally).


----------



## Sicarius

I've finished the tree and the snow area behind the red tower.

It needs to be decorated, though.


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> Oli and I are building something epic for all of us. *Sips voice* A fuckin' pub! */Sips voice*
> 
> I made some Rum whilst my hops supply grows (literally).



Cap'ain Poobrains!


----------



## Pooluke41

Some creepers followed me into the christmas area and blew up, y'all need to put some snow down on a small area, I fixed it up.


----------



## Pooluke41

I made a destruction catalyst...


----------



## BrainArt

Oli, what does this teach you? Not to play with the destruction catalyst so haphazardly and if you do, go far away from civilization or down into a mine.


----------



## Pooluke41

GODDAMN IT! I WANTED TO MAKE A CASTLE!


----------



## BrainArt

So, in the pub I am charging 4 gold nuggets for a cup of rum in my trade-o-mat.

I'm still not 100% sure how it works with something like that, though. I need to test it out.


----------



## Sicarius

Essentials Mod has been installed.


----------



## Sicarius

Seriously, is this shit down again?


----------



## Sicarius

And it's back.


----------



## leandroab

It was down. Fucking shit.


----------



## BrainArt

leandroab said:


> It was down. Fucking shit.



Are you sure it was down and that you're just not using Tekkit?


----------



## Sicarius

Ollie, we're bored, get your ass in here.


----------



## BrainArt

I crashed trying to set up teleport pipes.


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> I crashed trying to set up teleport pipes.



Yeah you can't wear some things or have some things in your hotbar.


----------



## xFallen

I've never tried this game o.o Is it really that good?


----------



## Sicarius

we think so. 

Watch some of the X's Adventures videos for Minecraft. And the Yogscast Tekkit videos for what we play.


On another note:

I'm so rich My house is made of RM and DM blocks.


----------



## BrainArt

Pooluke41 said:


> Yeah you can't wear some things or have some things in your hotbar.



Like what?


----------



## Sicarius

I think it might be the ring and bag, cause it happened to me.


----------



## Pooluke41

I went behind the sea that's behind sic's base, and I found this glacier with this target board and shit...

SIC... BRANDON...

What have you done.


----------



## Pooluke41

I know what I want for my new base...

AN UNDERWATER FORTRESS


----------



## Pooluke41

or... a SKY FORTRESS!

YES!

EDIT: I think I'll go for reinforced glass/stone as my theme, DM and RM doesn't really fit my vision...


----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## Sicarius

are you above my house?


----------



## Pooluke41

maybe.

Well, I'm near it, but quite far away.


----------



## Pooluke41

will someone come on?


----------



## BrainArt

Pooluke41 said:


> I went behind the sea that's behind sic's base, and I found this glacier with this target board and shit...
> 
> SIC... BRANDON...
> 
> What have you done.



You found the shooting range. That's where we went to test a cannon.


----------



## Sicarius

and it was awesome.

except for when we almost sank into the ocean..


Idk what was up with the server, but I restarted it.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> and it was awesome.
> 
> except for when we almost sank into the ocean..



God damn cruise liners crashing in to our glacier.


----------



## Pooluke41

SERVER'S DOWN A-FUCKING-GAIN


----------



## Pooluke41

IT'S UUUUUUP!


----------



## Xaios

Sorry I haven't been around lately. I've just had other things on the go.


----------



## Sicarius

It's all cool, just wanted to make sure you were still alive.


----------



## BrainArt

So, forcefields don't really work too well when you're not on the ground... 


No, Oli, I wasn't putting an FF around your new base, I was putting one around mine. I'll probably end up taking it to one of my secret bases.


----------



## Pooluke41

Ok dudes, +1700 +431

Our theme park location.


----------



## BrainArt

I miss the Carls.  They were such adorable supercharged creepers and Oli killed them in cold blood.


----------



## Sicarius

would anyone care to explain to me why the spawn area was covered in lava?


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> would anyone care to explain to me why the spawn area was covered in lava?



This.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm so sorry...  I'm signing on and will destroy my ring of arcana, it's too much trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Sicarius

Okay, so I think I've found a place for us to start our let's play series.

Ollie, get a fucking microphone.


----------



## Takemyevil

Whats the server ip and what update are you guys on? I'll see if i can jump in in the morning


----------



## Sicarius

we play on a whitelisted Tekkit server.


----------



## Pooluke41

I am the desert king. No one can live in the desert except me.

The desert king.

Screw your grass. Sand bitches.


----------



## Pooluke41

Ok, the Tekkit version of the Isabella theme is fucking awesome.

I command ye to downloadeth it!


----------



## Sicarius

No.

It's not DBCraft.

Also, I know people are interested in playing online with us.

We do not play Vanilla Minecraft, We play Tekkit. 
Tekkit | Technic Pack


----------



## Pooluke41

Ok, before I sleep, I think I should say, we should all work together for a project when we start again.


----------



## Sicarius

If you guys want, instead of moving to a new location we can just nuke this world and start a new one.


yes, I'll even give you nukes.


----------



## Pooluke41

YEEESS

although brandon will need to know.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm not doing it unless he wants to. It must be unanimous.


----------



## Fiction

I want to play but tethering is just too slow


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> I want to play but tethering is just too slow



If we macerate my internet we get double the internet dust, so if I like smelt the internet ore and send half to you, we both get internet.


----------



## Fiction

Right, get on it UK!


----------



## Nublet

Excuse me for being a nubsauce but could someone PM me the IP and the port? Got the munchies to play Minecraft/Tekkit again and playing it alone wasn't that fun.


----------



## Sicarius

we might be starting a new world soon. When that happens I'll see about inviting in a couple of new people. 

Post here a little more, and post your minecraft username.


----------



## Pooluke41

And send me some glogg.

For christmas.


----------



## Pooluke41

I got myself a mah-croh-fone.


----------



## Fiction

Yeah yeah niqqa, I've been learning some tekkit offline.


----------



## Pooluke41

gurl u better get on skype with us all ASAP, so we can all communicate with our shit.

tekkit is so much more fun with talking,


----------



## BrainArt

I can't believe that you guys nuked the world without me.  

Also, I haven't been on, because I have family in town, so I probably won't be on for the rest of the week.


----------



## Sicarius

You are now the poor person.

For you guys that want to join in and play with us, I'm renting the server for the people that are active in the thread. I'm not going to PM people for their information just because they post once.

If you'd like to play with us, be active in here, and post your information. Because I'm perfectly okay with it just being 3-5 of us.


----------



## Fiction

God damn, you guys can build places fast.


----------



## Sicarius

wut


----------



## MetalBuddah

If you guys need some help, I would be more than happy to join up with you all.

Username: Sentient6505


----------



## Sicarius

http://i.imgur.com/JKzEQ.png

Do you guys see something... Oh, I don't know, magnificent somewhere in there?


----------



## Xaios

Sicarius said:


> http://i.imgur.com/JKzEQ.png
> 
> Do you guys see something... Oh, I don't know, magnificent somewhere in there?



Best seed ever.


----------



## Sicarius

that's actually what happens when I try and do a tree farm with oak trees. 

It looked really close to it, then I got bored and had to make it really right.


----------



## Xaios

Got wood?


----------



## BrainArt

Man, I've missed so much with my cousins out here.

Also, I won't be the poor person for long once I get on and start working on things.


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> Man, I've missed so much with my cousins out here.
> 
> Also, I won't be the poor person for long once I get on and start working on things.



Since I will enslave you into my company, you must know that we do not allow large amounts of magic, e.g: power flowers.


----------



## Fiction

Also emeralds are for the rich, such as myself and brain.

Anyone be on in an hour?


----------



## Pooluke41

So, I'm processing all of your dirty ores...







I'm kidding, they're only unrefined, but they're still special. <3










Also, I want to set up a minecart room next to the ore refinery so we can get like chest carts sending ore there.

like a button sends the cart or brings the cart to the room.


----------



## Pooluke41

Ok, so I've changed the chest room a little.

Instead of "ores/bars" it's now "processed ores" and in the refinery there's a chest saying "unprocessed ores", put dat shit in there lads.

except tungsten. that shit's precious.


----------



## Sicarius

lets play Minecraft.


----------



## BrainArt

Oli, fuck you and your company.  I shall regain my riches and not need to lift a finger to do anything.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm okay with a close community kind of thing. We need our own space to do stuff, but it gets real easy to get rich and stay that way really quickly.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I am a serious Minecraft player and would love to join the server and start being active in here. I rarely see anyone post in here or I would be.


----------



## Sicarius

Sicarius said:


> For you guys that want to join in and play with us, I'm renting the server for the people that are active in the thread. I'm not going to PM people for their information just because they post once.
> 
> *If you'd like to play with us, be active in here, and post your information*. Because I'm perfectly okay with it just being 3-5 of us.





PyramidSmasher said:


> I am a serious Minecraft player and would love to join the server and start being active in here. I rarely see anyone post in here or I would be.


.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Oh okay. I thought there was a threshold for how active I had to be in here.

GarlicIV is my user. Idk if you guys are serious miners but I can help amass diamonds, iron, and gold if you arent


----------



## Sicarius

server IP is:
208.115.208.78:25566

You can be PooLuke41's man servant.

I'm gonna go start my own company, and retain my 48% owner ship in Ollie's "company".
Brandon, you have 2% in the company.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Killer, cant connect for some reason but when I can I'll be on.


Edit: I think I know why


----------



## BrainArt

I'm starting my own company. I shall be the server's Marble & Stone Importer Exporter.


----------



## Sicarius

PyramidSmasher said:


> Killer, cant connect for some reason but when I can I'll be on.
> 
> 
> Edit: I think I know why




Since I don't really know or trust you, I moved the spawn to a village.

But you're white-listed, and can join.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Sicarius said:


> Since I don't really know or trust you, I moved the spawn to a village.
> 
> But you're white-listed, and can join.



Im a hacker/greifer, big mistake 


But really who can h elp me find rubber trees?


----------



## Sicarius

they're found, rarely, in dense forests, and predominately in swamps.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I'm gonna go start my own company, and retain my 48% owner ship in Ollie's "company".
> Brandon, you have 2% in the company.



NOOOOOOOOOOOO. 

Sic, I need you, you are my everything, you are the brawns behind the company.

don't leave me. the stocks will plummet. we'll lose everything.


----------



## BrainArt

I've been thinking that I should build a pub and be the master brewer of the server, just like I was before. 


I'll do that, as well as supply stone and marble. Probably basalt, too.


----------



## Fiction

Pooluke41 said:


> Sic, I need you, you are my everything, you are the brawns behind the company.



You said the same thing to me last night, do who is it, am I the brawns, or is it this slut??!


----------



## Sicarius

Wow, hey now.


I am a high class Man-squort.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Im about to start importing rubber for whoever lives by the spawn that needs it


----------



## Fiction

Man squirt


----------



## Xaios

The next time you guys nuke the map, send me a PM. I promise I'll be in on the ground floor for the next one.


----------



## Sicarius

I ruined my area. 

All the RM and DM blocks I made didn't get touched. But it appears that it funneled all the force outward.

It went out a good hundred + meters out in the water, and actually messed up the water. The source blocks got destroyed lol


----------



## BrainArt

If/ when this world gets nuked, I would like a say and a hand in helping.


----------



## Sicarius

of course.

But with how slowly everything's going I can see us on this one for a little while.


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, it does seem like it has been taking way longer than it did on the old world to build our riches and empires. 


I started building my big black cocktower. It's looking thick and meaty.


----------



## Pooluke41

Quarry is starting.

WE WILL BEAT BRANDON.


----------



## Fiction

We have internet 

Going to work, but see you guys later if you're on.


----------



## BrainArt

I think the server is down again, since when it polls on my client, it can't reach it.


Also, Oli, I'm pretty sure that you and I have signed a contract stating that you are one of my clients for my brewery.


----------



## Sicarius

Server was restarted, it was polling for me too.

(I really shouldn't be up this early. But I was talking to a bro in california)


----------



## heavy7-665

Gonna attempt to check things out here in a minute. Had some web problems lately


----------



## Pooluke41

quarry all up in dis shiznit


----------



## BrainArt

I'm making red matter and a shit load of diamonds, it feels good getting my riches back.


----------



## Pooluke41

My super efficient power flower substitute is aaaactive.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Sorry for inactivity, I have been coping with the suicide of one of my best friends...

Who greifed all of my stuff though?? I put time into that


----------



## Sicarius

sorry to hear about your loss.

We had to punish those that believe they have rights.

They're not destroyed, but they're hidden, where the rubber trees are.


----------



## BrainArt

Yes, they are hidden. I know exactly where they are, since I hid them. 


We're like the Tekkit mafia, Sic and I. Outsiders wanting to be on the inside get hazed and messed with.


----------



## Sicarius

especially when they start talking about stock piling weapons.


----------



## heavy7-665

I jumped on for a bit a few nights ago. Kinda just looked around. Will try and join more now that my Tekkit isn't losing it's mind anymore.


----------



## BlindingLight7




----------



## Sicarius

Was that just before the great lava incident of 2013?


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I am not doing well in life right now and I dont care to be a part of anything that doesnt want me around so I guess Ill just cya guys


----------



## Pooluke41

PyramidSmasher said:


> I am not doing well in life right now and I dont care to be a part of anything that doesnt want me around so I guess Ill just cya guys



They don't not want you around... They're just acting out their mafia fantasies.

I'll take you under my flippers. Under my protection.


Also, sorry for your loss, that must be difficult to deal with.


----------



## BrainArt

Lucas, I'll return your solar panels to your base.


----------



## Fiction

Let's all steal ollies stuff now!


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> Let's all steal ollies stuff now!



It's our stuff though... it'd be redundant to steal it.


----------



## BrainArt

Server went down.


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah I keep getting a read time out exception.

I've restarted the server, but I keep getting internal exceptions read time outs, and the other errors. 

I really want to just reinstall the server, and try to get rid of any left over bugs.

But that would mean that we'd have to start over, again, and there's no telling if this will even solve my problem.


----------



## Pooluke41

If you do restart it, can we go to tekkit lite?

EDIT: although that has EE3 which is completely different to EE2...


----------



## Fiction

Everytime ive tried playing the past week i've just been kicked instantly with some java socket doo-hickey, everything is up to date on my side so i'm not sure.


----------



## BlindingLight7

wtf are you guys talking about in here?


----------



## Sicarius

yeah I'm getting the same error, Fic. I'm going to put in a ticket and see what happens.


----------



## Fiction

BlindingLight7 said:


> wtf are you guys talking about in here?



The economy of Egypt.


----------



## Jason_Clement

Is this a tekkit server?


----------



## Sicarius

Yes.


----------



## Sicarius

Update on the server:

Hey,

That issue arises because of conflicting APIs in ModLoaderMP based servers. 

I was given the way to fix it, but I can't get into the FTP because of a weird issue that we can't get resolved.

I'm going to have to re-install the server.


----------



## BrainArt

Go for it, Sic. I'd rather have to start over on a server that works than continue being rich on a server that I get dc/d on all the time.


----------



## Sicarius

okay, so, we're on the same seed, I'm in the process of updating the server to 3.1.3.

No, it's not Tekkit Lite, I'm not moving to it until EE3 gets flushed out.


----------



## Sicarius

It Works!

Too lazy to do the updates!


----------



## Fiction

Sweet, works well.. I'm on now if anyone else is up for an hour.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm going back to the mountains for my base!


----------



## Pooluke41

Fuck, I'm going to be poor aren't I. 

I don't want to live where I lived before. I kinda want the mountain-y areas but... I want a sweet castle or something.


----------



## BrainArt

Pooluke41 said:


> Fuck, I'm going to be poor aren't I.
> 
> I don't want to live where I lived before. I kinda want the mountain-y areas but... I want a sweet castle or something.



We're all poor, now. Be humbled by this experience, Oli.

Also, the mountains are MINE!


----------



## Sicarius

Everything seems to be working for everyone, right?


----------



## Pooluke41

Yeah man, 

I'm going on an underground complex I think now.


----------



## Pooluke41

come on you slags... get on.


----------



## BrainArt

I found 8 diamonds last night and will continue my mining excursion for more.


----------



## Pooluke41

You cunts are so much further than me...

But my underground complex will be aweeeeesome.



Note to sic: I live in front of your base, try not to mine that way please.


----------



## BrainArt

Where is Sic's base?


----------



## Pooluke41

Near where we lived before.

So instead of rushing to be rich with EE and being overpowered, I'm making a proper underground complex and I'm doing it bit by bit. I've got my door sorted out on a creative world and it's fucking aaaaaawesome.

here's my code if anyone wants it: (the first two lines are just to remind me the wire colours, you don't input that.)

White = close = 1 IOX!

orange = open = 2 IOX!

: open
0 IOX!
5 TICKS
2 IOX!
10 TICKS
0 IOX!
10 TICKS
2 IOX! 
10 TICKS
2 IOX! 
5 TICKS 
0 IOX!
;

: close
0 IOX!
5 TICKS
1 IOX!
10 TICKS
0 IOX!
10 TICKS
1 IOX! 
10 TICKS
1 IOX! 
5 TICKS 
0 IOX!
;


Finally figured it out...


----------



## Fiction

You guys suck at being online when I'm on


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

SS.Org has a server again? Mind sending the IP over my way?


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, it's a tekkit server.

Also, I apologize about not being on pretty much at all today, but I'm fighting off yet another fucking cold.  <--- That's what I feel like I'm doing to my head.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Send it here, then!

Also, colds suck, it's understandable.


----------



## Pooluke41

dragonblade629 said:


> Send it here, then!
> 
> Also, colds suck, it's understandable.



He's back.

IN BLACK.


*guitar riff*


----------



## Sicarius

It's posted a page or two back, I just need your username.


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> You guys suck at being online when I'm on



In return to me rep: I say: I'M NO NERD YOU CUNTHOLE.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Sicarius said:


> It's posted a page or two back, I just need your username.



Dragonblade629, same as here.


----------



## Sicarius

you're added.


----------



## BrainArt

I went on another mining expedition and came back with a very good haul. 30 diamonds.


----------



## Pooluke41

I spent all of my stuff on starting my (still bare) hydroelectric facility...

fucking hell...


----------



## BrainArt

I only got that big of a score because of my divining rod. I doubled that number when I got back to my base and made an energy condenser, took all of the uranium and tungsten I got and turn those into diamonds.


----------



## Pooluke41

I SPENT ABOUT AN HOUR LOST IN A CAVE. AND HAD TO DIG TO LAND AND RUN 1KM TO MY BASE.


----------



## Sicarius

lolololol


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> lolololol



It was fucking worth it though.


----------



## BrainArt

Why don't you just /sethome in your base, so when you get lost you can just tp yourself back there?


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> Why don't you just /sethome in your base, so when you get lost you can just tp yourself back there?



I totally forgot I could do that...


----------



## BrainArt

I started making dark matter, last night and had just enough to make Swiftwolf's Rending Gale and charge my Klein Star Zwei to take flight!


----------



## Stealth7

I've just been playing the demo and wondering if the achievements you get cross over to when you get the full version?


----------



## BrainArt

I don't think it really matters, because after each update (no matter how minor), they all go back to square one. The same goes with when you start a new world.


----------



## Pooluke41

My water strainers are destroying the inf source, so I'm gonna set up a pump pumping in some water.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Hey guys!! Great to hear there's a server again. Mind adding me? 

My username is anthonyferguson


----------



## Pooluke41

anthonyferguson said:


> Hey guys!! Great to hear there's a server again. Mind adding me?
> 
> My username is anthonyferguson



it depends... you uh... got tekkit?

not that I can add you..  i'm not sic.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Pooluke41 said:


> it depends... you uh... got tekkit?
> 
> not that I can add you..  i'm not sic.



certainly do! What's sic's name IRL? I think I have him on fb...


----------



## Fiction

Captain Buttsecks


----------



## Sicarius

Ant, you've been white-listed.


----------



## BrainArt

I built a pub & inn near spawn on my mountain property, free room and board for anyone who needs a safe haven for their first night.

I only have three rooms, though.


----------



## Pooluke41

While you guys were working on your powerflowers and shit, I've been getting busy with my complex.

mining laser: done
nano armour: done

Soon, I will have finished the "main" room in my complex


----------



## BrainArt

Upgraded my powerflower to Mk3, got an infinite power source (energy condenser with a single mk3 relay and two mk3 collectors) set up going to 8 generators and two MFSUs; one to power my machinery and the other for my mass fabricator (which is currently off, since it won't do anything until there's enough power for it).


Also, my brewing operation will be back up and rumming (c wut I did thar?) fairly soon. I just need to figure out how much of what I want to brew.

The rum will take no time at all, but for the beer, I need to crossbreed crops, which takes a while to get enough hops to brew it.


Have I ever said how much I fucking love Tekkit?


----------



## Pooluke41

After fuckloads of messing around with my door (it had to be reworked for multiplayer...)
Finally sorted it out. If anyone wants to come in, just write "open" then write "close" to open and shut the doors (but all in lowercase)


----------



## Pooluke41

It's my birthday today, I would like a tribute of diamonds!

or a statue.



or both.


----------



## Sicarius

nah


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> nah



well. can I at least have a cake?


----------



## Sicarius

I'm going to try and attempt to play Voltz.

I'm more than sure that I will fail terribly.


----------



## BrainArt

Pooluke41 said:


> well. can I at least have a cake?



Oh, you got a cake all right. Bwahahahahahahahahahaaaa!


----------



## Pooluke41

BrainArt said:


> Oh, you got a cake all right. Bwahahahahahahahahahaaaa!




HAHAHAH! 



I die from hunger so much so I'm very happy with this.  +rep


----------



## Sicarius

I put a cake outside.

GOD DAMMIT VOLTZ. VER ARE ALL ZE FUCKIN' COWS?


----------



## Pooluke41

After that delicious cake fiasco...

I think I may set up a little cake deployer.


----------



## Pooluke41

Building a fucking castle.


EDIT: so where brandon's old base was, I've set up loads of pillars marking out where all these towers will be, I really think this will be awesome.


----------



## Sicarius

Hey, don't encroach on my territory.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> Hey, don't encroach on my territory.



I'm quite far away from ye.


----------



## Pooluke41

Actually. Fuck the castle.

fuck it in all it's glory!

(I'm not doing it anymore...)


----------



## Sicarius

I had to change the recipie for insulated wire in Voltz to use Leather or Wool.

Because fuck god damn cows.


----------



## Sicarius

In the next couple of weeks we should be looking at a new service from our current host.

They've mentioned in videos about a new way they're going to do servers. 

Instead of Mod specific, they're going to do a "Launcher" based server. That way we can have just one server, and it'll do whatever mods we want.

So while we can have our basic Tekkit Classic Server (I'm not switching to Tekkit Lite until EE3 gets fixed), Brain and I can work on Voltz stuff on a different world or something.

I'm very excited about this, I just hope it doesn't affect the costs too much.


----------



## BrainArt

^ That is going to be fantastic!


----------



## Pooluke41

So I am still going to use that hilly area for a base, got any ideas?

EDIT: So I'm basically moving my base into that area.


EDIT 2: I've set up stone pillars around the place my base is going to be.


----------



## Fiction

Okay i'm finally starting to play guys, been a hectic few weeks and i'm hoping for all my friends to leave me alone so I can minecraft 

now wake up and play with me!


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Sorry if its been posted before


----------



## Xaios

Heh, I was coming to post that. Pretty incredible. I also love the tilt-shift style of the screenshot.

(It's King's Landing, for anyone that doesn't know.)


----------



## BrainArt

Voltz, y u so confusing?!?!?!


----------



## Fiction

I finally got all the parts for a water mill infinite energy thingy, only took me way too long, although actually getting anywhere in tekkit feels good


----------



## BrainArt

If you run out of something, Zac, let me know. My base isn't too far from yours at all and I have a lot of stuff.


----------



## Fiction

Thanks dude, I've actually been alright with minerals, the only downside is the energy


----------



## Sicarius

BrainArt said:


> Voltz, y u so confusing?!?!?!


I've been playing around with fission reactors in creative, and they don't blow up batteries.

For the love of god, change the recipie for wires to allow for wool, and make a hazmat suit asap.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I've been playing around with fission reactors in creative, and they don't blow up batteries.
> 
> For the love of god, change the recipie for wires to allow for wool, and make a hazmat suit asap.



I actually spawned near four cows, so I spawned in some wheat and dragged them into a pen and have been breeding them.


----------



## Sicarius

I should do that.

but yea the wool thing is pretty nice, too.

Fusion reactors are expensive... I wonder if I can chain them together under ground...


----------



## BrainArt

The advanced solar generators are ridiculously huge. 


Even the most simple of things in Voltz are expensive, though, it seems.


----------



## Sicarius

FUCK YOU WIRES AND YOUR GOD DAMN LEATHER.

COWS ARE RARE AS FUCK FOR NO FUCKING REASON.

CAN'T CHANGE THE LEATHER CAP RECIPIE TO WOOL. THAT DOESN'T WORK. Fucking hazmat suit.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> FUCK YOU WIRES AND YOUR GOD DAMN LEATHER.
> 
> COWS ARE RARE AS FUCK FOR NO FUCKING REASON.
> 
> CAN'T CHANGE THE LEATHER CAP RECIPIE TO WOOL. THAT DOESN'T WORK. Fucking hazmat suit.



Come play tekkit, you'll feel better.


----------



## Sicarius

idk what to do in Tekkit now.

I'm too lazy to start nuclear power, my water strainers work perfectly. 

Don't even need to start a quarry.


----------



## Sicarius

my fission reactor blew up


----------



## BrainArt

I'm using four spawned in coal generators and a ton of spawned in advanced solar generators, because I can. 


I did the same thing with Tekkit, spawned things in to figure out how they work then started playing legit on a new world, with only a few spawned in items.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> idk what to do in Tekkit now.
> 
> I'm too lazy to start nuclear power, my water strainers work perfectly.
> 
> Don't even need to start a quarry.



well, you did kinda go straight into powerflowers....


----------



## Pooluke41

I kinda want to start again? would anyone else like to join me?


----------



## Sicarius

and?


----------



## Fiction

Just move shop far far away


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> Just move shop far far away



That's probably what I'm gonna do.

Or carry on with my base.


----------



## Fiction

Anyone want to jump on?


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> Anyone want to jump on?



yeah, sure..


----------



## BrainArt

I need to take a hiatus from Minecraft, Tekkit and Voltz for a few days, because I have to learn PHP, but instead I procrastinate and start playing on the server. 




Spoiler



This probably won't happen, since procrastination is what I'm really good at.


----------



## Sicarius

I do not envy anyone who has to learn a programming language.

RIP Brandon.


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah.  HTML was easy, CSS was fairly difficult but I got through the basics. Now I'm on to PHP. 

But, I will be able to make a decent amount of money when I actually start working, instead of interning and learning.


----------



## Fiction

HTML and CSS have been interesting for me, been meaning to start on PHP and Java myself as well


----------



## Sicarius

I found a village in a desert.

MADE OF FUCKING SANDSTONE.


----------



## Pooluke41

wut.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> I found a village in a desert.
> 
> MADE OF FUCKING SANDSTONE.



I think they added that in 1.3, desert villages are now always made out of sandstone.

Makes me wonder what a village right on the border of a desert and plains biome would look like.


----------



## Sicarius

Apparently I've been playing Tekkit way too much then, because when I saw this I was so excited.

I MEAN THEY EVEN HAVE CARROTS.


----------



## MicrobeSS

Wait until you find a village built on a ravine


----------



## Sicarius

New Consolidated Mod Loader Options! - Kerplunc Blog


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> New Consolidated Mod Loader Options! - Kerplunc Blog



YES. YES. YES.


----------



## Sicarius

Uh, I don't think I broke the server...

I take it back, I may have actually done just that..


----------



## Pooluke41

It's fine, I enjoy starting again. <3 <3 <3

new seed this time please


----------



## Sicarius

you'll get what I give you.


Ticket's submitted. I'm sorry I done broke stuff.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm really sorry. I'm installing Tekkit Classic and Voltz again to see if that fixes anything while I wait to hear back from Tree Puncher.


----------



## Sicarius

Voltz can go fuck itself.

with a red hot god damn iron poker.


Okay, so until Tree Puncher/Kerplunc gets their fucking shit working, we're only going to have Tekkit.

I'm still paying for the Technic based server, for when they get it working, though.

New seed/area because nothing was able to be backed up right.


----------



## Sicarius

you sum bitches need to get online.

Current White List:
Vynsor
Brainart
Leandroab (for if he wants to play with us again)
Zackyyyy
Pooluke41

If there's anyone else that usually plays with us and I forgot, post up.


----------



## 27duuude

I used to be on the whitelist but I took a super long break from minecraft. I'd like to start again. Username: 27duuude. (Its 3 u's)


----------



## Sicarius

I swear to fuck I'm getting tired of this shit with the server.

We are never getting a Voltz server from Tree Puncher/ Kerplunc.

FYI, We'll probably need to find a stand alone server provider for it if we wanted to do it.


----------



## Pooluke41

You will all need to know, that me and the equally awesome Zac, have joined forces.

We are team O.Z.


----------



## Sicarius

it'd be really ironic if you were both from NZ.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> it'd be really ironic if you were both from NZ.



Well, NZ is basically Wales, because they loooove the sheep just as much as the Welsh.

Although that makes Australia England or something.


----------



## BrainArt

Sic and I should build radios. Our company can be called "CB Radios". 

Just like our cake factory, CB Cakes.


----------



## Sicarius

I miss CB Cakes.

CB RADIOS IT IS.


----------



## Pooluke41

IT'S ON!


----------



## Sicarius

Brandon, I'm moving close to you.

CB RADIO CAKES.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Brandon, I'm moving close to you.
> 
> CB RADIO CAKES.



YES! I'm out in the mountains, if you couldn't tell by my sign, claiming that entire range as mine and the start of a cylindrical, basalt brick tower. 

CB MOUNTAIN RADIO CAKES!


----------



## Sicarius

OH DAMN.

I'm actually 100M away from you in that weird U bend in a river. I want to take over the small mountain there but I haven't even bothered to try and get enough materials.


----------



## BrainArt

The brick building near spawn, right? If so, I saw that.


I was originally going to live on an island out in the ocean, but decided against it, since I forgot to grab some rubber trees. 

So I went with my standard high ground mountain base.


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah, the little marble/brick shack.

I'll work on the new place more when I get home today.


----------



## Pooluke41

I really miss the old Alpha world generations.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm still a poor man with no machinery, I need to get on and just build all of the essential machinery to make things better.


----------



## Pooluke41

Yes you do, me and Zac have made our MFSU already.


----------



## BrainArt

Sorry, I've been playing Skyrim and just really haven't been in a tekkit mood.


----------



## Pooluke41

Bad form..

We all need to work out a time when we can all be on at the same time.


----------



## Sicarius

did Zac get Perm'd?

also, I'm off on weekends, so... yeah. get on it.


----------



## BrainArt

My schedule is pretty pliable (for now at least), but I'm nocturnal, so when the rest of you are on at reasonable times, I'm usually sleeping.

Sic, CB Cakes, let's do it. Can you imagine how powerful and rich we could be with our skills?!


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> did Zac get Perm'd?



Nah, he'll be back soon.

Also, we should all get Dolby axon, it is so much easier to use for group chats than skype.

so much easier.


----------



## Sicarius

How is Skype difficult to use?

Right click > call

Double click > type

It's retard proof.

if you want difficult, I can get the Mumble server set up again.


----------



## Fiction

Giggity.

Where have you guys been? I never see anyone on anymore.


----------



## Sicarius

That's what happens when you live on the other side of the planet.


----------



## Pooluke41

Filthy straylee-arn


----------



## Chickenhawk

Uh...whitelist? Please?

And Clay, I don't think we're Facebook friends anymore 




infinitycomplex, btw.


----------



## Sicarius

I randomly remove and add people on facebook all the time.

I don't think Ollie's on my friend's list, either.

208.115.208.78:25566

you're good to go.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Sicarius said:


> I randomly remove and add people on facebook all the time.



I thought I was the only person that does that. I've unfriended my parents and wife (before she was my wife) a handful of times. Keeps the conversations fresh


----------



## Chickenhawk

What do I have to do to get on the server? It won't let me connect 

I'm guessing the fact that I'm at 1.4.7 might have something to do with it.

What version/mods do I need?


----------



## Fiction

Tekkit Classic - Technic Platform

Nab the technic launcher, and we play in tekkit.


----------



## BrainArt

^ We play Tekkit Classic (there are two versions of Tekkit, now).


----------



## Sicarius

Chickenhawk said:


> I thought I was the only person that does that. I've unfriended my parents and wife (before she was my wife) a handful of times. Keeps the conversations fresh



generally, I only use Facebook for bands, and shit I like. I don't really keep up with people.

brandon, we must work on CB Cakes


----------



## Chickenhawk

...holy fuck.

There's a lot of new shit. Gonna take some time reading up on all the new crap.

I did find the nuke...and was tempted...but didn't. I started a creative level offline and very quickly realized why it was a good idea not to play with that shit on the server


----------



## Sicarius

I will /kill you every second you're online if you do that.


to my house.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> brandon, we must work on CB Cakes



Yeah, I still don't have machines.


----------



## Fiction

Jump on chaps!


----------



## Pooluke41

dayum gherkins.

lets plaaay


----------



## Sicarius

I guess peoples been busy or something.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I guess peoples been busy or something.



we need to like start playing


----------



## Sicarius

I haven't tried Tekkit lite, how is it?


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> I haven't tried Tekkit lite, how is it?



pretty damn good, it eliminates EE basically so you don't end up just sitting in your base making red matter out of your ass. 

But it updates loads of mods so you can build lots of cool new shit.









and thermal expansion which is awesome when it's with buildcraft and industrial craft.


----------



## Fiction

(Tekkit Lite )

wink wink.


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> (Tekkit Lite )
> 
> wink wink.



I agree


----------



## Sicarius

Fiction said:


> (Tekkit Lite )
> 
> wink wink.


not going to happen.


----------



## Pooluke41

Sicarius said:


> not going to happen.


----------



## Fiction

worth a try!


----------



## Sicarius

I'm not going to spend 3 days trying to get the server back up and working right again, after the stupid fucking mod pack breaks everything again.


----------



## Repner

Just got back into this game. Still getting used to all the changes made since version 1.0.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Repner said:


> Just got back into this game. Still getting used to all the changes made since version 1.0.



Yea, it's a different game now 

I started pretty early during the Alpha days, and every time I take a break, it's crazy having to learn about all the new stuff.

Compare early Alpha to current Tekkit. Crazy.


----------



## Repner

Chickenhawk said:


> Yea, it's a different game now
> 
> I started pretty early during the Alpha days, and every time I take a break, it's crazy having to learn about all the new stuff.
> 
> Compare early Alpha to current Tekkit. Crazy.


I must be out of the loop now. Not even familiar with Tekkit .

Is there SS.org server?


----------



## Sicarius

not for Vanilla Minecraft, no. We have one for Tekkit if you hate yourself enough to jump balls in to it.


----------



## Repner

I'll see if I'll get into it then.


----------



## Sicarius

Lucky for you, because I just did a server back up.

edit: and I've kept the back-up, and now we can start over, in Tekkit Classic.

I can't get Voltz or Lite to work properly, sorry guys.


----------



## Pooluke41

shame.


----------



## Sicarius

New seed!


----------



## Saber_777

Looking for some people to join in a quest to slay the Ender Dragon when TU9 drops for xbox 360. Send me a PM if interested along with your gamer tag!


----------



## Sicarius

This isn't for that kind of Minecraft, bro.


----------



## Saber_777

Well fuck. Oh well. I'm sorry guys!

... Offer still stands though. -.-


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Fuck yeah, found a potato.


----------



## Repner

SchecterWhore said:


> Fuck yeah, found a potato.


It's the carrots I can't find. The NPC village I found only had wheat and potatoes. I'm going to punch them in their huge square noses (apologies to the square nosed people out there)


----------



## Sicarius

The Voltz world I was using before I redid it (it's a local server on my computer) had an NPC village with everything except melons.

So I set up a pumpkin farm to make pies.

They're delicious.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Repner said:


> It's the carrots I can't find. The NPC village I found only had wheat and potatoes. I'm going to punch them in their huge square noses (apologies to the square nosed people out there)



I've found carrots on three occasions: twice as zombie drops, and once in an abandoned mineshaft. In my current single player world, I've found a desert temple, a desert well, a jungle temple, an asston of abandoned mineshafts, a witch hut, and my nether portal spawned next to a nether fortress. I have specimens of every single crop, tree, and other plants (including vines, etc.), but I must have committed zombie genocide to get my blocky hands on that damned potato. 

I have yet to see a village, despite covering a lot of ground. Not that I mind, since NPC villages are a little lame, in my experience, but I'd like the satisfaction of having found one.


----------



## Sicarius

So, I managed to get Sphanx DBCraft patched for both Voltz and Tekkit Classic.

If you want them, here's the dropbox links:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22379040/Sphax_PureBDCraft_128x_MC14_Voltz.zip

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22379040/Sphax_PureBDCraft_128x_TekkitClassic.zip

In Voltz Sulfur uses the Default/slightly different gold ore texture, while the Gold one is updated.
In Tekkit Classic the rails aren't showing up, I think I need to find a patch for Railcraft, just lazy, and I never used it before.

Other than that, everything's updated, and correct.


----------



## Chronophobia

Chickenhawk said:


> I thought I was the only person that does that. I've unfriended my parents and wife (before she was my wife) a handful of times. Keeps the conversations fresh


How could you get away with that without it ending awkward or something? I can see it being okay if they knew your intention was to say hi, but in the current day and age of internet security/threats, I think people would be more weirded out than charmed or interested toward socializing. But, I'm not an overly social person so what do I know...

I don't know how you all feel about new players but if there's a dedicated SS.org Minecraft server I'm tempted to check it out (if it's public and I can find it).


----------



## Sicarius

It's not so much a Minecraft server as it is a Tekkit Mod-Pack server. 

You can still do all the regular minecraft stuff, but you'll be missing out, as you have to use the Technic Launcher.


----------



## BrainArt

I signed on last night and started to build a complex that spans two biomes.

My brewery and crossbreeding farm will be set up again, once I have the mats to do so.

EDIT: My mining expeditions the past two days have payed off. I am now making diamonds in my power flower and got my flying ring. Hours upon hours mining away with a divining rod and natural Minecraft instincts and I have found about two stacks of diamonds since yesterday and today. Like a boss!


----------



## Sicarius

god damn.


I started playing on a local Tekkit Lite sever, and I went into a blue portal, and got lost in all the doors.

then I got blowed up and was sent to a world full of black rocks and I couldn't die.

so I /killed myself to see if I could spawn in the upper world, and it just spawned me back in the blackness.

-_- I deleted the world and started over.

also: omg boomerangs.


----------



## BrainArt

I still haven't played Tekkit Lite and probably won't, since EE3 sucks.


----------



## Sicarius

yeah, the alchemical bags don't work.

the Minium stone thing works apparently as Rythian's been using it.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Chronophobia said:


> How could you get away with that without it ending awkward or something? I can see it being okay if they knew your intention was to say hi, but in the current day and age of internet security/threats, I think people would be more weirded out than charmed or interested toward socializing. But, I'm not an overly social person so what do I know...
> 
> I don't know how you all feel about new players but if there's a dedicated SS.org Minecraft server I'm tempted to check it out (if it's public and I can find it).



I don't ever send people friends requests, they request me. I unfriend people all the time...just because.

If they want to bring up Facebook friendship statuses in real life...then they need to get a life...and I don't hesitate to inform them of my discovery.


----------



## Sicarius

Wtf Brandon.

You're like 400M from my Volcano.


----------



## BrainArt

We're close together so we can build CB Cakes.


----------



## Sicarius

I have to move away because I randomly bumped into one of your mineshafts whilst looking for Diamonds.

I found a really tall Volcano 600m or so away I think I'm going to try and use. I just need to get my shit together so that I can have a couple of Alchemical bags to transport all my shit. 

But I'm down for CB Cakes Factory, I just need to get unpoor.


----------



## BrainArt

Feel free to use my mineshaft or go to my base and take a stack or two of diamonds. You can also use my PF.

I have no qualms sharing my materials, especially if we're going into a joint venture again. 

I can also get you the highest power divining rod, as well. Or just give you mine, since I don't really need it anymore. Four mining expeditions have given me pretty much every ore I need.


----------



## Sicarius

Eh, I'll see how far along I can get on my own, first. Then if I get lazy I'll probably go raid your cupboards as it were.


----------



## Fiction

OZ mining > CB Cakes.


----------



## BrainArt

I hold the monopoly on pretty much everything on the server, right now. 

Especially sugar cane. Holy shit, I have so much sugar cane. The server can expect a lot of rum coming from my brewery when I get it set up (which reminds me; I need to get a farm set up and start cross breeding so I can get hops).


If anyone wants fuel to use for something, let me know and I can cut you a deal. I have several tanks that are filled with the stuff.


----------



## Pooluke41

I've been away aaaaaaall week

I'M BACK


----------



## Fiction

Go back!


----------



## Sicarius

The only reason I found your stuff, Brandon, was because I was flying in creative trying to find sheep.

Then I found your pad, and was very irate when you had everything under the sun.

EXCEPT FOR FUCKING WOOL.

But I found a brown sheep and stalked it while I waited for it to eat grass so I could get enough for a bed. Then I was walking around the jungle biome and found 4 others. Just hanging out, mocking me.

While my friends in TeamSpeak were mocking me even more.


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, I forgot to take my wool out of my alchemical bag and put it in one of my many fucking chests, most of which are empty.


----------



## Sicarius

Fucking Ollie and Zach usurped my fucking volcano.


----------



## BrainArt

/kill them!


----------



## Fiction

No 'h' there budwar!


----------



## Pooluke41

our base is lookin' pretty fly.


----------



## ASoC

Are you still whitelisting people for the server?

If so, I'm Benderbot52


----------



## Sicarius

Stole things from Brandon.

RM Furnaces are awesome.

except 1 coal pretty much smelts a whole stack of ore.

can't make bronze, but fuck that shit anyway.


----------



## BrainArt

I should have some bronze in one of my many chests.


----------



## Sicarius

eh, it's fine. All I need to make is a macerator and a coal furnace thing.


----------



## Sofos

What I've spent the last 7 hours making in Minecraft. Only about 50% done. Still have to do the walls on 2.5 sides, and put all the walls/flooring in on something like. 40 of the floors. 45 floors total, counting the roof. BED.

Edit: Did the math, and it's approximately 66,000 sq ft. Dear god. The huge manatee.


----------



## lawizeg

I've been searching everywhere for an answer and just gave up a little while ago. My minecraft suddenly stopped responding to any server, even my own one day a few weeks ago. Any help?

I've messed with firewalls, reinstalling, etc.


----------



## ASoC

lawizeg said:


> I've been searching everywhere for an answer and just gave up a little while ago. My minecraft suddenly stopped responding to any server, even my own one day a few weeks ago. Any help?
> 
> I've messed with firewalls, reinstalling, etc.



Mine was doing that, until today. Just decided to start working again for no reason 

Edit: Took some screenshots of my single player world




The tower has no door and must be accessed via underground tunnel. It houses my nether portal.





I have cats to protect me from creepers, but they make a lot of noise. I'm considering getting rid of them





Small ranch for foodz. Also very noisy.





And even more noisy animals in my home. I need to build a fortress of solitude or something 





Cave system right by my house, its massive.





Finally, a view of my map. As you can see, my compound takes up quite a bit of room.


----------



## Sicarius

There's now a new version of Tekkit that basically overhauls the whole thing. EE3, GalakticCraft, dimensional Doors.

interesting.


----------



## BrainArt

Sounds interesting indeed, I'll have to check it out. Maybe EE3 isn't as shit as it was.


----------



## Sicarius

it probably is


----------



## BrainArt

It still has no condesors, so it is still horrible imo. 


Galacticraft is cool, though. I'm going to build a base in SSP and launch myself into space.


----------



## Pooluke41

We need to start up again.

I really have been neglecting tekkit.


----------



## baptizedinblood

Hey guys, I'm currently renting a server right now and running the Big Dig mod pack. If anyone wants to join, PM me your name and I'll whitelist you and send you the server info.

Edit: Big Dig can be installed via the new Technic Launcher. Google is your friend.


----------



## BrainArt

Pooluke41 said:


> We need to start up again.
> 
> I really have been neglecting tekkit.



Me too. My condesors are probably completely full by now.


----------



## Sicarius

I've been, too. 

I started playing Ragnarok Online 2 and SWTOR again, so those kind of keep my attention going.


----------



## Pooluke41

It seems that when we play the way we normally do we end up getting reaaaaall bored.

I wanna do something new next time we start up tekkit-ing again.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm fine with killing what we've got to start again, Brandon might, though.

I'm putting in the ticket about Tekkit Classic being the default that the server installs for a re-install. Maybe they can figure something out so we can get the new Tekkit or Voltz or something going.

tbh, I'd be okay with starting doing Voltz or new Tekkit since they're pretty similar, just more uptodate.


----------



## Pooluke41

Yeah, the new tekkit would wrangle me in.

Factorisation and all that cool shit


----------



## BrainArt

I'm down for Voltz or new Tekkit.

If we do new Tekkit, we should all work together and make a fucking space program. I think that would be cool. Some of us could go into space while the others are mission control. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Sicarius

our server host doesn't have the new tekkit available.

I've backed everything up, and I've told them to install Voltz for us since I'm retarded and don't understand how to do it.


----------



## Pooluke41

If we play voltz, anyone wanna team up with me?


----------



## Sicarius

They're making me do it myself, but, on a plus side, Tekkit is available.

Lets see how badly I fuck this up.


----------



## Sicarius

So, if anyone knows of a server host that has the new Tekkit or Voltz, let me know.

I'm tired of getting told what to do, and it not working, and them not fucking doing it themselves to test it.


----------



## Pooluke41

We could send them poisonous muffins.

That'll really piss the kids off.


----------



## Sicarius

Wonderful news!

Tekkit Main (the new version) is working!

So, I actually know what happened. Our Server is using version 1.0.3, which is 3 revisions behind. 

So, when you go to install Tekkit, you're going to need to roll it back.
to do this, click on Tekkit on the launcher, and click the gear under the Tekkit icon

click the option, "Choose specific build" and choose 1.0.3
Save, and launch, it'll ask if you want to update (if you're using a more updated version), do it.

and then put in the Tekkit Classic IP address, and you should get in.


----------



## Pooluke41

Can't find a new sphax that works for the new tekkit..


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah, you're going to need to download the 128*128 texture, and find the mods and patch them in.

It's going to take forever, but I've just been dealing with the default pack


----------



## Pooluke41

If you do it, could you dropbox it to me or something.

I have no patience.


----------



## Sicarius

I'll see. I tried to find the mod patches yesterday, but I 'tarded out, and couldn't remember how to get into their forum area.


----------



## Pooluke41

So I started a single player game on the new tekkit.

Deforesting an awesome jungle.


----------



## BrainArt

Now that we have new Tekkit, we should do what I said we should do.

All team up together and make a bitchin' space program!


----------



## Sicarius

If only I knew what the .... any of this shit did.


----------



## Pooluke41

Is industrial craft completely replaced with thermal expansion?


----------



## BrainArt

I believe so, seeing as how there is absolutely nothing from IC on this version of Tekkit. EE3 is still shit, too.


----------



## Sicarius

I really have no idea how we're going to get to the moon.


----------



## BrainArt

With ages of mining and lots of hard work. 

Man, new Tekkit is bullshit. I never had to do constant mining with Tekkit Classic, besides one huge trip to get a shit load of diamonds to make my first condensor.

Sic, I made us each a parachute for when we are finally able to launch ourselves into space. Mine is black, yours is red.

I also figured out power storage (thanks to the Tekkit Lite wiki) from Thermal Expansion. Redstone Energy Circuit. It's expensive as hell, but worth it since it stores 600,000 MJ (BuildCraft power). I have four steam engines (the ones from TE) and will probably add another four or so, especially since I don't think they explode like the stirling or combustion engines from BC.

I made a 64x64 quarry out in the ocean near my cave, as well. We're going to have a ton of mats when it is finished.


----------



## BrainArt

Sic, I made us each a pair of power armor just now. All I need to do is work on the components for the modular add-ons.

Any idea on what you would like on yours? I have to remember to keep the suit light, otherwise we're going to be moving slowly.

EDIT: I realize now that Sic has been banned, so he won't be able to see my posts.


----------



## BrainArt

Clay told me that he updated the tekkit server to 1.0.6, so make sure all you guys with the ip change your tekkit build to 1.0.6.


----------



## Sicarius

Well then. 

Ollie, get your ass to the moon.


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, Ollie you lazy bitch, get up here! It's fun!


----------



## Pooluke41

Ok, ok, ok, ok

Tommorow I will come on the server

I promise

I pinky promise

(bombard me with facebook messages brandone)

(that generally works)


----------



## Sicarius

There might be a new statue between our caves, brandon.

it's horrible looking.


----------



## BrainArt

It's magnificent.


Also, my single quarry drains two of my redstone energy cells in no time at all. 

In Tekkit Classic, I can run a quarry off of a single MFSU and not have to worry about power dropping too fast.


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah, I drop the output to 5MJ and it just puts along. It kills one faster than my Steam engines can fill them.

I'm thinking of trying Magmatic or seeing if there's another way to create power.


----------



## BrainArt

If you need power, let me know and I can set up an energy tesseract network for the entire server (all two of us that are playing). 

16 Magmatic engines, two ender tanks and the nether. I'll have a lot of power for a long time (especially since I have 7 redstone energy cells at my base).

I'm not sure if I could hook up the energy tesseract to the moon, though. I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Sicarius

Is there a moon nether?


----------



## makeitreign

So I finally bought this game and I need some people to play with. I've been playing the xbox version, (which is shit) so I still have many things to learn.


----------



## BrainArt

Sicarius said:


> Is there a moon nether?



I don't think so.

I checked up on my quarry today after my huge power overhaul from last night and it was completely finished.

The hilarious thing is that my quarry was over a huge lava pool, since I got 33 full stacks of Obsidian plus a single block from it. 2,113 blocks of obsidian total.

I'm pretty much set on mats for a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time.


----------



## lawizeg

Is there a SSO server? What's the IP?


----------



## Sicarius

We don't play Vanilla minecraft. We're using the new Tekkit version.


----------



## Sicarius

Pro-Tip:

If you've migrated your Minecraft account to a Mojang account so you can play Scrolls, use the Mojang information to log in to minecraft. Email and password.

It's been giving me the play in offline mode for 3 days and I didn't figure it out until now.


----------



## Xaios

How is Scrolls, anyway?


----------



## Sicarius

haven't had the cash to play it. Rythian of the Yogscast has a couple videos up.

TBH, I'd rather play the Magic Duels of the Plainswalker games.


----------



## Xardoniak

Anyone up for a game of Super Hostile? PM me!


----------



## Sicarius

The .... is that?


----------



## Sicarius

So, Hexxit is a thing.

And it's ....ing weird.


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah, it is.


----------



## Sicarius

Server is going to get suspended for 2 weeks. I bought games on Steam I shouldn't have.

So, I should be okay to have it back up around the 26th, and I'll back it up incase something happens.


----------



## BrainArt

S'all good. I spent my money on Steam, as well.


----------



## chimp_spanner

So the good news is my new laptop runs MC like shit through a goose.

The bad news is it's on the verge of ruining my life again. 

Hrmph.


----------



## Sicarius

That sucks, it seems we're getting on a break time from it.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Sicarius said:


> The .... is that?



A mapmaker named Vechs makes these really impossible adventure sequences. They usually follow a "complete-the-monument" format and a grid-style layout (complete with intersections). Seasoned Minecraft players can still expect to rack up dozens of deaths if they're not careful.


----------



## Sicarius

So, I need to know if I should renew our server or not.


----------



## BrainArt

It's your money, so do as you please, Sic.


----------



## Sicarius

Renewed server for another month. 
Dropped slots down to 5 so I can save a few dollars.


----------



## Vhyle

Soooo... I finally played this game for the first time yesterday, and I'm hopelessly addicted. I played it on the XBOX (not mine) during my 24hr shift. So last night, I got it for the PC. All hope of my little remaining social life is now lost. 

I haven't played multiplayer yet, but I look forward to playing with you guys in the near future.


----------



## BrainArt

The server we use is a Tekkit server, which has a ton of awesome mods that can be confusing to someone new to Minecraft or modpacks in general.

I haven't played vanilla Minecraft in a long time, besides Skyblock and working on the village I posted pics of several pages back. Other than that, it's been Tekkit and FTB all day.


----------



## Sicarius

(we actually don't have a server anymore)

It got terminated because I forgot to pay it, and no one was using it again anyway.


----------



## BrainArt

S'all good. Maybe next time we start another server we should go with FTB or Yogscraft?

I'd be down to pay for one later this year or early next year.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I finally got minecraft (a few months ago) and it'd be interesting to play with some of you guys


----------



## wookie606

I have a server...


----------



## FeedMeWithColours

wookie606 said:


> I have a server...



I will play you got ventrillo to?


----------



## Adam_T

I know a lot of people aren't into gaming, but I figured I'd see if anyone was interested. I've been hosting Minecraft servers for a few years now. Love it! If you tell me you are from SEVESTRING.ORG while you see me in game, I'll give you BONUS ITEMS!







*Tragic Survival* is a classic PVE survival which prides itself on the survival and teamwork aspect of Minecraft. Although we have the Factions plugin, for land protection only, PVP is ultimately turned OFF on our server. We have numerous plugins, which will be listed below, a wonderful staff that has been with us for over a year now, and a great multitude of regulars that keep the server thriving.

*Website:* Tragic Survival Minecraft
*Server IP:* tragicsurvival.servegame.com
_*NOT WHITELISTED!*_







*Website:* Tragic Survival Minecraft
*Server IP:* tragicsurvival.servegame.com
_*NOT WHITELISTED!*_






Minecraft is known for its vast library of available plugins, but at *Tragic Survival*...we rely on only the most tested, player friendly and survival appropriate plugins available. Our list of plugins includes: Worldedit, WorldGuard, VoxelSniper, Permissions, Multiverse-Portals, PlayerHeads, Dynmap, EmeraldLauncher, MChat, Announcer, CoreProtect, DeadBolt, ChestShop, Votifier, McMMO, Essentials, Factions, Corruption, Enjin Minecraft, McBANS, DisguiseCraft, OnTime, Honeypot and Craftbook.



*Website:* Tragic Survival Minecraft
*Server IP:* tragicsurvival.servegame.com
_*NOT WHITELISTED!*_






Reesylou:
Posted 20 June 2012 - 09:48 PM
I have only been on the server for a few days, but it is the best server I have been on to date. I am not interested in PVP, so that is an important factor for me. A number of other non-PVP servers claim no griefing - this server delivers. Friendly factions - every user can start a faction and claim territory to protect their builds. The admins and mods (and so far the other players) are all very friendly and helpful. There is a mix of both younger and older people, and beginners through to veterans. All-in-all a great place to be.

Sgtbattlefurby:
Posted 19 June 2012 - 09:47 PM
I've been playing Minecraft since Beta 1.7 and i've come to not really like server's with plugins, BUT! After playing on this server for several weeks now and I have to say this is the one and only server with plugins that i play on and I have a BLAST every time i join. If you enjoy having fun with other like-minded people this is deffinitely the server you should join.

Johnyboy187:
Posted 12 June 2012 - 08:43 PM
I've been playing this server for about 2 months ish now and it's been one of the best experiences i've had on minecraft, not just because i'm a member of the staff but because of the friendly community, the relationship the Owner and staff have with the players is great and everything just gets on like clockwork. It has CoreProtect to obviously stop griefers so no need to worry about that.
Honestly if you're looking for a 24/7, Non PVP and No Griefing server with friendly staff. This is the one for you!

TheWitting:
Posted 12 June 2012 - 03:26 PM
Well, nothing to say except it's a quite amazing server with good staff.
I've been playing there since the beginning of april, and I must say, that it's probably the best server i have EVER played on. The admins take good care (lol) of the players, and are good at preventing griefing, spamming etc etc.

Player1000:
Posted 11 June 2012 - 07:31 PM
I've been playing on this server for months now and it is by far the best online Minecraft experience I've ever had. The staff are very friendly as well as the community itself Posted Image There are some really nice builds on here and the plugins such as factions IConomy etc. are well managed, and chosen by the community itself! CoreProtect is installed to prevent any and all griefing, and problems are responded to maturely, quickly and properly. A music store was just added through my suggestion, can't wait to see what happens next

Elmeno210:
Posted 17 August 2012 - 04:21 AM
Yes Indeed this is the best server evvaaa, love it, its awesome how we have such a devoted staff and especially owners Adam and Nem they put so much of there free and time they dont have into it, like the other day for example I belive the server was down and Nem was at work and he was doing as much as he could to get it back up at WORK, now thats awesome pretty much risking his job for US they dont have to do it at all but they do cause there awesome I mean they provide A FREE service so we can have fun and Am more than sure it has cost them money out of there own pockets to pay for the server so we could enjoy ourselves, so thank you Nem and Adam for such an awesome server and all the hard work you guys put into it, also not forgetting the staff without them the griefers would grief! lol Thank you all *assclaps for everyone* Posted Image

Mfoyil:
Posted 21 August 2012 - 06:24 AM
This server is the best I have seen yet. The staff is always so friendly and willing to help. The PvP arena is very addicting to play, I could play it for hours at a time

Meno2010:
Posted 21 August 2012 - 06:26 AM
Got to say this is the best server I have ever been on and I been on ALOT looking for the right one and I found it here at Tragic Survival. This server is family to me now, the owners are freaking awesome, the staff is so helpful and mature, the players are all unique in there own way the build's are mind blowing we have ALOT of talented builders here, and its always growing eachday new players, new plugins but not to much where it makes it not even fun it's just the right balance. so If you have not found A server to call home stop your search here it end's here come visit us family hope to see you there.

Xabien:
Posted 21 August 2012 - 08:58 PM
I'm not usually one that is active on any type of forums, but rather only active in-game. However, this server definitely deserves recognition beyond what I can even offer now. I have been a member on the server for a few months and its been one of the best gaming experiences I've had. The community is very friendly and welcoming to all players and the staff is super involved and always strive to offer the best for the server. I've been on a handful of servers where it was hard to really settle in because of the distant feeling from the rest of the players and owners, but whenever im on tragic, i feel right at home. I enjoy the all the job and trading system plug-ins along with the new PvP arenas, the massive and creative builds, and basically everything else the server has to give! I highly recommend this server to anyone, you won't regret joining. Posted Image

*Website:* Tragic Survival Minecraft
*Server IP:* tragicsurvival.servegame.com
_*NOT WHITELISTED!*_


----------



## -42-

Finally got into this, if anyone's still doing multiplayer hmu.


----------



## Sicarius

Well, there's the guy above you who spammed his server. But right now, we don't have an "official SSO" server going again. 

Maybe one day, again.


----------



## Sofos

That server he spammed is pretty awesome, I'm loving it!


----------



## Vhyle

Ok, I FINALLY got a legit copy of the game, so now I can play multiplayer with the rest of the world.

I'll have to check out that server listed above. I'm already in another realm server with a couple of guys from here (but I'm not publicizing it because I'm not quite sure if the owner wants that or not). 

We definitely should get an Official SSO server going.


----------



## Axe Cop

I've got a creative server running thats pretty new. If anyone wants to play send me a PM or post in this thread and I'll whitelist you and send you the server address.

All I ask is you build to the theme of the area you are in and no griefing peoples builds.

I've also got a mumble channel if you want to chat.


----------



## Xaios

Well, I'll be damned. It's actually true, Microsoft has purchased Mojang.


----------



## ferret

Better headline, IMO: Notch just bought a yacht. Two of them. Option to buy more a possibility.


----------



## stevexc

So basically Notch is getting a huge ass payout to walk away from a game that he hasn't been interested in for years, and yet still had to be hugely responsible for?

He made the right call.


----------



## Xaios

stevexc said:


> So basically Notch is getting a huge ass payout to walk away from a game that he hasn't been interested in for years, and yet still had to be hugely responsible for?
> 
> He made the right call.



Oh yeah, definitely the right decision from a business and personal standpoint.


----------



## ferret

What I don't quite get is MS says they'll break even by next year. Minecraft Realms must be doing considerably better than I would have ever guessed. I'm sure the game is still printing money ... but ... 2.5 billion in a year?

I don't consider Mojang's other IPs worth anything really


----------



## Glass Cloud

ferret said:


> What I don't quite get is MS says they'll break even by next year. Minecraft Realms must be doing considerably better than I would have ever guessed. I'm sure the game is still printing money ... but ... 2.5 billion in a year?
> 
> I don't consider Mojang's other IPs worth anything really



Microtransactions, paid DLC, pay for modding rights, MS servers only, merchandise, movies, XB1 bundles/exclusive consoles, Minecraft 2 etc etc. 




Picked it up on my ps4 the other day, still haven't found a good enough seed for a permanent world. I wish there was an option for biome sizes. I'd rather have all biomes in a smaller area than have to travel thousands of blocks to find others. And every map I generate it seems like 90% of it is jungles and flat plains.


----------



## Force

I'm now part of this crazy world. Picked up the PS3 version a few weeks ago & am totally addicted. I thought it was ridiculous that people were going mental over a game that looked 30 years old but now I understand why, doh


----------



## thedonal

Thread resurrection! 

So. I'm totally hooked on Minecraft (xbox 360) now. It's ace! It's getting to the point that I have to tell myself not to launch it, or I will lose many hours. 

The bad news is that all my sheep seem to have disappeared.  I'm guessing it's a clipping issue with the fence/small pen, but breeding and shearing the little fellows was a sheer joy!

I'm having a real struggle finding diamonds though. I have more redstone, Iron and Gold than I know what to do with, but not nearly enough diamonds dammit!


----------



## Renkenstein

A MINECRAFT THREAD ON SSO?!?! Oh yeah...I'm in there like swimwear. 

In addition to building guitars, I like to build in Minecraft. Here's a dragon I did before I started building guitars. Once I got a workshop full of tools, I had to forgo the digital tools and cubic blocks.


----------



## ElRay

Renkenstein said:


> ... Here's a dragon I did before I started building guitars. ...



Fückin' Aye


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

What the kitten


----------



## Fiction

Thats insane

Although Sicarius/ artist formerly known as prince was better


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Wow that dragon is awesome.. I like doing graffiti on minecraft pe, and hunting creepers with that gun mod..


----------



## thedonal

I've absolutely no idea idea what to do with all the redstone I accumulated.

Haven't got the brains or patience to build logic circuits in survival mode...


----------



## Repner

thedonal said:


> I've absolutely no idea idea what to do with all the redstone I accumulated.
> 
> Haven't got the brains or patience to build logic circuits in survival mode...



I can do some basic stuff, but the things I've seen some people do are completely mind blowing to me.


----------



## thedonal

I only really use it to make a stop go on my railway, light a red stone lamp or as a TNT fuse.

Tempted to start having fun with Pistons tho...


----------



## jonajon91

So one of my friends has got me playing again and Ill never forgive him for it, but I have a few queries. This is what I am working on at the moment for a little context.







Pretty neat, but at the moment, both side walls and the back wall are completely bare and I don't know how to go about making them more interesting. I can't fill it with windows like I have on the front because of how I plan to build the inside.






Finally, I built a little shrine to me because I deserve it  but It is unfinished because I can't find any brown wool or beans to make brown dye. I have walked two or three thousand blocks in each direction for brown sheep or a jungle biome but no joy. Which block do you think would be the best replacement? Which looks the closest to brown wool?






Also, how could I light it better without covering it in torches or getting rid of most of the roof?


----------



## Xaios

It's been a while.

Go big or go home.


----------



## jonajon91

Can't say I was expecting that.


----------



## Xaios

Yes, well giant stone cocks were never my thing.


----------



## BrainArt

They were obsidian. 

That is impressive. I haven't played Minecraft to just build gigantic things in a long time.


----------



## Universe74

I'm running a server out of my place now and was looking for mature players. Vanilla survival.


----------

